# knitting tea party 15 january '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 15 January 16

Can you believe on Friday we will be halfway through January? Time flies when you are having fun. Is everyone having fun?

We are starting out the week with some sunshine  always a nice way to start out the week. Cold and windy but having the sun just seems to make it better.

The children had a two hour delay today  Heidi though she would be smart and take the freeway (yes  we have a freeway known as US24  Kayes David zooms down it every so often) and then take Domersville Road to the school. I guess 24 was fine but Domersville was an ice skating rink. Im just glad she made it there and home safely.

This weather is perfect for soup  although  regardless of the weather  I could never pass up a good bowl of soup.

Cheesy Vegetarian Chili Mac By Beth M

Total Cost: $8.90
Cost Per Serving: $1.11
Serves: 8 (10 cups total)

Ingredients

1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
1 yellow onion $0.31
2 cloves garlic $0.16
2 Tbsp flour $0.02
2 Tbsp chili powder* $0.60
15oz. can diced tomatoes $0.79
15oz. can tomato sauce $0.88
15oz. can kidney beans $0.89
15oz. can black beans $1.15
15oz. can pinto beans $1.49
1 cup frozen corn kernels $0.44
2 cups vegetable broth
2 cups uncooked macaroni noodles $0.50
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar $1.25

Instructions

1. Dice the onion and mince the garlic. Sauté the onion and garlic with olive oil in the bottom of a large pot (5 qt) over medium heat for 2-3 minutes, or until the onions are soft and transparent.

2. Add the flour and chili powder to the sautéed onions and garlic. Continue to stir and sauté for about two minutes or just until the flour and chili powder begin to coat the bottom of the pot.

3. Drain and rinse the kidney beans, black beans, and pinto beans. Add the diced tomatoes, tomato sauce, all three beans, corn, and vegetable broth to the pot. Stir to combine and to dissolve any flour and chili powder off the bottom of the pot.

4. Add the uncooked macaroni noodles and stir to combine. Place a lid on the pot, turn the heat up to medium high, and let the pot come up to a boil. Stir every other minute or so to loosen the noodles from the bottom of the pot as it heats up.

5. When the pot reaches a boil, turn the heat down to low, or just above low, so it continues to gently simmer. Let the pot gently simmer for 12-15 minutes, or until the pasta is tender and the liquid is thick and saucy. Stir frequently as it simmers to make sure the pasta does not stick to the bottom of the pot.

6. Once the pasta is tender, add the shredded cheddar and stir it in until melted. Serve hot.

Notes: *This chili powder is a blend of mild red chiles and other spices. Some brands may contain spicy cayenne, so just be aware of whether your chili powder is spicy or mild.

www.budgetbytes.com

Chicken Noodle Soup Made Easy

There's nothing quite like homemade chicken noodle soup to cure whatever may ail you. (And it seems that in January there are many who are 'ailing'!) If the thought of cooking up stock and making your own noodles is a little daunting, here's a short-cut recipe that is delicious and doesn't take long to cook up!

Ingredients

1 rotisserie chicken
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 onion, chopped
3 stalks celery, diced
3 carrots, peeled and thinly sliced
1 or two cloves garlic, minced
10 cups chicken stock (store-bought or homemade)
350 gr / 3/4 pound noodles (I used fresh linguine from the deli, cut into 2 or 3-inch pieces)
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 bay leaf
1 star anise* 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

Directions

1. Remove the meat from the rotisserie chicken; cut into bite size pieces and set aside.

2. Heat oil in a large stock pot over medium heat. Add the onions, celery, and carrots, and saute until onions begin to turn translucent. Add garlic and saute for another minute or so.

3. Pour the 10 cups chicken stock into the stock pot. Add bay leaf, star anise and parsley and simmer over medium-high heat for about 30 minutes.

4. Meanwhile, cook noodles in a separate pot according to directions...being sure not to overcook. Drain.

5. Add chicken pieces and noodles to the soup pot. Test and adjust seasonings as needed. Heat through and serve.

*star anise is optional, but gives a wonderful exotic flavour to the soup.

Serves 6-8

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com
. 
Old Fashioned Cream of Tomato Soup

Ingredients

1 tbsp. chicken base paste (I used a chicken bouillon cube - make sure it is gluten free if you are on a gluten free diet.) 
1 cup water 
1 oz. butter (1 tbsp)
2 tbsp sugar 
1 tbsp chopped onion 
1/2 tsp baking soda 
1 15 oz. diced tomatoes (pureed) 
1 16 ox. can crushed tomatoes
8 oz. (1 cup) whipping cream
8 oz. liquid coffee creamer (I used milk)

Directions

1. Combine chicken base, water, butter, chopped onion and sugar

2. Simmer until onions are clear

3. Add tomatoes, baking soda and stir well.

4. Add cream, milk and heat to serve.

Serve with crackers and a salad - and you have a meal that satisfies.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

SPINACH-VEAL SOUP

AUTHOR: NECHAMA COHEN

This elegant soup is a great Italian-Chinese combination! You can make the meat as described in the directions. However, if a bit more work does not frighten you it is lovely when prepared in small meatballs!

8 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 TABLESPOON OLIVE OIL
NON-STICK COOKING SPRAY
1 SMALL ONION, PEELED, SLICED AND DICED
6 LARGE SCALLIONS, THINLY SLICED
4-5 CLOVES GARLIC, PEELED AND MINCED
1 POUND GROUND VEAL
1 TABLESPOON CHICKEN-FLAVORED SOUP POWDER (OPTIONAL)
1 TABLESPOON MEAT-FLAVORED SOUP POWDER (OPTIONAL)
2 1/2 CUP CHOPPED SPINACH, FRESH OR FROZEN
SALT AND PEPPER TO TASTE
7-8 CUP WATER

PREPARATION

1. IN A DEEP POT, PREPARE ONIONS, SCALLIONS AND GARLIC. ADD GROUND VEAL AND SOUP POWDERS.

2. STIR UNTIL THE MEAT BROWNS AND ADD THE SPINACH. (IT IS NOT NECESSARY TO DEFROST, BUT IT SHOULD BE BROKEN UP.)

3. ADD WATER. BRING TO A BOIL. LOWER HEAT AND SIMMER FOR 60-90 MINUTES. ADD WATER IF NECESSARY

4. ADD SALT AND PEPPER TO TASTE.

NOTE: VEAL CAN BE SUBSTITUTED WITH CHICKEN, TURKEY AND/OR SOY CRUMBLES.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/spinach-veal-soup/

Kale Chicken and Gnocchi Soup By Beth

Total Cost: $7.73
Cost Per Serving: $1.28
Serves: 6 (8 cups total)

Ingredients

1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
4 cloves garlic $0.24
1 yellow onion $0.31
2 carrots $0.38
1 bunch kale $1.50
1 rotisserie chicken breast (about 1-1.5 cups) $1.50
5 cups chicken broth* $0.65
¼ tsp nutmeg $0.02
½ tsp basil $0.05
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
Pinch red pepper flakes (optional) $0.03
1 lb. gnocchi $2.39
½ cup half and half or cream (optional) $0.45
Instructions

1. Dice the onion and mince the garlic.

2. Sauté the onion and garlic with olive oil in a large pot over medium heat for 3-5 minutes, or until the onion are soft and transparent.

3. While the onion and garlic are sautéing, peel and slice the carrots. Add the carrots to the pot and continue to sauté for 3-5 minutes more.

4. While the onion, garlic, and carrots are sautéing, pull the kale leaves from the woody stems and then rip or cut them into thin strips. Rinse the kale well under cool water in a colander. Add the rinsed kale to the pot and sauté until the kale has wilted down to half its volume (3-5 minutes).

5. Chop or shred the chicken into bite sized pieces then add it to the pot along with the broth, nutmeg, basil, a generous does of freshly cracked pepper (about 20 cranks of a pepper mill), and a pinch of red pepper flakes.

6. Bring the pot up to a boil over medium-high heat, then add the gnocchi. Let the gnocchi simmer in the soup for 3-5 minutes, or until they are light and tender. Turn the heat off.

7. Serve the soup as is, or add ½ cup half and half or cream. Taste the broth and adjust the salt or pepper as needed.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon soup base to make my broth. The flavor of your broth will greatly determine the strength of flavor in your final soup. Milder broths will create a soup that is more bland.

www.budgetbytes.com

chicken noodle soup

Total Cost: $9.10
Cost Per Serving: $1.14
Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 Tbsp olive oil $0.24
1 medium yellow onion $0.63
3 cloves garlic $0.21
½ lb. carrots $0.49
½ bunch celery $0.75
2 split chicken breast (bone-in) $5.35
1 tsp dried basil $0.05
1 Tbsp dried parsley $0.15
½ tsp dried thyme $0.03
1 whole bay leaf $0.15
10-15 cranks cracked pepper $0.05
1 Tbsp salt $0.10
6 oz. egg noodles $0.90

Instructions

1. Dice the onion and mince the garlic. Begin cooking them in a large pot over medium heat with 2 Tbsp of olive oil.

2. While the onion and garlic are sautéing, wash and slice the carrots and celery. Add them to the pot and continue to saute.

3. Pull the skin and any excess fat from the chicken breasts.

4. Add the breasts to the pot along with the bay leaf, basil, parsley, thyme, and black pepper.

5. Add eight cups of water. Cover, bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce the heat to low and simmer for one hour. Make sure the pot continues to simmer for the whole hour. If the heat is turned down too low and it is not bubbling away, the chicken will not shred easily.

6. After an hour of simmering, remove the chicken from the pot. Using two forks pull the meat from the bone and shred it slightly.

7. Season the broth with salt. Begin with one teaspoon and add more to your liking. I used one tablespoon total (or three teaspoons). The flavor of the broth will really pop once the salt is added.

8. Add the noodles to the pot, turn the heat up to high, and boil the noodles until tender (about 7 minutes).

9. Return the shredded chicken to the pot; add two more cups of water (to account for evaporation and absorption from the noodles). Taste and season again with salt if needed (I didnt need to). Serve hot!

www,budgetbytes.com

Slow Cooker Posole Rojo - Mexican Pork and Hominy Soup

Ideal for serving a crowd, red pozole soup, a traditional Mexican stew, is a classic comfort food recipe made with dried chiles, pork and hominy.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl 
Recipe type: Soup 
Cuisine: Mexican 
Serves: 8

Ingredients

4 ounces dried chiles - combination of ancho, guajillo, chili de árbol or chiles of choice 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
2 pounds boneless pork shoulder - cut in large chunks 
1 tablespoon salt - divided 
1 teaspoon pepper 
2 tablespoons oregano - divided 
8 cups chicken broth - low sodium 
2 15-ounce cans white hominy - drained and rinsed 
1 medium onion - diced 
6 garlic cloves - peeled and halved 
juice of two limes 
Optional Garnishes: cilantro, shredded cabbage, lime wedges, radishes

Instructions

1. Remove the stems from each chili shaking out as many seeds as possible and place in a large bowl. Cover chiles with boiling water and top with an upside down plate to keep submerged. Let sit until softened, at least 30 minutes.

2. While chiles are softening, heat a deep pan over high heat and drizzle with canola oil.

3. Sprinkle pork chunks with 2 teaspoons of the salt, pepper and 1 tablespoon of the oregano. Brown pork in pan until pieces start to form a crust. This should take about 7-8 minutes.

4. Once pork is seared, remove from pan and place in the slow cooker insert.

5. Add chicken broth, hominy and remaining 1 tablespoon oregano to the slow cooker.

6. To make the red chili paste, place softened chiles and 1½ cups of the soaking liquid into a blender or food processor. Add onion, garlic and remaining 1 teaspoon salt then puree until smooth.

7. Place a fine mesh strainer over a large bowl and pour chili paste over the strainer. Use a spatula to push the chili paste through removing any large pieces. Taste paste for seasoning and add salt or pepper if needed.

8. Pour chili paste into the slow cooker and stir well. Heat on low for 8 hours or high for 4 hours.

9. Add lime juice to the posole before serving, being sure to add salt or pepper if necessary. Serve stew in bowls with optional garnishes.

Notes: Recipe slightly adapted from Pati's Mexican Table and Food Network.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 2 cups Calories: 275 Fat: 11.3 g Saturated fat: 2.8 g Unsaturated fat: 8.5 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 17.4 g Sugar: 3.4 g Sodium: 1210 mg Fiber: 2.8 g Protein: 25.9 g Cholesterol: 73 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2016/01/posole-rojo-mexican-pork-and-hominy-soup

Cheeseburger Paradise Soup Recipe

14 servings

Ive never met a person who didnt enjoy this creamy soup, and its hearty enough to serve as a main course with your favorite bread or rolls. Nadina Iadimarco Burton, Ohio

Ingredients

6 medium potatoes, peeled and cubed 
1 small carrot, grated 
1 small onion, chopped 
1/2 cup chopped green pepper 
2 tablespoons chopped seeded jalapeno pepper 
3 cups water 
2 tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons beef bouillon granules 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
2 pounds ground beef 
1/2 pound sliced fresh mushrooms 
2 tablespoons butter 
5 cups 2% milk, divided 
6 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 package (16 ounces) process cheese (Velveeta), cubed 
Crumbled cooked bacon

Directions

1. In a Dutch oven, bring the first nine ingredients to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 10-15 minutes or until potatoes are tender.

2. Meanwhile, in a large skillet, cook beef and mushrooms in butter over medium heat until meat is no longer pink; drain. Add to soup. Stir in 4 cups milk; heat through.

3. In a small bowl, combine flour and remaining milk until smooth; gradually stir into soup.

4. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened.

5. Reduce heat; stir in cheese until melted.

6. Garnish with bacon.

Editor's Note: Wear disposable gloves when cutting hot peppers; the oils can burn skin. Avoid touching your face.

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup (calculated without bacon) equals 370 calories, 20 g fat (10 g saturated fat), 79 mg cholesterol, 947 mg sodium, 24 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 23 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cheeseburger-paradise-soup/print

LENTIL, SAUSAGE AND CABBAGE SLOW COOKER CHOLENT
AUTHOR: JOY OF KOSHER

SERVES 8

INGREDIENTS

4 CUPS WATER
1 CAN (28 OUNCES) DICED OR CRUSHED TOMATOES, UNDRAINED
4 SAUSAGE LINKS, SLICED (ANY KIND WILL WORK OR EVEN TRY HOT DOGS)
1/2 POUND BROWN OR GREEN LENTILS, RINSED
1 MEDIUM ONION, CHOPPED
2 CELERY RIBS, CHOPPED
3 CARROTS, CHOPPED
4 GARLIC CLOVES, MINCED
1/2 HEAD GREEN CABBAGE OR 3 CUPS SHREDDED
1 BAY LEAF
1 TEASPOON SALT
1/4 TEASPOON BLACK PEPPER
1/2 TEASPOON WHITE VINEGAR

PREPARATION

1. IN A 4- OR 5-QT. SLOW COOKER, COMBINE ALL INGREDIENTS.

2. COVER AND COOK ON LOW FOR 8-10 HOURS OR UNTIL READY TO SERVE.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/lentil-sausage-and-cabbage-slow-cooker-cholent/

No school today  the children are happy. Even Defiance City Schools are closed which doesnt happen very often. Most of their students walk to school and I think between the ice and the temperature they thought it best that their students stay home. Bailee was happy. Lol

I made it over for breakfast without any problem  certainly crunchy underfoot. Tip Kitty seems to feel my house is preferable over the barn. Lol She runs out and does her business and scoots right back in.

Lets see what dinner type recipes I found  something good and filling to help ward off the winter temperatures.

LAMB AND SWISS CHARD SHAKSHUKA

AUTHOR: CHEF SHLOMO SCHWARTZ

8 PEOPLE SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 POUND GROUND LAMB
1 TEASPOON PAPRIKA
1 TEASPOON TURMERIC
1 TEASPOON CUMIN
1 TEASPOON CINNAMON
3 SCALLIONS, CHOPPED
3 TABLESPOONS CHOPPED MINT
1 TABLESPOON CHOPPED CILANTRO
2 TABLESPOONS CHOPPED PARSLEY
9 EGGS
KOSHER SALT
1 BUNCH SWISS CHARD, CLEANED AND STEM REMOVED
1 TABLESPOON OLIVE OIL
1 ONION, FINELY DICED
6 CLOVES GARLIC, FINELY CHOPPED
1 RED PEPPER, CLEAN AND CUT TO STRIPS
2, 8 OZ SABRA MOROCCAN MATBUCHA
14 OUNCE CANED DICED TOMATOES
HANDFUL PARSLEY, ROUGHLY CHOPPED FOR GARNISH
FRESHLY GROUND BLACK PEPPER, TO TASTE

PREPARATION

1. PREHEAT THE OVEN TO 350F.

2. IN A MIXING BOWL COMBINE THE LAMB, PAPRIKA, TURMERIC, CUMIN, CINNAMON, SCALLIONS, MINT, CILANTRO, PARSLEY, 1 EGG AND A PINCH OF SALT. MIX WELL AND CREATE EVEN BALLS, YOU WILL GET ABOUT 15-16 SMALL BALLS. PLACE ON A BAKING PAN COVERED

3. MEANWHILE, PREPARE A BOWL WITH ICE WATER. IN A LARGE POT BRING 8 CUPS OF WATER AND 2 TABLESPOONS OF SALT TO BOIL AND BLANCH SWISS CHARD ONLY UNTIL IT WILTS, ABOUT 1 1/2 MINUTES. PLUNGE THE BLANCHED CHARD INTO A BOWL OF ICE WATER TO STOP COOKING. REMOVE THE CARD FROM THE ICE WATER AND SQUEEZE OUT EXCESS LIQUIDS AND CHOP ROUGHLY. WITH YOUR HANDS CREATE SMALL SWISS CARD BALLS.

4. HEAT 1 TABLESPOON OF OLIVE OIL IN A LARGE SAUTÉ PAN OVER A MEDIUM HEAT. ADD THE ONIONS AND SAUTÉ UTILL THE ONIONS ARE SOFT AND LIGHTLY BROWNED, ADD GARLIC AND COOK UNTIL YOU CAN SMELL THE GARLIC AROMA (30-60 SECONDS). ADD THE SLICED PEPPER AND COOK UNTIL THEY SOFTEN AND A BIT CHARD, ABOUT 2-3 MINUTES.

5. ADD THE MATBUCHA AND DICED TOMATOES AND SIMMER FOR 5 MINUTES. USING A SPOON CREATE SMALL WELLS FOR THE CARD AND LAMB BALLS. CRACK EACH EGG INDIVIDUALLY IN A SMALL BOWL, AND USING A SPOON CREATES SMALL WELL AND ADD EACH EGG INDIVIDUALLY.

6. COOK UNTIL THE WHITES ARE DONE, BUT THE YOLKS ARE STILL RUNNY, ABOUT 5 MINUTES. SPRINKLE SOME KOSHER SALT AND GROUND FRESH PEPPER ON THE EGGS BEFORE SERVING.

7. GARNISH THE SHAKSHUKA WITH FRESH PARSLEY.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/lamb-and-swiss-chard-shakshuka/

Rich and Flavorful Guinness Beef Stew With Potatoes Chef Daniel Gritzer

A rich beef stew with a backbone of stout.

Serves 6

Irish beef stew made with Guinness is a pub classic, but the truth is that Guinness loses a lot of its already-mild roasted flavor during the time it takes to cook a stew. This version fixes that by reinforcing the beer's flavors.

Special equipment:
Dutch oven, rimmed baking sheet

Notes: If using homemade chicken stock that's rich with gelatin, you can decrease the gelatin in this recipe by half.

Ingredients

1 cup (250ml) homemade chicken stock or low-sodium broth (see note above)
4 packets unflavored powdered gelatin (3 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon; 30g) (see note above)
4 tablespoons (60ml) vegetable oil, divided
3 pounds (1.25kg) whole boneless beef chuck roast, cut into 3 steaks
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 1/4 pounds carrots (500g; about 3 large carrots), 1/2 pound (250g) peeled and split lengthwise, 3/4 pound (350g) cut into large dice (about 1 1/2 cups)
6 ounces parsnips (175g; about 2 small), half peeled and split lengthwise, half cut into large dice (about 1/2 cup)
1 pound yellow onions (500g; about 4 medium), half peeled and split in half through the root, half cut into large dice (about 1 cup)
4 medium cloves garlic, lightly crushed
1/4 cup (60ml) espresso or strong brewed coffee
1 ounce (30g) bittersweet chocolate
2 (15-ounce) cans Guinness Draught beer (900ml)
1 bouquet garni (about 4 sprigs thyme, 3 sprigs parsley, and 1 bay leaf, tied together with kitchen twine)
1 tablespoon (15ml) Asian fish sauce
1 tablespoon (15ml) soy sauce 
1 tablespoon (15ml) Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons (20g) all-purpose flour 
8 ounces small waxy potatoes (225g; about 20), such as baby Yukon Golds
Minced flat-leaf parsley leaves and tender stems, for garnish

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 275°F.

2. Pour chicken stock into a medium bowl and sprinkle gelatin evenly all over surface, allowing each packet's worth of gelatin to soak up stock before sprinkling next one on. Set aside.

2. In a large Dutch oven, heat 2 tablespoons (30ml) oil over medium-high heat until shimmering.

3. Season beef all over with salt and pepper and add to Dutch oven. Cook, turning occasionally, until beef is well browned on 2 sides, about 10 minutes. Transfer beef to a rimmed baking sheet.

4. Add split carrots, split parsnip, halved onions, and garlic to Dutch oven and cook, turning occasionally, until lightly browned, about 4 minutes; lower heat if browned bits on bottom of Dutch oven threaten to burn.

5. Scrape chicken stock and all gelatins into Dutch oven.

6. Add coffee, chocolate, Guinness, bouquet garni, fish sauce, soy sauce, and Worcestershire sauce and bring to a simmer, then lower heat to maintain simmer.

7. Meanwhile, cut beef into 2-inch chunks and transfer to a large mixing bowl.

8. Add flour and stir until beef is evenly coated in a floury paste.

9. Add beef and any accumulated juices to Dutch oven.

10. Transfer to oven, cover with lid slightly cracked, and cook until beef is starting to become tender, about 1 1/2 hours; stir stew every 30 minutes.

11. Meanwhile, in a large skillet, heat remaining 2 tablespoons (30ml) oil.

12. Add diced carrot, parsnip, and onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Set aside.

13. Remove stew from oven.

14. Using tongs fish out and discard large pieces of carrot, parsnip, and onion.

15. Discard bouquet garni.

16. Using a ladle skim off and discard accumulated fat on surface.

17. Add potatoes and reserved sautéed diced vegetables to stew, return to oven, and cover with lid slightly cracked. Continue to cook until beef and potatoes are tender, about 45 minutes longer, removing lid for last 25 minutes.

18. Remove stew from oven.

19. If serving right away, skim off any additional fat from surface. Season with salt and pepper, if needed.

20. Allow to cool slightly before serving, then serve topped with parsley.

21. If making ahead, cool down stew, then chill in refrigerator; remove solid fat cap from surface once fully chilled. Reheat stew on the stovetop or in a low oven.

Why It Works: An Irish classic with even more flavor. Read the Whole Story

1. Strong coffee and bittersweet chocolate reinforce Guinness stout's roasted flavors, ensuring that they don't disappear during cooking.

2. Searing slabs of boneless beef chuck and cutting them into large cubes after ensures good browned flavor and tender meat.

3. A small amount of flour, combined with gelatin and reduction, makes a sauce that's just thick enough, with a rich, silky texture.

4. Cooking the stew with large pieces of aromatic vegetables, then discarding those and adding fresh diced and lightly sautéed ones later, yields a flavorful stew with vegetables that haven't been cooked to death.

5. Fish sauce, soy sauce, and Worcestershire sauce come together to deepen the savory flavor of the stew, without adding their own flavors in an overt way.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/01/irish-guinness-beef-stew-recipe.html

Chicken Adobo

Servings: 6
Prep Time: 10 Minutes
Cook Time: 45 Minutes
Total Time: 55 Minutes, plus 1 hour marinating time

Ingredients

3-1/2 pounds bone-in chicken thighs (6-8), trimmed (see substitutions note below)
1/2 cup soy sauce
1 (13.5 oz) can coconut milk
1/2 cup rice or cider vinegar
2 tablespoons sugar
1-1/4 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
8 garlic cloves, peeled
3 bay leaves
3 scallions, green parts only, thinly sliced
White rice, for serving

Instructions

1. Toss the chicken with the soy sauce in a large, shallow bowl. Refrigerate for 1 hour.

2. Remove the chicken from the soy sauce, allowing the excess to drip back into the bowl. Transfer the chicken, skin side down, to a cold 12-inch nonstick skillet. Set the soy sauce aside.

3. Place the skillet over medium-high heat and cook until the skin is crisp and dark golden, 8-10 minutes. While the chicken is browning, whisk the coconut milk, vinegar, sugar and pepper into the soy sauce.

4. Transfer the chicken to a plate and discard the fat in the skillet.

5. Wipe the pan clean with a paper towel.

6. Pour the soy sauce-coconut milk mixture into the pan; add the garlic and bay leaves.

7. Return the chicken to the skillet, skin side up, and bring to a gentle boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer, uncovered, for about 35 minutes, or until the chicken registers 175 degrees. Transfer the chicken to a platter and keep warm by tenting loosely with aluminum foil.

8. Fish out the bay leaves and skim any noticeable fat off the surface of the sauce.

9. Return the skillet to medium-high heat and cook until the sauce is slightly thickened, about 5 minutes. Taste and adjust seasoning if necessary (if it is too assertive, add a few tablespoons of water and/or a bit more sugar).

10. Pour the sauce over the chicken and sprinkle with the scallions. Serve with rice. (Note: if you'd like the skin to be extra crispy, place the chicken breasts on a baking sheet and broil for a few minutes before serving.)

MAKE-AHEAD NOTE: This dish is wonderful prepared ahead of time. After reheating, transfer the chicken to a foil-lined baking sheet, skin side up, and quickly crisp the skin under the broiler.

SUBSTITUTIONS: If you'd like to use white meat, use bone-in, skin-on chicken breasts. If you'd like to use boneless, skinless chicken thighs, skip the first cooking step of searing the skin, and reduce the simmering time to about 20 minutes.

Nutrition Information: Per serving (6 servings) - Calories: 752g - Fat: 58g - Saturated fat: 24g - Carbohydrates: 10g - Sugar: 5g - Fiber: 1g - Protein: 47g - Sodium: 1392mg - Cholesterol: 259mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2016/01/filipino-style-chicken-adobo.html

ROASTED GARLIC LEMON CHICKEN AND POTATOES By Amy Johnson

Roasted Garlic Lemon Chicken and Potatoes is a savory dish of roasted chicken and potatoes flavored with lemon, garlic and thyme that is perfect for dinner any night of the week. Serve this Roasted Garlic Lemon Chicken and Potatoes alongside Garlic Lemon Green Beans or a colorful tossed salad for a complete meal that will satisfy everyone.

Yield: 4
Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 65 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour 25 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

2 lemons, zested then sliced
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
4 garlic cloves, grated or minced
1 tablespoon dried thyme
3 tablespoons butter, melted
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 pounds small potatoes, halved
1 whole chicken
additional salt and pepper

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 425-degrees F.

2. In a small bowl combine zest of lemons, salt, pepper, garlic, thyme and melted butter until smooth.

3. In a roasting pan or braising pan, toss to coat halved potatoes with olive oil and 1 tablespoon of lemon zest/butter mixture.

4. Situate chicken in pan amongst potatoes. Loosen skin on breast and legs of chicken. Rub lemon zest/butter mixture under skin and on outside of bird to coat.

5. Sprinkle with salt and pepper.

6. Bake uncovered at 425-degrees F for 25 minutes.

7. Reduce heat to 375-degrees F and bake for another 40 minutes, or until an instant-read thermometer inserted into inner thigh reads between 160-165-degrees F.

8. Remove from oven and allow to rest for 15-20 minutes before cutting apart.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/roasted-garlic-lemon-chicken-and-potatoes-recipe/

 GARLIC LEMON GREEN BEANS RECIPE

These Garlic Lemon Green Beans are the perfect side dish, or healthy snack.

Author: Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats
Recipe type: side dish
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1.5 pounds green beans, cleaned and trimmed
1-2 tablespoons olive oil (depending on pan size; basically will need enough to cover pan and coat green beans)
4 tablespoons, butter, salted
4 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
½ teaspoon garlic powder (if you really like garlic, add more)
a few pinches of salt and ground black pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Prepare a large bowl of ice water and set aside.

2. In a large pot of boiling, salted water cook green beans for about 3 minutes.

3. Drain beans and transfer them to the bowl of ice water. Allow beans to cool completely. Once cool, drain beans, and proceed to next steps. Or store covered in refrigerator for up to a couple of days until ready to finish cooking.

4. Heat olive oil in a large skillet* over medium-high heat. Add green beans and butter to pan, tossing to coat with oil and butter. Add lemon juice, garlic powder, salt and pepper. Continue to toss, cooking for about 3 minutes.

5. Additional salt and pepper as needed to taste.

Notes: *Depending on skillet size, you may need to work in smaller batches, dividing lemon juice, garlic powder, salt and paper as you work through smaller amounts.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/garlic-lemon-green-beans/

Fideo Risotto - Mexican Spaghetti

Ingredients

3 Tablespoons Olive Oil, Divided
2 Cups (1/2 Pound) Broken or Cut Spaghetti
1/2 Large Red Onion, Diced
3 Cloves Garlic, Minced
2 Roma Tomatoes, Diced
1 Poblano Pepper, Roasted, Seeded, and Diced
1 Red or Orange Bell Pepper, Roasted, Seeded, and Diced
3 Cups Low-Sodium Vegetable Broth
1 - 2 Tablespoon Tequila (Optional)
3 Tablespoons Lime Juice
2 Tablespoons Nutritional Yeast
1 1/2 Teaspoons Smoked Paprika
1 1/2 Teaspoons Ground Cumin
1 Cup Corn Kernels, Canned and Drained or Frozen and Thawed
1/2 Cup Fresh Cilantro, Chopped
Salt and Pepper, to Taste
1/4 Cup Toasted Pepitas (Optional)

Directions

1. Place half of the oil in a large stock pot over medium heat.

2. Once shimmering, add in the pasta and stir to coat. Saute the noodles, stirring frequently, until toasted and golden brown all over; 5 - 8 minutes. Remove the noodles from the pot and set aside.

3. Return the pot to the stove and add in the remaining oil.

4, Cook the onions and garlic together until softened and aromatic.

5. Introduce the tomatoes and both roasted peppers next, stirring periodically, and continuing to cook until the onion are lightly golden.

6. Add the vegetable broth, tequila (if using), lime juice, nutritional yeast, paprika, and cumin.

7. Bring the liquid up to a boil before returning the toasted noodles to the pot. Stir well to incorporate, cover, and reduce the heat to medium-low.

8. Simmer gently until the pasta is tender and the liquid mostly absorbed; 9 - 11 minutes.

9. Mix in the corn and fresh cilantro last right after taking the pot off the heat.

10. Season with salt and pepper to taste, and top individual servings with a tablespoon or so of pepitas, if desired.

Serves 3 - 4 as a Main Dish

www.BitterSweet.com

Gluten Free Pot Pie with Thyme Puff Pastry By Mary Capone

SERVES 6

Rich, savory stew covered in a flaky pastry crust is the ideal meal for a cold evening. You can use chicken or salmon in this dish.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
2 slices uncooked bacon, chopped
1 small yellow onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 large carrots, diced
2 stalks celery, chopped
4 cups low-sodium chicken broth or bottled clam juice
¾-1 pound boneless chicken breasts or salmon, cut into bite-size pieces
1 white potato, peeled and chopped
½ cup frozen or fresh baby peas
2 sprigs fresh thyme or savory,* stemmed and finely chopped
2 teaspoons fresh sage, finely chopped
2 bay leaves
1½ teaspoons sea salt
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper, more to taste, optional
2 tablespoons butter or dairy-free butter alternative
3 tablespoons Marys Baking Flour Blend
½ cup heavy cream, canned coconut milk or soy creamer, optional
-Thyme Puff Pastry

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400°F. Set out a 9x13-inch baking dish or 6 large ramekins.

2. Cover the bottom of a medium saucepan with olive oil and bacon and simmer over medium heat until bacon is brown and fat is rendered.

3. Add onion to hot oil and sauté until translucent. Add garlic and simmer 3 minutes.

4. Add carrots and celery and sauté 5 minutes or until vegetables are very lightly caramelized or light brown in color.

5. Add broth, chicken or salmon, potato, peas, thyme, sage, bay leaves, salt and pepper. Simmer 30 minutes uncovered until liquid is reduced by a third and vegetables are al dente (firm but tender). Adjust flavors with salt, pepper and additional herbs, to taste.

6. In a sauté pan, melt butter. Whisk in flour blend to combine. Then stir constantly for 5 minutes until roux is light brown and the consistency of paste. Set aside.

7. Add heavy cream to stew and simmer 3 minutes. Add roux and simmer 3 additional minutes or until stew has visibly thickened. Remove from heat.

8. Pour stew into a 9x13-inch baking dish or 6 large ramekins. Top with baked Thyme Puff Pastry.

9. Place dish in preheated oven and bake 10 minutes until filling is hot.
Each serving contains 530 calories, 30g total fat, 14g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 225mg cholesterol, 891mg sodium, 47g carbohydrate, 5g fiber, 6g sugars, 20g protein, 21 Est GL.
What is Savory? Savory is a summer herb thats commonly used in recipes calling for thyme and sage. It aids in digestion.

Turkish Fried Eggs in Herbed Yogurt.

Serves 2-4

Ingredients

1 cup plain greek yogurt

1 tablespoon fresh dill, chopped
1 tablespoon fresh parsley, chopped
2 cloves garlic minced or grated
salt + pepper to taste
4 eggs
4 pieces naan (use gluten free Naan if needed)
zest from 1 lemon
1/4 cup sun-dried tomato pesto (homemade or store-bought)
1-2 cups fresh baby spinach
4 ounces goat cheese, crumbled
toasted sesame seeds, fresh dill, fresh mint and salt, for serving

Spicy Butter Sauce

2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons coconut oil
1-2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon sweet paprika

Instructions

1. In a bowl, mix together the greek yogurt, dill, parsley, garlic and a pinch of salt + pepper. Stir until combined. Keep stored in the fridge until ready to use.

2. Heat a skillet with a little olive oil or butter over medium-high heat and fry the eggs to your liking.

3. Spread the yogurt sauce over a piece of warm/toasted naan.

4. Swirl 1-2 tablespoons of the sun-dried tomato pesto into the yogurt.

5. Next add 1-2 eggs per piece of naan.

6. Sprinkle each piece with lemon zest and fresh spinach.

7. Drizzle the spicy butter sauce (recipe below) over the eggs.

8. Garnish with fresh herbs, sesame seeds and some crumbled goat cheese. EAT!

Spicy Butter Sauce

1. In a small saucepan, melt together the butter, coconut oil, crushed red pepper flakes and paprika.

2. Drizzle the warm sauce over the fried eggs.

Eggs + Carbs forever and ever and ever. Please. But really those yolks?? Yes, please!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/turkish-fried-eggs-in-herbed-yogurt/

Thyme Puff Pastry

SERVES 6

This recipe can be made a day in advance. The eggs can be replaced; see instructions below.

Ingredients

1 cup water
8 tablespoons (1 stick) butter or dairy-free butter alternative
-Dash of nutmeg
-Pinch of salt
1 cup Marys Baking Flour Blend
1 teaspoon xanthan gum
4 large eggs
1 tablespoon chopped fresh herbs, such as thyme, sage or savory

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. In a small saucepan, bring water and butter to a light boil until butter melts. Lower heat and stir in nutmeg, salt, flour blend and xanthan gum. Stir with a wooden spoon until a dough forms and pulls away from the pan, about 1 minute.

3. Transfer dough to a food processor or the bowl of a stand mixer. Let cool about 5 minutes. Add eggs and fresh herbs and blend until eggs are incorporated and dough is free of lumps. Dough will be sticky and elastic.

4. Using a large ice cream scoop or zip-top bag with an inch cut off the corner, scoop or pipe 2-inch dough balls onto prepared baking sheet.

5. Place pan in preheated oven and bake 30 minutes or until golden brown. Then turn off the oven, leaving the pastry in about 1 hour. (This helps dry out the center.) Place baked pastries on top of Pot Pie and bake 10 minutes in preheated oven until filling is hot.

Each pastry contains 244 calories, 15g total fat, 8g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 171mg cholesterol, 69mg sodium, 22g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 0g sugars, 6g protein, 13 Est GL.

For Egg-Free Thyme Puff Pastry, add 2 teaspoons baking powder to dry ingredients in step 2. Combine 2 tablespoons flax meal with 6 tablespoons hot unsweetened applesauce; add mixture to ingredients in step 3 to replace 4 eggs. Note: Egg-free pastry is similar to a biscuit; it does not puff.

Marys Baking Flour Blend

MAKES 6 CUPS

Ingredients

2 cups brown rice flour
2 cups white rice flour
1⅓ cups potato starch (not potato flour)
⅔ cup tapioca starch/flour

Directions

1. Mix ingredients together. Store in a tightly covered container in the refrigerator until used.

Each serving contains 564 calories, 2g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 4mg sodium, 127g carbohydrate, 4g fiber, 7g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Pot-Pie-with-Thyme-Puff-Pastry

Beef kofta in sweet-sour tomato sauce

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil, divided use
1 onion, finely chopped
2 teaspoons baharat
1 teaspoon ground cumin
500g beef mince
salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons pine nuts
1 x 400g can of chopped tomatoes
2 teaspoons granulated sugar
2 teaspoons red wine vinegar  I used sherry vinegar
2 tablespoons chopped parsley leaves

Directions

1. In a large nonstick frying pan, heat half of the olive oil and cook the onion until its soft and translucent.

2. Add the baharat and cumin and stir for a minute.

3. Remove from the heat, cool and then add half of the mixture to the mince along with the 2 tablespoons pine nuts. Season with salt and pepper and mix to combine.

4. Divide it into 24 and roll each lump into a neat ball between your hands.

5. Fry them in the remaining olive oil until they brown all over (you might need to do this in batches). Lift them into a sieve while you make the sauce.

6. Remove any excess oil from the frying pan, then put the rest of the onion mix back in the pan and cook until warm.

7. Add the tomatoes, sugar and vinegar.

8. Season with salt and pepper.

9. Bubble the lot gently for 5 minutes, then add the kofta.

10. Cook for 15 minutes, over medium heat, turning over the kofta half way.

11. Make sure they are cooked through.

12. Scatter on the remaining pine nuts and the parsley and serve.

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2016/01/beef-kofta-in-sweet-sour-tomato-sauce.html

SLOW COOKER SWISS STEAK

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 4

Ingredients

6 medium beef blade steaks*
8 oz fresh mushrooms, thinly sliced
1 medium onion, sliced
1 tbs fresh thyme, minced
1½ tsp sweet paprika
¾ cup chicken stock
¼ cup dry sherry
¼ cup flour
4 tbs oil
salt & pepper to taste
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
½ cup heavy cream

Instructions

1. In some parts of the country, blade steak is called chicken steak.

2. Heat a heavy skillet or saute pan over medium heat.

3. Add 1 tbs of the oil.

4. Add the mushrooms; cover and cook for 5 minutes.

5. Remove cover and continue cooking until mushrooms begin to brown. Remove from pan and place in the slow cooker.

6. Return the pan to the heat.

7. Season the steaks with salt & pepper.

8. Add 1 tbs of oil and brown the blade steaks nicely. Remove to a plate and set aside

9. Return the pan to the heat and add 2 tbs of the oil.

10. Add the sliced onions, the thyme and the paprika. Stir and cook for about 1 minute.

11. Add the flour and stir well, cooking for about 1 minute.

12. Whisk in the sherry and chicken stock, scraping up all the browned bits at the bottom of the pan.

13. Add the entire contents of the pan to the slow cooker.

14. Place browned steaks on top of the mushroom/onion mixture. Cover and cook on LOW for 6-8 hours, HI for 4-5 hours.

15. Remove steaks to a serving plate and cover with aluminum foil to keep them warm.

16.Stir the cream and parsley into the liquid. Heat for another 10 minutes.

17. Ladle gravy over steaks and serve

http://bakeatmidnite.com/slow-cooker-swiss-steak/

20 Minute Creamy Spinach Artichoke Pasta

Total Cost: $5.17
Cost Per Serving: $1.29
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 Tbsp butter $0.22
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1.5 cups chicken broth* $0.18
1.5 cups milk $0.47
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.03
8oz. linguine $0.50
¼ lb. fresh baby spinach (1/2 of 8oz bag) $1.35
15oz. can quartered artichoke hearts $2.00
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.24

Instructions

1. Mince the garlic and add it to a deep skillet with the butter. Sauté the garlic in the butter over medium heat for one to two minutes, or just until it's tender and fragrant.

2. Add the chicken broth, milk, salt, some freshly cracked pepper, and the pasta to the skillet (break the pasta in half first for easy stirring). Make sure the pasta is fully submerged, then place a lid on the skillet. Allow the skillet to come to a simmer, then immediately turn the heat down to low.

3. Allow the pasta to simmer in the liquid for about 12 minutes, or until it's al dente. Stir the pasta every few minutes to make sure it doesn't stick to the bottom. Adjust the heat if needed to make sure the liquid maintains a gentle simmer.

4. While the pasta is simmering, drain the artichoke hearts and then roughly chop them into slightly smaller pieces.

5. Once the pasta is tender, turn off the heat. The sauce may still be slightly thin, but it will continue to thicken and absorb as the rest of the ingredients are added.

6. Add the spinach, a handful at a time, to the hot pasta and sauce and toss it in the pasta until it wilts.

7. Stir the chopped artichoke hearts into the pasta.

8. Sprinkle 2 Tbsp of grated Parmesan over the pasta, then stir slightly to incorporate the Parmesan.

9. Top with an additional 2 Tbsp of Parmesan then serve.

Notes: I use Better Than Bouillon concentrate to make my broth.

www.budgetbytes.com

SHAKSHOUKA WITH HALOUMI CHEESE

INGREDIENTS

2 28-OUNCE CANS WHOLE PEELED TOMATOES, DRAINED
4 CLOVES GARLIC, CHOPPED
1 GREEN BELL PEPPER OR (2 ANAHEIM CHILI PEPPERS, DESEEDED), ROASTED AND CHOPPED
2 TABLESPOONS OLIVE OIL
SALT TO TASTE
1 TABLESPOON PAPRIKA
6 EGGS
SLICES HALOUMI CHEESE OR FETA CHEESE, CRUMBLED
SCALLIONS, CHOPPED

PREPARATION

1. STRAIN THE CANS OF WHOLE TOMATOES AND POUR THEM INTO THE POT. CRUSH THEM WITH YOUR HANDS UNTIL ALL THE TOMATOES ARE CRUSHED UP.

2. ADD THE GARLIC, ROASTED PEPPERS AND OLIVE OIL, SALT AND PAPRIKA AND COOK SAUCE OVER MEDIUM HEAT FOR 1-2 HOURS, UNTIL MOST OF THE LIQUID EVAPORATES AND THE SAUCE THICKENS, BE CAREFUL NOT TO ALLOW IT TO BOIL OR IT WILL SPLATTER EVERYWHERE.

3. AT THIS POINT YOU CAN SET ASIDE, REFRIGERATE FOR LATER USE OR EVEN FREEZE, IT CAN BE EATEN AS IS OR TURNED INTO THE FAVORITE BREAKFAST STAPLE.

4. BRING THE POT OVER MEDIUM HEAT AND ONCE HOT YOU CAN ADD THE EGGS.

5. BREAK THEM INTO A CUP AND THEN POUR INTO THE SAUCE EVENLY SPREAD OUT OVER THE PAN.

6. COOK UNTIL THE YOLK STARTS TO LOSE A BIT OF THE COLOR AND WHITENS AT THE EDGES. IT IS BEST TO LEAVE THE YOLK A BIT RUNNY.

7. SPRINKLE WITH HALOUMI OR FETA CHEESE AND CHOPPED SCALLIONS.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/shakshouka-with-haloumi-cheese/

SHAKSHUKA

AUTHOR: JOY OF KOSHER

Shakshuka is an Israeli dish of eggs poached in a spicy tomato sauce and often served with Haloumi or Feta cheese inside.

INGREDIENTS

2 TABLESPOONS OLIVE OIL
3 JALAPEÑOS, STEMMED, SEEDED, AND FINELY CHOPPED
1 SMALL YELLOW ONION, CHOPPED
5 CLOVES GARLIC, CRUSHED
1 TEASPOON CUMIN
1 TABLESPOON SMOKED PAPRIKA
1 28-OUNCE CAN WHOLE PEELED TOMATOES, UNDRAINED
SALT, TO TASTE
SEVERAL SLICES HALOUMI CHEESE (OPTIONAL)
6 EGGS
CHOPPED PARSLEY FOR GARNISH

PREPARATION

1. HEAT OIL IN A LARGE SKILLET OVER MEDIUM HIGH HEAT.

2. ADD PEPPERS AND ONIONS AND SAUTE UNTIL SOFT AND GOLDEN BROWN.

3. ADD GARLIC, CUMIN AND PAPRIKA AND COOK 2 MORE MINUTES.

4. OPEN CAN OF TOMATOES AND PULL OUT THE WHOLE TOMATOES ONTO A CUTTING BOARD.

5. CUT THEM UP AND POUR THEM INTO THE SKILLET WITH THE REMAINING LIQUID.

6. REDUCE HEAT TO LOW AND SIMMER ADDING WATER IF IT THICKENS TOO QUICKLY.

7. SEASON TO TASTE WITH SALT AND COOK FOR 15 - 30 MINUTES UNTIL DESIRED TEXTURE IS ACHIEVED. NOT TOO THIN AND NOT TOO THICK.

8. IF USING, PLACE HALOUMI CHEESE INTO THE SAUCE.

9. THEN CRACK THE EGGS OVER SAUCE ONE AT A TIME AROUND THE PAN.

10 COOK UNTIL YOLKS ARE JUST SET.

11. SPRINKLE WITH PARSLEY AND SERVE.OST LIKE TO EAT IT WITH FRESH PITA, BUT ANY BREAD WOULD WORK.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/shakshuka/

BAKED PORTOBELLO SHAKSHUKA

AUTHOR: BUSYINBROOKLYN

Shakshuka is a classic dish of eggs poached in a peppery tomato sauce.

6-8 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 BAG BABY SPINACH
1 TABLESPOON OLIVE OIL
SALT & PEPPER TO TASTE
2 8 OZ. CONTAINERS SABRA MATBUCHA
6-8 PORTOBELLO MUSHROOMS SEE INSTRUCTIONS
6-8 EGGS DEPENDING ON HOW MANY MUSHROOMS YOU USE.

PREPARATION

1. LOOK FOR LARGE PORTOBELLO MUSHROOMS THAT ARENT TOO FLAT. MUSHROOMS SHOULD ALSO BE COMPLETELY INTACT  IF THERE ARE ANY CRACKS, THE EGG WILL SLIP THROUGH.

2. PREHEAT OVEN TO 400 DEGREES.

3. SCRAPE THE GILLS OFF THE MUSHROOMS, BEING CAREFUL NOT TO CRACK THE EDGES.

4. PLACE MUSHROOM STEM-SIDE-UP ON A GREASED BAKING SHEET.

5. DRIZZLE WITH OLIVE OIL AND SEASON WITH SALT AND PEPPER.

6. BAKE FOR 10 MINUTES.

7. WHILE THE MUSHROOMS ARE COOKING, HEAT THE OLIVE OIL IN A LARGE SKILLET AND SAUTE THE SPINACH UNTIL COMPLETELY WILTED.

8. SEASON WITH SALT AND PEPPER. STIR IN THE MATBUCHA AND SET ASIDE.

9. REMOVE THE MUSHROOMS FROM THE OVEN AND PAT DRY WITH PAPER TOWELS TO ABSORB THE WATER THAT POOLS INSIDE THE CAVITY.

10. DIVIDE THE MATBUCHA AMONG THE MUSHROOMS (DONT OVERFILL OR THERE WILL BE NO ROOM FOR THE EGG), LEAVING A WELL IN THE CENTER TO PLACE THE EGG.

11. PLACE AN EGG IN THE CENTER OF EACH MUSHROOM.

12. BAKE FOR 15-18 MINUTES, UNTIL SET. SERVE IMMEDIATELY.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/baked-portobello-shakshuka/

Thai Pineapple and Shrimp Stir-fry

Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 15 mins
Total time: 30 mins
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ cup cashews
½ lb shrimp, peeled
2 Tbsp oil, divided
1 white onion, thinly sliced
1 green onion, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 Tbsp GF fish sauce
1 tsp GF chili-garlic sauce (or Sriracha)
3 cups day-old cooked long grain rice (Jasmine or Basmati)
1½ cup fresh pineapple, diced
¼ cup soy sauce
⅓ cup fresh cilantro, chopped

Instructions

1. Toast cashews in a dry skillet over med-high heat until lightly golden and fragrant, set aside.

2. Heat 1 Tbsp of oil in a wok or skillet over med-high heat and cook shrimp until pink, about 2 minutes. Remove to plate.

3. Add remaining oil to skillet and cook white onions until lightly browned and tender, stir in green onion and garlic. 4. Add fish and chili sauces, stirring for another 30 seconds. Add the rice, tossing to coat.

4. Add the shrimp, nuts and remaining ingredients, tossing until well combined and pineapple has warmed throughout.

Notes: Day-old rice is key to the light texture in this stir-fry (or when making fried rice). Freshly cooked rice is very moist, sticky, and clumps together (because of its high starch content). But once it has been sufficiently cooled and chilled, that starch dries up leaving each grain separated with a slightly chewy texture. Before cooking, use a fork or wet fingers to break up any clumps in the rice.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/thai-pineapple-shrimp-stirfry/

SPINACH SHAKSHUKA AUTHOR: AVIV HARKOV

Forget falafel Shakshuka is THE Israeli dish that you must try! The name comes from the Hebrew word Shakshuka, meaning to shake, as it is a mixture of lots of different flavors and veggies, topped with a poached egg. It is usually served for breakfast, but it can be enjoyed any time of day. This version features spinach as the star of the dish, and is therefore rich in iron and calcium.

4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

¼ CUP OF OLIVE OIL 
1 MEDIUM ONION (DICED)
1 SMALL HOT PEPPER (SEEDED AND DICED)
5 GARLIC CLOVES (CHOPPED)
3 TABLESPOON FRESH CORIANDER (DICED)
3 TABLESPOON FRESH PARSLEY (DICED)
½ TEASPOON SEA SALT
¼ TSP GROUND BLACK PEPPER
12 OZ. FRESH SPINACH (ROUGHLY CHOPPED)
1 TABLESPOON FRESH LEMON JUICE
6 LARGE EGGS
¼ CUP OF CRUMBLED FETA CHEESE

PREPARATION

1. HEAT THE OIL IN A LARGE FRYING PAN OVER A MEDIUM HEAT. ONCE THE OIL IS HOT ADD THE ONION AND HOT PEPPER; AND COOK UNTIL SOFT. ADD THE GARLIC, HERBS, SALT, AND PEPPER BEFORE ALLOWING THEM TO COOK FOR ANOTHER 3 MINUTES.

2. STIR THE CHOPPED SPINACH AND LEMON JUICE INTO THE PAN AND LOWER THE HEAT UNDER THE PAN TO LOW. COVER THE PAN, AND STIR OCCASIONALLY, ALLOWING IT TO COOK FOR 7 MINUTES OR UNTIL IT BECOMES SOFT.

3. EVENLY SPREAD THE SPINACH ACROSS THE FRYING PAN. THEN CREATE SHALLOW CUP FOR THE EGGS AND BREAK EGGS INTO EACH CUP.

4. RAISE THE HEAT UNDER THE FRYING PAN TO MEDIUM AND COOK THE EGGS UNTIL THE WHITE HARDEN BUT THE YOLKS ARE STILL A BIT RUNNY. BEFORE YOU REMOVE THE PAN FROM THE HEAT SPRINKLE YOU SPINACH SHAKSHUKA WITH THE FETA CHEESE.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/spinach-shakshuka/

Roast Chicken with Salsa Verde and Roasted Lemons
recipe by Jonathan Waxman

Servings: 4

INGREDIENTS

One whole 4-pound chicken, backbone removed, chicken halved lengthwise
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt
Pepper
2 lemons, halved crosswise
1/4 cup capers, rinsed 
4 anchovy fillets in oil, drained
3 garlic cloves, crushed
1/2 cup coarsely chopped arugula
1/2 cup coarsely chopped parsley
1/2 cup coarsely chopped basil
1/2 cup coarsely chopped cilantro
1/4 cup coarsely chopped tarragon
1/4 cup coarsely chopped chives
1/4 cup coarsely chopped sage

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 450°.

2. Rub chicken pieces with 2 tablespoons of the olive oil; season with salt and pepper.

3. Arrange the chicken skin side up on a rack set over a baking sheet.

4. Place the lemons cut side down on the rack.

5. Roast the chicken for about 40 minutes, until golden and cooked through. Let rest for 10 minutes.

6. Meanwhile, in a mortar or blender, mash the capers with the anchovies and garlic until  a paste forms.

7. Transfer to a medium bowl and whisk in the remaining 1 cup of olive oil. Stir in the herbs; season with salt.

8. Carve the chicken; arrange on a platter with the lemons. Serve with the salsa verde.

Make Ahead: The salsa verde can be refrigerated overnight; serve at room temperature.

www.theBittenWord.com

Hawaiian Chicken Cauliflower Fried Rice

1/4th of recipe (about 2 cups): 300 calories, 6.5g total fat (1g sat fat), 716mg sodium, 26g carbs, 6g fiber, 13g sugars, 34g protein -- SmartPoints value 4*

Ingredients:

1 lb. raw boneless skinless chicken breast, pounded to an even thickness
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper
5 cups roughly chopped cauliflower (about 1 medium head)
1/2 cup (about 4 large) egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
2 cups frozen Asian-style stir-fry vegetables
1 cup bean sprouts
3/4 cup chopped onion
1 tbsp. sesame oil
1 tsp. chopped garlic
1/2 cup chopped pineapple
1/2 cup canned water chestnuts, drained and chopped
1/4 cup thick teriyaki marinade or sauce
1/4 cup chopped scallions
Optional seasonings: additional salt and black pepper

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

2. Season chicken with salt and pepper, and lay it on the baking sheet.

3. Bake until cooked through, about 20 minutes.

4. Meanwhile, pulse cauliflower in a blender until reduced to rice-sized pieces, working in batches as needed. Transfer to a medium-large bowl.

5. Chop cooked chicken into bite-sized pieces. Transfer to a large bowl, and cover to keep warm.

6. Bring an extra-large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat.

7. Scramble egg whites/substitute until fully cooked, 3 - 4 minutes, breaking it up into bite-sized pieces. Transfer to the large bowl with the chicken, and re-cover to keep warm.

8. Remove skillet from heat; clean if needed. Re-spray, and bring to medium-high heat.

9. Add stir-fry veggies, and 1/4 cup water. Cover and cook for 3 minutes, or until thawed.

10. Add cauliflower rice, bean sprouts, onion, sesame oil, and garlic. Cook and stir until veggies have mostly softened, 6 - 8 minutes.

11. Add scrambled egg whites/substitute, chicken, pineapple, water chestnuts, and teriyaki sauce.

12. Cook and stir until hot and well mixed, about 2 minutes.

13. Top with scallions.

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Clean & Hungry Tip: Into clean eating? In this recipe, use fresh egg whites and a natural teriyaki sauce sweetened with cane sugar or agave nectar OrganicVille makes some great ones!

www.thehungrygirl.com

BAKED HONEY MUSTARD CHICKEN

Ingredients

1/4 cup smooth dijon mustard
1/4 cup grainy, coarse mustard
1/3 cup honey
2 tablespoons olive oil
2-3lbs chicken thighs or tenderloins
salt
3 sprigs fresh rosemary
freshly ground black pepper
1 red bell pepper, seeded, de-veined, and sliced
1/2 yellow onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
sliced almonds (optional)
chopped flat leaf parsley for garnish (optional)
Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400F. In a small bowl, combine the mustards, honey, and 1 tablespoon olive oil.

2. In a skillet, add 1 teaspoon olive oil. Add the onion and pepper and saute over medium heat until the onion is golden and tender (about 5 minutes). Add the garlic and saute for an additional minute (or until fragrant).

3. Transfer the onion and garlic to an oven-safe casserole dish and place the chicken on top. Salt and pepper the tops of the chicken to personal preference.

4. Pour the honey mustard mixture on top of the chicken, and arrange the rosemary sprigs around the chicken in the pan. Tightly cover the baking dish with foil.

5. Bake the chicken for 20 minutes, then remove the foil. Baste the chicken with the sauce, then add almond slices and cook for an additional 20-30 minutes uncovered, or until the chicken is cooked through. Garnish with parsely.

Enjoy!

Recipe adapted fromGood Life Eats

http://12tomatoes.com/easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken

Prosciutto Lemon Wrapped Chicken

Makes 2 meals, enough for 4 each time

Ingredients

For the Stuffed Chicken:

4 lemons, sliced as thinly as possible (skin and all, seeds removed)
32 fresh sage leaves
16 thin slices of prosciutto
8 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
Lots of freshly ground pepper

For the Finishing Brown Butter for Each Meal (for 4 servings):

1/4 cup (60 mL) of butter
Leaves from 2 sprigs of fresh sage, chopped
The zest and juice of 1 lemon

Directions

Prepare to roll the chicken breasts.

1. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or foil.

2. Make 8 equal piles of lemon slices, each with 4 sage leaves.

3. Lay out the prosciutto slices, 2 at a time, slightly overlapped along one edge, forming a rough square.

4. Working with one chicken breast at a time, slide it into a large resealable plastic bag and pound it with the bottom of a small pan or a rolling pin until its at least half as thin as when you started. Season generously with the pepper. Cover with the lemon slices interspersed with sage leaves. Slightly tuck in any odd-shaped edges, then firmly roll into a pinwheel of sorts. Place the chicken log at one short end of the prosciutto slices and roll neatly and tightly once again. Place seam side down on the baking sheet.

5. Preheat your oven to 375°F (190°C). Turn on your convection fan if you have one.

6. Place the fresh or frozen chicken rolls in an ovenproof skillet and bake until a meat thermometer 
reads at least 165°F (74°C), 30 minutes or so from fresh, 45 minutes from frozen.

7. Transfer the chicken to a plate.

8. For fancy presentation or family-style eating, slice each portion into thick pinwheels, showing off 
the lemon and sage within.

9. Place the skillet over medium heat. Careful, the handles hot! Toss in the butter, swirling and 
lightly browning it as far as you dare. Stir in the sage leaves and lemon zest to slow down the cooking, 
then add the lemon juice to stop it cold. Pour over the chicken and serve.

Storage Tip: Refrigerate: Tightly seal the rolled raw chicken and refrigerate immediately for just a day 
or two. Tightly seal the cooked chicken and refrigerate within 30 minutes of cooking. Store for up 
to two days before reheating.

Freeze: Roll each of the stuffed chicken breasts tightly in an individual sandwich bag, seal and freeze for up 
to 30 days. Thaw in the refrigerator for 1 day before baking. After baking, tightly seal leftovers and store in 
the refrigerator for just a few days.

www.thesplendidtable.com

Im going to include a few desserts here. Those of you on diets just pass this by. This first recipe is worth converting to Judaism. It looks so good.

SPONGATA - DOUBLE CRUSTED HONEY NUT PIE

AUTHOR: ALESSANDRA ROVATI

This dessert tastes like baklava in a pie form. (You can also use packaged frozen pareve pastry dough.) 
Use a 9-inch tart pan with a removable bottom.

8-10 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

DOUGH:

1 CUP UNBLEACHED ALL-PURPOSE FL OUR PLUS MORE FOR DUSTING
1 TABLESPOON SUGAR
PINCH OF SALT
3 1/3 TABLESPOONS CHILLED MARGARINE, CUT INTO SMALL CUBES (PLUS MORE FOR GREASING)
3 TABLESPOONS DRY WHITE WINE

FILLING

1/3 CUP ROUGHLY CHOPPED TEA COOKIES OR MELBA TOAST
5 TABLESPOONS WALNUTS, COARSELY GROUND
3 TABLESPOONS HAZELNUTS, COARSELY GROUND
3 TABLESPOONS PINE NUTS, COARSELY GROUND
3 TABLESPOONS ALMONDS, COARSELY GROUND
1/4 CUP FINELY MINCED CANDIED ORANGE PEEL
1/4 CUP GOLDEN RAISINS, SOAKED IN HOT WATER FOR 5 MINUTES, THEN DRAINED AND ROUGHLY CHOPPED
1/2 TEASPOON CINNAMON
A LARGE PINCH GRATED NUTMEG
A LARGE PINCH BLACK PEPPER
1/3 CUP HONEY
2 TABLESPOONS DRY WHITE WINE OR CHAMPAGNE

PREPARATION

FOR DOUGH:

1. IN A BOWL, OR IN YOUR STAND MIXER, COMBINE FL OUR SUGAR AND SALT.

2. ADD MARGARINE, AND (WITH THE KITCHENAID ATTACHMENT OR COLD FI NGERS  DIP THEM IN ICE!) BLEND TOGETHER UNTIL THE MIXTURE IS LUMPY/CRUMBLY.

3. DRIZZLE WINE ON TOP AND INCORPORATE UNTIL THE DOUGH HOLDS TOGETHER. DO NOT OVERWORK DOUGH.

4. FORM A BALL, FL ATTEN INTO A DISC, WRAP IN PLASTIC AND CHILL FOR AT LEAST 1 HOUR OR UP TO 1 DAY.

FOR FILLING:

1. IN THE BOWL OF A FOOD PROCESSOR, PULSE COOKIES, WALNUTS, HAZELNUTS, PINE NUTS AND ALMONDS UNTIL FI NELY CHOPPED. ADD ORANGE PEEL, RAISINS, CINNAMON, NUTMEG AND PEPPER; PULSE TO COMBINE BUT IT SHOULD BE COARSE.

2. IN A MEDIUM SAUCEPAN, COMBINE HONEY AND WINE; HEAT OVER MEDIUM HEAT, STIRRING, UNTIL MIXTURE IS WELL COMBINED, ABOUT 2 MINUTES, THEN REMOVE FROM HEAT AND IMMEDIATELY STIR IN NUT MIXTURE.

3. HEAT OVEN TO 370°. LIGHTLY GREASE TART PAN WITH MARGARINE AND/OR LINE WITH PARCHMENT. DIVIDE REMAINING DOUGH INTO 2 PIECES, ONE LARGER THAN THE OTHER. ROLL OUT ON A LIGHTLY FL OURED SURFACE INTO AN 8½- INCH ROUND. FIT INTO PAN LEAVING A 1-INCH BORDER. POUR FI LLING OVER THE DOUGH. ROLL OUT REMAINING DOUGH OVER FI LLING, PINCHING AND CRIMPING EDGES TOGETHER TO SEAL.

4. CUT HOLES (SMALL CUTS) IN THE DOUGH IN ONE LINE, FROM CENTER TO OUTER EDGE, SPACING CUTS ABOUT 1 INCH APART. YOU CAN DO THIS WITH A KNIFE OR SCISSORS. REPEAT SEVERAL TIMES. REFRIGERATE THE TART FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS OR FREEZE FOR ABOUT 15-20 MINUTES, THEN BAKE UNTIL LIGHTLY GOLDEN, 30 TO 40 MINUTES. TRANSFER TO A WIRE RACK TO COOL COMPLETELY.

MAKE AHEAD SHORT PASTRY DOUGH CAN BE MADE UP TO A MONTH IN ADVANCE AND FROZEN. A COUPLE OF DAYS BEFORE THE PARTY, ASSEMBLE AND FI LL THE PIE. IT WILL STILL TASTE FRESH ONE OR TWO DAYS LATER, UNLIKE SOFT CAKES, WHICH TEND TO LOSE MOISTURE FASTER.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/spongata-double-crusted-honey-nut-pie/

SWEET POTATO AND NUT BAKLAVA

AUTHOR: CHEF SHLOMO SCHWARTZ

This modern version of traditional baklava features mashed sweet potatoes among the layers of sugared nuts and flaky phyllo dough, making it a special and unique dessert that is sure to impress your guests.

24 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

4 SWEET POTATOES (DOUBLE WRAPPED IN ALUMINUM FOIL- OPTIONAL) 
6 OZ. MARGARINE (USE BUTTER FOR DAIRY)
½ CUP ROASTED PISTACHIOS
½ CUP ROASTED WALNUTS
½ CUP ROASTED ALMONDS
½ CUP ROASTED PECANS
½ CUP + 2 CUPS SUGAR
2 CUPS WATER
2 TEASPOONS ROSE WATER
8 OZ. PHYLLO DOUGH (DEFROST IN THE FRIDGE)

PREPARATION

1. PREHEAT THE OVEN TO 350°F. BAKE THE WRAPPED SWEET POTATOES UNTIL SOFT, ABOUT 45-50 MINUTES.

2. MEANWHILE IN A SMALL SAUCE PAN MELT THE MARGARINE AND LET COOL.

3. PLACE THE NUTS AND ½ CUP OF SUGAR IN A FOOD PROCESSOR AND PULSE UNTIL FULLY COMBINES.

4. REMOVE THE SWEET POTATOES FROM THE OVEN, CAREFULLY REMOVE THE SKIN AND PLACE THE SWEET POTATOES IN A BOWL AND MASH WITH A FORK.

5. UNROLL PHYLLO DOUGH. CUT WHOLE STACK IN HALF TO FIT 9 INCH RECTANGLE PAN. COVER PHYLLO WITH A DAMPENED CLOTH TO KEEP FROM DRYING OUT AS YOU WORK. PLACE A SHEET OF DOUGH IN PAN, GREASE THOROUGHLY (USE A PASTRY BRUSH). REPEAT UNTIL YOU HAVE 6 SHEETS LAYERED. SPREAD HALF OF THE MASHED SWEET POTATOES AND SPRINKLE HALF OF THE NUT MIXTURE ON TOP. TOP WITH A SHEET OF DOUGH, GREASE THOROUGHLY AND REPEAT UNTIL YOU HAVE 6 SHEETS LAYERED TWO SHEETS OF DOUGH. SPREAD THE SECOND HALF OF THE MASHED SWEET POTATOES AND SPRINKLE THE REST OF THE NUT MIXTURE ON TOP. COVER WITH ADDITIONAL GREASED 6 - 8 PHYLLO SHEETS.

6. HEAT THE OVEN TO 375°F, USING A SHARP KNIFE CUT INTO DIAGONAL, DIAMOND OR SQUARE SHAPES ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAN. BAKE FOR ABOUT 30 MINUTES UNTIL BAKLAVA IS GOLDEN AND CRISP.

7. MEANWHILE, IN A SAUCE POT COMBINE 2 CUPS OF SUGAR, 2 CUPS OF WATER AND ROSE WATER. BRING TO A BOIL AND COOK UNTIL ALL OF THE SUGAR IS DISSOLVED. REMOVE FROM HEAT AND LET COOL.

8. REMOVE BAKLAVA FROM OVEN AND IMMEDIATELY SPOON THE SUGAR SYRUP OVER IT. LET COOL. LEAVE IT UNCOVERED AS IT GETS SOGGY IF IT IS WRAPPED UP. THIS FREEZES WELL.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/sweet-potato-and-nut-baklava/

CHOCOLATE CIGARS

AUTHOR: JOY OF KOSHER

Light, flaky layers of phyllo dough oozing with warm chocolate, this dessert is somewhat reminiscent of baklava and its sweet almond filling. These cigars are playful and definitely outside the box - think of them as upscale finger food. For a hot and cold combination, serve just out of the oven with vanilla ice cream.

MAKES 40

INGREDIENTS

FOR THE CHOCOLATE CREAM FILLING
3 OUNCES 70% COCOA CHOCOLATE, CHOPPED
⅓ CUP WHIPPING CREAM OR NON-DAIRY TOPPING
MELTED¼ CUP GROUND ALMONDS
¼ CUP CONFECTIONERS SUGAR
1 TABLESPOON CORNSTARCH
1 EGG
ASSEMBLY
10 PHYLLO PASTRY SHEETS, 9 X 28 INCHES
7 TABLESPOONS UNSALTED BUTTER OR MARGARINE
1½ CUPS PLUS 2 TABLESPOONS CONFECTIONERS SUGAR

PREPARATION

CHOCOLATE CREAM FILLING

1. PLACE CHOPPED CHOCOLATE IN A SMALL BOWL AND SET ASIDE.

2. BRING WHIPPING CREAM TO A BOIL IN A SMALL SAUCEPAN OVER MEDIUM-HIGH HEAT. REMOVE FROM HEAT AND POUR THE HOT CREAM OVER THE CHOPPED CHOCOLATE. WHISK UNTIL ALL CHOCOLATE IS MELTED AND MIXTURE IS SMOOTH.

3. ADD ALMONDS, CONFECTIONERS SUGAR AND CORNSTARCH. INCORPORATE EGG AND MIX WELL UNTIL MIXTURE IS SMOOTH.

ASSEMBLY

4. PREHEAT OVEN TO 350°F AND LINE BAKING SHEETS WITH PARCHMENT PAPER.

5. PLACE PHYLLO SHEETS ON COUNTERTOP AND CUT INTO 6-INCH SQUARES. COVER WITH A CLEAN DISH TOWEL.

6. PLACE ONE SQUARE OF PHYLLO DOUGH ON YOUR WORK SPACE AND BUTTER LIGHTLY. PLACE A TABLESPOONFUL OF CHOCOLATE FILLING AT ONE END OF SQUARE. ROLL JUST OVER FILLING, THEN FOLD SIDES TOWARDS CENTRE AND CONTINUE ROLLING THE CIGAR. TRANSFER ROLLED CIGARS ONTO PREPARED BAKING SHEETS AND DUST WITH CONFECTIONERS SUGAR.

7. BAKE FOR APPROXIMATELY 15 TO 20 MINUTES UNTIL LIGHTLY GOLDEN AND SERVE IMMEDIATELY.

TIP: PRIOR TO BAKING, CIGARS CAN BE WELL WRAPPED IN PLASTIC AND FROZEN FOR UP TO 1 MONTH. WHE


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy cow, Sam! You have outdone yourself with all the recipes. I see a lot I want to try and dear daughter-in-law will be interested in the gluten-free options, as well. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 8th January, 2016* by Darowil

For the last couple of weeks *Gwen* has been making soap - and after a family do the other night most of it went out the door with her DDs

Well done to *Cashmeregma* who has lost 20pounds and 11inches.

The sore foot that *Bonnie* has been walking around on for the last few weeks turns out to be 3 broken bones! Now she has managed to get a very costly moon boot and has to wear it for a couple of weeks. Also her DS's puppy has channelled Sydney (Gwen's dog) and mangled some of her yarn & knitting! *Railyn* also has her foot in a boot- no break though.

All *Rookies* work on the Canadian pays paid off as it went through with no hassles.

News about other Kpers - *BubbaLove* is coming on fine - had visitors so been unable to come to visit us. Now that she is taking the cancer medications at night she is tolerating them much better. And *Purple* is fine other than arthritis in her upper spine, neck and shoulders - just busy as well. *Gottastch* popped in too and introduced us to her gorgeous GS, Tate.

*Pammie* has been able to get back to us again this week and told us about her friend's DH finding one of his employees murdered in her home.

*Cmaliza* found out at Christmas time that DS and DDIL have had 4 miscarriages in the last year. And the BIL of a friend was attacked at a truck stop and they turned off life support on Monday .

*Martinas* sister is in pain but cheerful on Sunday following her surgery. Seen by the nurse since - things going as expected.

*Busyworkerbee* has a contact who was knocked off a bike before Christmas - slowly progressing. She has also asked for prayers for an elderly friend who has stomach cancer, and also for his wife.

*Pacer's* DS#1 cut the palm of his hand quite badly at work, but fortunately Mary was in the store and took him to have 5 stitches put in it.

*Swedenme's* DS has at last been allowed to have his chemo at home!

*Gagesmom* has finally shifted her headache and Greg & Gage have been unwell this week, although both are now on the mend.

*Sassafras* has had a bad week - she has wrecked both her Kindle Fire & her tea kettle and managed to turn an extra heel on her sock....still trying hard at finding "an attitude of gratitude!"

PHOTOS
3 - *Gagesmom* - Pink hat
4 - *Gagesmom * - Green & white hat
7 - *Gagesmom* - Snow
13 - *Gagesmom* - 90 year old + Baby hat
15 - *Busyworkerbee* - Pythons
22 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's Birthday decorations & cake
22 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Gage
22 - *Poledra* - Sweater blocking
23 - *Gagesmom* - Gage & his birthday presents
24 - *Gagesmom* - More snow falling!
27 - *Gwen* - Scarf/First winter fire/Rolls rising
28 - *Oneapril* - Rainbow
28 - *Gwen* - Sydney reclining!
29 - *Gwen* - Area rug
31 - *Gagesmom* - Gage blowing out his candles
33 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
46 - *Budasha* - Cowls + Candy
54 - *Gwen* - Brantley & Leila
64 - *Gwen* - Brantley's tables
77 - *Gwen* - Knitting tattoo
86 - *Poledra* - Lacy socks
91 - *Rookie* - Seven spiral doily (download)
95 - *Caren* - Neglected knitting!
96 - *Caren* - Honey mustard chicken/Wristwarmers
97 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
100 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
100 - *Lurker* - Uhura shawl to Leila shrug!
106 - *Mags* - DGD wearing My Little Pony sweater
109 - *Bubba* - Azel pullover
110 - *Bubba* - Pullover
114 - *Purl2diva* - Remotes
116 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress
118 - *Gagesmom* - Hats + Dolls' clothes
124 - *Gottastch* - DGS Tate the football fan!
125 - *Swedenme* - Baby sweater

RECIPES
58 - *Lurker* - Focaccia bread recipe
60 - *Bonnie* - Amish dinner rolls (link)
96 - *Caren* - Honey mustard chicken (link)

CRAFTS
1 - *Lurker* - Holy Cowl (link )
34 - *Bonnie* - Portable sewing machine (link)
35 - *Bonnie* - Dog knitting patterns (links)
74 - *Sam* - Vests for chickens (link) 
76 - *Gwen* - Knitting chart maker (link)
78 - *Sam* - Totem pole lace panel stitch (link)
101 - *Sam* - People who knitted with pet hair (link)
103 - *Bonnie* - Totem scarf (link)
123 - *Cashmeregma* - Girls' skirts (link)

OTHERS
7 - *Bonnie* - Hantavirus (link)
17 - *Darowil* - Kookaburra (link)
33 - *Bonnie* - Sun dogs (link)
40 - *Lurker* - Kaleidoscope (link)
42 - *Lurker* - El NIno weather patterns (link)
43 - *Lurker* - Women's weight
72 - *Darowil* - LSA (link) 
75 - *Rookie* - Tattoos for knitting/crochet lovers (link)
82 - *Flyty1n* - Provo City Center temple (link)
84 - *Sam* - Seniors movie scenes calendar (link)
85 - *Sam* - CBS shows (link)
103 - *Sam* - Smoking whilst filling the car (link)
106 - *Sam* - Mitsubishi Mr Slim (link)
115 - *Budasha* - Old lady alone on cruise ship (link)
126 - *Rookie* - Howell Mountain Vintners (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Sam- I really like the idea of the Shakshuka recipes- but many ideas here!

Edit: thanks to Kate for posting the summary, and to both Margaret and Kate for keeping tabs on the tea party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summery 
Don't think I will be trying your Guinness stew recipe as I tried a pint of Guinness once for a dare disgusting stuff . Pomegranate cup cakes sound more interesting might try them well that was an interesting thought all this cooking business must be catching &#128516;
Hope you have a nice time out with your friend Sam and I'll cross my fingers that he chooses Mexican


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Excellent timing this week. P1, not often I do that.

Morning all, hoping you are all as well as can be.
Wet windy night here last night, several more palm fronds down than normal. Marking my spot and will be back later. going out in 20 mins and still in nightie. Back later


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start, Sam, and to the Summary Gals! 

I have chicken in the crockpot and I am very hungry as I have been smelling it all day...! Now I need to go fix something to go with--am thinking maybe of a baked potato and some veggies.

As I said at the end of the last TP, I finally got my photos transferred, so I'll include the progress on the Guernsey here; I have done one full repeat and 5 more rounds, so it's going faster than I expected. Well, plodding along does show progress over time. Ha. 

We are perhaps to get snow this evening and the sky has been gray all day. We shall see.

DD is away this week house sitting for a friend. 

I still haven't heard that I can go and pick up my sewing machine, either. What a pain.

Healing thoughts for all in need and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start, Sam, and to the Summary Gals!
> 
> I have chicken in the crockpot and I am very hungry as I have been smelling it all day...! Now I need to go fix something to go with--am thinking maybe of a baked potato and some veggies.
> 
> ...


I like it, Sorlenna! Will be interested to see further progress pics!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it, Sorlenna! Will be interested to see further progress pics!


Thank you! Yes, I'm pleased so far, and I know that once I get a bit more length, the designs will be easier to see. I really like the color--it's called Clover.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I replied about Howell, CA to Rookie and Marilyn last page or two of last week. Thank you both.
Tinted shawl and up to row 24. Hard going as glasses scratched and first color way is black, lace yarn. But I'm going forward and hope to reach magenta color way soon. Simple row 1: k2, move 1st marker, yo, knit to second marker, yo, k middle stitch, slip marker, yo, k to 4th marker, yo, slip marker, k2.
2nd row: k2, so. Marker, purl to last marker, sl. Marker, k2.
Every 12th row knit across instead of purl to add textural purl bump to right side. 
Maya and I had lovely, warm, sunny walk on desert for an hour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'm pleased so far, and I know that once I get a bit more length, the designs will be easier to see. I really like the color--it's called Clover.


It is always good to be working a colour you like!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting another week.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start, Sam, and to the Summary Gals!
> 
> I have chicken in the crockpot and I am very hungry as I have been smelling it all day...! Now I need to go fix something to go with--am thinking maybe of a baked potato and some veggies.
> 
> ...


Your Guernsey is looking good . Will look forward to seeing more pictures of it as you progress 
Dinner sounds yummy too made me hungry which is a bad thing as its almost time for bed


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aside from the first 40+ pages, I stayed up on things. Hope I can do it this week also!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the start,hope you enjoyed your outing Sam. I love the sound of the chicken noodle soups but if anyone makes the bourbon layer cake I beg for a piece, please. 
My sister has been unwell the past couple of days with severe stomach pains and is going to the hospital Tuesday and will mention it then. 
I'm recovering from my cold and received some gorgeous chocolates from Chris. I will get him to post a photo when he comes over at the weekend. All in need are in my prayers and all take care.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am trying to quit drinking regular coke. I love coke, and it will be hard, but it is so sugary that the WW points have gone up to 9. That eliminates a lot of food! Today is my first day without a drop. No headache yet, but I'm sure my coffee helped. I did take a nap today, but it was probably because the dogs got me up so early!

I guess I need to decide what I'm going to eat tonight. I'm hungry, but don't want to cook!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Some wonderful recipes here. We favor foods with a middle eeastern/Israeli accent so te variations on shakshuka were most welcome.

As to adding gelatin to beef stew, what a concept I don't care for beer as a bevorate but adding a can to stew or cabbage rolls adds a great flavor to the broth.

Thanks for the HUGE selection of recipes 

Gwen
sipping tea while the shakshuka bubbles merrily. Almost ready for dinner.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Greetings from what have been two beautiful days here with sunshine and 60+ degrees yesterday and 60 today. However, as is the way of Texas, a cold front is to move in during tonight bringing with it cold temperatures and some rain. Weather here changes so rapidly that it's always a challenge figuring out how to dress. Thanks to Sam for his willingness to spend so much time looking up recipes for us and the lovely ladies who keep us informed about everyone, etc. Hoping those not well will find themselves much better this weekend. Sunday brings good t.v. again with Downton Abbey and other goodies on PBS. What a treat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking great....love the color too.


Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start, Sam, and to the Summary Gals!
> 
> I have chicken in the crockpot and I am very hungry as I have been smelling it all day...! Now I need to go fix something to go with--am thinking maybe of a baked potato and some veggies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your sister. Hope this is nothing serious. Glad your cold is starting to clear up. I thought tht bourbon cake sounded quite decadent myself and would love a piece too. I did copy the pecan oatmeal cookies recipe and a couple of others. Love soups and it sure is soup weather here.

Will be keeping you and your sister in prayer.

[ quote=martina]Thanks Sam and ladies for the start,hope you enjoyed your outing Sam. I love the sound of the chicken noodle soups but if anyone makes the bourbon layer cake I beg for a piece, please. 
My sister has been unwell the past couple of days with severe stomach pains and is going to the hospital Tuesday and will mention it then. 
I'm recovering from my cold and received some gorgeous chocolates from Chris. I will get him to post a photo when he comes over at the weekend. All in need are in my prayers and all take care.[/quote]


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a wonderful start to our week. Sam...I hope Ed has had a good birthday. How nice of you to take him out to eat for his birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Gwen in LA! We haven't seen you in quite awhile. I remembered you since we have the same first name. Glad you found time to pop in. Hope the shakshuka turns out well. I had to look up shakushuka as I had never heard of it before. Am tempted to give it a try.



Gwen in L.A. said:


> Some wonderful recipes here. We favor foods with a middle eeastern/Israeli accent so te variations on shakshuka were most welcome.
> 
> As to adding gelatin to beef stew, what a concept I don't care for beer as a bevorate but adding a can to stew or cabbage rolls adds a great flavor to the broth.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, great job on the recipes; I'll be going back through them more slowly a second time. Hope you had a good time out with your friend.

Martina, saying prayers for your sister..

Thanks for the start off Margaret and Kate!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for getting us started on the new TP. I haven't been feeling all that great this week and now I know why. My doctor's office called today and said that my hemoglobin was low. Have to see him next week. I seem to be sleepy all the time. I guess that's the reason. Hopefully he will get me back to normal.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, healing energy sent for you and your sister.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, raisins and dark leafy greens have lots of iron. Hope you feel better soon.
Gwen in LA, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Liz. Will have you in prayer.


budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for getting us started on the new TP. I haven't been feeling all that great this week and now I know why. My doctor's office called today and said that my hemoglobin was low. Have to see him next week. I seem to be sleepy all the time. I guess that's the reason. Hopefully he will get me back to normal.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I may have to try one of the shakshuka recipes. The only problem is that I'm not a good egg poacher!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - can't tell you how good it is to see you and hope you visit as as often as you can - you have been missed. i'll look for some more gluten free recipes - usually i have a few more than i did this week. what have you been tatting? --- sam



gottastch said:


> Holy cow, Sam! You have outdone yourself with all the recipes. I see a lot I want to try and dear daughter-in-law will be interested in the gluten-free options, as well. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually he chose chicken wings/w honey mustard sauce so i had a hamburger with blue cheese. then we drove down the road and had a coffee and bigsby coffeehouse. it would be nice if he looked his age - he looks fifty. he says it is due to clean living. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summery
> Don't think I will be trying your Guinness stew recipe as I tried a pint of Guinness once for a dare disgusting stuff . Pomegranate cup cakes sound more interesting might try them well that was an interesting thought all this cooking business must be catching 😄
> Hope you have a nice time out with your friend Sam and I'll cross my fingers that he chooses Mexican


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - the guinness probably would not be tasted that much in the stew - and i agree - guinness is definitely an acquired taste although i do like it in a black and tan. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summery
> Don't think I will be trying your Guinness stew recipe as I tried a pint of Guinness once for a dare disgusting stuff . Pomegranate cup cakes sound more interesting might try them well that was an interesting thought all this cooking business must be catching 😄
> Hope you have a nice time out with your friend Sam and I'll cross my fingers that he chooses Mexican


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is looking great sorlenna - i really like the color - you will be wearing it before you know it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start, Sam, and to the Summary Gals!
> 
> I have chicken in the crockpot and I am very hungry as I have been smelling it all day...! Now I need to go fix something to go with--am thinking maybe of a baked potato and some veggies.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party gwen in la - we are so glad you stopped by to share a cuppa with us - hoping there are leftovers of the shakshuka - i'm on my way. i'm quite in love with the woman that writes "joy of kosher" - she has so many wonderful sounding recipes - i would like to live with her for a while - or at least be invited for dinner often. lol we are here all week gwen so do plan on stopping by again real soon - always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your hname on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Gwen in L.A. said:


> Some wonderful recipes here. We favor foods with a middle eeastern/Israeli accent so te variations on shakshuka were most welcome.
> 
> As to adding gelatin to beef stew, what a concept I don't care for beer as a bevorate but adding a can to stew or cabbage rolls adds a great flavor to the broth.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey brighteyes - good to see you - what have you been knitting? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from what have been two beautiful days here with sunshine and 60+ degrees yesterday and 60 today. However, as is the way of Texas, a cold front is to move in during tonight bringing with it cold temperatures and some rain. Weather here changes so rapidly that it's always a challenge figuring out how to dress. Thanks to Sam for his willingness to spend so much time looking up recipes for us and the lovely ladies who keep us informed about everyone, etc. Hoping those not well will find themselves much better this weekend. Sunday brings good t.v. again with Downton Abbey and other goodies on PBS. What a treat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the start,hope you enjoyed your outing Sam. I love the sound of the chicken noodle soups but if anyone makes the bourbon layer cake I beg for a piece, please.
> My sister has been unwell the past couple of days with severe stomach pains and is going to the hospital Tuesday and will mention it then.
> I'm recovering from my cold and received some gorgeous chocolates from Chris. I will get him to post a photo when he comes over at the weekend. All in need are in my prayers and all take care.


Prayers continuing, for you both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna -- I love that color too and can't wait to see the project progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, Sam, hope you are having a good time out. 

Thank you ladies for the summary, now I can go see what I missed. 

Sorlenna, your Gansey looks wonderful. 

Martina, hope that your sisters stomach pains are easily taken care of. 

A quiet evening here, just waiting for David to get home in a couple hours, I cleared out a cupboard, then sat and went through all the stuff I needed to get filed and got it all done, only took a couple hours, if I'd just start filing it right away it wouldn't be such a chore, but weeded out a full trash bag of stuff that was trash, don't now why it was in with all the "to file" stuff. lol  :roll:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The cut and colour look great on you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

JUst finished watching the new Hawaii 5-0 and loved it. Glad you had mentioned it last week Sam. Now checking out Blue Bloods,. Figured the start of a new season was the best time to do so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hair cut and the way the purple is added. I really need to either get my purple redone or be done with it. Still up in the air as to what I'll do. Since my hair s getting pretty long (past my shoulders now even with it curly) I may just let it fade on out. Trying to cut expenses. Again, really really like yours!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Sam, hope you are having a good time out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary, now I can go see what I missed.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, y'all!!

It's so good to see Kathy back at the table and Gwen in LA joining us. Brighteyes, it seems like a very long time since you've dropped in this winter. Hope everything is going well for you; are you working on any interesting projects these days?

We've been all over the thermometer this week--6*F with a windchill of 0*F earlier and now, today, up to high 40s*F. More rain is on the way but it could be snow, depending on temps and wind direction. Lake-effect snow often gets this far south of Lake Erie (nearly 50 miles to our place).

Tim reminded us that as of today, he is 17 1/2 years old now and half way through his next-to-the-last year of secondary school *and* that Prom is just months away. He has begun to get information from colleges and universities around the country trying to encourage interest in checking them out.

His main interest just now is in tomorrow being Saturday (no school) and the chance to have pizza at his mom's office and to chat with any and all adults who ''happen'' by to visit with him and possibly to cover some business with his mom. lol

The children will not have class on Monday because of the holiday. Today was only a half-day because it is also the end of the first semester at school and grades must be finalized and reported to the county education service so that report cards can go out next week.

I am still knitting on the afghan for Aurora made with the skeins of 'Starbrights Print' which were left on the swap table at the last KAP on Sunday morning. There were multiple skeins but I will need to add something to that yarn as the child seems to grow by the inches every time she is not here for a few days!! She is nearly shoulder-high to me and not even 6 1/2 years old yet.

Susan had 300+pairs of white tube socks, which were donated by the mayor on Monday this week, simply disappear from her building by the middle of the week. I don't know of any families that large or any organization needing that many pairs more than Susan's regular participants. Insulation a small house, perhaps? M-m-m-m. . . . lol

Well, I've got socks to mend and a broken zipper on Tim's heavy coat to repair before that temps fall out the bottom of the thermometer soon.

Hope to ttyl.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha found the link Sam&#128077;

Hi Kathy good to see you again. Tate is adorable.
Hi brighteyes&#128075;
Gwen in LA good to see you hope you drop in often.
Sorlenna liking the Guernsey and the color.

Made this barbie dress today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The cut and colour look great on you.


I agree


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute.


gagesmom said:


> Haha found the link Sam👍
> 
> Hi Kathy good to see you again. Tate is adorable.
> Hi brighteyes👋
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just watched Blue Bloods....now have two must watch shows on Friday evening. Thanks for pointing me toward them and the new seasons.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaye I am loving the cut and the purple rocks&#128077;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, cute, you are channeling our Gwen. Love Barbie dress.
Sam glad you had nice dinner with friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy elizabeth to help you get back in the pink real quick. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for getting us started on the new TP. I haven't been feeling all that great this week and now I know why. My doctor's office called today and said that my hemoglobin was low. Have to see him next week. I seem to be sleepy all the time. I guess that's the reason. Hopefully he will get me back to normal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and mine is coming right behind to double up the doses. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Martina, healing energy sent for you and your sister.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the start,hope you enjoyed your outing Sam. I love the sound of the chicken noodle soups but if anyone makes the bourbon layer cake I beg for a piece, please.
> My sister has been unwell the past couple of days with severe stomach pains and is going to the hospital Tuesday and will mention it then.
> I'm recovering from my cold and received some gorgeous chocolates from Chris. I will get him to post a photo when he comes over at the weekend. All in need are in my prayers and all take care.


Oh dear, hope your sister does not have appendicitis. Waiting could be so bad in that case. Take care of yourself as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

practice makes perfect - i always poached mine in gently simmering water and lifted it out on a slotted spoon. mary homemaker i am not - mine don't always turn out either. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I may have to try one of the shakshuka recipes. The only problem is that I'm not a good egg poacher!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home. 

I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.

Joanne


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summery
> Don't think I will be trying your Guinness stew recipe as I tried a pint of Guinness once for a dare disgusting stuff . Pomegranate cup cakes sound more interesting might try them well that was an interesting thought all this cooking business must be catching 😄
> Hope you have a nice time out with your friend Sam and I'll cross my fingers that he chooses Mexican


Sonja, the Guiness might be good in stew, you never know. I hate the taste of it but it makes the best chocolate cake I've ever had.
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chocolate-guinness-cake

We just have it with either whipped cream or ice cram rather than frosting. It gets moister after sitting a day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah with the purple hair poledra - look good. wonder what david said. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Sam, hope you are having a good time out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary, now I can go see what I missed.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did you think of blue bloods? i really enjoy them. --- dsm



Gweniepooh said:


> JUst finished watching the new Hawaii 5-0 and loved it. Glad you had mentioned it last week Sam. Now checking out Blue Bloods,. Figured the start of a new season was the best time to do so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can always do it yourself gwen - just read the directions on the box and be sure and wear gloves. it's easy peasy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hair cut and the way the purple is added. I really need to either get my purple redone or be done with it. Still up in the air as to what I'll do. Since my hair s getting pretty long (past my shoulders now even with it curly) I may just let it fade on out. Trying to cut expenses. Again, really really like yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


It is a passing that comes to most of us, but hard none the less, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you ever get a chance to just sit and knit and not have something to do in five minutes? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> It's so good to see Kathy back at the table and Gwen in LA joining us. Brighteyes, it seems like a very long time since you've dropped in this winter. Hope everything is going well for you; are you working on any interesting projects these days?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

barbie is going to love the dress melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Haha found the link Sam👍 had it gone away?
> 
> Hi Kathy good to see you again. Tate is adorable.
> Hi brighteyes👋
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss joanne. many of us here have lost their mother so can relate to you quite well. we are here for you whenever you feel like talking - many shoulders for you to cry on and many prayers being said on your behalf. do please visit us again real soon and allow us to help you at this time. --- sam



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


My condolences on the lossof your mom, even when you know they are in a better place now & not suffering it is still so hard to have them go.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


So sorry to hear of your loss , I will keep you and your family in my prayers.
This is a good place to come for careing and loving people ❤ Always someone to talk to or listen


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy happy me. Actually managed to finish last week's ktp.  

Have bookmarked or copied interesting recipes that I can make here without subs. 

Kate, great summary, as usual.

Kaye, love the hair.

Will be back later. p5


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great tea party. What a selection if recipes, definitely soup weather here lately, I'll definitely be trying some of these. I've never had Cobb salad, I was surprised to see it didn't have pieces of corn cobs in it, I thought that's where the name came from.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summary, so much work you do each week.

Sorleena, wow, you are really racing along with the Gansey, it's looking great.

Kaye, great new "do"

Liz, hope you get feeling better soon & get your blood up to normal, try the raisins if you can, they work quite well.

Martina, hope your sister is doing better soon, poor woman is having too much to bear lately.

Sam, glad you had a nice meal out with your friend. Hope they get the ice melted off the roads soon, I hate driving on ice, 

We are having a wonderful night , just toasty,lol, down to -32C-26F but add the wind & it's -42& down there it just doesn't matter F orC, they even have a cold advisory


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - here is your answer. --- sam

Original Cobb Salad

Serves 4 to 6

One of the most famous dishes in American culinary history - the cobb salad - was created on the spur of the moment.

Cobb salad was created at the Brown Derby in Hollywood. Here's the official story ... or legend, if you will ... as recorded by the Brown Derby itself:

"One night in 1937, Bob Cobb, then owner of The Brown Derby, prowled hungrily in his restaurant's kitchen for a snack. Opening the huge refrigerator, he pulled out this and that: a head of lettuce, an avocado, some romaine, watercress, tomatoes, some cold breast of chicken, a hard-boiled egg, chives, cheese and some old-fashioned French dressing. He started chopping. Added some crisp bacon -- swiped from a busy chef.

"The Cobb salad was born. It was so good, Sid Grauman (Grauman's Chinese Theatre), who was with Cobb that midnight, asked the next day for a 'Cobb Salad.' It was so good that it was put on the menu.

"Cobb's midnight invention became an overnight sensation with Derby customers, people like movie mogul Jack Warner, who regularly dispatched his chauffeur to pick up a carton of the mouth-watering salad."

Since 1937, more than 4 million Cobb salads have been sold at Brown Derby restaurants, according to the Brown Derby Restaurant Group, which, now that the two original Hollywood restaurants have closed, is what the company calls itself. It licenses the restaurant name for merchandise (including bottled Cobb salad dressing), as well as to Disney, which opened a reproduction of the original Brown Derby in Orlando, Florida, in 1989 and, in 1990. signed a 20-year agreement for Brown Derby restaurants in Tokyo, Paris and Anaheim, California. You can read all about The Brown Derby and its glamorous customers in The Brown Derby Restaurant: A Hollywood Legend, which includes many of the Derby's recipes.

Footnote: There's also a legend about how the Brown Derby got its name: One night, Herbert Somborn, an ex-husband of Gloria Swanson, remarked -- speaking of the mood of Hollywood in the roaring 20s -- that "You could open a restaurant in an alley and call it anything. If the food and service were good, the patrons would just come flocking. It could be called something as ridiculous as the Brown Derby." Hence, a restaurant shaped like a hat opened near Hollywood and Vine in 1926.

Ingredients

1/2 head lettuce, about 4 cups

1 bunch watercress

1 small bunch chicory, about 2 1/2 cups

1/2 head romaine, about 2 1/2 cups

2 medium peeled tomatoes

6 strips of crisp bacon

2 breasts of boiled chicken

3 hard cooked eggs

1 avocado

1/2 cup crumbled Roquefort cheese

2 tablespoons chopped chives

1 cup (approximately)

Original Cobb Salad Dressing

Directions

1. Cut lettuce, half the watercress, chicory and romaine in fine pieces and arrange in a large salad bowl.

2. Cut tomatoes, bacon, chicken, eggs, and avocado in small pieces and arrange, along with the crumbled Roquefort cheese, in strips on the greens.

3. Sprinkle finely cut chives over the Cobb salad and garnish with the remaining watercress.

4. Just before serving mix the salad with the Cobb salad dressing.

Original Cobb Salad Dressing
Makes 1 1/2 cups

Ingredients

1/4 cup water

1/4 cup red wine vinegar

1/4 teaspoon sugar

1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice

2 teaspoons salt

3/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

3/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

1/4 teaspoon dry English mustard

1 small clove garlic, finely minced

1/4 cup full-flavored olive oil

3/4 cup salad oil

Directions

1. Blend all ingredients together, except oils. Add olive and salad oils. Mix well.

2. Blend well again before mixing with salad.

A note from the Brown Derby: "The water is optional, depending upon the degree of oiliness desired in the dressing."


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Joanne I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your mom. Hugs sent your way know that we are all hear if you need to talk.

Wow it's late. Yikes its1:45 am. Time flies when you are knitting away. 
Off to bed see you all tomorrow morning. &#128564;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, healing energy sent for you and your sister.


Sorry to hear that your sister has stomach pains Mary hope the doctor can help sort it out for her . Take care yourself 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for getting us started on the new TP. I haven't been feeling all that great this week and now I know why. My doctor's office called today and said that my hemoglobin was low. Have to see him next week. I seem to be sleepy all the time. I guess that's the reason. Hopefully he will get me back to normal.


hopefully you will be back to your normal self soon Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> actually he chose chicken wings/w honey mustard sauce so i had a hamburger with blue cheese. then we drove down the road and had a coffee and bigsby coffeehouse. it would be nice if he looked his age - he looks fifty. he says it is due to clean living. lol --- sam


Well if it's due to clean living or being boring as my mother would have said I should look about 30 which I don't 😄
His meal sounds nice yours not so much . My FIL used to love a type of blue cheese I used to just think it looked mouldy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> The cut and colour look great on you.


I agree your new hairstyle and colour looks great Kaye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> It's so good to see Kathy back at the table and Gwen in LA joining us. Brighteyes, it seems like a very long time since you've dropped in this winter. Hope everything is going well for you; are you working on any interesting projects these days?
> 
> ...


 Nice to hear from you Joy busy as usual . Our weather has been all over the place temperature wise to but it's finally decided on below freezing and snow
Good thing about winter don't have to think about my hair so much just put a hat on sorted 😄
Did someone who needed socks use them or have they been stolen?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely. 

Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to bev to wrap her up in warm healing energy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely.
> 
> Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Another great opening as usual Sam and thank you summary ladies. I have really needed you this week. I have been trying to keep up but not doing a very good job so the summaries were a great help. Will try and do better this week. 
Sam, I hope you had a good night out with Ed and enjoyed your meal together. 
Martina, I'm sorry your sister is in pain and hope the hospital can sort it out for her on Tuesday. Shame she has to wait until then.
Have a great weekend everyone and stay warm/cool wherever you are. Sending big hugs to all. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for getting us started on the new TP. I haven't been feeling all that great this week and now I know why. My doctor's office called today and said that my hemoglobin was low. Have to see him next week. I seem to be sleepy all the time. I guess that's the reason. Hopefully he will get me back to normal.


Hope you get back to normal very soon, it's no fun feeling tired all the time. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it, Sorlenna! Will be interested to see further progress pics!


 :thumbup: It is looking great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it, Sorlenna! Will be interested to see further progress pics!


 :thumbup: It is looking great!

Golly I did a Gwennie!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra. great haircut, it really suits you. I love the colour too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Sam, hope you are having a good time out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary, now I can go see what I missed.
> 
> ...


Looking good Kaye


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Sam, hope you are having a good time out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary, now I can go see what I missed.
> 
> ...


Looking good Kaye


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have no idea why I am doing double posts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I have no idea why I am doing double posts


You have the gwennies


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> bonnie - here is your answer. --- sam
> 
> Original Cobb Salad
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this original recipe for Cobb Salad. I've enjoyed many Cobb Salads on visits to the US and wondered how it got its name. Have marked this and will try and make one for myself when the weather warms up a bit. For now it's more likely to be soup.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


Oh I am so very sorry to hear that. Lovely to have you back with us. Big Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great tea party. What a selection if recipes, definitely soup weather here lately, I'll definitely be trying some of these. I've never had Cobb salad, I was surprised to see it didn't have pieces of corn cobs in it, I thought that's where the name came from.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summary, so much work you do each week.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Thats terribly cold. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to bev to wrap her up in warm healing energy. --- sam


Thankyou Sam.

Nearly MY bedtime, it must nearly be yours also. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You have the gwennies


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


Joanne - my sympathies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely.
> 
> Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


Sending prayers for Bev.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joanne - my sympathies.


Sorry to hear your sad news Joanne

Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - what are you doing up so early on a saturday morning? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sending prayers for Bev.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am trying to quit drinking regular coke. I love coke, and it will be hard, but it is so sugary that the WW points have gone up to 9. That eliminates a lot of food! Today is my first day without a drop. No headache yet, but I'm sure my coffee helped. I did take a nap today, but it was probably because the dogs got me up so early!
> 
> I guess I need to decide what I'm going to eat tonight. I'm hungry, but don't want to cook!


I only drank the 'full fat' stuff, but after forcing myself to drink the Diet Coke I now find Coke far too sweet and prefer the Diet! Mind you it does have to be cold or it's yeuch! I'm embarking on day 1 of being back on the 5:2 diet so nothing but Diet Coke until tonight....wish me luck!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Some wonderful recipes here. We favor foods with a middle eeastern/Israeli accent so te variations on shakshuka were most welcome.
> 
> As to adding gelatin to beef stew, what a concept I don't care for beer as a bevorate but adding a can to stew or cabbage rolls adds a great flavor to the broth.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Gwen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for getting us started on the new TP. I haven't been feeling all that great this week and now I know why.  My doctor's office called today and said that my hemoglobin was low. Have to see him next week. I seem to be sleepy all the time. I guess that's the reason. Hopefully he will get me back to normal.


Hope so!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, healing energy sent for you and your sister.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is looking great sorlenna - i really like the color - you will be wearing it before you know it. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the hair Kaye! Wish I was brave enough to get a bright colour through mine, it looks so good on you and Gwen. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


So sorry to hear this Joanne and I know you will be missing her terribly. Try to think of the good times you shared and remember her with a smile. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did you think of blue bloods? i really enjoy them. --- dsm


I love Blue Bloods.....could look at Tom Selleck all day! :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to bev to wrap her up in warm healing energy. --- sam


From me too.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank goodness its almost dinner time,Feel really hungry reading all your great recipes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Thank goodness its almost dinner time,Feel really hungry reading all your great recipes.


Welcome to the Tea Party, Mary! Hoping you will join us, often!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joanne my deepest condolences at the loss of your mother. It is such a difficult loss. I know you will keep her alive in your heart.


Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a gluten free recipe I got in email today. I don't require gluten free but thought it would be good and wanted to share with everyone.

http://www.veggiebalance.com/healthy-brownies-pumpkin/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks yummy....pinned it for sure.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, the Guiness might be good in stew, you never know. I hate the taste of it but it makes the best chocolate cake I've ever had.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chocolate-guinness-cake
> 
> We just have it with either whipped cream or ice cram rather than frosting. It gets moister after sitting a day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really enjoyed it. I intend to continue to watch it and the Hawaii 5-0.


thewren said:


> what did you think of blue bloods? i really enjoy them. --- dsm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmm.....I have to go by the beauty supply store and see what they have. Good idea Sam....thanks.


thewren said:


> you can always do it yourself gwen - just read the directions on the box and be sure and wear gloves. it's easy peasy. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for this lesson on the Cobb salad....I'd alway been curious about the name myself. Love cobb salad.


thewren said:


> bonnie - here is your answer. --- sam
> 
> Original Cobb Salad
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for your friend.


sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely.
> 
> Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Mary! I do think I remember seeing you pop in once before. Join us often as you can.


Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party, Mary! Hoping you will join us, often!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks for posting this original recipe for Cobb Salad. I've enjoyed many Cobb Salads on visits to the US and wondered how it got its name. Have marked this and will try and make one for myself when the weather warms up a bit. For now it's more likely to be soup.


I'm going to try it to Sam . Thank you for posting the article I found it very interesting


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! It is dry again here in Southern California, Northern part of the state is getting all the rain, so far not a good thing for us down here. Oh well!!! Thanks for all the hints of what to do with oatmeal, not my favorite for breakfast but I do enjoy an oatmeal raisin cookie once in a blue moon and the recipe with apricots and cranberries sound delicious. Thanks again and have a wonderful week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm going to make an appointment for the doctors this week I've had enough of my allergies they are just getting worse . It seems I'm permanently itching my eyes , ears nose and throat even my face feels itchy constantly now . But I'm making my eyes so sore because I'm either trying not to itch / rub them or dabbing at them because they are watering 
It seems like an awful lot of food items set my allergies of lately , going to ask if I can actually be allergy tested see what they say 

On a good note I visited my local library and got to lovely books full of patterns and graphs so no knitting for me to busy looking at what I intend to make &#128516;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely.
> 
> Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


Sounds like you and Serena had a nice time and lovely weather as well 
Sorry to hear about your friend Bev , I hope the doctors can help her


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot.....off to get some breakfast....TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I only drank the 'full fat' stuff, but after forcing myself to drink the Diet Coke I now find Coke far too sweet and prefer the Diet! Mind you it does have to be cold or it's yeuch! I'm embarking on day 1 of being back on the 5:2 diet so nothing but Diet Coke until tonight....wish me luck!


Hope your 5:2 diet goes well Kate , I never touch Pepsi or Coke . Stopped drinking any fizzy drinks years ago . Don't think I could do the same with my coffee though also like flavoured water s , made a water melon concoction that I saw on some site and that along with lime and lemon are my favourites


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joanne - my sympathies.


From me as well. I lost my mother when I was 16 and still miss her and wish I could share parts of my daily life with her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanette - what are you doing up so early on a saturday morning? --- sam


Contracting consulting work--things are not going well for the US payroll (yesterday was the first pay date) and the person who is leading this project is getting bombarded by questions/issues. I've been asked to step in and help figure it out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot for now, we are out and about. Stopped at a local yarn shop and James pointed this out. I do not know how I missed it last time I was in there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot for now, we are out and about. Stopped at a local yarn shop and James pointed this out. I do not know how I missed it last time I was in there.


They are lovely Caren and if that is all one shop I'm jealous
I think my kitchen is bigger than my local yarn shop and my kitchen is tiny


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love Blue Bloods.....could look at Tom Selleck all day! :shock: :lol:


 :thumbup: Some men seem to age very well, Tom Selleck, Sam Elliot & Sean Connery have all" preserved" :lol: Very well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I only drank the 'full fat' stuff, but after forcing myself to drink the Diet Coke I now find Coke far too sweet and prefer the Diet! Mind you it does have to be cold or it's yeuch! I'm embarking on day 1 of being back on the 5:2 diet so nothing but Diet Coke until tonight....wish me luck!


Just don't drink too much diet coke, I've heard that the aspartame is very bad for you, if ingested in large quantities can give symptoms like MS. I know if you sprinkle it on an ant hill all the ants will die, I use it all the time.
I don't like the aftertaste it leaves.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love the hair Kaye! Wish I was brave enough to get a bright colour through mine, it looks so good on you and Gwen. :thumbup:


Me too, I love the look. My DH would probably have me committed if I came home with it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm.....I have to go by the beauty supply store and see what they have. Good idea Sam....thanks.


I color my own hair all the time, I had it done in the hair shop the first time I did it, walked out & someone said, Oh, you dyed your hair :roll: my friend worked in the drug store, said come in, I'll find you the right color so I did, been doing it myself ever since. $7/month & I don't have to plan an appointment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: Some men seem to age very well, Tom Selleck, Sam Elliot & Sean Connery have all" preserved" :lol: Very well.


Not keen on Sean Connery agree with the other two would like to add Mark Harmon , love Gibbs although Tony isn't bad either considering he's 47/48 
Not happy that he's leaving NCIS won't be the same without Donozzo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to make an appointment for the doctors this week I've had enough of my allergies they are just getting worse . It seems I'm permanently itching my eyes , ears nose and throat even my face feels itchy constantly now . But I'm making my eyes so sore because I'm either trying not to itch / rub them or dabbing at them because they are watering
> It seems like an awful lot of food items set my allergies of lately , going to ask if I can actually be allergy tested see what they say
> 
> On a good note I visited my local library and got to lovely books full of patterns and graphs so no knitting for me to busy looking at what I intend to make 😄


I hope you get to the bottom of the allergy problem. Such ampain in the butt.
I ordered a couple of books from the library too, they called to say they were in, I will have to wait until Tuesday when they are open again to pick up. 
I got a Hampstead House book catalogue yesterday, I ordered a book, little Aran & Celtic knits for kids, was on sale for $7.99 so I went for it.
http://www.hampsteadhousebooks.com/product_info.php?products_id=28362

I've really been trying to no buy so many books but think that will be a good one to have around.
I'm not into fancy socks but this book might interest some of you who are adventurous & the price seems right

http://www.hampsteadhousebooks.com/product_info.php?products_id=30120

I don't have alot of craft books in my house but most of them have come from this place


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not keen on Sean Connery agree with the other two would like to add Mark Harmon , love Gibbs although Tony isn't bad either considering he's 47/48
> Not happy that he's leaving NCIS won't be the same without Donozzo


I agree, I forgot about him.
I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for NCIS, I think it's one of the best shows on TV & I keep hearing Mark Harmon is also thinking of quitting, maybe he wants to retire, it has to be hard doing a show every week & he's not that young anymore .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get to the bottom of the allergy problem. Such ampain in the butt.
> I ordered a couple of books from the library too, they called to say they were in, I will have to wait until Tuesday when they are open again to pick up.
> I got a Hampstead House book catalogue yesterday, I ordered a book, little Aran & Celtic knits for kids, was on sale for $7.99 so I went for it.
> http://www.hampsteadhousebooks.com/product_info.php?products_id=28362
> ...


 I've got a couple I picked up at a car boot when I first started knitting but other wise I just borrow from the library 
You went for cables and I've gone for intarsia and fair isle . Although there are some cable patterns in the big book of kids knits 
Hope you enjoy yours when you finally get them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My goodness, KP came up today and I had to log in. Thank goodness for the computer memory as it came up with my password for me. Thought I was going to have to text Rookie, as if she isn't busy enough, and have her tell you I wouldn't be on till I could log in.

Only 12 more lbs. to go and I will be down to what I was when I moved back from Germany. I will be able to fit in the plane seat to Scotland without an additional attachment and the embarrassment. YAY I can do this.

So nice to see Gottastch again. Always thought of her and wondered how she was doing. I was doing a search out on KP for a pattern yesterday and there was a post from Pontuf/Charlotte. Miss her sweet and beautiful presence and June.

Well, it has warmed up here enough to have rain instead of snow. DH has decided he will give me more time, so we are going out to dinner once a week. Of course, it would be during my diet, but I am doing it by requesting no oil, no butter, no seasonings if they might contain sugar or substitutes, and bringing home most of it. Amazing how cooperative they are nowadays in the restaurants here. Not sure it will be like this when I am in Europe, so will just go with the flow then.

I have signed up for a lace chart reading class, yarn characteristics and substitutions, Ready set Oops!, and Double knitting classes. They are just 1 day each for 2 or 3 hrs. I've done an Ooops course before, but figure each teacher has something new to teach. Can't wait. I'm finally feeling the creative spark flaring up again. Even though I've done well with grieving mom's death, it has sure made a difference in subtle ways. Well, not so subtle if I haven't felt like knitting. Such a setback in health too, but I'll be back for sure, and hopefully better than ever.

Can't wait to try and catch up on all of you.
Sure hope Darowil and DH will make it through this moving. Wonderful that they have a place to stay in the interim, but so much going on in their lives one wonders how they will do it. Knowing Darowil, she will come through with flying colors!!!! She is rather amazing.

Sam, you are amazing too. All the time you put into the recipes. Wonderful. Something for everyone.

Kate, Darowil, and Julie, thank you to all of you for what you do, making it possible to see photos, links, and catch up on the news!!!! It is a lot of work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get to the bottom of the allergy problem. Such ampain in the butt.
> I ordered a couple of books from the library too, they called to say they were in, I will have to wait until Tuesday when they are open again to pick up.
> I got a Hampstead House book catalogue yesterday, I ordered a book, little Aran & Celtic knits for kids, was on sale for $7.99 so I went for it.
> http://www.hampsteadhousebooks.com/product_info.php?products_id=28362
> ...


I love that aran sweater/jacket. Just beautiful. I will check this site out further.

Re: Sean Connery in the next post. I have always been a fan of his. He reminds me a little of some of my uncles by marriage in northern Ontario. Not sure if he is Scottish, but they are. A handsome group for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a gluten free recipe I got in email today. I don't require gluten free but thought it would be good and wanted to share with everyone.
> 
> http://www.veggiebalance.com/healthy-brownies-pumpkin/


Thanks Gwen for the link- I keep an eye on their ideas (the Gluten-free brigade), some of which are excellent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to make an appointment for the doctors this week I've had enough of my allergies they are just getting worse . It seems I'm permanently itching my eyes , ears nose and throat even my face feels itchy constantly now . But I'm making my eyes so sore because I'm either trying not to itch / rub them or dabbing at them because they are watering
> It seems like an awful lot of food items set my allergies of lately , going to ask if I can actually be allergy tested see what they say
> 
> On a good note I visited my local library and got to lovely books full of patterns and graphs so no knitting for me to busy looking at what I intend to make 😄


Of course you are Saturday now. I hope the appointment happens quickly, and comes up with some answers, it sounds like a miserable state to be in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your 5:2 diet goes well Kate , I never touch Pepsi or Coke . Stopped drinking any fizzy drinks years ago . Don't think I could do the same with my coffee though also like flavoured water s , made a water melon concoction that I saw on some site and that along with lime and lemon are my favourites


The Samoans make a wonderful thirst quencher with water melon, and coconut milk, but as it is impossible to get that fresh except when you make your own, in NZ they substitute milk, but if dairy happens to be part of your allergy, something like almond milk, which you can make yourself, might be an idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> From me as well. I lost my mother when I was 16 and still miss her and wish I could share parts of my daily life with her.


That was very young for you to lose her, Diva, I thought it bad enough at 39- I had thought she was strong enough to last into her 90's, but it was not to be, my dad was the one who nearly made it to 92.
I still have conversations with her in my head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot for now, we are out and about. Stopped at a local yarn shop and James pointed this out. I do not know how I missed it last time I was in there.


Someone has had fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: Some men seem to age very well, Tom Selleck, Sam Elliot & Sean Connery have all" preserved" :lol: Very well.


Is Pierce Brosnan still around anywhere? He was my favourite piece of 'eye-candy', my girls used really razz me about that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just don't drink too much diet coke, I've heard that the aspartame is very bad for you, if ingested in large quantities can give symptoms like MS. I know if you sprinkle it on an ant hill all the ants will die, I use it all the time.
> I don't like the aftertaste it leaves.


Neither do I like the aftertaste, and I have also read some very worrying reports of what it does to you when consumed in quantity.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was very young for you to lose her, Diva, I thought it bad enough at 39- I had thought she was strong enough to last into her 90's, but it was not to be, my dad was the one who nearly made it to 92.
> I still have conversations with her in my head.


She contracted TB shortly after I was born and spent five years in a TB sanitarium. She lost one lung. She was never really well after that and the TB was what she died from . She was only 44.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joanne, so sorry for your loss. We are here for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, sending healing energy for your friend Bev.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma - and I'd be there for you no matter how busy!

Love the yarn-bombed chair and bike although I always think that someone has a lot of time on their hands (maybe too much?)

I'm off to play in my yarn pile and send some off to folks I know will use it. I don't have much use for baby yarn anymore so will send that off for charity work.

I hope to find some yarn to inspire my next project - maybe a lacy shawl out of sock yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Kate, Darowil, and Julie, thank you to all of you for what you do, making it possible to see photos, links, and catch up on the news!!!! It is a lot of work.


Glad your weight is going the 'right' way! I always have to ask for the seatbelt extender.

Not me this week- Darowil handed the whole burden over to Kate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary Cardiff, welcome.
Caren, what a fun rocker! Would love to have a local yarn shop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love that aran sweater/jacket. Just beautiful. I will check this site out further.
> 
> Re: Sean Connery in the next post. I have always been a fan of his. He reminds me a little of some of my uncles by marriage in northern Ontario. Not sure if he is Scottish, but they are. A handsome group for sure.


Sean Connery is a Scot, but I've heard Scot's disown him for getting out of paying his taxes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> She contracted TB shortly after I was born and spent five years in a TB sanitarium. She lost one lung. She was never really well after that and the TB was what she died from . She was only 44.


How very sad. I have heard TB is re-emerging- I hope not.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I'm so proud of you! You are doing so well with weight loss. I know you spoke about moving back to Germany when grands grew up. I thought that was several years away. Are you moving sooner?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

marking my spot. Will try to get back later. Trying to get stronger. Just drove our car the other night. First time I was able to drive in 6 months. Felt good. Catarract surgeries coming up. Wull be glad to have that over with. Tired ofdoctors and medical stuff. I have lost a total of 44 lbs since I got ill. None of my clothes fit they all fall off me. Saw Cashmeregma islosing weight also. She sounds slike she is doing a great job of it.When are you going to be traveling dear?? Thanks to Sam for all the lovely recipes and the summary ladies for all their work in keeping us all up to date.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Chili sounds good today 
Karena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> marking my spot. Will try to get back later. Trying to get stronger. Just drove our car the other night. First time I was able to drive in 6 months. Felt good. Catarract surgeries coming up. Wull be glad to have that over with. Tired ofdoctors and medical stuff. I have lost a total of 44 lbs since I got ill. None of my clothes fit they all fall off me. Saw Cashmeregma islosing weight also. She sounds slike she is doing a great job of it.When are you going to be traveling dear?? Thanks to Sam for all the lovely recipes and the summary ladies for all their work in keeping us all up to date.


44lbs sounds like a lot, would be around 20kg- it does make a real difference- good excuse for a new wardrobe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Samoans make a wonderful thirst quencher with water melon, and coconut milk, but as it is impossible to get that fresh except when you make your own, in NZ they substitute milk, but if dairy happens to be part of your allergy, something like almond milk, which you can make yourself, might be an idea.


This one has coconut milk in , you can buy it in a carton here like milk . A bit more expensive but sometimes it's on offer . I dont think its milk as I have that every morning and that doesn't effect me


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you ever get a chance to just sit and knit and not have something to do in five minutes? --- sam


Well . . . . No, not too often, Sam. You do remember that teenaged boys are mostly hollow and require frequently feedings, and a 6 yo great-grand, with a very strong opinion of herself, does need supervision frequently, right? Fortunately, she is with her dad this weekend. All of her grown-ups in this end of the county will have a breathing spell for a bit.

It's very gray and overcast this morning and rain is predicted. Snow tomorrow afternoon and a severe cold snap overnight then and on into Tuesday when the kids go back to class. I've got to get that coat repaired before then for certain.

Has anyone heard from Aran recently? I've sent a PM but haven't heard back yet. Don and I will be working a fund-raising dinner at the church this evening, so I'd better get busy on the mending--after I get beds changed.

Back later, I hope.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> She contracted TB shortly after I was born and spent five years in a TB sanitarium. She lost one lung. She was never really well after that and the TB was what she died from . She was only 44.


It's a shame when you lose a parent young . I was lost my dad and 44 years later I still talk to him 
TB was all but eradicated here but it's making a come back stronger than before


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma - and I'd be there for you no matter how busy!
> 
> Love the yarn-bombed chair and bike although I always think that someone has a lot of time on their hands (maybe too much?)
> 
> ...


 Have fun and relax . Hope you find something that inspires you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your weight is going the 'right' way! I always have to ask for the seatbelt extender.
> 
> I'm glad you are still losing weight to Daralene and I hope you have a lovely trip when you go


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sean Connery is a Scot, but I've heard Scot's disown him for getting out of paying his taxes.


A lot of rich and famous people do it even the Primeministers family 
But if you are the average person on the street it's a crime and you could go to prison . I wonder were these people think the money comes from when they want their bins emptied or emergency services when they need to go to hospital or house is on fire .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This one has coconut milk in , you can buy it in a carton here like milk . A bit more expensive but sometimes it's on offer . I dont think its milk as I have that every morning and that doesn't effect me


When you've had it freshly wrung, it is hard to accept the rancid apology that comes in the supermarket!

The drinking coconut straight from the palm, is nectar for the gods.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very sad. I have heard TB is re-emerging- I hope not.


IT is here there were quite a few cases mainly immigrants who haven't had any kind of immunisation ,a couple of hospitals had to move patients because of a more virilant type , another thing the government haven't thought about .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A lot of rich and famous people do it even the Primeministers family
> But if you are the average person on the street it's a crime and you could go to prison . I wonder were these people think the money comes from when they want their bins emptied or emergency services when they need to go to hospital or house is on fire .


The wealthier you are, the more you can employ people who know all the dodges- like that young man's family- that got him off the driving charges, that we were talking of earlier- the 'affluenza' kid.
I suspect my GK's suffer from it a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT is here there were quite a few cases mainly immigrants who haven't had any kind of immunisation ,a couple of hospitals had to move patients because of a more virilant type , another thing the government haven't thought about .


But you would be very aware, because of DS#1.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pearlone said:


> marking my spot. Will try to get back later. Trying to get stronger. Just drove our car the other night. First time I was able to drive in 6 months. Felt good. Catarract surgeries coming up. Wull be glad to have that over with. Tired ofdoctors and medical stuff. I have lost a total of 44 lbs since I got ill. None of my clothes fit they all fall off me. Saw Cashmeregma islosing weight also. She sounds slike she is doing a great job of it.When are you going to be traveling dear?? Thanks to Sam for all the lovely recipes and the summary ladies for all their work in keeping us all up to date.


Hope you get stronger and stronger as the days go on . If you can afford to lose the weight I hope you don't put it back on and maybe when you feel better you can go and treat yourself to a nice new outfit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> When you've had it freshly wrung, it is hard to accept the rancid apology that comes in the supermarket!
> 
> The drinking coconut straight from the palm, is nectar for the gods.


I've had it straight from a coconut but I suspect by the time the coconut arrives here it's not very fresh either


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've had it straight from a coconut but I suspect by the time the coconut arrives here it's not very fresh either


You can say that again! When I was in Samoa with Fale, the young men kept me supplied with the _Niu_ (drinking coconut) fresh each day, when they realised how much I loved it.

I had first been treated to it as a 15 year old on holiday on Ova Lau, a small island off the coast of Viti Levu, the main island of the Fiji group. It was a former Leper colony. Although the town Levuka, was the old colonial capital, it was a ghost town when I was there in1962. Strangely I bought an icecream there from a Mr Prasad, who many years later was my landlord in Mangere East.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just don't drink too much diet coke, I've heard that the aspartame is very bad for you, if ingested in large quantities can give symptoms like MS. I know if you sprinkle it on an ant hill all the ants will die, I use it all the time.
> I don't like the aftertaste it leaves.


I don't usually have more than 2 cans a day, but I may have 3 on a 'starving' day. I know I should drink water, but I'm really not keen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your weight is going the 'right' way! I always have to ask for the seatbelt extender.
> 
> Not me this week- Darowil handed the whole burden over to Kate.


Only for two days!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> But you would be very aware, because of DS#1.


Yes and one of the cases happened at the hospital when he was in having his operation 
We couldn't wait in a certain waiting area because it was closed off


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sean Connery is a Scot, but I've heard Scot's disown him for getting out of paying his taxes.


I do like him, but he does have a lot to say for the SNP although he hasn't lived in Scotland (or the UK) for many years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Only for two days!


It was a very chatty week, Kate- we reached higher page #'s than we have in ages.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> marking my spot. Will try to get back later. Trying to get stronger. Just drove our car the other night. First time I was able to drive in 6 months. Felt good. Catarract surgeries coming up. Wull be glad to have that over with. Tired ofdoctors and medical stuff. I have lost a total of 44 lbs since I got ill. None of my clothes fit they all fall off me. Saw Cashmeregma islosing weight also. She sounds slike she is doing a great job of it.When are you going to be traveling dear?? Thanks to Sam for all the lovely recipes and the summary ladies for all their work in keeping us all up to date.


Glad to hear things are beginning to improve for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes and one of the cases happened at the hospital when he was in having his operation
> We couldn't wait in a certain waiting area because it was closed off


mmmmm, scary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I do like him, but he does have a lot to say for the SNP although he hasn't lived in Scotland (or the UK) for many years.


Pro or con?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hair cut and the way the purple is added. I really need to either get my purple redone or be done with it. Still up in the air as to what I'll do. Since my hair s getting pretty long (past my shoulders now even with it curly) I may just let it fade on out. Trying to cut expenses. Again, really really like yours!


Thank you, I understand about expenses.thankfully my hair holds the color pretty well, but I've done the color myself many a time,, Sally's Beauty Supply is a A godsend,.

Yours looks really God long, you have a hippy vibe going, it's groovy and like it, wish my hair would do that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


My prayers and sympathy are with you at this sad time. Take care of yourself and rest as much as possible. Grief is very stressful in many ways.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I just had to stop in and say it's snowing here in good ole Rastrick &#10052;&#10052;&#10052;&#10052;&#10052;&#9924;&#9924;&#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I just had to stop in and say it's snowing here in good ole Rastrick &#10052;&#10052;&#10052;&#10052;&#10052;&#9924;&#9924;&#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Caren and if that is all one shop I'm jealous
> I think my kitchen is bigger than my local yarn shop and my kitchen is tiny


Yes it is all one shop. There is a small loft wete the bicycle was, the rocking chair is just inside the door.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I just had to stop in and say it's snowing here in good ole Rastrick ❄❄❄❄❄⛄⛄👍👍❤❤❤


Not quite what you are used to Caren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No shoveling!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone has had fun!


Oh yes I think they did. I must try to remember and ask the young lady if she did the work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite what you are used to Caren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No shoveling!


So true if it ladt over night I will be surprised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I think they did. I must try to remember and ask the young lady if she did the work.


Be interesting to find out. How close are you to Bridlington? There is a lovely statue there of a girl knitting a Gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> So true if it ladt over night I will be surprised.


So would I, given your photo!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I just had to stop in and say it's snowing here in good ole Rastrick ❄❄❄❄❄⛄⛄👍👍❤❤❤


I wondered if it was snowing where you are when I saw it was snowing at the football match on the tv . We've had it on the ground for the last 3 days now but not much to speak of . Supposed to get some more over the next few days but I don't think it will amount to much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is all one shop. There is a small loft wete the bicycle was, the rocking chair is just inside the door.


Well I'm officially green with jealousy :hunf:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice to hear from you Joy busy as usual . Our weather has been all over the place temperature wise to but it's finally decided on below freezing and snow
> Good thing about winter don't have to think about my hair so much just put a hat on sorted 😄
> Did someone who needed socks use them or have they been stolen?


We have no positive ID for who got them or why they were kept.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2 pm here and it is another lazy day around our house. Slept til noon. Don't know why I am so tired but I am. Gage still has the horrid cough but slept better last night.
Greg is back to normal. Touch of a cough but other symptoms are gone. 

We were invited to my great nephews 1st bday party today. His bday is the 19th but easier to celebrate today. Had to send a message to my nephew saying we won't be there. I just felt that with these 2 here being sick all week it was best not to go. I would be so upset if Noah caught the flu from us.&#128533;
Yesterday was Brett bday (sis in laws bf) we didn't go there either. 
Also was invited to a 4th bday party last night for a friend and her twin brother. Didn't go and just as well the brother was there and he's a right pain in arse.

Going to get fresh jammies on. Showered and feel human but not going anywhere so fresh jammies it is&#128077; Started another Barbie outfit last night going to work on it. Check in later all. Happy knitting &#128522;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Be interesting to find out. How close are you to Bridlington? There is a lovely statue there of a girl knitting a Gansey.


Caren is more over to the north west of England were as Bridlington is over this side on the northeast coast , I'm about 60miles from there, Caren would have to go past Leeds York way I would say about 80 something miles .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is what I am working on: 
The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back. 
It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren is more over to the north west of England were as Bridlington is over this side on the northeast coast , I'm about 60miles from there, Caren would have to go past Leeds York way I would say about 80 something miles .


Have you seen her? I think she is quite recent?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


That's very pretty Julie . I've used that stitch before and really like it 
Your shrug will look beautiful when finished is it for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's very pretty Julie . I've used that stitch before and really like it
> Your shrug will look beautiful when finished is it for you


It is a very pretty stitch! Yes this one is for me- I was trying to get hold of my friend to get her measurements, because the yarn was rescued from the rubbish by her husband, and he gave it to me- Jan will give me a small amount as commission when I do make hers. It is good as a summer knit- not too big and heavy- it is already 26 *C. and only 8-30 in the morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you seen her? I think she is quite recent?


No not yet . She was unveiled last October , will be the summer time before I see her


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No not yet . She was unveiled last October , will be the summer time before I see her


The photos I have seen of her, the detailing is quite superb. I doubt I will ever get to see her in real life, much as I would love to have more time in Yorkshire- if I ever were to get to go home again, I would be wanting to spend time in Wales in particular, as well as hopefully getting to some of the London Galleries (if wishes were horses....)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very pretty stitch! Yes this one is for me- I was trying to get hold of my friend to get her measurements, because the yarn was rescued from the rubbish by her husband, and he gave it to me- Jan will give me a small amount as commission when I do make hers. It is good as a summer knit- not too big and heavy- it is already 26 *C. and only 8-30 in the morning.


That is hot especially for that time in the morning . Definitly an ideal summer knit for you . Good on Jans husband to rescue the yarn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photos I have seen of her, the detailing is quite superb. I doubt I will ever get to see her in real life, much as I would love to have more time in Yorkshire- if I ever were to get to go home again, I would be wanting to spend time in Wales in particular, as well as hopefully getting to some of the London Galleries (if wishes were horses....)


It's Scotland I've always wanted to visit more especially all the islands


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is hot especially for that time in the morning . Definitly an ideal summer knit for you . Good on Jans husband to rescue the yarn


I thought it kind of him- there is a dressing gown pattern in the bag, that I will be using, and some old real felt (our stuff now is a synthetic not a proper wool- and a whole heap of crochet cotton, and masses of creamy white 1 oz balls, mothproofed pure wool DK crepe. I last bought 1 oz balls back around 1971!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's Scotland I've always wanted to visit more especially all the islands


I did get to go to Skye, which is partly our ancestral home- it poured!!!!!!!! I spent time in Edinburgh and the East with cousin Bill, but was mostly in Glasgow with cousins Ian and Karen. (and Anna too ).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the cut and color, Poledra65!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the Barbie dress! In awe of you, turning out 6 or 7 hats last week! You are a knitting ninja, Gagesmom!

Made this barbie dress today.[/quote]


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> Joanne


I am sorry about the loss of your dear Mom...leaves a hole in the heart for sure. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I have been reading through and seen snow just thought I would show you what I see out our window and patio door!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is my front window if you see the top of the candy cane light that is the walk way to our front door


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I have been reading through and seen snow just thought I would show you what I see out our window and patio door!


Ah but that is Canada for you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


I'm so very sorry, take your time and grieve as you need to.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but that is Canada for you!


Only really started to get snow last Sunday night, very late we had a green Christmas this year


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you everybody who has or will comment on my purple hair, it was fun, don't know if I'll go this dark again, but it was a fun change up. My stylist and I had both chosen the same color without knowing it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Only 12 more lbs. to go and I will be down to what I was when I moved back from Germany. I will be able to fit in the plane seat to Scotland without an additional attachment and the embarrassment. YAY I can do this.

Congratulations for the weight loss! Be proud as you inspire others. You CAN do this!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all you pattern collectors - take heed. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/St-Patricks-Day-Knits/St-Patricks-Day-Crafts-40-Cable-Knit-Patterns

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Fingerless-Gloves/Gorgeous-Cable-Fingerless-Gloves


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Please forgive me haven't said thank you to all for this weeks new tea party. I don't want the hard workers to go unnoticed.
Sometimes the reminders get our brain in gear, it is work for those who get the new week started . SO THANKS AGAIN &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah with the purple hair poledra - look good. wonder what david said. --- sam


David came home last night about 10pm and I was in the kitchen, had just pulled dinner out from under the broiler, "wow, it's almost black!" Me-"I know, I almost forgot and burned the cheese" David- "no, your hair!" lolol
Then he saw the purple, he's not sure what he thinks about it, he likes my red and he liked the cantalope color we striped it a while back too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Only really started to get snow last Sunday night, very late we had a green Christmas this year


Ours was really green (and Hot) but it has been known to have blizzards on the mountains of the Central North Island on Boxing day. A friend of mine, was caught by one in 1965, he was a Sea Dayak from Borneo, but he had the sense to curl up in a ball in the shelter he found, and he was found alive nearly two weeks later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David came home last night about 10pm and I was in the kitchen, had just pulled dinner out from under the broiler, "wow, it's almost black!" Me-"I know, I almost forgot and burned the cheese" David- "no, your hair!" lolol
> Then he saw the purple, he's not sure what he thinks about it, he likes my red and he liked the cantalope color we striped it a while back too.


He'll adjust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've had it straight from a coconut but I suspect by the time the coconut arrives here it's not very fresh either


Coconut is one of the few things that I don't like. Tried some fresh coconut milk, straight off the tree, when in Trinidad several years ago. I drank it because it's one of the things you have to do while there, but I can't say I particularly liked it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Coconut is one of the few things that I don't like. Tried some fresh coconut milk, straight off the tree, when in Trinidad several years ago. I drank it because it's one of the things you have to do while there, but I can't say I particularly liked it.


The drinking coconut in Samoa is quite exceptional, it is almost fizzy- but I guess if you don't like it, you don't like it- takes all sorts!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is lovely knitting, Lurker2! Thanks for sharing.


Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I just had to stop in and say it's snowing here in good ole Rastrick ❄❄❄❄❄⛄⛄👍👍❤❤❤


We're even promised snow here down south tonight! Hope it doesn't stick around too long.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


Looking good Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is lovely knitting, Lurker2! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! I deliberately took only the bit without mistakes- I have unpicked the Uhura Shawl so many times (the current Lace party project) I refuse to unpick this one. ( I started the shrug, because I was having so much difficulty with the shawl)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looking good Julie.


Thanks Angela!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I used the recipe for Baked Honey Mustard Chicken for dinner last night only I used Pork Fillet instead of chicken.
Result - - Beautiful meal.
Thank you for posting this recipe, it is a 'keeper'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I used the recipe for Baked Honey Mustard Chicken for dinner last night only I used Pork Fillet instead of chicken.
> Result - - Beautiful meal.
> Thank you for posting this recipe, it is a 'keeper'.


I am sure Sam will be delighted for the 'feed back' Anne!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely.
> 
> Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


Sounds like a great day. 
Prayers and healing energies going out for Bev.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have the gwennies


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I only drank the 'full fat' stuff, but after forcing myself to drink the Diet Coke I now find Coke far too sweet and prefer the Diet! Mind you it does have to be cold or it's yeuch! I'm embarking on day 1 of being back on the 5:2 diet so nothing but Diet Coke until tonight....wish me luck!


Good Luck! 
I need to try that diet, but so far haven't had enough gumption to try it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Thank goodness its almost dinner time,Feel really hungry reading all your great recipes.


Welcome back, I think you've visited with us before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to make an appointment for the doctors this week I've had enough of my allergies they are just getting worse . It seems I'm permanently itching my eyes , ears nose and throat even my face feels itchy constantly now . But I'm making my eyes so sore because I'm either trying not to itch / rub them or dabbing at them because they are watering
> It seems like an awful lot of food items set my allergies of lately , going to ask if I can actually be allergy tested see what they say
> 
> On a good note I visited my local library and got to lovely books full of patterns and graphs so no knitting for me to busy looking at what I intend to make 😄


Allergies suck!!! I got some of the eye drops for allergies at Walmart, they work pretty good to help with the itching, hope you get some good answers when you go to the doc. 
Ooh library fun, it's always nice to find good books the hard part is taking them back, I get too attached. lol David says it's okay for me to have a little bit of late fees, help to support the library financially. lolol Thankfully it's only about 25c/day, last fee for one book was $2.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm visiting the frog pond for a short visit, I have to rip about 6 or 7 rows, forgot to only make my increases every 10 rows instead of every other, if I kept going this way, she'd be wearing her tent instead of setting it up and crawling in. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Contracting consulting work--things are not going well for the US payroll (yesterday was the first pay date) and the person who is leading this project is getting bombarded by questions/issues. I've been asked to step in and help figure it out.


Oh my, well hopefully you will be able to get it all sorted fairly easily and set them on a positive path from here on out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot for now, we are out and about. Stopped at a local yarn shop and James pointed this out. I do not know how I missed it last time I was in there.


I like the rocking chair, lot of work went into that and the bike, it'd be a great idea for a decor piece, cover an old bicycle that is in not so good shape. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pro or con?


He's very pro independence for Scotland.....but from a distance! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I just had to stop in and say it's snowing here in good ole Rastrick ❄❄❄❄❄⛄⛄👍👍❤❤❤


We've got slightly more, but not by much! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did get to go to Skye, which is partly our ancestral home- it poured!!!!!!!! I spent time in Edinburgh and the East with cousin Bill, but was mostly in Glasgow with cousins Ian and Karen. (and Anna too ).


Lovely pictures Julie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


Looks lovely Julie and I can see what you mean about 3 dimensional - it's almost bubble-wrap-like! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Only really started to get snow last Sunday night, very late we had a green Christmas this year


It's been the same in Sweden . I was talking to my brother and saying how much I wanted rid of the rain and he didn't want it either they had a green Christmas and have been basking in warm sunshine but the snow has finally turned up this week


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, shawl is lovely as are pics.mmade me homesick for England and Wales, and I've never been!
Maya and I had our walk. Cloudy added gloves and hat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just think there has to be an easier way to lose weight other than starving yourself for two days. maybe you should trade your diet coke for water on those two days. --- sam



KateB said:


> I only drank the 'full fat' stuff, but after forcing myself to drink the Diet Coke I now find Coke far too sweet and prefer the Diet! Mind you it does have to be cold or it's yeuch! I'm embarking on day 1 of being back on the 5:2 diet so nothing but Diet Coke until tonight....wish me luck!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party mary - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we will be here all week so plan on stopping by again real soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mary Cardiff said:


> Thank goodness its almost dinner time,Feel really hungry reading all your great recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know what you think of it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm going to try it to Sam . Thank you for posting the article I found it very interesting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey pat - hopefully the rain will move southward and wet you down again. i need to find a couple of good recipes for oatmeal to change your mind - lol. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! It is dry again here in Southern California, Northern part of the state is getting all the rain, so far not a good thing for us down here. Oh well!!! Thanks for all the hints of what to do with oatmeal, not my favorite for breakfast but I do enjoy an oatmeal raisin cookie once in a blue moon and the recipe with apricots and cranberries sound delicious. Thanks again and have a wonderful week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Allergies suck!!! I got some of the eye drops for allergies at Walmart, they work pretty good to help with the itching, hope you get some good answers when you go to the doc.
> Ooh library fun, it's always nice to find good books the hard part is taking them back, I get too attached. lol David says it's okay for me to have a little bit of late fees, help to support the library financially. lolol Thankfully it's only about 25c/day, last fee for one book was $2.


I'm hoping they will at least give me something for my eyes as they are really bothering me . i do have allergy medication but it's not really working 
I'm like you with the library books one of the ones I've got now I would really like to keep and I borrowed one a couple of month ago . Beautiful knitted gardens that one I really could have kept


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to keep denying it until it happens - it will be a big loss to the show. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not keen on Sean Connery agree with the other two would like to add Mark Harmon , love Gibbs although Tony isn't bad either considering he's 47/48
> Not happy that he's leaving NCIS won't be the same without Donozzo


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the pictures Julie, both of your ancestral home and of your cowl. It looks like fun to knit and is really beautiful. I may have to consider doing one, as soon as my wips are finished.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Luck!
> I need to try that diet, but so far haven't had enough gumption to try it.


I find it suits me because I only have to plan what to eat (or not to eat! :roll: ) for 2 days every week. I am too lazy and not motivated enough to watch my eating every day. Also I don't mind not eating all day then having a normal meal at night, but you don't have to do it that way, just as long as you only have 500 calories over the whole day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Allergies suck!!! I got some of the eye drops for allergies at Walmart, they work pretty good to help with the itching, hope you get some good answers when you go to the doc.
> Ooh library fun, it's always nice to find good books the hard part is taking them back, I get too attached. lol David says it's okay for me to have a little bit of late fees, help to support the library financially. lolol Thankfully it's only about 25c/day, last fee for one book was $2.


Another boon of being over 60 here as you no longer have to pay late fees! I think I've sponsored a few new books in my time! :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if he left that would be a death knell for the show. i just don't think it could take the hit. harmon helps produce nice new orleans - maybe he wants to take that route. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I forgot about him.
> I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for NCIS, I think it's one of the best shows on TV & I keep hearing Mark Harmon is also thinking of quitting, maybe he wants to retire, it has to be hard doing a show every week & he's not that young anymore .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just think there has to be an easier way to lose weight other than starving yourself for two days. maybe you should trade your diet coke for water on those two days. --- sam


I find it easier than having to watch what I eat for 7 days Sam - probably a form of laziness on my part! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something daralene - are you going to scotland and europe? congrats on the weight loss - sounds great. are you using your laser machine at all. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> My goodness, KP came up today and I had to log in. Thank goodness for the computer memory as it came up with my password for me. Thought I was going to have to text Rookie, as if she isn't busy enough, and have her tell you I wouldn't be on till I could log in.
> 
> Only 12 more lbs. to go and I will be down to what I was when I moved back from Germany. I will be able to fit in the plane seat to Scotland without an additional attachment and the embarrassment. YAY I can do this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> She contracted TB shortly after I was born and spent five years in a TB sanitarium. She lost one lung. She was never really well after that and the TB was what she died from . She was only 44.


Terrible to lose your mom when both of you were so young. 
That TB is making a comeback is scary, especially since it's drug resistant. I read this is a result of people in Soviet prison being treated with only 1/2 doses of medicine & then going home to family & spreading the disease.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> She contracted TB shortly after I was born and spent five years in a TB sanitarium. She lost one lung. She was never really well after that and the TB was what she died from . She was only 44.


Terrible to lose your mom when both of you were so young. 
That TB is making a comeback is scary, especially since it's drug resistant. I read this is a result of people in Soviet prison being treated with only 1/2 doses of medicine & then going home to family & spreading the disease.

Sorry for the gwennie :wink:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> marking my spot. Will try to get back later. Trying to get stronger. Just drove our car the other night. First time I was able to drive in 6 months. Felt good. Catarract surgeries coming up. Wull be glad to have that over with. Tired ofdoctors and medical stuff. I have lost a total of 44 lbs since I got ill. None of my clothes fit they all fall off me. Saw Cashmeregma islosing weight also. She sounds slike she is doing a great job of it.When are you going to be traveling dear?? Thanks to Sam for all the lovely recipes and the summary ladies for all their work in keeping us all up to date.


Wow, that's a lot of weight to lose, hope you had extra to start with. I'm glad you can drive again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you ladies need to watch this. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


That's really pretty, Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will try and get a hold of aran - haven't heard from him for a while. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Well . . . . No, not too often, Sam. You do remember that teenaged boys are mostly hollow and require frequently feedings, and a 6 yo great-grand, with a very strong opinion of herself, does need supervision frequently, right? Fortunately, she is with her dad this weekend. All of her grown-ups in this end of the county will have a breathing spell for a bit.
> 
> It's very gray and overcast this morning and rain is predicted. Snow tomorrow afternoon and a severe cold snap overnight then and on into Tuesday when the kids go back to class. I've got to get that coat repaired before then for certain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's Scotland I've always wanted to visit more especially all the islands


You live so close & have never been to Scotland? It's not many miles away??


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it kind of him- there is a dressing gown pattern in the bag, that I will be using, and some old real felt (our stuff now is a synthetic not a proper wool- and a whole heap of crochet cotton, and masses of creamy white 1 oz balls, mothproofed pure wool DK crepe. I last bought 1 oz balls back around 1971!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, & someone just threw it out? I'm glad it was rescued for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You live so close & have never been to Scotland? It's not many miles away??


Ive been to parts of Scotland but would like to go further north to some of the islands


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - well done. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool.....gives me ideas for a rocker I have......


NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot for now, we are out and about. Stopped at a local yarn shop and James pointed this out. I do not know how I missed it last time I was in there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unveiled? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No not yet . She was unveiled last October , will be the summer time before I see her


or is this about the statue of the girl knitting? i'm a slow learner. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I dyed my hair all over I did do it myself but i've been hesitant to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.

Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I color my own hair all the time, I had it done in the hair shop the first time I did it, walked out & someone said, Oh, you dyed your hair :roll: my friend worked in the drug store, said come in, I'll find you the right color so I did, been doing it myself ever since. $7/month & I don't have to plan an appointment


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have never thought of using pork - sounds great bundyanne - i'm glad everyone enjoyed it. --- sam



bundyanne07 said:


> I used the recipe for Baked Honey Mustard Chicken for dinner last night only I used Pork Fillet instead of chicken.
> Result - - Beautiful meal.
> Thank you for posting this recipe, it is a 'keeper'.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my sweethearts,
I am way behind. I can't seem to keep up with you guys and do the Bible study for the year.
To say I am tired is an understatement.
I have done all the house cleaning, including floors but my bedroom and Jim's office.
In the process I was standing on the couch to show Jim Allysons crocheted name in comparison to ours as I did it a little different, and fell off the couch. Back, to say the least, is not at it's best. PT starts next Tues, so will bring it to Scott's attention.
I am trudging along on the diet. I have lost ten pounds in two weeks. It just isn't coming off fast at all but at least I am eating healthy....not gluten free or totally oraganic, but healthy. I have no sugar, white flour, caffeine (except for my Sunday mug), and no diet sodas except on Wed and sometimes at night and that is Sprite.
Daralene, my hat is off to you, sweetie.
I have to catch up tomorrow on what is going on.
I have a huge favor to ask. Not long ago, I posted the pattern to a knitted bear (my knitting group made dolls out of the pattern) It was all knit in one piece. I can't find my pattern and don't remember which KTP it was posted to. It any of you have it, can you PM it to me? I have to make two to send to my Sister to show to her knitting group for charity and I have looked everywhere for it.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
I promise to try and catch up tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi owes more than that at the video place. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Allergies suck!!! I got some of the eye drops for allergies at Walmart, they work pretty good to help with the itching, hope you get some good answers when you go to the doc.
> Ooh library fun, it's always nice to find good books the hard part is taking them back, I get too attached. lol David says it's okay for me to have a little bit of late fees, help to support the library financially. lolol Thankfully it's only about 25c/day, last fee for one book was $2.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if lazy gets the weight off i'm all for it. --- sam



KateB said:


> I find it easier than having to watch what I eat for 7 days Sam - probably a form of laziness on my part! :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry alcoholism troubles. DD can attend Alanon meetings which will support her in not being an enabler and being responsible for her own life. DSIL must make the decision and act on it. I hope his company will support treatment center. But I, and thousands, have gotten sober through AA alone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - alcoholism is so devastating - i hope he can get himself together. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all oer I did do it myself but i've been hesitnt to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've seen Aran post on FB a good bit lately. He and the love of his life Chrissy are still doing well. Saw a few pictures he had posted and he was smiling and looked happier than I think I've ever seen him.



jheiens said:


> Well . . . . No, not too often, Sam. You do remember that teenaged boys are mostly hollow and require frequently feedings, and a 6 yo great-grand, with a very strong opinion of herself, does need supervision frequently, right? Fortunately, she is with her dad this weekend. All of her grown-ups in this end of the county will have a breathing spell for a bit.
> 
> It's very gray and overcast this morning and rain is predicted. Snow tomorrow afternoon and a severe cold snap overnight then and on into Tuesday when the kids go back to class. I've got to get that coat repaired before then for certain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very sad for your DD, hope SIL will get help.



Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all oer I did do it myself but i've been hesitnt to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweethearts,
> I am way behind. I can't seem to keep up with you guys and do the Bible study for the year.
> To say I am tired is an understatement.
> I have done all the house cleaning, including floors but my bedroom and Jim's office.
> ...


*Betty* is this the pattern you mean? i found it amongst your old posts.

"I dont know if you all saw it, but recently there was a pattern, either on KP, here or the web of a doll for the Christmas Shoeboxes. They can also be given to police stations to have on hand for children in bad situations, cancer centers for children, etc. You cast on 40 sts with size eight needles. All rows are the garter stitch (84 rows total). You can use peach for legs, the center section can be done in eyelash yarn, sock yarn or variegated, then the peach for the head. A lady in my knitting group made one. She put seven rows black for shoes and two of white for socks. She also put several rows of yellow at the top for hair. When finished, she embroideried eyes, nose and mouth. She then folded and sewed in like a cylinder and filled it with wadding. You gather the neck. It just made the cutest doll and can be easily made for charity projects. I will try and get a picture to show you. Cutest pattern I have seen in a long time."


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks.....re: the hippie vibe I guess you could say I was going back to "my roots"....LOL In more ways than one too! Just a radical old broad! LOL



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I understand about expenses.thankfully my hair holds the color pretty well, but I've done the color myself many a time,, Sally's Beauty Supply is a A godsend,.
> 
> Yours looks really God long, you have a hippy vibe going, it's groovy and like it, wish my hair would do that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've really made some lovely progress on that Julie. Looking very nice.


Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely places in the pictures. I especially liked the doorway showing in the right rear of the ancestral home.


Lurker 2 said:


> I did get to go to Skye, which is partly our ancestral home- it poured!!!!!!!! I spent time in Edinburgh and the East with cousin Bill, but was mostly in Glasgow with cousins Ian and Karen. (and Anna too ).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.

I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful but oh so cold looking.


Bubba Love said:


> I have been reading through and seen snow just thought I would show you what I see out our window and patio door!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, are you going to Scotland for a holiday? Congrats on the weight loss, I need to get on that.

Jackie, it looks like you are finally getting winter


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,
Sorry to hear about your SIL. Only he can make the decision to get sober and, sometimes, you have to hit rock bottom before you realize it. Prayers that he will see the light and for your DD as well. It is not an easy position for her to be in.

I agree that Al-Anon would be a good idea for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. I have encouraged her to go to Alanon and she says when he decides to seek help then she will go. Haven't had uch luck getting her to see it would also benefit her now.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry alcoholism troubles. DD can attend Alanon meetings which will support her in not being an enabler and being responsible for her own life. DSIL must make the decision and act on it. I hope his company will support treatment center. But I, and thousands, have gotten sober through AA alone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is lovely.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. I have encouraged her to go to Alanon and she says when he decides to seek help then she will go. Haven't had uch luck getting her to see it would also benefit her now.


Please try again to persuade her to go to al anon. He won't get help till he really wants to, and that could be some time in coming. Meanwhile she needs help.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty, sorry you hurt your back. Please take better care of yourself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry you have hurt your back again, hope the PT helps.

I would say losing 10 pounds in 2 weeks is pretty good.



Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweethearts,
> I am way behind. I can't seem to keep up with you guys and do the Bible study for the year.
> To say I am tired is an understatement.
> I have done all the house cleaning, including floors but my bedroom and Jim's office.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, love the hair! Purple is my favorite color!

Sam, I'm glad you had a nice outing with your friend. It must me nice to look young! How old is he?

DD and I just got back from my DS's. We celebrated Jaxon's 4th birthday. Most of the family was there, and we had a lot of fun. The weather is turning cold, and there may be rain in the future. The puppies were so excited to have me home! It's always good to feel loved!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I am so sorry your daughter won't attend Alanon. Alcoholism is a family disease. The whole family needs support to choose healthier options. Will she go to any counseling? It is a hard and bitter fact that family cannot help unless help is wanted. I guess keep communication open nonjudgmental with your daughter so you can help when she is ready. You might want to attend Alanon yourself to learn how they hep and enabling, if you go to meetings and people keep talking about problem without changing and group not calling them on it you have hit unhealthy meeting. Support, encouragement, understanding but not enabling or coddling are signs of healthy meeting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


Hugs Joanne and family on your loss. A loss I have yet to suffer, but know it is hard for everyone when it occurs. Looking forward to talking more in future.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to make an appointment for the doctors this week I've had enough of my allergies they are just getting worse . It seems I'm permanently itching my eyes , ears nose and throat even my face feels itchy constantly now . But I'm making my eyes so sore because I'm either trying not to itch / rub them or dabbing at them because they are watering
> It seems like an awful lot of food items set my allergies of lately , going to ask if I can actually be allergy tested see what they say
> 
> On a good note I visited my local library and got to lovely books full of patterns and graphs so no knitting for me to busy looking at what I intend to make 😄


  You have my sympathy. I run into this everytime I visit a family friend, got particually bad when I house sit once. Even now, eyes feel a little scratchy in sympathy.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just don't drink too much diet coke, I've heard that the aspartame is very bad for you, if ingested in large quantities can give symptoms like MS. I know if you sprinkle it on an ant hill all the ants will die, I use it all the time.
> I don't like the aftertaste it leaves.


Aspartame causes these effects after being heated, if hot enough long enough aspartame turns to arsenic, which is what causes the MS symptoms. This was discovered after Gulf War by some American service personnel who suffered Gulf War syndrome. Their supplies would sit, in the open heat for days on wharves before being moved on when being brought into them. Some of the affected, were addicted to diet drinks, and after some research, stopped drinking diet drinks, and lessened the ongoing symptoms. I personnally prefer the zero drinks to the diet drinks and can only drink vanilla coke full strength.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not keen on Sean Connery agree with the other two would like to add Mark Harmon , love Gibbs although Tony isn't bad either considering he's 47/48
> Not happy that he's leaving NCIS won't be the same without Donozzo


Think unfortunately, Dinozzo has been developed as far as they can and the character needs change for development. Have always like Micheal Weatherly, first saw him in Dark Angel. But this allows further development of the 2 junior characters as well. Will miss seeing him as well. Do have to wonder if NCIS will survive if they do permanently lose Mark Harmon from in front of the cameras.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I forgot about him.
> I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for NCIS, I think it's one of the best shows on TV & I keep hearing Mark Harmon is also thinking of quitting, maybe he wants to retire, it has to be hard doing a show every week & he's not that young anymore .


Even harder when you realise he is one of the producers as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very sad. I have heard TB is re-emerging- I hope not.


Unfortunately, one of several to do this as parents can be idiots and refuse to immunize babies.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 44lbs sounds like a lot, would be around 20kg- it does make a real difference- good excuse for a new wardrobe.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When you've had it freshly wrung, it is hard to accept the rancid apology that comes in the supermarket!
> 
> The drinking coconut straight from the palm, is nectar for the gods.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It is so yummy, not had any in years, not since parents split and not spending every weekend at the beach for brother's nippers.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie, the quilt is gorgeous. The women will absolutely love it.

Tami, love the two little furry additions to your family.

Gwen, I am so sorry to hear of SIL's problems. Having come from a childhood with alcoholism as a big factor, I certainly understand your concerns. DD certainly needs alanon or councelling of some sort.

Joanne, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your Mother. Prayers being lifted for you and your family during this time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I live the photos of your old home and family. The new shawl is fantastic looking. &#128077;&#128077;

Pearlone 44 pounds. Wow.&#128558; 

Tami love the bunnies so cute.

Sam the St Patricks day patterns look neat. I will have to look through them all later on.

Oh dear Betty. No more standing on furniture Missy. I am relieved it was just your back and that you didn't break any bones.

Welcome Mary Cardiff. Hope you join in and share your knits with us.

I am sure I forgot to post responses to some. Sorry&#128533;

Finished this barbie outfit tonight. Knit pants and vest.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Betty is this the pattern you mean? i found it amongst your old posts.

"I dont know if you all saw it, but recently there was a pattern, either on KP, here or the web of a doll for the Christmas Shoeboxes. They can also be given to police stations to have on hand for children in bad situations, cancer centers for children, etc. You cast on 40 sts with size eight needles. All rows are the garter stitch (84 rows total). You can use peach for legs, the center section can be done in eyelash yarn, sock yarn or variegated, then the peach for the head. A lady in my knitting group made one. She put seven rows black for shoes and two of white for socks. She also put several rows of yellow at the top for hair. When finished, she embroideried eyes, nose and mouth. She then folded and sewed in like a cylinder and filled it with wadding. You gather the neck. It just made the cutest doll and can be easily made for charity projects. I will try and get a picture to show you. Cutest pattern I have seen in a long time."

That's it Kate. Where do I find it. It was originally posted on the KP forum but for the life of me I can't find it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


Looking good.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


Awe they are so cute! My DD#2 has just got two little ones . They are a dwarf type so won't get to big. Hers were brother and sister took a few weeks for her to find out. 
She went to adopt a bunny from the THS but she said the lady there must not of liked her, she even told them she had a bunny before that she had ,took to the vets ,it passed away about seven years ago. She said after her second meeting she decided it was wasting her time. They didn't want to give her the bunny she had chosen ? Anyway to make a long story short she purchased two little ones will post a picture


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Here they are the brown one Willow a girl the other Jurniper a boy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome, Mary Cardiff. Hope you join in often. You will love it here.

Sam, what is this of Harmon or Weatherly leaving NCIS. If either one of them leave it will be the death of the show IMHO. I am on Pomeroy's The Fast Metabolism Diet. I am basically eating healthy and combining certain foods and snacks on the days she specifies. Lot of food to eat in one day so you don't eat a lot at a time. Sometimes I forget it is time to eat, but just do the best I can. Slow go but have lots of support here at home. I just read an article that a doctor posted and he stated one should give up four things to lose weight...sugar, white flour, caffeine, and all sodas, including diet. I have my mug of Kuerig coffee on Sunday and have a diet Sprite at night.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tami, cute babies. I love furry, four-legged babies.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm visiting the frog pond for a short visit, I have to rip about 6 or 7 rows, forgot to only make my increases every 10 rows instead of every other, if I kept going this way, she'd be wearing her tent instead of setting it up and crawling in. :roll:


Made 2 visits to frog pond yesterday myself, 1st was a 2 color wing span, had changed colors 1 row early so back of stitiches were on wrong side, fixed that and picked up a wrap that I do not know how got in. Second visit was a sock, not happy with the way the yarn was developing on the needles I was using. Need to find the smaller circs. Am now doing a flat sock in 8ply so will see how it goes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


I am sorry for your loss. My mom passed away a couple of years ago, and I miss her all the time. I know others feel the same way, and they lost their parents many years ago. Be kind and gentle with yourself. It is a very difficult adjustment.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gwen I will keep your daughter and soninlaw in my prayers . 
Betty my son would say your climbing on furniture should be left with your childhood ( if I decided to climb on anything but a step stool or ladder) 
Ask me how I know &#128563;


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've seen Aran post on FB a good bit lately. He and the love of his life Chrissy are still doing well. Saw a few pictures he had posted and he was smiling and looked happier than I think I've ever seen him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, Thank you for the wonderful opening. I always save quite a few recipes to file. Sure appreciate the Cobb Salad Recipe. 
Thank you ladies for the summary I have come to depend upon.
Mary, I am so sorry your sister is having stomach pains. She is in my prayers, as well as you sweetie.
Cathy, glad you had a good day with Serena and your friend. Prayers going up for your friend, Bev.
Sorlenna, I absolutely love the color of your Guernsey. It is going to be gorgeous when you finish it.
Julie, I sure do admire you and your wonderful knitting. The shrug is just gorgeous.
Mel, we have gone from slippers to hats to doll clothes and you continue to amaze me with your speed and your skill. My hat's off to you darling.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen I will keep your daughter and soninlaw in my prayers . 
Betty my son would say your climbing on furniture should be left with your childhood ( if I decided to climb on anything but a step stool or ladder) 
Ask me how I know &#128563;

You are absolutely right, Jackie. It is so good to see you feeling some better and posting. Loved the pictures you posted.

Good to see Kathy (Gottastch) posting again. I sure have missed her.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kaye, not sure I mentioned it but I love, love, love your color.

Sniff, sniff, long ears are not allowed as pets in Queensland.

Gwen, as have been stated, all you can do is be there for your daughter and grandchildren and be as non judgemental as you can. Alcoholism, like drugs and gambling is an addictive habit and can be a genetic component, certainly is in my family.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I loved the pictures of your home. It is a little sad that it has been modernized so much, but I think that is how property gets sold. No one wants things the "old" way.

Gwen, prayers for your DD and SIL. It is such a horrible disease, and can only be cured if it is wanted. Your DD may be doing the right thing by leaving. It could be the needed wake-up call. I'm glad his friend was honest with him. Tough love is just that...tough.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think NCIS can survive the loss of Dinozo, but if Mark Harmon leaves, it will shut the show down. It's been on a long time, but still gets the viewers. I hope it will continue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here I am- maybe life will calm done. The house is empty, hopefully clean, carpets being done tomorrow and then photos Tuesday we think and then on the market. So matbe less time there now.
And the conference is finished so other than maybe a days work tidying up the paperwork nothing left there either.
So amybe I will now have time to relax a bit!
Tomorrow I have a dentist appoitmnet- Friday most of a tooth removed itself fromt he rest of the tooth (and not much left at all). Thought at first it was the one that had all the ork done on it last year- but now wondering if it the one next to it which the dentist said needed a crown or it would fall apart. Maybe it did so too soon. Doubt whether there is enough there now to save.
Very tired for some odd readson-can't understand why at all!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Betty , I pray you back pain will settle down there is nothing more frustrating as that constant pain ! 
I've been there to the point of being in the hospital for three months, with a parcel ruptured disk . They told me it would of been better if it had ruptured. Still have to watch myself as every now and than I do something silly to bother it and it lasts for weeks.
So please ,please take care of yourself ! Take all the help you can shopping or where ever you can get it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Pierce Brosnan still around anywhere? He was my favourite piece of 'eye-candy', my girls used really razz me about that!


Yes ma'am, and still looking good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> marking my spot. Will try to get back later. Trying to get stronger. Just drove our car the other night. First time I was able to drive in 6 months. Felt good. Catarract surgeries coming up. Wull be glad to have that over with. Tired ofdoctors and medical stuff. I have lost a total of 44 lbs since I got ill. None of my clothes fit they all fall off me. Saw Cashmeregma islosing weight also. She sounds slike she is doing a great job of it.When are you going to be traveling dear?? Thanks to Sam for all the lovely recipes and the summary ladies for all their work in keeping us all up to date.


So glad that you are feeling better, it's so nice to start getting your independence back driving. Hopefully you'll be up for a nice shopping trip soon and enjoy some new better fitting additions to your wardrobe. David tells me I need to buy myself more clothes, but I don't bother to remind him that budget is a bit of an issue and my clothes are much more expensive than his wranglers and t-shirts. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well . . . . No, not too often, Sam. You do remember that teenaged boys are mostly hollow and require frequently feedings, and a 6 yo great-grand, with a very strong opinion of herself, does need supervision frequently, right? Fortunately, she is with her dad this weekend. All of her grown-ups in this end of the county will have a breathing spell for a bit.
> 
> It's very gray and overcast this morning and rain is predicted. Snow tomorrow afternoon and a severe cold snap overnight then and on into Tuesday when the kids go back to class. I've got to get that coat repaired before then for certain.
> 
> ...


They do keep you hopping, keeps you young, hopefully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I just had to stop in and say it's snowing here in good ole Rastrick ❄❄❄❄❄⛄⛄👍👍❤❤❤


 :XD: You haven't been waiting for it have you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start, Sam, and to the Summary Gals!
> 
> I have chicken in the crockpot and I am very hungry as I have been smelling it all day...! Now I need to go fix something to go with--am thinking maybe of a baked potato and some veggies.
> 
> ...


Thats looking really good- I really like it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David had a short weekend, he has to head to Michigan tomorrow, via North Dakota, he won't be too far from Winnipeg, ON, I told him not to decide to try ice road trucking while he's up there, he doesn't have a passport yet. lol
I've gotten all his stuff ready to go, just have to fill the cooler in the morning and he's good to go, hopefully he'll have great weather. 
I had leftover bbq pulled pork that needed used, so took refrigerater rolls, rolled each one out, put shredded cheese, pulled pork and a little frozen corn on it, then closed it up to make a ball, baked them for 20 min at 350f, they were so good, will definitely do that again. 
Well back to page 13, getting caught up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the start,hope you enjoyed your outing Sam. I love the sound of the chicken noodle soups but if anyone makes the bourbon layer cake I beg for a piece, please.
> My sister has been unwell the past couple of days with severe stomach pains and is going to the hospital Tuesday and will mention it then.
> I'm recovering from my cold and received some gorgeous chocolates from Chris. I will get him to post a photo when he comes over at the weekend. All in need are in my prayers and all take care.


The stomach pains don't sound good- and not likely to be related so if they are still there she should really be seen before Tuesday if they are severe as may be some other problem. (unles she has been having strong pain relief bbut last time you said pain she wasn't having much. Or some other new medication?)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well. New KJNDLEFIREHDX arrived. Only problem it was in Chinese and not knowing Chinese I couldn't find settings etc. Four calls to Amazon, finally got it fixed. Yeah.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


Oh that is so pretty, and that is was saved from the rubbish bin is even better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did get to go to Skye, which is partly our ancestral home- it poured!!!!!!!! I spent time in Edinburgh and the East with cousin Bill, but was mostly in Glasgow with cousins Ian and Karen. (and Anna too ).


Gorgeous! The young lady in the first pic looks a bit like you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is my front window if you see the top of the candy cane light that is the walk way to our front door


That is too much snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryssa wanted to go to bed so David closed the door to her kennel and put her blanket down, Gizmo is trying to break her out. lol, he's pulling in her blanket trying to get it off so that he can find her. I'm heading to bed, really too early for me, but D is heading out pretty early so may as well see if I can get my beauty sleep, if not, I'll get back up and visit with you all a bit more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He'll adjust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :XD: 
He said "we'll see" when I read this too him. lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Sam, hope you are having a good time out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary, now I can go see what I missed.
> 
> ...


~~~I have a huge pile of filing, too. since you have experience, want to come do mine? :lol: 
LOVE the new do! Looks good! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


~~~Condolences to you on the passing of your mom. Focus on the warm memories to help you through this sad time. Consoling hugs to you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can always do it yourself gwen - just read the directions on the box and be sure and wear gloves. it's easy peasy. --- sam


~~~Are you speaking from experience, Sam?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely.
> 
> Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


~~~Loads of healing & energizing prayers for your friend Bev.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


~~~very pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's very pro independence for Scotland.....but from a distance! :lol:


Ah, gotcha!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Julie


Thanks Sonja!
I am not sure if I had posted some of them before, I tried to pick ones that the others would not have seen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looks lovely Julie and I can see what you mean about 3 dimensional - it's almost bubble-wrap-like! :lol:


That is a good simile!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, shawl is lovely as are pics.mmade me homesick for England and Wales, and I've never been!
> Maya and I had our walk. Cloudy added gloves and hat.


Thank you so much, Joy- Glad you got out for your walk!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love the pictures Julie, both of your ancestral home and of your cowl. It looks like fun to knit and is really beautiful. I may have to consider doing one, as soon as my wips are finished.


Thank you so much, Joyce. I really like the various leaf designs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking quilt bonnie - i'm sure the women's shelter will love it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really pretty, Julie


Thank you so much, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, & someone just threw it out? I'm glad it was rescued for you.


I was really pleased, there is quite a bit of a fairly nice green as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can they be litter box trained? you could name them sally and harry. they really are very cute - congrats --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - well done. --- sam


Thank you so much, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> unveiled? --- sam
> 
> or is this about the statue of the girl knitting? i'm a slow learner. --- sam


Yes it is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are two very cute bunnies. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Here they are the brown one Willow a girl the other Jurniper a boy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all over I did do it myself but i've been hesitant to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


Prayers Gwen, for the whole family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - not me - lol ------ sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Are you speaking from experience, Sam?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami & Jackie, cute bunnies.

Heather, do you have no rabbits in Queensland? Or why can't you have them as pets?

Kate, DS just sent me a message, he landed in Edmonton, he's thinking he likes your wet weather better. His car is buried under snow & it's -37C, fortunately the car started with hs booster pack as it wasn't plugged in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've really made some lovely progress on that Julie. Looking very nice.


Not sure if I am repeating myself, but thanks Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. I was planning on checking to see if the Alanon group that meets at the church near me is open and when they meet. If they aren't open there are several groups here so I know I can get to one of them and will do so this next week if at all possible. I firmly believe that my DD needs to go whether he goes for help or not. It just breaks my heart for her and for him. He is sick and she is hurting so much. It just makes me want to cry; ca't stand seeing my child and grandchildren hurting so.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I am so sorry your daughter won't attend Alanon. Alcoholism is a family disease. The whole family needs support to choose healthier options. Will she go to any counseling? It is a hard and bitter fact that family cannot help unless help is wanted. I guess keep communication open nonjudgmental with your daughter so you can help when she is ready. You might want to attend Alanon yourself to learn how they hep and enabling, if you go to meetings and people keep talking about problem without changing and group not calling them on it you have hit unhealthy meeting. Support, encouragement, understanding but not enabling or coddling are signs of healthy meeting.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all over I did do it myself but i've been hesitant to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


~~~Loads of supporting energies to you, DH, SIL, & DD...all involved. These problems touch so many....sure hope positive resolutions will come your way. Keeping all wrapped in care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bunnies!!!* How cute. Can't wait to see what you name them.



tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've seen Aran post on FB a good bit lately. He and the love of his life Chrissy are still doing well. Saw a few pictures he had posted and he was smiling and looked happier than I think I've ever seen him.


~~~That is good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely places in the pictures. I especially liked the doorway showing in the right rear of the ancestral home.


I am wondering if our old house Arrochoyle is what people have taken to be ancestral- it was my childhood home from the age of 6 months, so not quite ancestral- Skye is though- going back to one Norman MacDonald younger son of the then Lord of the Isles. His daughter was a Flora MacDonald who married an Angus Nicholson who was the schoolmaster at Edinbane on Skye- but we could not locate any burials.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


Wouldn't mind owning this myself!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the names. They really are adorable. Are they litter box trained yet? Will you take them with you when you go RVing?


Bubba Love said:


> Here they are the brown one Willow a girl the other Jurniper a boy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Sam once mentioned he used to do hair so possibly he has


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Are you speaking from experience, Sam?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not terribly sleepy but it is almost 1 a.m. so I think I'll head to bed. Thank you all for keeping the family in prayer; I a so grateful. TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very pretty stitch! Yes this one is for me- I was trying to get hold of my friend to get her measurements, because the yarn was rescued from the rubbish by her husband, and he gave it to me- Jan will give me a small amount as commission when I do make hers. It is good as a summer knit- not too big and heavy- it is already 26 *C. and only 8-30 in the morning.


It is very nice Julie and I see you are having pretty warm weather. That is high for that time of the day for you. It was 31c here today, 34c tomorrow and 37c on Tuesday!

Well I have had a bit of drama here .... cleaning the toilet yesterday and the brush end of the toilet brush came off while I had it scrubbing deep down in the bowl!! Yep. Perfect. :shock: I shoved my hand down as far as I could and sorta had hold of the thing when nope it just sucked away and gone. NOT HAPPY! Sooooo the toilet brush it seems (and its quite new) is SCREWED on to the little pole handle..... sooo I guess when I was going round and round etc it came undone! What sort of stupid idea is that anyway? And OF COURSE now the toilet is blocked and I cant use it coz it has filled up with water and was leaking water underneath. This is not a good thing. So bucket it is. :shock: :roll: I rang 3 emergency plumbing companies this morning (Sund) no answer left messages and no return calls at all (5pm now). The 4th one said he couldnt do it till 8am tomorrow as he is already working on other calls today.... told me it would have been $400 call out fee for a Sunday anyway!!! He has quoted me around $240 fixed hopefully for tomorrow. Rant over for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Unfortunately, one of several to do this as parents can be idiots and refuse to immunize babies.


The arguments against can sound very plausible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: It is so yummy, not had any in years, not since parents split and not spending every weekend at the beach for brother's nippers.


I guess from what Angela posted though, not to everyone's taste.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I live the photos of your old home and family. The new shawl is fantastic looking. 👍👍
> 
> Pearlone 44 pounds. Wow.😮
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mel! My goodness Barbie's do have long legs! Glad you have taken a break from hats!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Looking good.


Thanks, Heather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love the various photos people have posted of their rabbits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sam, Thank you for the wonderful opening. I always save quite a few recipes to file. Sure appreciate the Cobb Salad Recipe.
> Thank you ladies for the summary I have come to depend upon.
> Mary, I am so sorry your sister is having stomach pains. She is in my prayers, as well as you sweetie.
> Cathy, glad you had a good day with Serena and your friend. Prayers going up for your friend, Bev.
> ...


You are very kind, Betty, thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure Sam will be delighted for the 'feed back' Anne!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure Sam will be delighted for the 'feed back' Anne!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is used as a 'Bed and Breakfast'. A long time back the owners sold antiques and curios- not sure if it is the same family.



pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I loved the pictures of your home. It is a little sad that it has been modernized so much, but I think that is how property gets sold. No one wants things the "old" way.
> 
> Gwen, prayers for your DD and SIL. It is such a horrible disease, and can only be cured if it is wanted. Your DD may be doing the right thing by leaving. It could be the needed wake-up call. I'm glad his friend was honest with him. Tough love is just that...tough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope so, too, for Betty- I can vouch for how wearying it is when constant.



Bubba Love said:


> Betty , I pray you back pain will settle down there is nothing more frustrating as that constant pain !
> I've been there to the point of being in the hospital for three months, with a parcel ruptured disk . They told me it would of been better if it had ruptured. Still have to watch myself as every now and than I do something silly to bother it and it lasts for weeks.
> So please ,please take care of yourself ! Take all the help you can shopping or where ever you can get it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes ma'am, and still looking good.


What is he in, Kaye Jo?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is so pretty, and that is was saved from the rubbish bin is even better.


It is good, isn't it! And thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous! The young lady in the first pic looks a bit like you.


Neither is a blood relation, in fact!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> He said "we'll see" when I read this too him. lol


Give him a bit more time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~very pretty!


Thanks Carol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is very nice Julie and I see you are having pretty warm weather. That is high for that time of the day for you. It was 31c here today, 34c tomorrow and 37c on Tuesday!
> 
> Well I have had a bit of drama here .... cleaning the toilet yesterday and the brush end of the toilet brush came off while I had it scrubbing deep down in the bowl!! Yep. Perfect. :shock: I shoved my hand down as far as I could and sorta had hold of the thing when nope it just sucked away and gone. NOT HAPPY! Sooooo the toilet brush it seems (and its quite new) is SCREWED on to the little pole handle..... sooo I guess when I was going round and round etc it came undone! What sort of stupid idea is that anyway? And OF COURSE now the toilet is blocked and I cant use it coz it has filled up with water and was leaking water underneath. This is not a good thing. So bucket it is. :shock: :roll: I rang 3 emergency plumbing companies this morning (Sund) no answer left messages and no return calls at all (5pm now). The 4th one said he couldnt do it till 8am tomorrow as he is already working on other calls today.... told me it would have been $400 call out fee for a Sunday anyway!!! He has quoted me around $240 fixed hopefully for tomorrow. Rant over for now.


Thanks Cathy!
And what a nuisance and an expensive one too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well if it's due to clean living or being boring as my mother would have said I should look about 30 which I don't 😄
> His meal sounds nice yours not so much . My FIL used to love a type of blue cheese I used to just think it looked mouldy


Thats because it is- but tasty mouldy. So I like the sound of Sams


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I only drank the 'full fat' stuff, but after forcing myself to drink the Diet Coke I now find Coke far too sweet and prefer the Diet! Mind you it does have to be cold or it's yeuch! I'm embarking on day 1 of being back on the 5:2 diet so nothing but Diet Coke until tonight....wish me luck!


And I'm planning on starting tomorrow- figured that if I need much done tomorrow at the dentist I might not be eating much so a good day to start.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just don't drink too much diet coke, I've heard that the aspartame is very bad for you, if ingested in large quantities can give symptoms like MS. I know if you sprinkle it on an ant hill all the ants will die, I use it all the time.
> I don't like the aftertaste it leaves.


Yes- we've been having that discussion with Vicky. We've decided that for those not at risk of diabetes (or other health issues) they are probably better with sugar but those who are at risk of diabetes are probably better with aspartame. And the discussion was over Coke v Diet Coke. Like Kate I prefer Diet Coke tastewise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> marking my spot. Will try to get back later. Trying to get stronger. Just drove our car the other night. First time I was able to drive in 6 months. Felt good. Catarract surgeries coming up. Wull be glad to have that over with. Tired ofdoctors and medical stuff. I have lost a total of 44 lbs since I got ill. None of my clothes fit they all fall off me. Saw Cashmeregma islosing weight also. She sounds slike she is doing a great job of it.When are you going to be traveling dear?? Thanks to Sam for all the lovely recipes and the summary ladies for all their work in keeping us all up to date.


Thats a great loss if intended- or is it because you have been sick?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a shame when you lose a parent young . I was lost my dad and 44 years later I still talk to him
> TB was all but eradicated here but it's making a come back stronger than before


Maryanne was vaccinated in London but Vicky was here by then and we haven't vaccinated against TB for a long time now (not sure just when)- only those at high risk are immunised now.
Wow it is amazing how many others they do get now- I think Elizabeth got protection against a total 7 in 2 jabs plus one oral.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it kind of him- there is a dressing gown pattern in the bag, that I will be using, and some old real felt (our stuff now is a synthetic not a proper wool- and a whole heap of crochet cotton, and masses of creamy white 1 oz balls, mothproofed pure wool DK crepe. I last bought 1 oz balls back around 1971!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats sure a nice little collection for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all over I did do it myself but i've been hesitant to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


Oh no ! So sorry to hear that he has been drinking again. I really feel for her as I went through the same thing for years. I hope he chooses to get the help that he needs. :-(


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here is my front window if you see the top of the candy cane light that is the walk way to our front door


It does look nice (well to us down here who don't get snow). But it so nice ans white still.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Kaye I am loving the cut and the purple rocks👍


Sure does.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Coconut is one of the few things that I don't like. Tried some fresh coconut milk, straight off the tree, when in Trinidad several years ago. I drank it because it's one of the things you have to do while there, but I can't say I particularly liked it.


I'm not that keen on it either.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great tea party. What a selection if recipes, definitely soup weather here lately, I'll definitely be trying some of these. I've never had Cobb salad, I was surprised to see it didn't have pieces of corn cobs in it, I thought that's where the name came from.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summary, so much work you do each week.
> 
> ...


Everything Bonnievsaidvfrom me too.😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely.
> 
> Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


Absolutely, my goodness Bev is dealing with a lot.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love Blue Bloods.....could look at Tom Selleck all day! :shock: :lol:


You know when he was all the rage when he was younger I couldn't figure out why but I sure like him now.😊


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Luck!
> I need to try that diet, but so far haven't had enough gumption to try it.


It's surprisinly easy once you you psych yourself up to it. Knowing that you can eat the next day is a big help to getting through the fasting day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you have hurt your back again, hope the PT helps.
> 
> I would say losing 10 pounds in 2 weeks is pretty good.


I would say so too.... 5 pounds a week is quite a lot. Take care Betty.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> marking my spot. Will try to get back later. Trying to get stronger. Just drove our car the other night. First time I was able to drive in 6 months. Felt good. Catarract surgeries coming up. Wull be glad to have that over with. Tired ofdoctors and medical stuff. I have lost a total of 44 lbs since I got ill. None of my clothes fit they all fall off me. Saw Cashmeregma islosing weight also. She sounds slike she is doing a great job of it.When are you going to be traveling dear?? Thanks to Sam for all the lovely recipes and the summary ladies for all their work in keeping us all up to date.


Did you want to lose that much weight? Isn't it great to be able to drive again. I couldn't drive for 3 years.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


Gorgeous Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm visiting the frog pond for a short visit, I have to rip about 6 or 7 rows, forgot to only make my increases every 10 rows instead of every other, if I kept going this way, she'd be wearing her tent instead of setting it up and crawling in. :roll:


At least yourealised now and not wellin. We all seem to visit the frog pond don't we? I'm amazed at how often I need toon my current project. Its basically a rib of 6 rows with a cable inthe middle- never get the cable wrong (watch it go wrong now) but I keep forgetting to change the rib over and needing to frog it. fortuantelly it only about 40 stitches. But I would be well finished this scarf if not for the frog pond.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did get to go to Skye, which is partly our ancestral home- it poured!!!!!!!! I spent time in Edinburgh and the East with cousin Bill, but was mostly in Glasgow with cousins Ian and Karen. (and Anna too ).


Nice photos Julie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Please forgive me haven't said thank you to all for this weeks new tea party. I don't want the hard workers to go unnoticed.
> Sometimes the reminders get our brain in gear, it is work for those who get the new week started . SO THANKS AGAIN 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


I am guilty of that too and I do enjoy it, so thank you from me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I find it suits me because I only have to plan what to eat (or not to eat! :roll: ) for 2 days every week. I am too lazy and not motivated enough to watch my eating every day. Also I don't mind not eating all day then having a normal meal at night, but you don't have to do it that way, just as long as you only have 500 calories over the whole day.


Whereas I have 4 or 5 small things through the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I find it easier than having to watch what I eat for 7 days Sam - probably a form of laziness on my part! :lol:


same for me- but then I know I am lazy. I'm sure eatingnwell every day would be better for me- but if I can stick to this and lose some weight it is better than trying to eat well every day and failing and thus maintaing my weight when I am doing well.
Like my exercise could be more vigerous but I would intend to do it and not get round to it. So less vigerous and normally done is better than more vigerous and normally missed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you ladies need to watch this. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all over I did do it myself but i've been hesitant to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


My heart goes out to your DD Gwen and her family which of course includes you. It was suggested to me one time that I attend adult children of alcoholics. My Dad was an alcoholic and took his life because of it. I was 12.
I have heard that al-anon is very good.
I sure hope he gets the help he needs but he is the only one that can make the decision.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been to parts of Scotland but would like to go further north to some of the islands


Well when I get there we can go together- well we can dream can't we?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well. New KJNDLEFIREHDX arrived. Only problem it was in Chinese and not knowing Chinese I couldn't find settings etc. Four calls to Amazon, finally got it fixed. Yeah.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


Oh so sweet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all over I did do it myself but i've been hesitant to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


How sad that He is drinking again- praying that this is what he needs to force him to get help and persevere thorugh what is a very tough time indeed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweethearts,
> I am way behind. I can't seem to keep up with you guys and do the Bible study for the year.
> To say I am tired is an understatement.
> I have done all the house cleaning, including floors but my bedroom and Jim's office.
> ...


 Sorry to hear that you have hurt your back Betty . I really hope when you go to PT they can help with your back problems 
How is your leg now has the problems with blood clots been sorted out ?
10lbs is a good amount to lose , well done


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweethearts,
> I am way behind. I can't seem to keep up with you guys and do the Bible study for the year.
> To say I am tired is an understatement.
> I have done all the house cleaning, including floors but my bedroom and Jim's office.
> ...


Oh dear Betty- not good to have hurt your back again.
10 pounds in two weeks is good Betty- but even more important is that you are eating healthy foods.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is too bad - alcoholism is so devastating - i hope he can get himself together. --- sam


Hope your daughter and her husband can get the help they need and that SIL really makes the right choices from now on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


That quilt is beautiful Bonnie . I think the women's shelter will be very happy to receive them


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


Lovely quilt and I think your border looks fine. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you have hurt your back again, hope the PT helps.
> 
> I would say losing 10 pounds in 2 weeks is pretty good.


Me too, I'd be delighted if I could lose that in just 2 weeks! Hope the back feels better today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I think NCIS can survive the loss of Dinozo, but if Mark Harmon leaves, it will shut the show down. It's been on a long time, but still gets the viewers. I hope it will continue.


IT would have to come to an end as it wouldn't be a show without Gibbs 
Will be interesting to see what Micheal Waverley (?) will do next as he is still going to be with the same company


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


Aww! Those rabbits picked well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


Lovley quilts.
Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:



> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


Now those I would like to have! You might have a lot in the future if you have one of each! They are not easy to tell which you have either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Unfortunately, one of several to do this as parents can be idiots and refuse to immunize babies.


But that is not relevant here to TB. But a number of other conditions are definatelly increasing becuase of the failure of parents to immunise their children unfortunately. If it was only there own kids they put at risk it would be up to them - but it is putting many others at risk and this is where the problem arises.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here they are the brown one Willow a girl the other Jurniper a boy


Juniper looks similar to Pepper. They are gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well. New KJNDLEFIREHDX arrived. Only problem it was in Chinese and not knowing Chinese I couldn't find settings etc. Four calls to Amazon, finally got it fixed. Yeah.


 :thumbup: Good that it is finally sorted out. Enjoy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well. New KJNDLEFIREHDX arrived. Only problem it was in Chinese and not knowing Chinese I couldn't find settings etc. Four calls to Amazon, finally got it fixed. Yeah.


At least it is now working- are the settings still in Chinese or have you been able to find English?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Joyce. I really like the various leaf designs.


Don't you find that the item seems to knit quicker when you are enjoying knitting the pattern 
That came out a bit different than in my head but hopefully you understand what I mean


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Be interesting to find out. How close are you to Bridlington? There is a lovely statue there of a girl knitting a Gansey.


According to goggle maps it is 84.5 miles one way and 82.5 miles a different way. About a 2 hour drive, might have to see anout going there one day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne was vaccinated in London but Vicky was here by then and we haven't vaccinated against TB for a long time now (not sure just when)- only those at high risk are immunised now.
> Wow it is amazing how many others they do get now- I think Elizabeth got protection against a total 7 in 2 jabs plus one oral.


Remember those childhood immunizations well with our three and now the grandkids. Oral polio -- does anyone else remember getting the polio vaccine via a sugar cube in a mass immunization? I remember a tent set up near our ball field where there were several lines of nurses and doctors where we all lined up to get our sugar cubes.

Was the 3 in 1 the MMR (measles, mumps and rubella?)....Our doctor divided the normal doses into 1/3 for our kids as he believed that the doses were too strong and many times caused fevers, etc. Our kids had no reactions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can they be litter box trained? you could name them sally and harry. they really are very cute - congrats --- sam


Yes- other than enjoying eating electric cords they make great indoor pets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Remember those childhood immunizations well with our three and now the grandkids. Oral polio -- does anyone else remember getting the polio vaccine via a sugar cube in a mass immunization? I remember a tent set up near our ball field where there were several lines of nurses and doctors where we all lined up to get our sugar cubes.
> 
> Was the 3 in 1 the MMR (measles, mumps and rubella?)....Our doctor divided the normal doses into 1/3 for our kids as he believed that the doses were too strong and many times caused fevers, etc. Our kids had no reactions.


Polio is in one of the jabs again now. Long time since it came on a sugar cube- we just gave a drop on the tongue when I was giving them. Now given as a drop on the tongue is Rotavirus.
Measles/Mumps/Rubella is given at 12 months


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is very nice Julie and I see you are having pretty warm weather. That is high for that time of the day for you. It was 31c here today, 34c tomorrow and 37c on Tuesday!
> 
> Well I have had a bit of drama here .... cleaning the toilet yesterday and the brush end of the toilet brush came off while I had it scrubbing deep down in the bowl!! Yep. Perfect. :shock: I shoved my hand down as far as I could and sorta had hold of the thing when nope it just sucked away and gone. NOT HAPPY! Sooooo the toilet brush it seems (and its quite new) is SCREWED on to the little pole handle..... sooo I guess when I was going round and round etc it came undone! What sort of stupid idea is that anyway? And OF COURSE now the toilet is blocked and I cant use it coz it has filled up with water and was leaking water underneath. This is not a good thing. So bucket it is. :shock: :roll: I rang 3 emergency plumbing companies this morning (Sund) no answer left messages and no return calls at all (5pm now). The 4th one said he couldnt do it till 8am tomorrow as he is already working on other calls today.... told me it would have been $400 call out fee for a Sunday anyway!!! He has quoted me around $240 fixed hopefully for tomorrow. Rant over for now.


I hope it is 'only' the toilet and not impacting the rest of the plumbing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami & Jackie, cute bunnies.
> 
> Heather, do you have no rabbits in Queensland? Or why can't you have them as pets?
> 
> Kate, DS just sent me a message, he landed in Edmonton, he's thinking he likes your wet weather better. His car is buried under snow & it's -37C, fortunately the car started with hs booster pack as it wasn't plugged in.


Ditto about the bunnies. :thumbup:

I didnt know about the Queensland law on rabbits. Will read on and learn.

I cannot even begin to imagine digging out snow! Brrr.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. I was planning on checking to see if the Alanon group that meets at the church near me is open and when they meet. If they aren't open there are several groups here so I know I can get to one of them and will do so this next week if at all possible. I firmly believe that my DD needs to go whether he goes for help or not. It just breaks my heart for her and for him. He is sick and she is hurting so much. It just makes me want to cry; ca't stand seeing my child and grandchildren hurting so.


I hope she may change her mind and go also to Alanon. :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> But that is not relevant here to TB. But a number of other conditions are definatelly increasing becuase of the failure of parents to immunise their children unfortunately. If it was only there own kids they put at risk it would be up to them - but it is putting many others at risk and this is where the problem arises.


I agree totally Margaret . Little baby boy near me caught measles because there was an epidemic going round and he had only had the first 2 lots of injections . He was so poorly , a little bag of bones before he started getting better and he was one of the lucky one s. 
They should take parents who refuse to get their child immunised to see children and families who have been affected by these illnesses that were almost gone


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto about the bunnies. :thumbup:
> 
> I didnt know about the Queensland law on rabbits. Will read on and learn.
> 
> I cannot even begin to imagine digging out snow! Brrr.


I know nothing more than th efact that it is illegal to keep rabbits as pets there. I assume because they are such pests- cute as they are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree totally Margaret . Little baby boy near me caught measles because there was an epidemic going round and he had only had the first 2 lots of injections . He was so poorly , a little bag of bones before he started getting better and he was one of the lucky one s.
> They should take parents who refuse to get their child immunised to see children and families who have been affected by these illnesses that were almost gone


Yep-it is these kids who are tooyoung to be immumised or those who can't be for some medical reason who tend to have the wrost outcomes as well. Maybe parents have a right to put their own kids at risk but not others.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


That quilt is gorgeous! 
 
I dont think I would like that washing machine either. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I hope it is 'only' the toilet and not impacting the rest of the plumbing.


Hush! I dont want to hear that. LOL Am pretty confident it is just the toilet. I am hoping the stupid brush is within easy access for the plumber.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up s lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


Oh goodness, that would have been scary. Fingers crossed that the doctor is right about the xray.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hush! I dont want to hear that. LOL Am pretty confident it is just the toilet. I am hoping the stupid brush is within easy access for the plumber.


Oh well- less than 12 hours to go now. ANd hopefully it a quick fix. 
A number of our toilet brushes do the same- I have almost lost the heads before but never as well as you have done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


That play mat is gorgeous Margaret well done your daughter . Now I have a sewing machine I was going to try something like that . Don't think it will turn out as beautiful as your daughters . never seen beautiful fabric like that here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yep-it is these kids who are tooyoung to be immumised or those who can't be for some medical reason who tend to have the wrost outcomes as well. Maybe parents have a right to put their own kids at risk but not others.


There was a story on the news last year sometime about a child who was severely brain damaged because her parents had refused to get her immunised . I think it was measles she had caught can't be sure as I was to busy calling the parents who were perfectly healthy but crying away and wishing they had got her immunised


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh goodness, that would have been scary. Fingers crossed that the doctor is right about the xray.


Hoping so . I've been talking to him and he seems ok just tired . Him and DIL must have had quite a scare and then had a run in with a doctor who said that because of where they live that they should have gone to a different hospital not to the one that's treating him . But once they explained he seemed OK 
Hospital policies are a pain


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your family, Gwen, that he will seek help. Addictions are so hard on everyone, especially the children.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


Very prerry, Bonnie - nice fabric. How's your foot?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


They are adorable, Tami! My daughter has a house bun - so sweet! Enjoy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bubba Love said:


> Here they are the brown one Willow a girl the other Jurniper a boy


 so adorable!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes ma'am, and still looking good.


 I agree...he's a good looking man!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh well- less than 12 hours to go now. ANd hopefully it a quick fix.
> A number of our toilet brushes do the same- I have almost lost the heads before but never as well as you have done.


I have never had one that the brush can come off. Why on earth would it be designed like that.? It is surely proving a very very expensive brush. I no way would have one again. I was horrified when it happened. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hoping so . I've been talking to him and he seems ok just tired . Him and DIL must have had quite a scare and then had a run in with a doctor who said that because of where they live that they should have gone to a different hospital not to the one that's treating him . But once they explained he seemed OK
> Hospital policies are a pain


Good grief!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief!


I agree. To say the least the dr was thoughtless.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, thanks for a great opening. I made the Cheeseburger soup (Taste of Home recipe) you posted. But I replaced the Velveeta with 1/2 block of cream cheese and about 3/4c grated aged cheddar,and added in cumin and corn...just a little southwest-ish. Delicious! Thank you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

oneapril said:


> They are adorable, Tami! My daughter has a house bun - so sweet! Enjoy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I agree. To say the least the dr was thoughtless.


I think it was more than likely a young junior Dr who you see when you first arrive . Son did say everyone else was really nice , hopefully the first doctor will learn not to be so rude .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your son, Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Polio is in one of the jabs again now. Long time since it came on a sugar cube- we just gave a drop on the tongue when I was giving them. Now given as a drop on the tongue is Rotavirus.
> Measles/Mumps/Rubella is given at 12 months


Our kids got the polio drops - I'm not sure if the grandkids got it as drops or shots.

We didn't think anything of getting the polio vaccination in a sugar cube en masse, but as I think back at it now, it makes me think of the Jones massacre with the Kool Aide...and seems very creepy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


What a roller coaster, but a bad way to find out good news. I hope the doctor is right. You all need some good news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hush! I dont want to hear that. LOL Am pretty confident it is just the toilet. I am hoping the stupid brush is within easy access for the plumber.


too bad my DH isn't anywhere near you. he's become an expert at taking the toilet up off the floor to dig out hairbrushes that the girls accidentally dropped in there over the years. He's good at putting them back on the seal again too. Only once did he lean the toilet against the wall while he was fishing out the brush and the toilet fell over and breaking. He claimed he did it on purpose because he hated the pink toilet. But, it ended up being the catalyst to redoing the entire bathroom with new tiles and getting rid of the pink sink also and put in sink and toilet to match.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hoping so . I've been talking to him and he seems ok just tired . Him and DIL must have had quite a scare and then had a run in with a doctor who said that because of where they live that they should have gone to a different hospital not to the one that's treating him . But once they explained he seemed OK
> Hospital policies are a pain


And, hospital policies should never get in the way of treatment.

If the doctor felt he had to say something about it, why not wait until getting the medical history and circumstances first.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami - Love the bunnies.

Darowil/Bonnie - I love the blankets.

Swedenme - hope that what was causing the coughing up blood is on the mend and that they (and you) can spend the day resting and recuperating from the scare and ordeal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats sure a nice little collection for you.


A real wind fall!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Gorgeous Julie.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Nice photos Julie.


Glad you liked them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't you find that the item seems to knit quicker when you are enjoying knitting the pattern
> That came out a bit different than in my head but hopefully you understand what I mean


It certainly does make a difference- - it can become a chore if you are not enjoying it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> According to goggle maps it is 84.5 miles one way and 82.5 miles a different way. About a 2 hour drive, might have to see anout going there one day.


It looked like it was in a nice spot- on the water front.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another boon of being over 60 here as you no longer have to pay late fees! I think I've sponsored a few new books in my time! :roll: :lol:


 :lol: Only 10 years to go til then. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all over I did do it myself but i've been hesitant to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


I've done low lights myself, and highlights, but yes, it's not easy and it's better if you have a grand that will do it for you.  Easier to get the hard to reach and can't see at all areas too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweethearts,
> I am way behind. I can't seem to keep up with you guys and do the Bible study for the year.
> To say I am tired is an understatement.
> I have done all the house cleaning, including floors but my bedroom and Jim's office.
> ...


Oh Betty, you are hereby banned from standing on couches, chairs, or any other unstable surface, I hope you didn't damage your back too badly and just tweaked it out a bit. 
10 lbs in 2 weeks is very good weight loss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi owes more than that at the video place. lol --- sam


 :shock: LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks.....re: the hippie vibe I guess you could say I was going back to "my roots"....LOL In more ways than one too! Just a radical old broad! LOL


 I don't know radical so much, I've seen some doozies, but fun for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I need to go get Davids cooler filled so he can head out, we got a little more than a dusting of snow, but not even half an inch, thank goodness, I don't want to shovel. 
The house just became a race track, Gizmo has the rips, he's running to the kitchen, does a drifting turn then back to the living room, and repeat. lolol 
See you all in a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


Those are so pretty, looks like a lot of work though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. I have encouraged her to go to Alanon and she says when he decides to seek help then she will go. Haven't had uch luck getting her to see it would also benefit her now.


I do hope that they will both start going to meetings or seek help in one way or another, but all you can do is listen and offer advice when they are open to hearing it. HUGS for you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> According to goggle maps it is 84.5 miles one way and 82.5 miles a different way. About a 2 hour drive, might have to see anout going there one day.


It's a nice little seaside town worth a visit


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to see how we spent our day today. They are litter mates. We think we have one of each. Will double check in a couple of weeks. They are about 2 months old. No names yet.


Awe, how cute, you and DH look good too. 
If only I weren't so bloody allergic to bunnies, I'd have another one, want to see my eyes swell, my throat swell shut, and massive itching, let me get within 10 feet of a bunny.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for your son, Sonja.


Thank you . I think he was just relieved that they let him go home again , and I'm thankful it didn't happen when he was alone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a roller coaster, but a bad way to find out good news. I hope the doctor is right. You all need some good news!


I'm hoping the doctor is right to . Husband got a bit stressed out over it but I told him to just focus on the good news part


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You knowmthe moral of this story- don't scrub the toilet,
All kidding aside, sorry you've got this problem & so expensive to fix. Hope they come bright & early tomorrow.



sugarsugar said:


> Itq is very nice Julie and I see you are having pretty warm weather. That is high for that time of the day for you. It was 31c here today, 34c tomorrow and 37c on Tuesday!
> 
> Well I have had a bit of drama here .... cleaning the toilet yesterday and the brush end of the toilet brush came off while I had it scrubbing deep down in the bowl!! Yep. Perfect. :shock: I shoved my hand down as far as I could and sorta had hold of the thing when nope it just sucked away and gone. NOT HAPPY! Sooooo the toilet brush it seems (and its quite new) is SCREWED on to the little pole handle..... sooo I guess when I was going round and round etc it came undone! What sort of stupid idea is that anyway? And OF COURSE now the toilet is blocked and I cant use it coz it has filled up with water and was leaking water underneath. This is not a good thing. So bucket it is. :shock: :roll: I rang 3 emergency plumbing companies this morning (Sund) no answer left messages and no return calls at all (5pm now). The 4th one said he couldnt do it till 8am tomorrow as he is already working on other calls today.... told me it would have been $400 call out fee for a Sunday anyway!!! He has quoted me around $240 fixed hopefully for tomorrow. Rant over for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG what a freak mishap. So sorry it is going to cost so much to repir it. If we live close DH could fix it for you for free. He's not a plumber by trade f course but has installed several toilets here at the house and unclogged them for sure. Nasty business but saves $$.



sugarsugar said:


> It is very nice Julie and I see you are having pretty warm weather. That is high for that time of the day for you. It was 31c here today, 34c tomorrow and 37c on Tuesday!
> 
> Well I have had a bit of drama here .... cleaning the toilet yesterday and the brush end of the toilet brush came off while I had it scrubbing deep down in the bowl!! Yep. Perfect. :shock: I shoved my hand down as far as I could and sorta had hold of the thing when nope it just sucked away and gone. NOT HAPPY! Sooooo the toilet brush it seems (and its quite new) is SCREWED on to the little pole handle..... sooo I guess when I was going round and round etc it came undone! What sort of stupid idea is that anyway? And OF COURSE now the toilet is blocked and I cant use it coz it has filled up with water and was leaking water underneath. This is not a good thing. So bucket it is. :shock: :roll: I rang 3 emergency plumbing companies this morning (Sund) no answer left messages and no return calls at all (5pm now). The 4th one said he couldnt do it till 8am tomorrow as he is already working on other calls today.... told me it would have been $400 call out fee for a Sunday anyway!!! He has quoted me around $240 fixed hopefully for tomorrow. Rant over for now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne was vaccinated in London but Vicky was here by then and we haven't vaccinated against TB for a long time now (not sure just when)- only those at high risk are immunised now.
> Wow it is amazing how many others they do get now- I think Elizabeth got protection against a total 7 in 2 jabs plus one oral.


Here only high risk jobs get TB immunization. I had it before I went to Tech school but there was a bad batch of vaccine that year & it didn't " take" .1/2 my class had the same problem. I have several scars across my back & chest as everywhere I had a pimple when it was weeping became another site. I was very disgusted that it didn't work after that. My mantoux test became positive shortly after I started working so I obviously had contact with TB- back then it was pretty common among the Indians- so had to have chest Xrays every few years as a precaution.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here they are the brown one Willow a girl the other Jurniper a boy


Oh what cuties!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here I am- maybe life will calm done. The house is empty, hopefully clean, carpets being done tomorrow and then photos Tuesday we think and then on the market. So matbe less time there now.
> And the conference is finished so other than maybe a days work tidying up the paperwork nothing left there either.
> So amybe I will now have time to relax a bit!
> Tomorrow I have a dentist appoitmnet- Friday most of a tooth removed itself fromt he rest of the tooth (and not much left at all). Thought at first it was the one that had all the ork done on it last year- but now wondering if it the one next to it which the dentist said needed a crown or it would fall apart. Maybe it did so too soon. Doubt whether there is enough there now to save.
> Very tired for some odd readson-can't understand why at all!


Welcome back, hopefully the house will sell quickly also and then that will be that. 
Yuck on the tooth, hope that it can be salvaged somehow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well. New KJNDLEFIREHDX arrived. Only problem it was in Chinese and not knowing Chinese I couldn't find settings etc. Four calls to Amazon, finally got it fixed. Yeah.


If I remember correctly, someone else had that problem last year or so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have a huge pile of filing, too. since you have experience, want to come do mine? :lol:
> LOVE the new do! Looks good! :thumbup: :thumbup:


NO! LOL! No, I do Marla's filing also, it's not high on my like to do list, hence my only doing it every year or so. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Betty* I am so sorry not to have commented sooner about your fall and your back. Do not be climbing on the sofa, bed, etc. including ladders! The last thing you need to do is re-injure yourself. (Pot calling the kettle black, right?) Seriously dear Betty I hope you aren't in much if any pain. Love you dearly and hate that you have hurt yourself. Praying for quick healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the mat tht Vicki made. She has her mother's talent for sure. Don't think I'd like that washing machine either...what a mess it made[

.quote=darowil]Lovley quilts.
Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.[/quote]

.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frightening that must have been. Praying that the doctor is correct and that things are better. Pray for him daily.



Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was an infant I had such a severe reaction to the immunizations that they attempted to give me I wasn't given any immunizations until I was 6 and 3/4 years old and about to start school. I spent the sumer going to the doctor every few weeks getting small doses at a time until I had had all necessary immunizations. The doctors and nurses were so nice I remember and would reward me with ice cream after every rouid of shots. Because of that I've never had any fear of getting shots.



Swedenme said:


> There was a story on the news last year sometime about a child who was severely brain damaged because her parents had refused to get her immunised . I think it was measles she had caught can't be sure as I was to busy calling the parents who were perfectly healthy but crying away and wishing they had got her immunised


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> Joanne


Hugs to you and my deepest condolences, Joanne.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute! At first didn't notice the cat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


What a cute baby quilt. Where did she find time in her busy schedule?

Does Maryann have a spin washer?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


Oh Gwen, I'm sorry to hear this. So sorry for your DD and SIL and all the family. Alcoholism is so difficult to deal with and affects all the family. I do hope your SIL can be persuaded to seek help. Sending healing thoughts and big hugs to all, especially you, it's so hard to sit back and watch your DD hurting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, radical now days probably wasn't/isn't a term I should use. Definittely not radical as the term is used now days! Better term....free-spirited old broad! LOL



Poledra65 said:


> I don't know radical so much, I've seen some doozies, but fun for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny....you should video it.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I need to go get Davids cooler filled so he can head out, we got a little more than a dusting of snow, but not even half an inch, thank goodness, I don't want to shovel.
> The house just became a race track, Gizmo has the rips, he's running to the kitchen, does a drifting turn then back to the living room, and repeat. lolol
> See you all in a bit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Polio is in one of the jabs again now. Long time since it came on a sugar cube- we just gave a drop on the tongue when I was giving them. Now given as a drop on the tongue is Rotavirus.
> Measles/Mumps/Rubella is given at 12 months


I didn't know there was a vaccine for rotavirus. I've seen children at deaths door with it, nasty disease. I don't know if they give that here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweethearts,
> I am way behind. I can't seem to keep up with you guys and do the Bible study for the year.
> To say I am tired is an understatement.
> I have done all the house cleaning, including floors but my bedroom and Jim's office.
> ...


Betty, when will you sit back and take it easy?? I hope your back is not too painful and heals quickly. Congratulations on your weight loss. I think 10lbs in two weeks is amazing. They usually say a steady 2lbs a week is good so I don't think you need worry, though I know you would like to lose all excess weight NOW. If you lose too much too quickly you can become very tired so take it slowly, slowly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


Beautiful quilt Bonnie. I'm sure the shelter will appreciate it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree totally Margaret . Little baby boy near me caught measles because there was an epidemic going round and he had only had the first 2 lots of injections . He was so poorly , a little bag of bones before he started getting better and he was one of the lucky one s.
> They should take parents who refuse to get their child immunised to see children and families who have been affected by these illnesses that were almost gone


 :thumbup: I think people who won't immunize should have to keep their kids out of public places- pools, arenas, libraries, etc & have to home school them so they don't put others at risk. If they had the work of home schooling they would change their tune.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yep-it is these kids who are tooyoung to be immumised or those who can't be for some medical reason who tend to have the wrost outcomes as well. Maybe parents have a right to put their own kids at risk but not others.


I almost lost my youngest son to whooping cough because he was too young to be immunized so this is an issue that makes me crazyl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


Sorry he had to be rushed to Hospital but hopefully that xray is good news that will be supported by the next scan. Fingers crossed for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was a story on the news last year sometime about a child who was severely brain damaged because her parents had refused to get her immunised . I think it was measles she had caught can't be sure as I was to busy calling the parents who were perfectly healthy but crying away and wishing they had got her immunised


Maybe when something like that happens the parents should be charged with negligence. I'm waiting for polio to rear it's ugly head again because people think it's not necessary to immunize for it because it's a disease that's gone & we know how devastating that can be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is very nice Julie and I see you are having pretty warm weather. That is high for that time of the day for you. It was 31c here today, 34c tomorrow and 37c on Tuesday!
> 
> Well I have had a bit of drama here .... cleaning the toilet yesterday and the brush end of the toilet brush came off while I had it scrubbing deep down in the bowl!! Yep. Perfect. :shock: I shoved my hand down as far as I could and sorta had hold of the thing when nope it just sucked away and gone. NOT HAPPY! Sooooo the toilet brush it seems (and its quite new) is SCREWED on to the little pole handle..... sooo I guess when I was going round and round etc it came undone! What sort of stupid idea is that anyway? And OF COURSE now the toilet is blocked and I cant use it coz it has filled up with water and was leaking water underneath. This is not a good thing. So bucket it is. :shock: :roll: I rang 3 emergency plumbing companies this morning (Sund) no answer left messages and no return calls at all (5pm now). The 4th one said he couldnt do it till 8am tomorrow as he is already working on other calls today.... told me it would have been $400 call out fee for a Sunday anyway!!! He has quoted me around $240 fixed hopefully for tomorrow. Rant over for now.


Oh no! Well I guess we all know now to look for toilet brushes with fixed srubby heads on them and no screw on ones. Hopefully it will be an easier fix than expected and cost a little less, at the very least, no more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Very prerry, Bonnie - nice fabric. How's your foot?


My foots doing better now with the splint on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is he in, Kaye Jo?


Since his stunt as James Bond, just a movie here or there and a few commercials.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Neither is a blood relation, in fact!


Wow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mags, thank you. Glad you can drive again. Healing energy for cataract surgery.
Gwen, if daughter goes to therapy, therapist might set up confront for husband. What happens is room in therapy center set up before confront. Family is coached by therapist on handling confront. During confront drinker is told by each person how their drinking affects them. It is a real reality check for drinker and can lead to agreement for treatment.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


Like you say Sonja, bad news, good news. Glad the Xray showed some improvement, that sounds very hopeful indeed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Caught up at last. Woke up to a dusting of snow this morning. Didn't much fancy going out for my Sunday walk but I did and of course once I was out it was fine, not too cold at all. We had a lovely walk and finished up at the local golf club for our annual New Year Lunch, about 50 of us. So now I'm home feeling very full and very thankful that I don't need to do any cooking today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was an infant I had such a severe reaction to the immunizations that they attempted to give me I wasn't given any immunizations until I was 6 and 3/4 years old and about to start school. I spent the sumer going to the doctor every few weeks getting small doses at a time until I had had all necessary immunizations. The doctors and nurses were so nice I remember and would reward me with ice cream after every rouid of shots. Because of that I've never had any fear of getting shots.


There is quite a difference between those who can't immunize their kids & those who wont. The ones Who can't be immunized need to be protected. It's good that you were able to get them when you were older.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least yourealised now and not wellin. We all seem to visit the frog pond don't we? I'm amazed at how often I need toon my current project. Its basically a rib of 6 rows with a cable inthe middle- never get the cable wrong (watch it go wrong now) but I keep forgetting to change the rib over and needing to frog it. fortuantelly it only about 40 stitches. But I would be well finished this scarf if not for the frog pond.


So true. It seems it's always the easier things like rib or garter than cause problems the most.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


That is so cute, she did a great job. That is an interesting thing for a washer to do, have seen that before. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


So glad that the blood was not anything to worry too much about, or at least hoping that the doc is right on that, wonderful that the x-ray looks better, hoping that it continues to improve.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, radical now days probably wasn't/isn't a term I should use. Definittely not radical as the term is used now days! Better term....free-spirited old broad! LOL


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny....you should video it.


Every time I try, he decides to lay down and look at me. lol The little booger. It's fun to watch his personality develop.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT would have to come to an end as it wouldn't be a show without Gibbs
> Will be interesting to see what Micheal Waverley (?) will do next as he is still going to be with the same company


I haven't heard Michael Waveley's goals, but I do know many characters that leave top shows end up doing nothing. Those that left MASH never made a come back. I hope Mark Harmon sticks it out a few more years!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up so I guess it's time to get moving around and get stuff done, I'll see you all later. Have a great day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely quilts by Vicki and Bonnie. Sewing is not my thing but I do appreciate the beauty that others create.

Betty,
Please be careful. No standing on anything! Ever! BTW- I,too, am reading the Bible chronologically.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How frightening that must have been. Praying that the doctor is correct and that things are better. Pray for him daily.


He's due to get a scan , just waiting for a date as they are a bit behind with the schedule due to Christmas , hopefully the doctor is right and that shows up a good result


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe when something like that happens the parents should be charged with negligence. I'm waiting for polio to rear it's ugly head again because people think it's not necessary to immunize for it because it's a disease that's gone & we know how devastating that can be.


I remember when I was about 8 a girl in my class at school complaining of pains in her little fingers for weeks next thing she just disappeared and we were all checked out at the hospital turns out she had polio , then the following year she comes back to school with calipers on her legs but I don't think she was there that long and that was the last we saw of her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I almost lost my youngest son to whooping cough because he was too young to be immunized so this is an issue that makes me crazyl


That's the danger that the parents are not considering , how it can be very dangerous to other children .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summery
> Don't think I will be trying your Guinness stew recipe as I tried a pint of Guinness once for a dare disgusting stuff . Pomegranate cup cakes sound more interesting might try them well that was an interesting thought all this cooking business must be catching 😄
> Hope you have a nice time out with your friend Sam and I'll cross my fingers that he chooses Mexican


Thank you Sam and ladies! I think since reading the summary, that I will have to go back and re-read last week.

Sonja, you might think differently after tasting the Guinness stew! DD makes her stew with Guinness. Oh So Good! And I don't like beer of any kind.

Sam, that bourbon cake sounds like it will be a hit around here. I may have to try talking DS into making it. And the dark chocolate one posted right after it.

I am very tired today for some reason. Groggy tired, not an exhausted tired. We are almost out of eggs, and for some silly reason I want to bake. Where the energy is going to come from I do not know! So I may be going out into the snow to get eggs. The new bunnies remain nameless, but we think we may have a boy and a girl. DH has been on the computer trying to figure out what breed or combination of breeds, and about how big they will be. Oh Oh. We might have bigger grown bunnies than we wanted! He has just gone and gotten my kitchen scale out to weigh them! Well, He weighs 2# 10 ounces, and she weighs 2# 12 ounces. We think they are about 2-3 months old. I will have to call some vets to find out the least expensive to take them and have them spade. I will post more photos later from my phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start, Sam, and to the Summary Gals!
> 
> I have chicken in the crockpot and I am very hungry as I have been smelling it all day...! Now I need to go fix something to go with--am thinking maybe of a baked potato and some veggies.
> 
> ...


That will be very pretty. Too bad about your sewing machine. Enjoy your chicken.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the start,hope you enjoyed your outing Sam. I love the sound of the chicken noodle soups but if anyone makes the bourbon layer cake I beg for a piece, please.
> My sister has been unwell the past couple of days with severe stomach pains and is going to the hospital Tuesday and will mention it then.
> I'm recovering from my cold and received some gorgeous chocolates from Chris. I will get him to post a photo when he comes over at the weekend. All in need are in my prayers and all take care.


Hmm, I wonder how a piece of that bourbon cake will ship across the pond? I am hoping I can talk DS into making it for me. And if he does, it will be a piece of art! His cake decorating skills have improved by leaps and bounds in the year plus that he has been working at the bakery. Speaking of which, he has also been working part time at a senior living complex in grounds keeping. They just hired him full time in maintenance on 2nd shift! He will still work Sundays at the bakery for another month. He has been working hard, and we have all been saying lots of prayers, to get full time work there. He loves working there. They are treated very well as employees. If a resident wants to stop and talk to them, they are to stop and talk to the resident, no matter how long it takes, then go about their job. And most of the residents are very nice. I don't think he has said anything negative about any of them. Or about his fellow employees. They are training him for this, as he doesn't know anything about plumbing or electrical, ect. This will be very good for him and his family.

Oops, I got side tracked! I am sorry to hear that your sister has not been feeling well, Martina. I continue to keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for getting us started on the new TP. I haven't been feeling all that great this week and now I know why. My doctor's office called today and said that my hemoglobin was low. Have to see him next week. I seem to be sleepy all the time. I guess that's the reason. Hopefully he will get me back to normal.


Hope they get you back to feeling good quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Sam, hope you are having a good time out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary, now I can go see what I missed.
> 
> ...


Love the cut and color! Now that you have your sorting and filing finished, want to come do mine? Please? I've tons of it to do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> It's so good to see Kathy back at the table and Gwen in LA joining us. Brighteyes, it seems like a very long time since you've dropped in this winter. Hope everything is going well for you; are you working on any interesting projects these days?
> 
> ...


Hard to believe that Tim is 17 1/2 already! Hope he enjoyed his pizza with his mom. That was a lot of socks to disappear!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


Joanne, I am so sorry to hear of your mother's passing. You have my sympathy and are in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Sam, hope you are having a good time out.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary, now I can go see what I missed.
> 
> ...


Very nice cut and colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst finished watching the new Hawaii 5-0 and loved it. Glad you had mentioned it last week Sam. Now checking out Blue Bloods,. Figured the start of a new season was the best time to do so.


I've been watching The News Room with Jeff Daniels. The entire series so far is On Demand from HBO. I didn't watch it before but now I'm hooked. I'm almost finished series 2.

I am way behind here. I see that there are 35 pages to go but I have to practice on my iPad. Bye for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I so agree! All of my children received their immuizations and fortuante didn't have any difficulty with then.


Bonnie7591 said:


> There is quite a difference between those who can't immunize their kids & those who wont. The ones Who can't be immunized need to be protected. It's good that you were able to get them when you were older.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Have caught up on last weeks TP. I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon. We had fun.  A friend of mine popped in and we decided to take Serena to my friends daughter's place to play with her little girl... age 4. Aaaww she was so cute with Serena being a little mother hen. Had a great time. It was about 25c today just lovely.
> 
> Can I ask for prayers please for another friend of ours (very close to the friend who visited today) .... she has cancer and a bad heart and has been in the process of nearly starting chemo medication but is in hospital with pneumonia and collapsed lung... its not looking good. She is 69. Her name is Bev.


I'm glad that you had a nice day with Serena, and she got to have a play date! Prayers for Bev.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Thank goodness its almost dinner time,Feel really hungry reading all your great recipes.


Welcome Mary. I don't believe I have seen you here before. I hope you will be here often!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami I'm confused....did you name the rabbits Willow and Juniper or were those different rabbits?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to make an appointment for the doctors this week I've had enough of my allergies they are just getting worse . It seems I'm permanently itching my eyes , ears nose and throat even my face feels itchy constantly now . But I'm making my eyes so sore because I'm either trying not to itch / rub them or dabbing at them because they are watering
> It seems like an awful lot of food items set my allergies of lately , going to ask if I can actually be allergy tested see what they say
> 
> On a good note I visited my local library and got to lovely books full of patterns and graphs so no knitting for me to busy looking at what I intend to make 😄


Hope you can find out what is causing you so much itching, and get it under control.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami & Jackie, cute bunnies.
> 
> Heather, do you have no rabbits in Queensland? Or why can't you have them as pets?
> 
> Kate, DS just sent me a message, he landed in Edmonton, he's thinking he likes your wet weather better. His car is buried under snow & it's -37C, fortunately the car started with hs booster pack as it wasn't plugged in.


Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. I was planning on checking to see if the Alanon group that meets at the church near me is open and when they meet. If they aren't open there are several groups here so I know I can get to one of them and will do so this next week if at all possible. I firmly believe that my DD needs to go whether he goes for help or not. It just breaks my heart for her and for him. He is sick and she is hurting so much. It just makes me want to cry; ca't stand seeing my child and grandchildren hurting so.


So difficult when there is little you can do and you just want to fix it for them.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tami, glad to hear that your son has a new job he is enjoying. If he makes the cake you must post a picture, please. Thanks for your concern for my sister.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> You know when he was all the rage when he was younger I couldn't figure out why but I sure like him now.😊


Me too - I think he has grown into his looks!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's surprisinly easy once you you psych yourself up to it. Knowing that you can eat the next day is a big help to getting through the fasting day.


You are so right! Some people advocate doing 2 fasting days one after the other, but that's not for me, I need to know I can eat again in the morning! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well when I get there we can go together- well we can dream can't we?


And you can start off here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


Lovely playmat.....not so lovely washing! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


Very pretty


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


Everything crossed here!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Tami
It is great that your son will have a full time job and that he is being trained. I worked at an assisted living facility and the maintenance man was one of the most popular employees. He was a great guy and very good at his job but he was also one of the few men on staff and both the ladies and the men enjoyed having him around.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I dyed my hair all over I did do it myself but i've been hesitant to do the purple highlights myself. My oldest DD lets her 15 year old do her (DD's) hair so maybe I'll see if she (the GD) would like to give it a go on my hair. I'll check in with her next week.
> 
> Just talked with oldest DD and need to ask for prayer. SIL has be drinking heavily again She told him she is done with it. Said she has been looking for a place to move with the kids. Breaks my heart for her but can certainly understand. She's realized he can't do this himself and needs to seek help and it can't be from her (though she would be supportive of him if he did get professional help. Said she isn't moving yet but getting everything in place and just ready. Pray he will wake up and realize he *must* get help . She said that he talked to a mutual friend of their's and the friend asked told him he needed to decide what he could do without. SIL responded he couldn't live without her so *maybe* this will shake him up enough to seek help. Just feel sad for DD cause she does love him and he is a good guy; just an alcoholic.


Will keep them in prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweethearts,
> I am way behind. I can't seem to keep up with you guys and do the Bible study for the year.
> To say I am tired is an understatement.
> I have done all the house cleaning, including floors but my bedroom and Jim's office.
> ...


Healing prayers going your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite a chatty bunch this week already.
> I was sewing this morning, then my friend & her DH came over, she wanted me to help her get started making a hat, she's never knit in the round before. She was doing quite well.
> 
> I had promised to put the borders on a quilt another lady & myself made last weekend. I did that this morning, now it just needs to be quilted. I like it except for the outside border, it seems too busy to go with the rest. Someone gave the quilt club the fabric in the large squares & the outer border & we purchased the rest with club funds. This is the 2nd quilt almost the same,& the 3rd one is a rag quilt. I think the women's shelter will be glad to get them.


Beautiful!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami I'm confused....did you name the rabbits Willow and Juniper or were those different rabbits?


They are my DD#2'S Gwen dwarf bunnies she got this fall


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, it seems that I am caught up for a change! For how long I dont know. LOL!
Got up and went to SS and left after. My neck and back are hurting today. Thought I would get on some heat and whip out the Aleve today. I dont take it often because of my blood thinner. Only when I really need something. The lower back is what hurts so badly.
I got all the housework done except for dusting our bedroom and Jims office and that can wait until one day next week.
Thank you, Kate. Would you believe after I posted, I found the pattern. Isnt that always the way? While I have been unable to attend my knitting group, they have made over thirty of these little dolls and teddy bears for charity. They are so cute. I hate I was absent then. I am going to make a doll and a teddy bear. I took pics of them on my cell phone to import here and send to Sis. Sister cant get pics because Sprint is her service, so I am going to make the two to send to her for her sewing group to see. Such a good and fun projects for so many charities for children. I want to make mine on a little circular. I dont have the size 8 in 9 and no funds to get it now so will use the magic loop method to do it. Got my needles screwed onto a long cable last night. Now I have to get in my sewing room and drag out all those buckets of yarn to get the colors I need. We are also making hats for the nursing home. Went on red heart site and got a basic beanie pattern for that, so need to get my hat started. I have four already made that I will contribute plus the purple one I will make. I want to download the pictures I took of them and post for you all but havent figured out how to do it on Windows 10 (so much I have to learn again) Thanks to Joyce for her advice on enlarging the print.
I want to make my granddaughter a cowl for Christmas but am in a quandary as to what thread or pattern I will use. I have a couple of skeins of Redheart with sequins in the thread and a cashmere color coming. I hate to go to a lot of work and have it pill. I am sure I could find a nicer yarn in my LYS stash but I dont know how it will be taken care of when laundered.
I have to finish the sweater I started as the lady who has been following my progress wants to see it finished.
Then the thread I ordered to make a variegated granny rectanglular throw to cover Jims recliner is on its way.
I have a pair of socks to finish and the never ending strips for the kingsized throw for our bed (Jims request)
Too many UFOs and Want to Dos and so little time.
KayeJo, Meant to comment on your new do. It looks great on you. You go girl.
Cathy, What a horrible thing to happen. I will remember this everytime I scrub the throne now. HA! HA! I pray this wont be a very expensive repair for you.
Margaret, The blanket Vicky made is adorable. Looks like she has been sewing for ages. She did a wonderful job on it. Im sure she has a lot of her Moms talent, just limited on her time to do these sort of projects. What a mess you had of the wash. Sometimes these new washers tend to twist things. Thats what I dont like about mine. Sometime when I open it (it is the large tube, top loader) it looks like I have a big round puff and everything is twisted and I stand there untwisting everything to go into the dryer. Grrr! I will say, I have never had a mess like you had in the pic.
Sonja, What a scary thing for your son and DIL to have to endure. Good news on the Xray report and praying he has an even better report the next time he has his regular follow up visit. Yall sure need some good news and a break for once! 
There is a lady in my SS class (and a fellow retired nursebrilliant nurse I may add). She had an intestinal bypass to lose weight and has been through numerous near death experiences. Recently we got word through hospice nurses (two are in my class and good friends) that Linda had developed a small obstruction and had decided no more doctors, no more surgery, no more hospitals and had decided to just stop eating and end her life with the help of hospice. I heard today that she has now decided to let them give her TPN so am praying that she has realized God has spared her life for a purpose and will fight to live. Please keep her in your prayers. I am going to go out there tomorrow with food for her husband and her sister.
Off to knit and play in my sewing room a while. Want to stay on heat as much as possible today.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Awe they are so cute! My DD#2 has just got two little ones . They are a dwarf type so won't get to big. Hers were brother and sister took a few weeks for her to find out.
> She went to adopt a bunny from the THS but she said the lady there must not of liked her, she even told them she had a bunny before that she had ,took to the vets ,it passed away about seven years ago. She said after her second meeting she decided it was wasting her time. They didn't want to give her the bunny she had chosen ? Anyway to make a long story short she purchased two little ones will post a picture


We have always had dwarf but I am not sure these will be that small. I wonder if the lady had someone else she wanted the bunny to go to. That is too bad, as word will spread as to how that shelter handles things. It will be the animals that will suffer. I look forward to seeing the photo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Here they are the brown one Willow a girl the other Jurniper a boy


So cute! We still can't decide on names


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Kaye, not sure I mentioned it but I love, love, love your color.
> 
> Sniff, sniff, long ears are not allowed as pets in Queensland.
> 
> Gwen, as have been stated, all you can do is be there for your daughter and grandchildren and be as non judgemental as you can. Alcoholism, like drugs and gambling is an addictive habit and can be a genetic component, certainly is in my family.


As you can't have long ears for pets in Queensland, I will try to remember to post photos perodically.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> can they be litter box trained? you could name them sally and harry. they really are very cute - congrats --- sam


Bunnies litter train very easily! And these are doing great. DH is cleaning their house now, and they are having fun exploring the kitchen, just tried to come in the living room. We are considering Hoover and Dyson. Bunnies like to "vacuum" up anything they find on the floor! If you ever get bunnies, please do not use clay cat litter. They eat it. Even if it is just by cleaning them selves. It is really bad for them. We liked the stuff made out of corn cobs for the last bunnies we had. DD is using newspaper pellets for litter now. We were sent home with half a box of shredded paper, and clay cat litter. I don't think they have bunnies very often, by the sounds of things. Of course, not all bunnies are litter trained,and just go in the bedding that is put in the cage. We prefer no bedding. We have a piece of carpet in the bottom of the small/medium sized dog kennel that we use for their house. If they don't chew it, it will be good to keep them warmer, as my kitchen is never very warm in the winter. They won't usually go where they like to lay/sit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami & Jackie, cute bunnies.
> 
> Heather, do you have no rabbits in Queensland? Or why can't you have them as pets?
> 
> Kate, DS just sent me a message, he landed in Edmonton, he's thinking he likes your wet weather better. His car is buried under snow & it's -37C, fortunately the car started with hs booster pack as it wasn't plugged in.


Thank you. Glad your DS made it almost home, and his car started for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Bunnies!!!* How cute. Can't wait to see what you name them.


Still trying to figure that out! They just haven't told us what names they want. Leaning toward Hoover and Dyson.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is very nice Julie and I see you are having pretty warm weather. That is high for that time of the day for you. It was 31c here today, 34c tomorrow and 37c on Tuesday!
> 
> Well I have had a bit of drama here .... cleaning the toilet yesterday and the brush end of the toilet brush came off while I had it scrubbing deep down in the bowl!! Yep. Perfect. :shock: I shoved my hand down as far as I could and sorta had hold of the thing when nope it just sucked away and gone. NOT HAPPY! Sooooo the toilet brush it seems (and its quite new) is SCREWED on to the little pole handle..... sooo I guess when I was going round and round etc it came undone! What sort of stupid idea is that anyway? And OF COURSE now the toilet is blocked and I cant use it coz it has filled up with water and was leaking water underneath. This is not a good thing. So bucket it is. :shock: :roll: I rang 3 emergency plumbing companies this morning (Sund) no answer left messages and no return calls at all (5pm now). The 4th one said he couldnt do it till 8am tomorrow as he is already working on other calls today.... told me it would have been $400 call out fee for a Sunday anyway!!! He has quoted me around $240 fixed hopefully for tomorrow. Rant over for now.


I hope by now you have it fixed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the various photos people have posted of their rabbits.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- we've been having that discussion with Vicky. We've decided that for those not at risk of diabetes (or other health issues) they are probably better with sugar but those who are at risk of diabetes are probably better with aspartame. And the discussion was over Coke v Diet Coke. Like Kate I prefer Diet Coke tastewise.


Even for those with diabetes, it would be better to ration the sugar in regular Coke, than continually drink diet Coke with the aspertame. And then you have those like my aunt, DD and me, who have adverse reactions from it. My aunt went to ER thinking she was having a heart attack. DD gets heart palpitations, and I get a very weird sort of wired feeling. And it leaves a nasty metallic taste for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not that keen on it either.


I don't like either the smell or taste of coconut.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did and i have. but eventually it got to be too much and so i quit. i think about it every so often but then you have to keep it up and that is just too much trouble. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I think Sam once mentioned he used to do hair so possibly he has


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Aww! Those rabbits picked well!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


Vicky made a beautiful play mat! And I can see why you don't like Maryanne's washing machine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now those I would like to have! You might have a lot in the future if you have one of each! They are not easy to tell which you have either.


No, we will be taking them in to the Vet to have that taken care of! No extra bunnies will be made. The only way we can tell which is which is to look at the front of their faces.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


Caitlin is getting so big already, so cute. I'm glad you didn't get enough snow to cause a problem


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- other than enjoying eating electric cords they make great indoor pets.


And chewing woodwork!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


Prayers continue!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> They are adorable, Tami! My daughter has a house bun - so sweet! Enjoy!


Photos? These two make numbers 4 & 5 for us now. Our DD has had rabbits for the last 20 years, except for the 6 months between her last and her current one. She is now on number 8 I think. Most were/are rescues.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have never had one that the brush can come off. Why on earth would it be designed like that.? It is surely proving a very very expensive brush. I no way would have one again. I was horrified when it happened. :shock:


Perhaps write the company that made it, and send a copy of the bill? Not that I would expect that they would pay it, but to at least make a point, letting them know what a bad design it is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cute Oneapril. DD also has cats.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Photos? These two make numbers 4 & 5 for us now. Our DD has had rabbits for the last 20 years, except for the 6 months between her last and her current one. She is now on number 8 I think. Most were/are rescues.


Hi, Tami, see p 30 of this tea party for a photo. Love the Hoover and Dyson names!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, how cute, you and DH look good too.
> If only I weren't so bloody allergic to bunnies, I'd have another one, want to see my eyes swell, my throat swell shut, and massive itching, let me get within 10 feet of a bunny.


Thank you. And no, you don't need that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami I'm confused....did you name the rabbits Willow and Juniper or were those different rabbits?


Different rabbits. Those are Bubba Love's grand rabbits!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


So cute and happy! Cute sweater too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Tami, glad to hear that your son has a new job he is enjoying. If he makes the cake you must post a picture, please. Thanks for your concern for my sister.


Thank you, and I will. You are both always in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Tami
> It is great that your son will have a full time job and that he is being trained. I worked at an assisted living facility and the maintenance man was one of the most popular employees. He was a great guy and very good at his job but he was also one of the few men on staff and both the ladies and the men enjoyed having him around.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mags - last week you mentioned a "little house". are you planning on building one. i really like the idea. i think if i ever built one (which is way doubtful) i would build it over a basement so i would have room for all my yarn. --- sam



mags7 said:


> You know when he was all the rage when he was younger I couldn't figure out why but I sure like him now.😊


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Tami, see p 30 of this tea party for a photo. Love the Hoover and Dyson names!


Saw it thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no judgement margaret - i dring pepsi or coke - diet - i just thought the video was funny. --- sam



darowil said:


> I always find it funny telling us bad Coke is for us becuase it so acidic it does this. Its going into a little bag full of Hydrochloric Acid so is Coke really going to worry the stomach?
> I'm saying that it is fine to drink Coke just that this particular claim always seems stupid if know only a small of human anatomy.
> I am sitting here with a glass of Pepsi Max at hand! But I don't drink a lot so that is one thing I don't need to worry about with my diet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caitlin is so darn cute and the sweater is beautiful.


KateB said:


> Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we were talking about my mr slim the other day - if you look at the bottom picture the unit on the wall - upper right - that is what the inside part looks like.

that is quite a twisted mess margaret - what happened? --- sam



darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got three shots for polio immunization. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Remember those childhood immunizations well with our three and now the grandkids. Oral polio -- does anyone else remember getting the polio vaccine via a sugar cube in a mass immunization? I remember a tent set up near our ball field where there were several lines of nurses and doctors where we all lined up to get our sugar cubes.
> 
> Was the 3 in 1 the MMR (measles, mumps and rubella?)....Our doctor divided the normal doses into 1/3 for our kids as he believed that the doses were too strong and many times caused fevers, etc. Our kids had no reactions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are rabbits indigenous to australia? --- sam



darowil said:


> I know nothing more than th efact that it is illegal to keep rabbits as pets there. I assume because they are such pests- cute as they are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news - healing energy continues to wrap his up in warm healing energy to get him totally back in the pink. hope he doesn't have another coughing spell like this one again. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I've had some bad news and hopefully good news . Oldest son got rushed into hospital in the middle of the night . He was coughing up a lot of blood . But they have checked him over and allowed him to go home. Apparently coughing up blood is to be expected . The good news part is that they did an X Ray while he was there and the doctor who was treating him said that he was no specialist but to him this one looked a lot better than the one that was took in November . So fingers crossed he's right
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you enjoyed it oneapril - i like your additions - i bet it did taste a little southwestern. i sometimes put corn in my chili. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, thanks for a great opening. I made the Cheeseburger soup (Taste of Home recipe) you posted. But I replaced the Velveeta with 1/2 block of cream cheese and about 3/4c grated aged cheddar,and added in cumin and corn...just a little southwest-ish. Delicious! Thank you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready to watch the second playoff game. I really don't have a team playing, but will by the Super Bowl. I usually like the under-dog! I will watch the Mavericks tonight. 

Cold here, but the sun has come out so it feels pretty warm. As of today, we have not had ice or snow. I hope I'm not jynxing us!

I think I'm going to start a poncho. I just can't decide on navy or fuchsia. I have both colors in my stash.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 39


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


~~~cute quilt....sad wash. What happened?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NO! LOL! No, I do Marla's filing also, it's not high on my like to do list, hence my only doing it every year or so. :roll:


~~~That's about my schedule...DH cleans up every now and then...dumps stuff in boxes and takes to the basement. Clears off the dining table, but really confuses the paper sorting!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was an infant I had such a severe reaction to the immunizations that they attempted to give me I wasn't given any immunizations until I was 6 and 3/4 years old and about to start school. I spent the sumer going to the doctor every few weeks getting small doses at a time until I had had all necessary immunizations. The doctors and nurses were so nice I remember and would reward me with ice cream after every rouid of shots. Because of that I've never had any fear of getting shots.


~~~Do you still get the ice cream? :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


Caitlin is gorgeous . Still has the really dark lovely hair and she looks very pretty in her lovely cardi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is something to look forward to poledra. --- sam

"Brosnan will also return to our screens in 2016 when he joins the ranks of The Expendables 4, the Sylvester Stallone franchise also starring Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jason Statham, Hulk Hogan and Dwayne Johnson."



Poledra65 said:


> Since his stunt as James Bond, just a movie here or there and a few commercials.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Everything crossed here!


Thank you Kate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami - maybe said son could make cake to bring to the knit-a-palooza - just wondering. or the dark chocolate one - or both. just wondering. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, I wonder how a piece of that bourbon cake will ship across the pond? I am hoping I can talk DS into making it for me. And if he does, it will be a piece of art! His cake decorating skills have improved by leaps and bounds in the year plus that he has been working at the bakery. Speaking of which, he has also been working part time at a senior living complex in grounds keeping. They just hired him full time in maintenance on 2nd shift! He will still work Sundays at the bakery for another month. He has been working hard, and we have all been saying lots of prayers, to get full time work there. He loves working there. They are treated very well as employees. If a resident wants to stop and talk to them, they are to stop and talk to the resident, no matter how long it takes, then go about their job. And most of the residents are very nice. I don't think he has said anything negative about any of them. Or about his fellow employees. They are training him for this, as he doesn't know anything about plumbing or electrical, ect. This will be very good for him and his family.
> 
> Oops, I got side tracked! I am sorry to hear that your sister has not been feeling well, Martina. I continue to keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness caitlin is getting big - very cute smile. tons of healing energy zooming to surround brother with healing energy. hope he is up and around real soon. --- sam



KateB said:


> Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready to watch the second playoff game. I really don't have a team playing, but will by the Super Bowl. I usually like the under-dog! I will watch the Mavericks tonight.
> 
> Cold here, but the sun has come out so it feels pretty warm. As of today, we have not had ice or snow. I hope I'm not jynxing us!
> 
> I think I'm going to start a poncho. I just can't decide on navy or fuchsia. I have both colors in my stash.


Is the poncho for yourself . There is a lady over on main who knits beautiful cabled ones and I keep looking at them thinking I can do that maybe I will one day 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is tpn?

betty - when i did the grandgirls cowls i used a double strand of caron's "simply soft" - it is a nice yarn to work with and not super expensive. think it will wash up well. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> There is a lady in my SS class (and a fellow retired nursebrilliant nurse I may add). She had an intestinal bypass to lose weight and has been through numerous near death experiences. Recently we got word through hospice nurses (two are in my class and good friends) that Linda had developed a small obstruction and had decided no more doctors, no more surgery, no more hospitals and had decided to just stop eating and end her life with the help of hospice. I heard today that she has now decided to let them give her TPN so am praying that she has realized God has spared her life for a purpose and will fight to live. Please keep her in your prayers. I am going to go out there tomorrow with food for her husband and her sister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the names. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Still trying to figure that out! They just haven't told us what names they want. Leaning toward Hoover and Dyson.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go for the fuchsia pammie. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready to watch the second playoff game. I really don't have a team playing, but will by the Super Bowl. I usually like the under-dog! I will watch the Mavericks tonight.
> 
> Cold here, but the sun has come out so it feels pretty warm. As of today, we have not had ice or snow. I hope I'm not jynxing us!
> 
> I think I'm going to start a poncho. I just can't decide on navy or fuchsia. I have both colors in my stash.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

the rabbits are so cute and I love the name. Our former son-in-law always called it "Hoovering" instead of vacuuming.

Betty, so sorry to hear of your fall. Hope the pain is short lived. I about gave several co workers strokes when I jumped up onto a table to help get the blinds back on track to darken the room for the presentations. I guess they were worried about me, but I think the thought of liability for someone not really an employee made them really cringe. I was safe, but it was nice to have several nice "gentlemen" worry about me and help me off the table!

KayeJo - love the hair. I may do the temporary for the KAP just to be cheeky.

I finished watching the rest of Downton Abbey and was sitting here crying; it was quite a respite from doing work and I enjoyed it--a good cry is good for a person, I believe.

Time to pull some weight around here and get some dinner going and some clothes washed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kitchen is spotless - i mean spotless - even the floor - wow. heidi wanted to get away from the noise and confusion (read that football and alex who can watch nothing quietly. so she came here and cleaned - next will be the living room - and yarn storage. she wears me out just watching her - but i do so appreciate her work. i will try hard to keep it clean - she put the cat food on the floor - it may go back on the counter since that is where tip kitty likes it. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 39


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami - maybe said son could make cake to bring to the knit-a-palooza - just wondering. or the dark chocolate one - or both. just wondering. --- sam


That was my thinking! We will have to see when the time comes. I will just be getting back from Vermont at that time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...only if I buy it myself! LOL

DH now has a horrible cold; cough like crazy and very congested. Don't know if he got if from DD whose had a cold all week or combination of that and working out in the cold and wet all week. Have fixed him hot tea and lemon (won't do the cinnamon/honey mix) and he has now taken some night time Theraflu. Thank goodness no sign of it for me; contribute that to my daily honey and cinnamon drink. How's your cold? Is it on the way out yet?

Tonight we are getting real cold for here. Suppose to get down into the very low 20s and tomorrow not above freezing. Brrrrrrrr. I think Sydney is the only one who likes the cold here.

Fixed a good dinner tonight. Made oven fried chicken using the Italian seasoned bread crumbs to which I added paprika and garlic powder. After rinsing off the chicken and patting it dry I covered the chicken breasts in mayonaise, shook them up in the bread crumb mixture then baked them in a dish with just a little olive oil for 45 min at 350 F. So moist. At the same time I baked more chicken breast with a homemade lemon pepper mixture so hopefully will have meals for a few days pretty much fixed. To go with tonights dinner I also made oven roasted ranch potatoes; just cut up some red skin potatoes put some olive oil in baking dish, sprinkled with dry ranch dressing mix and put it in the oven with the chicken for about the same amt of time. DH really enjoyed it. I know he isn't too sick since he is still enjoying eating. LOL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do you still get the ice cream? :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds great! I really like The Expendables movies. And Dwayne Johnson is some very fine eye candy! Makes me wish I was 30 years younger!!! LOL



thewren said:


> here is something to look forward to poledra. --- sam
> 
> "Brosnan will also return to our screens in 2016 when he joins the ranks of The Expendables 4, the Sylvester Stallone franchise also starring Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jason Statham, Hulk Hogan and Dwayne Johnson."


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is the poncho for yourself . There is a lady over on main who knits beautiful cabled ones and I keep looking at them thinking I can do that maybe I will one day 😄


Yes! This one doesn't have cables, but is a quick knit with bulky yarn. I just like the look of this one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the names. --- sam


I am pretty sure that the boy is going to be Hoover. I still can't decide what the girl is going to be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I wondered what TPN was also and googled it and found this:

total parenteral nutrition (TPN)

Type: Term
Definitions:
1. nutrition maintained entirely by central intravenous injection or other nongastrointestinal route.



thewren said:


> what is tpn?
> 
> betty - when i did the grandgirls cowls i used a double strand of caron's "simply soft" - it is a nice yarn to work with and not super expensive. think it will wash up well. --- sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I am leaning toward the bright color to spice it up. The pattern is very plain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You rDD and DGD are both so lovely and pretty. (Of course we know where they get the look from too!) How sweet Arianna is trying to be with the bunny. Also love the 2 bunnies side by side. Thanks for getting me unconfused about the other ones posted. Boy did I miss that one when reading through quickly. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...only if I buy it myself! LOL
> 
> DH now has a horrible cold; cough like crazy and very congested. Don't know if he got if from DD whose had a cold all week or combination of that and working out in the cold and wet all week. Have fixed him hot tea and lemon (won't do the cinnamon/honey mix) and he has now taken some night time Theraflu. Thank goodness no sign of it for me; contribute that to my daily honey and cinnamon drink. How's your cold? Is it on the way out yet?
> 
> ...


Can you get your DH to put Vicks on his feet with socks on when he goes to bed tonight? He will cough less, and feel better. Hope you don't get it.

It is 11°F with windchill of -5°F here right now. Low is to be 8. Tomorrow's high is to be 12. I'm glad I ordered pizza and went and got it about 5:00. It was only 16 then, don't know what the windchill was, but it was cold! I stopped at Aldi and got eggs, so I can stay in tomorrow if I want to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought you downton abbey fans might enjoy this. --- sam


this in on - Annie's Love to Knit website - maybe someone else can copy and paste the email page - i don't know how.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you could name her *JayEdgar* LOL or maybe Harriet...


tami_ohio said:


> I am pretty sure that the boy is going to be Hoover. I still can't decide what the girl is going to be.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

''Love all the bunny pictures.

Kate, Caitlyn is growing like a weed. She is so adorable.

Kaye Jo, I am with you. I watch everything with Pierce Brosnon.

I have played in my yarn today. I pulled colors together for shoes, pants, tops, face, and hair. I don't have any black so guess I will use dark brown for the shoes. Got to cook for a friend tomorrow and may just whip by Hobby Lobby and get some black.

Gosh, I couldn't find another short red cable, need a nine inch circular in the size called for...It is so frustrating when you get ready to make something and don't have what you need.

Off to knit on Daniel's Sock Yarn Hat.

I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK.

Gwen, Healing prayers for Brantley.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You rDD and DGD are both so lovely and pretty. (Of course we know where they get the look from too!) How sweet Arianna is trying to be with the bunny. Also love the 2 bunnies side by side. Thanks for getting me unconfused about the other ones posted. Boy did I miss that one when reading through quickly. LOL


Thank you! and you are welcome!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you mentioned this! He had just gone to bed and I went in and asked if he'd let me rub it on his feet and put some socks on him and surprisingly he agreed. Thanks again; I hadn't remembered it.



tami_ohio said:


> Can you get your DH to put Vicks on his feet with socks on when he goes to bed tonight? He will cough less, and feel better. Hope you don't get it.
> 
> It is 11°F with windchill of -5°F here right now. Low is to be 8. Tomorrow's high is to be 12. I'm glad I ordered pizza and went and got it about 5:00. It was only 16 then, don't know what the windchill was, but it was cold! I stopped at Aldi and got eggs, so I can stay in tomorrow if I want to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you could name her *JayEdgar* LOL or maybe Harriet...


LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you mentioned this! He had just gone to bed and I went in and asked if he'd let me rub it on his feet and put some socks on him and surprisingly he agreed. Thanks again; I hadn't remembered it.


Good! I hope it helps. And maybe you both will get some rest tonight. Hope he is better in the morning.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I encouraged Susan to make the enchiladas she had been talking about for several weeks for tonight's dinner. We had very thin, tender white corn tortillas with another variation of her filling and chicken broth-based white sauce with cheese served over the top. I do not have her recipe and think she needs to keep it hers (because when she cooks, she cleans up the kitchen after). When I cook, Don and I clean up afterwards. 

Susan has usually put in a full day of much more tiring effort than I have, so I don't mind. I keep quite busy with my own chores/activities but don't have to deal with so many others each day who have emotionally wearying needs as she does BUT, she is a sloppy cook and I'd just as soon let her clean up after herself!

So I'm here catching up, mending the last of the socks from yesterday, reading the Sunday paper and taking my ease. I might even get to do some knitting tonight. . . . really!! I might!! LOL

We are expecting temps down to single digits and more snow tonight and over the next 3 or 4 days--1'' to 3'' each day-- likely until Thursday evening.

No school tomorrow for the kids, of course, with MLK day and no Aurora tomorrow, Tuesday or Thursday mornings but Friday we are back to silly dark thirty schedule for her grandmother. 

My prayers for health and recovery for all of you needing them and peace and strength for all the emotionally difficult times y'all are enduring for your families and friends. Some days Life just gets really hard, doesn't it?

Take care and I love each of you. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I went to the Annies website and found this for Downton Abbey gloves, 
http://www.anniescatalog.com/list.html?q=Downton+Abbey+knits



thewren said:


> thought you downton abbey fans might enjoy this. --- sam
> 
> this in on - Annie's Love to Knit website - maybe someone else can copy and paste the email page - i don't know how.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I wondered what TPN was also and googled it and found this:
> 
> total parenteral nutrition (TPN)
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be anxious to see you modeling it. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I am leaning toward the bright color to spice it up. The pattern is very plain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to wrap around him all nght long and hope he is back in the pink by morning. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you mentioned this! He had just gone to bed and I went in and asked if he'd let me rub it on his feet and put some socks on him and surprisingly he agreed. Thanks again; I hadn't remembered it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - and this was the yarn they had for it. --- sam

http://www.anniescatalog.com/yarn_and_thread/detail.html?prod_id=129014&source=EBALKSU&utm_source=track&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=l2k&tp=i-H43-6o-GiE-1ga9ge-1o-8uYd-1c-1gZiam-E5Fex



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I went to the Annies website and found this for Downton Abbey gloves,
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/list.html?q=Downton+Abbey+knits


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam. I'm thinking of sleeping in the guest room tonight so one he will rest easy, two I can not disturb him by coming to bed super late,, and three keep myself away from the germs.



thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to wrap around him all nght long and hope he is back in the pink by morning. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You know Tip Kitty will appreciate a nice, clean kitchen...especially the counter!


thewren said:


> my kitchen is spotless - i mean spotless - even the floor - wow. heidi wanted to get away from the noise and confusion (read that football and alex who can watch nothing quietly. so she came here and cleaned - next will be the living room - and yarn storage. she wears me out just watching her - but i do so appreciate her work. i will try hard to keep it clean - she put the cat food on the floor - it may go back on the counter since that is where tip kitty likes it. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Darling photo of Ariana loving the bunny!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. I have encouraged her to go to Alanon and she says when he decides to seek help then she will go. Haven't had uch luck getting her to see it would also benefit her now.


I hope she does--she shouldn't wait on him. It's for HER, independent of whatever else happens, and I can say that it saved me. Just another testimonial!

I'm behind...only up to page 20 or so...working on catching up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. I'm thinking of sleeping in the guest room tonight so one he will rest easy, two I can not disturb him by coming to bed super late,, and three keep myself away from the germs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go work on a scarf for youngest DD. Very simple diagonal rib knit pattern. Using bulky yarn so it is working up quickly. Still haven't finished her BF's scarf using fingering weight yarn. Just needed a break in size of yarn I'm working with...LOL. 

Oh, just texted middle DGD and am going to pick up all 3 girls after school Wed. and she is going to put the purple back on my hair. I'm going to go up to Sally Beauty Supply tomorrow and get what I need. Keeping my fingers crossed.....

TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Darling photo of Ariana loving the bunny!


She was so excited to see them! Her big brother was the first to know positively that we got them. She was at a birthday party across the street and we picked up Damien so he didn't have to spend any more time at a birthday party for w year olds! He, of course, found out as soon as he got in the car. Damien got to help set up the cage for them, and hold one of them. He is 12. Arriana and Mom came in the front door. Once Arriana's coat was off, I told her to come here. I was starting dinner. She came right out to the kitchen for me. The bunnies are on the other side of the counter. When she came around the corner, her face lit up and she yelled Come Look! She just glowed!

They have been making noise in the kitchen. DH finally went out to see what they were doing. They had moved the water and food dishes. He picked up the water dish to fill it and they just kept watching. He picked up the food dish to put some in and they were standing on their back feet. As soon as the dish was close enough, both heads were in the dish before it was set down. Guess it was dinner time! And they started making noise about the same time our old bunnies would! Foot thumping and all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, your DD & DGD are beautiful. Bunnies very cute.
Kate, my Caitlin is growing up fast. Sitting all by herself. So pretty.
Went to a luncheon for Buddhist woman from Tibet who met a friend at Deer Park retreat and was invited to stay here with friend from her Winter break from Harvard Divinity School. She blessed our new sangha while she was here.
Maya and I had a nice mid-afternoon walk.
Sam, little houses fascinate me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go work on a scarf for youngest DD. Very simple diagonal rib knit pattern. Using bulky yarn so it is working up quickly. Still haven't finished her BF's scarf using fingering weight yarn. Just needed a break in size of yarn I'm working with...LOL.
> 
> Oh, just texted middle DGD and am going to pick up all 3 girls after school Wed. and she is going to put the purple back on my hair. I'm going to go up to Sally Beauty Supply tomorrow and get what I need. Keeping my fingers crossed.....
> 
> TTYL


Gwen, no need to worry about changing projects to use a different weight of yarn. My chiropractor highly recommends it. You tense up your muscles when you get tired and work on one thing for too long. By changing weight of yarn and needles, you relax, and the different size needles helps the arthritis in your hands because they are in slightly different possitions.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, your DD & DGD are beautiful. Bunnies very cute.
> Kate, my Caitlin is growing up fast. Sitting all by herself. So pretty.
> Went to a luncheon for Buddhist woman from Tibet who met a friend at Deer Park retreat and was invited to stay here with friend from her Winter break from Harvard Divinity School. She blessed our new sangha while she was here.
> Maya and I had a nice mid-afternoon walk.
> Sam, little houses fascinate me.


Thank you Joy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What is cuter than kids and pets! Enjoy!


tami_ohio said:


> She was so excited to see them! Her big brother was the first to know positively that we got them. She was at a birthday party across the street and we picked up Damien so he didn't have to spend any more time at a birthday party for w year olds! He, of course, found out as soon as he got in the car. Damien got to help set up the cage for them, and hold one of them. He is 12. Arriana and Mom came in the front door. Once Arriana's coat was off, I told her to come here. I was starting dinner. She came right out to the kitchen for me. The bunnies are on the other side of the counter. When she came around the corner, her face lit up and she yelled Come Look! She just glowed!
> 
> They have been making noise in the kitchen. DH finally went out to see what they were doing. They had moved the water and food dishes. He picked up the water dish to fill it and they just kept watching. He picked up the food dish to put some in and they were standing on their back feet. As soon as the dish was close enough, both heads were in the dish before it was set down. Guess it was dinner time! And they started making noise about the same time our old bunnies would! Foot thumping and all!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen dinner sounds delicious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

martina said:


> Gwen, dinner sounds delicious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> What is cuter than kids and pets! Enjoy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, must try ranch potatoes. Yum.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is the poncho for yourself . There is a lady over on main who knits beautiful cabled ones and I keep looking at them thinking I can do that maybe I will one day 😄


Carabella, I think & yes, they are gorgeous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Supper sounds good, Hope your DH is better soon.




Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...only if I buy it myself! LOL
> 
> DH now has a horrible cold; cough like crazy and very congested. Don't know if he got if from DD whose had a cold all week or combination of that and working out in the cold and wet all week. Have fixed him hot tea and lemon (won't do the cinnamon/honey mix) and he has now taken some night time Theraflu. Thank goodness no sign of it for me; contribute that to my daily honey and cinnamon drink. How's your cold? Is it on the way out yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, the enchiladas sound wonderful! Mexican food is my favorite. Does she make her own tortillas? My college BF made flour tortillas and they were awesome! I wish I had made him teach me how to make them before we broke up!

Tami, the bunnies are so cute. Guess they were hungry!

Gwen, hope DH gets better. I may do the Vicks tonight myself. Except I think my cough is asthma related. If it doesn't get better, I'll have to call the doc. I don't like going to the doc!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, great photo od DD & DGD. The bunnies are so cute, like a couple of loaves of bread in that pan. 
Congrats to your DS on full time employment.
Ohio Joy, glad you get a bit of a break from getting up at the crack of dawn.

Jackie, more cute bunnies.

We still have an extreme cold warning in effect, -34C/-30F tonic but add the wind chill & its -42C/-44F, another good night to stay in & knit.
I've been knitting more of the anemone hats, I decided to make 3 for my friends new grand babies born this fall & for my nieces birthday. I wore mine to town the other day & had 3 people say, please make one for my daughter, & granddaughters so not everyone thinks like DH, lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great photo od DD & DGD. The bunnies are so cute, like a couple of loaves of bread in that pan.
> Congrats to your DS on full time employment.
> Ohio Joy, glad you get a bit of a break from getting up at the crack of dawn.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie. Wow, I can't even imagine temperatures that cold! Stay warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely quilt and I think your border looks fine. :thumbup:


I agree! It's beautiful, and I like the border.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, how cute, you and DH look good too.
> If only I weren't so bloody allergic to bunnies, I'd have another one, want to see my eyes swell, my throat swell shut, and massive itching, let me get within 10 feet of a bunny.


Well better not take you see Elizabeth if you ever get over here. Though it is a very long house so you might be OK as she is down one end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back, hopefully the house will sell quickly also and then that will be that.
> Yuck on the tooth, hope that it can be salvaged somehow.


No chance of salvaging the tooth- not unexpected. However it is likely to be a tough extraction so I need to go back in a couple of weeks- and be prepared to have someone pick me up. I am last on hi slist for the day at lunchtime so he can take as long as he needs. It could be simple as well- it might come out with no issues or it might want to stay put. Not likely to be a problem in the meantime- it is not the tooth he did last time but th eone next to it. He needed to take a good look as well so I didn't feel so silly for not being sure whether it was the same one or the next one.

But having decided to start the 5:2 diet today I have done so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the mat tht Vicki made. She has her mother's talent for sure. Don't think I'd like that washing machine either...what a mess it made[
> 
> .quote=darowil]Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


.[/quote]

If Vicky took to knitting she would quickly overtake me- a few years ago now she wanted help with some crocheting she had decided to do. Almost straight away she had picked it up and knew when she was wrong and what to do about it. She would be like Sonya and work out for herslef what to do. The only reason I can do this is decades of experience unlike Sonja.

I wouldn't try the quilt as I'm not keen on sewing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> No chance of salvaging the tooth- not unexpected. However it is likely to be a tough extraction so I need to go back in a couple of weeks- and be prepared to have someone pick me up. I am last on hi slist for the day at lunchtime so he can take as long as he needs. It could be simple as well- it might come out with no issues or it might want to stay put. Not likely to be a problem in the meantime- it is not the tooth he did last time but th eone next to it. He needed to take a good look as well so I didn't feel so silly for not being sure whether it was the same one or the next one.
> 
> But having decided to start the 5:2 diet today I have done so.


Hoping it will be an easy extraction. And as pain free as possible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was an infant I had such a severe reaction to the immunizations that they attempted to give me I wasn't given any immunizations until I was 6 and 3/4 years old and about to start school. I spent the sumer going to the doctor every few weeks getting small doses at a time until I had had all necessary immunizations. The doctors and nurses were so nice I remember and would reward me with ice cream after every rouid of shots. Because of that I've never had any fear of getting shots.


And this is one of those examples of kids at risk through no fault of their parents that those who refuse immunisations are putting at increased risks becuase the more unimmunised kids around the greater the liklihood of getting the disease. If the only ones non-immunised were those who couldn't be immunised then the diseases would just not occur (though they will return if the immunisations stop. Not many are like Small Pox and can be eradicated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 43 prayers and hugs for all. good night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a cute baby quilt. Where did she find time in her busy schedule?
> 
> Does Maryann have a spin washer?


While Elizabeth is sleeping or playing she finds some time- and Brett is still home most of the time so that helps.

The washing was a particulary bad example- three things had cords which are tangle din there but even shirt sleeves are tangled in each other.Just as well I am so used to untangling wool- it needed the same skills and patience! A top loader I assume it while spinning. See how the current load comes out.
Living here makes me see all the things the land lord needs to do something about!
However as the landlord will be otherwise occupied for a while with his own place she might be waiting. Did think that if we buy all our kitchen appliances from the one place we might throw in a stove for Maryanne. After all if we buy lots they should bring down the price for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know there was a vaccine for rotavirus. I've seen children at deaths door with it, nasty disease. I don't know if they give that here.


Oral given at 6 weeks, 4 months and 6 months. Live vaccine so a bit restricted as to who can have it.If anyone with supressed immunity is in the household (or I guess caring for her) it can't be given. And for 6 weeks after need to take extra care with handwashing after cahnging dirty nappies or even vomits.

Writing that made me think that those with suppressed immunity couldn't work with kids I guess- both becuase of the immunisations like this one but the frequent contact with various illnesses that most adults wouldn't even pick up but which could put those with suppressed immunity at deaths door.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From your pic my DD thinks your buns may be Sable Polish dwarfs. Or Netherland.


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. Wow, I can't even imagine temperatures that cold! Stay warm.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> No, we will be taking them in to the Vet to have that taken care of! No extra bunnies will be made. The only way we can tell which is which is to look at the front of their faces.


My DD#2 was told by her bunny vet that the bunnies will live longer if they are fixed. There was a reason given but my brain can't remember. 😳
She has had her little man fixed first and said she will wait a bit to get Willow done as she is in her last year of college and watching her funds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I almost lost my youngest son to whooping cough because he was too young to be immunized so this is an issue that makes me crazyl


I had it when I was too young to be fully immunised- but was not that sick with it. And Whopping Cough immunisation isn't as effective as other ones so it is possible it came from someone whose immunisation hadn't taken. They are now giving more boosters than they used to here. And giving all pregnant women boosters. And encouraging all those in close contact with infants to pay for an immunisation. This being because of its unreliability. But the same thing still applies- the more immunised the less they are to give it to those unimmunised for good reason and those in whom it didn't take.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe when something like that happens the parents should be charged with negligence. I'm waiting for polio to rear it's ugly head again because people think it's not necessary to immunize for it because it's a disease that's gone & we know how devastating that can be.


In some ways the eradication of small pox might not be a good thing. Many people likely think that the same thing has happened with other dieseases we no longer hear about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so cute, she did a great job. That is an interesting thing for a washer to do, have seen that before. lol


Just hung up another load- nowhere near as bad, just some light tangling. But still more than I get in my front loader.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami I'm confused....did you name the rabbits Willow and Juniper or were those different rabbits?


I thought the same- and decided that I must have read the post out of order- I commented that Juniper looked a bit like Pepper.

See that they were diffferent bunnies- in fact Pepper was meant to a dwarf, lop cross. But she got neither lop genes nor dwarf genes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


She is sitting well now. Getting anywhere near being mobile yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And you can start off here!


Picking you up to take with us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just watched Democrat debates in Charleston. What a lovely city. Glad I have relatives there.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> You rDD and DGD are both so lovely and pretty. (Of course we know where they get the look from too!) How sweet Arianna is trying to be with the bunny. Also love the 2 bunnies side by side. Thanks for getting me unconfused about the other ones posted. Boy did I miss that one when reading through quickly. LOL


Sorry I confused you with my grand bunnies Gwen. I love bunnies collect all kinds but not the living ones


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami & Jackie, cute bunnies.
> 
> Heather, do you have no rabbits in Queensland? Or why can't you have them as pets?
> 
> Kate, DS just sent me a message, he landed in Edmonton, he's thinking he likes your wet weather better. His car is buried under snow & it's -37C, fortunately the car started with hs booster pack as it wasn't plugged in.


Rabbits are a declared pest in Queensland and it is illegal to keep as pets.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have had a bit of drama here .... cleaning the toilet yesterday and the brush end of the toilet brush came off while I had it scrubbing deep down in the bowl!! Yep. Perfect. :shock: I shoved my hand down as far as I could and sorta had hold of the thing when nope it just sucked away and gone. NOT HAPPY! Sooooo the toilet brush it seems (and its quite new) is SCREWED on to the little pole handle..... sooo I guess when I was going round and round etc it came undone! What sort of stupid idea is that anyway? And OF COURSE now the toilet is blocked and I cant use it coz it has filled up with water and was leaking water underneath. This is not a good thing. So bucket it is. :shock: :roll: I rang 3 emergency plumbing companies this morning (Sund) no answer left messages and no return calls at all (5pm now). The 4th one said he couldnt do it till 8am tomorrow as he is already working on other calls today.... told me it would have been $400 call out fee for a Sunday anyway!!! He has quoted me around $240 fixed hopefully for tomorrow. Rant over for now.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
Do you have a second toilet?, Hope so, but don't think you do.
What a bummer. Next brush, glue head before using.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The arguments against can sound very plausible.


Not denying that, 2 of my nieces are not, because of being heart kids, couldn't have something. However, given the amount of children immunised with no problems against the few who do have problems. Those children would have had the same problems if contracting the disease normally. Over here, one of the Governments is now making it a condition to have kids immunised or miss out on child allowances.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> too bad my DH isn't anywhere near you. he's become an expert at taking the toilet up off the floor to dig out hairbrushes that the girls accidentally dropped in there over the years. He's good at putting them back on the seal again too. Only once did he lean the toilet against the wall while he was fishing out the brush and the toilet fell over and breaking. He claimed he did it on purpose because he hated the pink toilet. But, it ended up being the catalyst to redoing the entire bathroom with new tiles and getting rid of the pink sink also and put in sink and toilet to match.


Uh huh. Well they came and they didnt take toilet off , first he went out to the back of the house to take of the (concrete coz this house is very old) cap that is at the back of the toilet pipe. This took half hour to get off (I knew it would) as it it so old and took a lot to get it off without breaking. Dont know what we would have done if it broke coz they dont make them like that anymore :shock: The the guy put his arm in (UGH) and said nope it looks like its gone down and will be stuck in underneath pipes. Perfect. So they got the worm pipe squigly thingy machine and fed down loads of that through.... then reversed it and the brush was tangled in it! YAY. Success. They were here for about an hour and a half. They even hosed down the back porch as well. The bill will get sent to me..... am hoping its not too much more than the Boss on the phone thought yesterday.

It got to 37C today and the same again for tomorrow. At nearly 6pm now there is actually a cool breeze. Thank goodness. I think its about 25C now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You knowmthe moral of this story- don't scrub the toilet,
> All kidding aside, sorry you've got this problem & so expensive to fix. Hope they come bright & early tomorrow.


Yep LOL I will be looking for a toilet brush that doesnt unscrew off!! I still dont understand why on earth it would be screwed on in the 1st place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG what a freak mishap. So sorry it is going to cost so much to repir it. If we live close DH could fix it for you for free. He's not a plumber by trade f course but has installed several toilets here at the house and unclogged them for sure. Nasty business but saves $$.


He would have had to have one of those machines with the whirly pipes coz it was a long long way away. :shock:

But I DO wish you did live close. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know there was a vaccine for rotavirus. I've seen children at deaths door with it, nasty disease. I don't know if they give that here.


And I had never even heard of it until Serena starting having her immunisations. Here is a link of how they do immunisations over here if you are interested..... http://www.mydr.com.au/kids-teens-health/vaccination-australian-standard-vaccination-schedule


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lovley quilts.
> Reminds me I took a photo of a play mat Vicky made for Elizabeth.I taught her basic sewing skills when she was about 8. She has done a bit here and there (including us doing her wedding dress and the bridesmaids and flower girl dresses). She has the abilty to work out whatto do rather than just following a pattern (she would be a Sonja if she took up knitting). She decided she wanted to make a paly mat for Elizabeth so between her knowledge, You Tube and her brain she made this for her.


Lovely playmat. :XD: for the washing tangle


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought she was impressed. --- sam



oneapril said:


> You know Tip Kitty will appreciate a nice, clean kitchen...especially the counter!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see they are getting you trained early. that will make their life easier. rotflmao --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> She was so excited to see them! Her big brother was the first to know positively that we got them. She was at a birthday party across the street and we picked up Damien so he didn't have to spend any more time at a birthday party for w year olds! He, of course, found out as soon as he got in the car. Damien got to help set up the cage for them, and hold one of them. He is 12. Arriana and Mom came in the front door. Once Arriana's coat was off, I told her to come here. I was starting dinner. She came right out to the kitchen for me. The bunnies are on the other side of the counter. When she came around the corner, her face lit up and she yelled Come Look! She just glowed!
> 
> They have been making noise in the kitchen. DH finally went out to see what they were doing. They had moved the water and food dishes. He picked up the water dish to fill it and they just kept watching. He picked up the food dish to put some in and they were standing on their back feet. As soon as the dish was close enough, both heads were in the dish before it was set down. Guess it was dinner time! And they started making noise about the same time our old bunnies would! Foot thumping and all!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yep-it is these kids who are tooyoung to be immumised or those who can't be for some medical reason who tend to have the wrost outcomes as well. Maybe parents have a right to put their own kids at risk but not others.


As an aunt to 2 heart kids, I agree


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they fascinate me also joy - i'm not sure i could live in one full time but wouldn't it be wonderful to own one you could retreat to any time you felt like it? i would want a shower and a flush toilet and a good septic system. small dishwasher. the rest i am up for grabs on. this is where the mr slim would come in handy - up out of the way. i saw one online somewhere where the girl designed the steps to get to the loft to swing out of the bookcase - her father built it and it worked beautifully. it's a nice daydream. i would want mine out in the woods with lots of land around it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, your DD & DGD are beautiful. Bunnies very cute.
> Kate, my Caitlin is growing up fast. Sitting all by herself. So pretty.
> Went to a luncheon for Buddhist woman from Tibet who met a friend at Deer Park retreat and was invited to stay here with friend from her Winter break from Harvard Divinity School. She blessed our new sangha while she was here.
> Maya and I had a nice mid-afternoon walk.
> Sam, little houses fascinate me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There was a story on the news last year sometime about a child who was severely brain damaged because her parents had refused to get her immunised . I think it was measles she had caught can't be sure as I was to busy calling the parents who were perfectly healthy but crying away and wishing they had got her immunised


Bet they change their tune and immunise any others they have now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Yes! This one doesn't have cables, but is a quick knit with bulky yarn. I just like the look of this one.


Go for the pink yarn for your poncho . A nice bright colour to bring cheer to grey winter days


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are going to think positive for an easy extraction with no pain. just keep thinking that and it will happen. --- sam



darowil said:


> If Vicky took to knitting she would quickly overtake me- a few years ago now she wanted help with some crocheting she had decided to do. Almost straight away she had picked it up and knew when she was wrong and what to do about it. She would be like Sonya and work out for herslef what to do. The only reason I can do this is decades of experience unlike Sonja.
> 
> I wouldn't try the quilt as I'm not keen on sewing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they even do small pox vaccinations any more - i don't think any of heidi's children had a small pox vaccination. i still have my scar from mine. --- sam



darowil said:


> And this is one of those examples of kids at risk through no fault of their parents that those who refuse immunisations are putting at increased risks becuase the more unimmunised kids around the greater the liklihood of getting the disease. If the only ones non-immunised were those who couldn't be immunised then the diseases would just not occur (though they will return if the immunisations stop. Not many are like Small Pox and can be eradicated.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I need to go get Davids cooler filled so he can head out, we got a little more than a dusting of snow, but not even half an inch, thank goodness, I don't want to shovel.
> The house just became a race track, Gizmo has the rips, he's running to the kitchen, does a drifting turn then back to the living room, and repeat. lolol
> See you all in a bit.


 :lol: :lol: At 4 1/2 years old, Maggie May still does that in the yard. Gets a nice turn of speed up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they fascinate me also joy - i'm not sure i could live in one full time but wouldn't it be wonderful to own one you could retreat to any time you felt like it? i would want a shower and a flush toilet and a good septic system. small dishwasher. the rest i am up for grabs on. this is where the mr slim would come in handy - up out of the way. i saw one online somewhere where the girl designed the steps to get to the loft to swing out of the bookcase - her father built it and it worked beautifully. it's a nice daydream. i would want mine out in the woods with lots of land around it. --- sam


In Sweden like America lots of people have what you call cabins and we call summer houses . Ours was one room and a kitchen downstairs and 2 bedrooms up in the eves ,it got so hot up there in the summer and as you can see no mention of a bathroom 2 outside showers and an outside toilet . What fun we had in that little house . Brother had it extended a good few years ago to include indoor bathroom . I wonder why 😳


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! Well I guess we all know now to look for toilet brushes with fixed srubby heads on them and no screw on ones. Hopefully it will be an easier fix than expected and cost a little less, at the very least, no more.


One job I really, really hate is scrubbing a dirty toilet. These days, I pour bleach around the bowl, and if under lip needs doing, use a bleach formula duck. One of only 2 places I clean with bleach. The other is the shower stall, spray diluted bleach every few days to prevent mold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad that you had a nice day with Serena, and she got to have a play date! Prayers for Bev.


Thanks, Bev was taken to Intensive Care on Sat night and they drained 4 Litres :shock: from her lung. She did go back to normal ward yesterday. I havent heard any more yet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Darling photo of Ariana loving the bunny!


They are beautiful pictures Tami .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy julie - hope you feel better in the morning - lets see - should be close to bedtime for you now - it is almost three in the morning here. almost time for me to be in bed. soon. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carabella, I think & yes, they are gorgeous


That's her. They are lovely . I take a look every time she posts one .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is hepb so prevalent that it takes three vaccinations to be protected from it. i think it would be pretty hard for a child to get heb b. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And I had never even heard of it until Serena starting having her immunisations. Here is a link of how they do immunisations over here if you are interested..... http://www.mydr.com.au/kids-teens-health/vaccination-australian-standard-vaccination-schedule


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No chance of salvaging the tooth- not unexpected. However it is likely to be a tough extraction so I need to go back in a couple of weeks- and be prepared to have someone pick me up. I am last on hi slist for the day at lunchtime so he can take as long as he needs. It could be simple as well- it might come out with no issues or it might want to stay put. Not likely to be a problem in the meantime- it is not the tooth he did last time but th eone next to it. He needed to take a good look as well so I didn't feel so silly for not being sure whether it was the same one or the next one.
> 
> But having decided to start the 5:2 diet today I have done so.


Good luck with your next visit , and I'm trailing my feet about making an appointment to get mine cleaned but I really hate the dentist s. I can't decide which one I hate going to the most the dentist or the hairdresser


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy continue surrounding her to get her back in the pink. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, Bev was taken to Intensive Care on Sat night and they drained 4 Litres :shock: from her lung. She did go back to normal ward yesterday. I havent heard any more yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


Aaaww she is just soooo cute! I think we have the same drink cup and those egg shapes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you like getting your hair cut? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Good luck with your next visit , and I'm trailing my feet about making an appointment to get mine cleaned but I really hate the dentist s. I can't decide which one I hate going to the most the dentist or the hairdresser


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> don't you like getting your hair cut? --- sam


No no and no and I definitely don't like getting it blown this way and that way 
I got it cut short before Christmas and though I like the style it now means I have to go back and get it cut again . My hair is fine and straight and I mean straight . If they would just cut it without asking all the questions I would be happy.. They can style it any way they want doesn't matter because within minutes it is flat and straight again


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> are rabbits indigenous to australia? --- sam


No, they were introduced.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...only if I buy it myself! LOL
> 
> DH now has a horrible cold; cough like crazy and very congested. Don't know if he got if from DD whose had a cold all week or combination of that and working out in the cold and wet all week. Have fixed him hot tea and lemon (won't do the cinnamon/honey mix) and he has now taken some night time Theraflu. Thank goodness no sign of it for me; contribute that to my daily honey and cinnamon drink. How's your cold? Is it on the way out yet?
> 
> ...


Dinner sounds yummy! I hope you dont catch DH's cold and that he gets better quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I wondered what TPN was also and googled it and found this:
> 
> total parenteral nutrition (TPN)
> 
> ...


Oh I think I should have known that. I had a main line put in my neck for bags of nutrition food to go in like a drip. This was when I was in hospital having bowel surgery and had gone septic. I was malnutritioned. That thing scared me having it in my neck... horrid, but necessary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you mentioned this! He had just gone to bed and I went in and asked if he'd let me rub it on his feet and put some socks on him and surprisingly he agreed. Thanks again; I hadn't remembered it.


Good man Brantley.... hope it helps.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> She was so excited to see them! Her big brother was the first to know positively that we got them. She was at a birthday party across the street and we picked up Damien so he didn't have to spend any more time at a birthday party for w year olds! He, of course, found out as soon as he got in the car. Damien got to help set up the cage for them, and hold one of them. He is 12. Arriana and Mom came in the front door. Once Arriana's coat was off, I told her to come here. I was starting dinner. She came right out to the kitchen for me. The bunnies are on the other side of the counter. When she came around the corner, her face lit up and she yelled Come Look! She just glowed!
> 
> They have been making noise in the kitchen. DH finally went out to see what they were doing. They had moved the water and food dishes. He picked up the water dish to fill it and they just kept watching. He picked up the food dish to put some in and they were standing on their back feet. As soon as the dish was close enough, both heads were in the dish before it was set down. Guess it was dinner time! And they started making noise about the same time our old bunnies would! Foot thumping and all!


Aaaw very cute bunnies and I loved the photo of Arianna patting the bunny. She is gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great photo od DD & DGD. The bunnies are so cute, like a couple of loaves of bread in that pan.
> Congrats to your DS on full time employment.
> Ohio Joy, glad you get a bit of a break from getting up at the crack of dawn.
> 
> ...


Well done! Will you post photos of them when they are done?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No chance of salvaging the tooth- not unexpected. However it is likely to be a tough extraction so I need to go back in a couple of weeks- and be prepared to have someone pick me up. I am last on hi slist for the day at lunchtime so he can take as long as he needs. It could be simple as well- it might come out with no issues or it might want to stay put. Not likely to be a problem in the meantime- it is not the tooth he did last time but th eone next to it. He needed to take a good look as well so I didn't feel so silly for not being sure whether it was the same one or the next one.
> 
> But having decided to start the 5:2 diet today I have done so.


I am cringing just thinking about that tooth needing to come out. Dentist are my worst nightmare.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments on Vicky's quilt. I am impressed with what she can do on so little sewing- as far as I know until now she had just done straight sewing. I did try to get her quilting lessons when she was young but then we moved so that fell through.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are rabbits indigenous to australia? --- sam


No- they are absolute pests. from just a few we now have them in plague proportions. Which would be why Queensland ban them as pets. Makes sense to do so, but they are so cute. David's father as a farmerfound it very hard to get excited aobut the pet rabbits we had.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got three shots for polio immunization. --- sam


Started as shots, then they came up with amore effective oral one. ANd now they have changed again becuase in somem places the oral was no longer as effective so it is now in with all the other ones the kids are given.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

They sure are similar aren't they? Just as well Hoover's nose is slightly different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you get your DH to put Vicks on his feet with socks on when he goes to bed tonight? He will cough less, and feel better. Hope you don't get it.
> 
> It is 11°F with windchill of -5°F here right now. Low is to be 8. Tomorrow's high is to be 12. I'm glad I ordered pizza and went and got it about 5:00. It was only 16 then, don't know what the windchill was, but it was cold! I stopped at Aldi and got eggs, so I can stay in tomorrow if I want to.


And do you think you will still feel like baking tomorrow?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you could name her *JayEdgar* LOL or maybe Harriet...


I assume that Jay Edgar was Hoovers name and Harriet his wife? At least Harriet is a girls name- and Edgar ahrd to see it as anything other than a boy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She was so excited to see them! Her big brother was the first to know positively that we got them. She was at a birthday party across the street and we picked up Damien so he didn't have to spend any more time at a birthday party for w year olds! He, of course, found out as soon as he got in the car. Damien got to help set up the cage for them, and hold one of them. He is 12. Arriana and Mom came in the front door. Once Arriana's coat was off, I told her to come here. I was starting dinner. She came right out to the kitchen for me. The bunnies are on the other side of the counter. When she came around the corner, her face lit up and she yelled Come Look! She just glowed!
> 
> They have been making noise in the kitchen. DH finally went out to see what they were doing. They had moved the water and food dishes. He picked up the water dish to fill it and they just kept watching. He picked up the food dish to put some in and they were standing on their back feet. As soon as the dish was close enough, both heads were in the dish before it was set down. Guess it was dinner time! And they started making noise about the same time our old bunnies would! Foot thumping and all!


Hasn't taken them long to work out how to get food- or what means food is coming


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> Do you have a second toilet?, Hope so, but don't think you do.
> What a bummer. Next brush, glue head before using.


Nope, second toilet was a bucket. LOL :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


Oh dear, I hope you feel better tomorrow Julie. :-(


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I went to the Annies website and found this for Downton Abbey gloves,
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/list.html?q=Downton+Abbey+knits


What a tease....no season 7 for Downton Abbey. I'm still crying from the ending; a happy cry.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> is hepb so prevalent that it takes three vaccinations to be protected from it. i think it would be pretty hard for a child to get heb b. --- sam


They are very small doses divided into 3 . Given at 2, 4, 6 months of age.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a tease....no season 7 for Downton Abbey. I'm still crying from the ending; a happy cry.


Oh, I havent seen Season 6 yet. I need to get hold of it and watch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not denying that, 2 of my nieces are not, because of being heart kids, couldn't have something. However, given the amount of children immunised with no problems against the few who do have problems. Those children would have had the same problems if contracting the disease normally. Over here, one of the Governments is now making it a condition to have kids immunised or miss out on child allowances.


I think I must have missed a page somewhere as a couple of thing sI have seen I don't remember reading.
This was in connection to immunisation having good sounding arguments against them.
This is actually false. None of the reports are from reputable sources or based on science. Many reports are on a connection to autism. The problem is that the age the immunisations are given just happens to correspond with the ages when autism mightbegin to be noticed. If your child has an immunisation and at about the same time you notice signs of autism it is natural to connect them- but they aren't actually connected. When Mum had her twisted bowel in January she had just been given some medications that could irritate the stomach- so the assumption was that that is what caused the pain (and her doctor did the same on her first visit). However further investigations showed it wasn't connected. It is just the same with immunisations and autism. Same time different causes.
In very recent years a massive international study was done comparing immunised and non- immunised children. And no significant difference in autism rates between the two groups. And the number of problems related to immunisations are hugely signficatmnely less than those related to the illnesses they prevent.
And if anyone really wants more information PM me and I can get more details from Vicky. She has seen so many kids very sick and/or with complications from preventable diseases that she is very very strong on the need to have all children who can be immunised. So strongly that they have refused to allow any non-immunised children near ELizabeth until she had her first injection. Woud have liked to have made it longer but as this included family they felt they couldn't refuse until after the 6 month dose as they would have liked to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


Do you have a fan Julie? Wonder if you have a temperature if you aren't feeling well and are hotter than you would expect for the temperature. Hope you feeling better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think I must have missed a page somewhere as a couple of thing sI have seen I don't remember reading.
> This was in connection to immunisation having good sounding arguments against them.
> This is actually false. None of the reports are from reputable sources or based on science. Many reports are on a connection to autism. The problem is that the age the immunisations are given just happens to correspond with the ages when autism mightbegin to be noticed. If your child has an immunisation and at about the same time you notice signs of autism it is natural to connect them- but they aren't actually connected. When Mum had her twisted bowel in January she had just been given some medications that could irritate the stomach- so the assumption was that that is what caused the pain (and her doctor did the same on her first visit). However further investigations showed it wasn't connected. It is just the same with immunisations and autism. Same time different causes.
> In very recent years a massive international study was done comparing immunised and non- immunised children. And no significant difference in autism rates between the two groups. And the number of problems related to immunisations are hugely signficatmnely less than those related to the illnesses they prevent.
> And if anyone really wants more information PM me and I can get more details from Vicky. She has seen so many kids very sick and/or with complications from preventable diseases that she is very very strong on the need to have all children who can be immunised. So strongly that they have refused to allow any non-immunised children near ELizabeth until she had her first injection. Woud have liked to have made it longer but as this included family they felt they couldn't refuse until after the 6 month dose as they would have liked to.


I've heard of a recent study where there is a link between Moms taking antidepressants during pregnancy and autism. I'm pretty sure that any link between immunizations and autism has been scientifically proven not to be the case. I haven't read the full article on the link to anti-depressants, but it's sounding reasonable. I also saw a report on the use of Xanax and it's generic and other derivatives. Pretty scary stories, but the subject patient was on 6 mg per day which seems extraordinarily high.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

love the photos of Arianna and Caitlin --- beautiful girls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I had never even heard of it until Serena starting having her immunisations. Here is a link of how they do immunisations over here if you are interested..... http://www.mydr.com.au/kids-teens-health/vaccination-australian-standard-vaccination-schedule


The first ones are given at 6 weeks here- then at 4 months as in the chart you have posted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they even do small pox vaccinations any more - i don't think any of heidi's children had a small pox vaccination. i still have my scar from mine. --- sam


No vaccinations needed as Small Pox has been eradicated. The only small pox left is in labs closley guarded.
Because it relies on humans for its life cycle it could be eradicated. Most of the others (maybe even all of them) use us as a host but don't depend on us and so they will survive no matter how many people are immunised. The immunisations in these cases protect us but do nothing to get rid of the bug from the environment.
Not sure I explained that well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, Bev was taken to Intensive Care on Sat night and they drained 4 Litres :shock: from her lung. She did go back to normal ward yesterday. I havent heard any more yet.


definitely missed some- better go and have a hunt for what I missed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is hepb so prevalent that it takes three vaccinations to be protected from it. i think it would be pretty hard for a child to get heb b. --- sam


In some parts of the population it is rampant- and the number of doses is normal. Most of them need a few doses- the body gradually builds up the immunity and needs propmpts to keep it going. For some this is all that is needed but others need boosters to shock the body into building more resistance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I think I should have known that. I had a main line put in my neck for bags of nutrition food to go in like a drip. This was when I was in hospital having bowel surgery and had gone septic. I was malnutritioned. That thing scared me having it in my neck... horrid, but necessary.


Yep- that will have been TPN.
It can be used for decades on people who have no gut or absorption from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh. Well they came and they didnt take toilet off , first he went out to the back of the house to take of the (concrete coz this house is very old) cap that is at the back of the toilet pipe. This took half hour to get off (I knew it would) as it it so old and took a lot to get it off without breaking. Dont know what we would have done if it broke coz they dont make them like that anymore :shock: The the guy put his arm in (UGH) and said nope it looks like its gone down and will be stuck in underneath pipes. Perfect. So they got the worm pipe squigly thingy machine and fed down loads of that through.... then reversed it and the brush was tangled in it! YAY. Success. They were here for about an hour and a half. They even hosed down the back porch as well. The bill will get sent to me..... am hoping its not too much more than the Boss on the phone thought yesterday.
> 
> It got to 37C today and the same again for tomorrow. At nearly 6pm now there is actually a cool breeze. Thank goodness. I think its about 25C now.


So glad they found it, the mucky thing. And that we don't usually get to those sorts of temperatures- I have been feeling ill enough at 26* C, today. But maybe it was a bug of some sort, I lay low, and have just had a bowl of rhubarb, feeling somewhat better, and cooler.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The first ones are given at 6 weeks here- then at 4 months as in the chart you have posted.


Now that you have said that I do remember that the health nurse had crossed out the 8weeks and changed it to 6 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy julie - hope you feel better in the morning - lets see - should be close to bedtime for you now - it is almost three in the morning here. almost time for me to be in bed. soon. --- sam


I am feeling a bit better, now, thanks Sam, it has cooled a bit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad they found it, the mucky thing. And that we don't usually get to those sorts of temperatures- I have been feeling ill enough at 26* C, today. But maybe it was a bug of some sort, I lay low, and have just had a bowl of rhubarb, feeling somewhat better, and cooler.


 :thumbup: Keep up the fluids remember... extra drinks of water please.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've heard of a recent study where there is a link between Moms taking antidepressants during pregnancy and autism. I'm pretty sure that any link between immunizations and autism has been scientifically proven not to be the case. I haven't read the full article on the link to anti-depressants, but it's sounding reasonable. I also saw a report on the use of Xanax and it's generic and other derivatives. Pretty scary stories, but the subject patient was on 6 mg per day which seems extraordinarily high.


You are correct about the non-existent link to autism- but unfortunately it keeps coming up again and again.

Haven't heard the link to anti-depressents but it does make sense. Looked up the dosage for Xanax and that is right for Panic Disorders- high for anxiety and depression.
Thats a tough one indeed if it shows to be right and be common across a number of the antidepressants.
If just those related to Xanax then not such a problem- it is restricted in its use here becuase of the problems that have arisen with it.Must be under the care of a specialist, not just a local doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope you feel better tomorrow Julie. :-(


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have caught up- but better find the page(s) I missed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i echo cathy's suggestion below - drink lots and lots. --- sam

well it was below when i started this.

think i will go to bed.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am feeling a bit better, now, thanks Sam, it has cooled a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you have a fan Julie? Wonder if you have a temperature if you aren't feeling well and are hotter than you would expect for the temperature. Hope you feeling better soon.


I am sitting in the direct blast of one, here at the computer. Didn't think to take my own temperature- I am feeling a lot better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just had an update on my friend.... they now have drained 7 litres from one lung! Apparently her Kidney levels have improved though. Still doesnt sound good to me though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Keep up the fluids remember... extra drinks of water please.


 :thumbup: I have got some boiled water I'm drinking, and I just had a whole bowl of rhubarb with milk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i echo cathy's suggestion below - drink lots and lots. --- sam
> 
> well it was below when i started this.
> 
> think i will go to bed.


Sleep well, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just had an update on my friend.... they now have drained 7 litres from one lung! Apparently her Kidney levels have improved though. Still doesnt sound good to me though.


Keeping Bev in positive thought.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You are so right! Some people advocate doing 2 fasting days one after the other, but that's not for me, I need to know I can eat again in the morning! :roll:


I'm thinking of going to bed soon so breakfst time comes quicker! I'm hungry.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great photo od DD & DGD. The bunnies are so cute, like a couple of loaves of bread in that pan.
> Congrats to your DS on full time employment.
> Ohio Joy, glad you get a bit of a break from getting up at the crack of dawn.
> 
> ...


That is cccold. You'll be known as the anemone lady in your town soon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And chewing woodwork!


Forgot that one!
I found the missing pages!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I have got some boiled water I'm drinking, and I just had a whole bowl of rhubarb with milk.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh. Well they came and they didnt take toilet off , first he went out to the back of the house to take of the (concrete coz this house is very old) cap that is at the back of the toilet pipe. This took half hour to get off (I knew it would) as it it so old and took a lot to get it off without breaking. Dont know what we would have done if it broke coz they dont make them like that anymore :shock: The the guy put his arm in (UGH) and said nope it looks like its gone down and will be stuck in underneath pipes. Perfect. So they got the worm pipe squigly thingy machine and fed down loads of that through.... then reversed it and the brush was tangled in it! YAY. Success. They were here for about an hour and a half. They even hosed down the back porch as well. The bill will get sent to me..... am hoping its not too much more than the Boss on the phone thought yesterday.
> 
> It got to 37C today and the same again for tomorrow. At nearly 6pm now there is actually a cool breeze. Thank goodness. I think its about 25C now.


Glad the worm pipe squiggly thingy worked! Where would we be without one of those in our life? :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you haven't been sitting with crossed legs for the past 24 hours. What a relief!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad the worm pipe squiggly thingy worked! Where would we be without one of those in our life? :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you haven't been sitting with crossed legs for the past 24 hours. What a relief!!


Ha ha LOL  I have been using the "bucket" method and a kind neighbour.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad they found it, the mucky thing. And that we don't usually get to those sorts of temperatures- I have been feeling ill enough at 26* C, today. But maybe it was a bug of some sort, I lay low, and have just had a bowl of rhubarb, feeling somewhat better, and cooler.


Glad you feel better, did sound like a short lived bug.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You rDD and DGD are both so lovely and pretty. (Of course we know where they get the look from too!) How sweet Arianna is trying to be with the bunny. Also love the 2 bunnies side by side. Thanks for getting me unconfused about the other ones posted. Boy did I miss that one when reading through quickly. LOL


Me too! I had to go back and change the name in the photo list, had just assumed it was Tami who posted. :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> No chance of salvaging the tooth- not unexpected. However it is likely to be a tough extraction so I need to go back in a couple of weeks- and be prepared to have someone pick me up. I am last on hi slist for the day at lunchtime so he can take as long as he needs. It could be simple as well- it might come out with no issues or it might want to stay put. Not likely to be a problem in the meantime- it is not the tooth he did last time but th eone next to it. He needed to take a good look as well so I didn't feel so silly for not being sure whether it was the same one or the next one.
> 
> But having decided to start the 5:2 diet today I have done so.


Not such good news about the tooth, but at least it's not hurting you. I'm now on fast day number 2, which somehow is not as hard as day 1 (Saturday) so long may that last! Just realised I didn't weigh myself before I started so I won't know how much I've lost! Duh! Off to jump on the scales now! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> She is sitting well now. Getting anywhere near being mobile yet?


Yes she can roll over now and is using her feet to push herself about. My niece's wee boy, Harry' (the gorgeous Micky Mouse I posted at Hallowe'en) is only 6 months old (5 weeks younger than Caitlin) and he is already standing holding onto the furniture!! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Picking you up to take with us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh. Well they came and they didnt take toilet off , first he went out to the back of the house to take of the (concrete coz this house is very old) cap that is at the back of the toilet pipe. This took half hour to get off (I knew it would) as it it so old and took a lot to get it off without breaking. Dont know what we would have done if it broke coz they dont make them like that anymore :shock: The the guy put his arm in (UGH) and said nope it looks like its gone down and will be stuck in underneath pipes. Perfect. So they got the worm pipe squigly thingy machine and fed down loads of that through.... then reversed it and the brush was tangled in it! YAY. Success. They were here for about an hour and a half. They even hosed down the back porch as well. The bill will get sent to me..... am hoping its not too much more than the Boss on the phone thought yesterday.
> 
> It got to 37C today and the same again for tomorrow. At nearly 6pm now there is actually a cool breeze. Thank goodness. I think its about 25C now.


Glad it's sorted and hoping that your bill is not too big!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep LOL I will be looking for a toilet brush that doesnt unscrew off!! I still dont understand why on earth it would be screwed on in the 1st place.


Maybe because you can buy replacement heads? But how much does that save over the cost of a whole new one?! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they even do small pox vaccinations any more - i don't think any of heidi's children had a small pox vaccination. i still have my scar from mine. --- sam


I got a smallpox vaccination as baby....on the sole of my foot! My mum thought the doc was crazy when he said, "Take off her bootee," but it has left quite a big dent in my foot which would have looked awful on my arm. Clever man!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am cringing just thinking about that tooth needing to come out. Dentist are my worst nightmare.


I agree! It's not that they hurt you, well mine doesn't anyway, it's that awful "I'm going to choke!" feeling. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm thinking of going to bed soon so breakfst time comes quicker! I'm hungry.


My problem is I can't sleep when I'm hungry so that's why I keep all my calories to eat at night - I even keep enough to have a packet of crisps before I go to bed!  :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not such good news about the tooth, but at least it's not hurting you. I'm now on fast day number 2, which somehow is not as hard as day 1 (Saturday) so long may that last! Just realised I didn't weigh myself before I started so I won't know how much I've lost! Duh! Off to jump on the scales now! :lol:


I figured I will weigh myself in the morning- if I weigh after a fasting day it seems the best match to the previous weight as otherwise impacted by how much I ate the day before.Don't really want to know what my weight is now! I can always try to convince yslef that Maryanne's scales weigh heavier. But as I am not comfortable inmost of my trousers that may not be all that convincing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, nearly a whole page of me!!....It's the KateB show!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My problem is I can't sleep when I'm hungry so that's why I keep all my calories to eat at night - I even keep enough to have a packet of crisps before I go to bed!  :lol:


Well as you see I didn't get to bed- and I'm not as hungry. Ignoring it helps! I really will go to bed soon as it is now Tuesday- do you think that means I can eat? I go from when I get up to when I get up the next day so I can weigh myself. Whereas I'm OK sleeping hungry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow, nearly a whole page of me!!....It's the KateB show!!


And I've ruined it for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I figured I will weigh myself in the morning- if I weigh after a fasting day it seems the best match to the previous weight as otherwise impacted by how much I ate the day before.Don't really want to know what my weight is now! I can always try to convince yslef that Maryanne's scales weigh heavier. But as I am not comfortable inmost of my trousers that may not be all that convincing.


I don't know what I weighed before either for exactly the same reason! Two of my friends have said that our scales weigh about 8oz more than theirs so I'm maybe less than I thought! Suffice to say the last time I weighed myself I was almost as heavy as I was at 9 months pregnant.....and at that time I had put on 3 1/2 stones on my normal weight, but it was 30 odd years ago! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've ruined it for you.


It can be the Kate & Margaret Show!! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes she can roll over now and is using her feet to push herself about. My niece's wee boy, Harry' (the gorgeous Micky Mouse I posted at Hallowe'en) is only 6 months old (5 weeks younger than Caitlin) and he is already standing holding onto the furniture!! :shock:


Interesting to see if he walks early.Vicky was a similar age- but once she could crawl to get places and stand up on her legs she was happy and didn't take her first steps until her birthday. But then went ahead in leaps and bounds.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

You should hear the noises my stomach is making in protest at no food, even though I don't really feel too hungry. Just as well I'm not going anywhere today I would get more looks than halfpennies....as my DG would have said!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Interesting to see if he walks early.Vicky was a similar age- but once she could crawl to get places and stand up on her legs she was happy and didn't take her first steps until her birthday. But then went ahead in leaps and bounds.


His mum walked at 9 months so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't know what I weighed before either for exactly the same reason! Two of my friends have said that our scales weigh about 8oz more than theirs so I'm maybe less than I thought! Suffice to say the last time I weighed myself I was almost as heavy as I was at 9 months pregnant.....and at that time I had put on 3 1/2 stones on my normal weight, but it was 30 odd years ago! :shock:


8 ozs is a lot of difference.
I should see what I weighed with Vicky. Would you believe I have the info with me! It was in health file. I'm over 20 kgs heavier than when I got pregnant with Maryanne- and weigh more than I did at the end of my pregnancy with Vicky. I wouldn't look right at the weight I was before getting pregnant but closer to it would be nice.
Well we'll see- maybe we will both get back closer to those weights over the next few months.

Did you know they don't weigh the mothers anymore? I was amazed when Vicky had no idea how her weight was going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It can be the Kate & Margaret Show!! :lol:


It won't last long as oddly enough I am getting a little tired.

For the lsat couple of weeks there has been lots of cricket going on here. State level of the shortest form of the game and SOuth Australia have done very well finsihing at the top. So now playin gin a final Thursday.
And middle length games against India which Australia have won the first 3 of (meaning we have won the 5 match series). India have done really well- but we have been just that little bit better.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

My son is having cataract surgery this month and when he had his pre-op exam, he was given an MMR shot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> In some ways the eradication of small pox might not be a good thing. Many people likely think that the same thing has happened with other dieseases we no longer hear about.


I thought there were still places in Africa & South Asia that still had smallpox. I thought people going there still got immunized for it. It worries me that younger peopLe aren't immunized for it as I've heard about threats of using it as a biological weapon & it can be so deadly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Not such good news about the tooth, but at least it's not hurting you. I'm now on fast day number 2, which somehow is not as hard as day 1 (Saturday) so long may that last! Just realised I didn't weigh myself before I started so I won't know how much I've lost! Duh! Off to jump on the scales now! :lol:


My husband is on the see food diet . See food eat food and he has managed to lose weight :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not denying that, 2 of my nieces are not, because of being heart kids, couldn't have something. However, given the amount of children immunised with no problems against the few who do have problems. Those children would have had the same problems if contracting the disease normally. Over here, one of the Governments is now making it a condition to have kids immunised or miss out on child allowances.


I'm not sure if it's true but I heard since the election that our new government is going to also cut government benefits if children are not immunized. I think it's about time they do something to protect people. You can't have " herd immunity" unless at least 90% are immunized & I heard only 70% in our province, I'm not sure if that's overall or just in one area but that's crazy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


Sorry you're not feeling well.

Did they ever come & insulate your house?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bet they change their tune and immunise any others they have now.


Yes, but due to their stupidity that child's life is ruined. That's why I think if they won't immunize & something happens they shouod be up on charges of child neglect. There needs to be some way to wake up these people who think they know better than the experts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, Bev was taken to Intensive Care on Sat night and they drained 4 Litres :shock: from her lung. She did go back to normal ward yesterday. I havent heard any more yet.


Hope your friend is better soon, wOnder she could breathe at all with 4 liters in there.

Edit, I see they have now removed even more, they may have to keep taping it for a while as often when there is so much it fills up again. Poor woman


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Glad you feel better, did sound like a short lived bug.


Perhaps it was! Thanks.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...only if I buy it myself! LOL
> 
> DH now has a horrible cold; cough like crazy and very congested. Don't know if he got if from DD whose had a cold all week or combination of that and working out in the cold and wet all week. Have fixed him hot tea and lemon (won't do the cinnamon/honey mix) and he has now taken some night time Theraflu. Thank goodness no sign of it for me; contribute that to my daily honey and cinnamon drink. How's your cold? Is it on the way out yet?
> 
> ...


~~~My cold is trying to hang on....but I am better. The cough is not as violent, and not as frequent. I do like sleeping a lot!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is hepb so prevalent that it takes three vaccinations to be protected from it. i think it would be pretty hard for a child to get heb b. --- sam


Maybe they just want to make sure they're immunized for later in life? It can be sexually transmitted & it's blood borne so bites from other kids could pass it on. Having hep B also really increases your chances of getting liver cancer later in life. When I first started working there was an outbreak among lab staff at the hospital where I worked, 2 people died & many were sick. I was immunized in the early80's when the vaccine first came out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope you feel better very soon.


Thanks, feeling much better this morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No no and no and I definitely don't like getting it blown this way and that way
> I got it cut short before Christmas and though I like the style it now means I have to go back and get it cut again . My hair is fine and straight and I mean straight . If they would just cut it without asking all the questions I would be happy.. They can style it any way they want doesn't matter because within minutes it is flat and straight again


I always redo mine soon as I get home as I'm just not a " poofy" girl & she always seems to make it that way. Mine is naturally wavy so I just wash it & scrunch it up a bit & off I go. The hairdresser uses blow dryer & curling irons


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No vaccinations needed as Small Pox has been eradicated. The only small pox left is in labs closley guarded.
> Because it relies on humans for its life cycle it could be eradicated. Most of the others (maybe even all of them) use us as a host but don't depend on us and so they will survive no matter how many people are immunised. The immunisations in these cases protect us but do nothing to get rid of the bug from the environment.
> Not sure I explained that well!


My mom used to tell a story about a house near where she grew up, the family got diphtheria & many died. The house sat empty for a while & another family moved in & started renovating, they also got diphtheria & many died. The house was then burned so no one else would get sick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is cccold. You'll be known as the anemone lady in your town soon!


 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well.
> 
> Did they ever come & insulate your house?


Yes, it's been done, but still gets very hot- possibly because of the window problem- I can open them, but they are almost impossible to get closed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always redo mine soon as I get home as I'm just not a " poofy" girl & she always seems to make it that way. Mine is naturally wavy so I just wash it & scrunch it up a bit & off I go. The hairdresser uses blow dryer & curling irons


Last time I actually got the full works I looked like Dolly Parton she suits it I didn't went straight home and washed my hair so now I just get it cut and she styles it a little


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you are starting to feel better.
Sugar, glad problem fixed. Healing energy sent for your friend.
Sonja, I dislike beauty parlors. Thankfully my hair is thick. So it is waist length in a bun. Ever so often I put it in long tail and cut it myself.
Sam, it is fun to dream about tiny house and where I would live. Love DH dearly, but it can be a challenge living with a hoarder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've heard of a recent study where there is a link between Moms taking antidepressants during pregnancy and autism. I'm pretty sure that any link between immunizations and autism has been scientifically proven not to be the case. I haven't read the full article on the link to anti-depressants, but it's sounding reasonable. I also saw a report on the use of Xanax and it's generic and other derivatives. Pretty scary stories, but the subject patient was on 6 mg per day which seems extraordinarily high.


People here still persist with quoting there is a link to autism. i watched a documentary and I think if I had been the person doing the interviews I would have told these parents exactly what I thought of them . Some of the things they were saying I couldn't believe I was hearing .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you are starting to feel better.
> Sugar, glad problem fixed. Healing energy sent for your friend.
> Sonja, I dislike beauty parlors. Thankfully my hair is thick. So it is waist length in a bun. Ever so often I put it in long tail and cut it myself.
> Sam, it is fun to dream about tiny house and where I would live. Love DH dearly, but it can be a challenge living with a hoarder.


Thank you, Joy! Hopefully it won't be too hot today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you are starting to feel better.
> Sugar, glad problem fixed. Healing energy sent for your friend.
> Sonja, I dislike beauty parlors. Thankfully my hair is thick. So it is waist length in a bun. Ever so often I put it in long tail and cut it myself.
> Sam, it is fun to dream about tiny house and where I would live. Love DH dearly, but it can be a challenge living with a hoarder.


I've done that when my hair was long , and cut my fringe ( bangs ) but now it's short I need to get it trimmed but I'm in no rush


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes she can roll over now and is using her feet to push herself about. My niece's wee boy, Harry' (the gorgeous Micky Mouse I posted at Hallowe'en) is only 6 months old (5 weeks younger than Caitlin) and he is already standing holding onto the furniture!! :shock:


Wow! That's pretty young to Be standing, he'll be running around long before he's 1 for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's pretty young to Be standing, he'll be running around long before he's 1 for sure.


Trouble is they have little enough caution, and none at all at 6 months or there abouts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got a smallpox vaccination as baby....on the sole of my foot! My mum thought the doc was crazy when he said, "Take off her bootee," but it has left quite a big dent in my foot which would have looked awful on my arm. Clever man!


That's very stange never heard of getting anything on a foot except taking blood from the heel of newborns. I also have an obvious scar from my smallpox but nothing compared to the BCG (TB) vaccine I have 4 spots as big as my fingernail :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband is on the see food diet . See food eat food and he has managed to lose weight :shock:


That's the diet I follow :lol: But I don't lose weight!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> People here still persist with quoting there is a link to autism. i watched a documentary and I think if I had been the person doing the interviews I would have told these parents exactly what I thought of them . Some of the things they were saying I couldn't believe I was hearing .


I can't believe people will persist in believing some kook over experts. The doctor who started that nonsense along with an actress has been striped of his medical liscence but still people quote him :roll:

I guess it's true, you just can't fix stupid! But maybe these new measures to hit people in the pocket books will wake them up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's the diet I follow :lol: But I don't lose weight!


He was shocked when the nurse weighed him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very stange never heard of getting anything on a foot except taking blood from the heel of newborns. I also have an obvious scar from my smallpox but nothing compared to the BCG (TB) vaccine I have 4 spots as big as my fingernail :roll:


We got ours in the top of the leg , my friends turned disgusting and left a scar but mine you can just about see a little dent


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to tell a story about a house near where she grew up, the family got diphtheria & many died. The house sat empty for a while & another family moved in & started renovating, they also got diphtheria & many died. The house was then burned so no one else would get sick.


My dads parents and baby sister all died of tb when he was 14 which left him to look after his two younger brothers , most of the people who lived in the village helped him until he was nearly 17 and one lady reported them , they came and took his brothers into care and he joined the navy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you are feeling a little better.

Cathy, good that the plumber came early & got things fixed, hope it's not too big an expense.


Carol, hope your cold is better soon.

Margaret, I hate going to the dentist, I always end up with cancre sores, no matter what dentist I see, I need to go see about getting a crown that was recommended months ago. I hoe your tooth pops out without too much trouble.

I'm having trouble getting motivated to do much this morning. I was reading until after 1am, must quit that. The book is People of the Sea, it's about the ancient people of the California area, it's written by archeologist husband & wife There s a whole series of books for different parts f North America, I've read probably 10 so far but there are many more
I was going to make buns this morning, saved mashed potatoes & potato water called for in the recipe but DH dumped the water- said after why would you keep that- he could have asked first!
Well, better move, I made roast chicken for supper a couple of nights ago & want to make some soup with the leftovers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My dads parents and baby sister all died of tb when he was 14 which left him to look after his two younger brothers , most of the people who lived in the village helped him until he was nearly 17 and one lady reported them , they came and took his brothers into care and he joined the navy


Nice lady :roll: If they managed for 2 years with help you would think they could continue. Did he remain close with his brothers? Sad to lose both parents & baby when he was so young .
TB sure devastated lots of families in years past. Scary that it's making a comeback.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice lady :roll: If they managed for 2 years with help you would think they could continue. Did he remain close with his brothers? Sad to lose both parents & baby when he was so young .
> TB sure devastated lots of families in years past. Scary that it's making a comeback.


Uncle Gunner was only in care for a while as he was nearly 16 and he stayed in the area in the north of Sweden but the youngest was only little and got adopted right down the bottom of Sweden but they were all finally reunited


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Chatty bunch&#9786;
I read some of the ktp yesterday but didn't comment. I have been having a hard time remembering if I took my pills. I need to go to the store and get one of the pill box's that have the initial of the weekday and then put my pills in it. Supposed to go to knitting group tonight but not sure yet. Had snow squalls yesterday and this morning. Sun is shining now but I don't want to get dressed to go. Lol.

Made the dress last night and the bikini today. Off to start next pattern for barbie.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> No no and no and I definitely don't like getting it blown this way and that way
> I got it cut short before Christmas and though I like the style it now means I have to go back and get it cut again . My hair is fine and straight and I mean straight . If they would just cut it without asking all the questions I would be happy.. They can style it any way they want doesn't matter because within minutes it is flat and straight again


Sounds like mine baby fine and straight. Very flat no volume ☹


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> You are correct about the non-existent link to autism- but unfortunately it keeps coming up again and again.
> 
> Haven't heard the link to anti-depressents but it does make sense. Looked up the dosage for Xanax and that is right for Panic Disorders- high for anxiety and depression.
> Thats a tough one indeed if it shows to be right and be common across a number of the antidepressants.
> If just those related to Xanax then not such a problem- it is restricted in its use here becuase of the problems that have arisen with it.Must be under the care of a specialist, not just a local doctor.


The xanax report was a separate one from the one linking anti-depressants and autism. I guess until I read the report I didn't realize how dangerous xanax can be; general practioners here are still the ones doing much of the prescribing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sounds like mine baby fine and straight. Very flat no volume ☹


Mine too which is why I try to keep it with some permanent wave put into it to give it some body and curl. I just let it air dry when done getting it cut at the beauty shop otherwise they charge extra and they do it up way too big--so why pay for something I go home and undo anyway? Time for another cut; it's starting to curl up (wings) where it's outgrown the cut.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sounds like mine baby fine and straight. Very flat no volume ☹


Yes that's it exactly with one cowslick in my fringe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think children can go to public school without immunizations. Of course, they can home school, but I am not sure that keeps them safe. DD and I got some shot, maybe for whooping cough, when my sis got the boys. I have a bad scar on my left arm from the small pox vaccination. I had to have it twice as the first one didn't take. My mom had to hold me all night because I was so sick.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, your Spurs killed my Mavs last night! It was really sad, for me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes that's it exactly with one cowslick in my fringe


I think we are related -- all three of our kids have the cowslick in the fringe (take after DH's side) and an opposite crown so they have no clear area for a part.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they must grow faster in scotland. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes she can roll over now and is using her feet to push herself about. My niece's wee boy, Harry' (the gorgeous Micky Mouse I posted at Hallowe'en) is only 6 months old (5 weeks younger than Caitlin) and he is already standing holding onto the furniture!! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you just hate it? lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My husband is on the see food diet . See food eat food and he has managed to lose weight :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should ship heidi out for a week - you would have lots of empty spaces when she left. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you are starting to feel better.
> Sugar, glad problem fixed. Healing energy sent for your friend.
> Sonja, I dislike beauty parlors. Thankfully my hair is thick. So it is waist length in a bun. Ever so often I put it in long tail and cut it myself.
> Sam, it is fun to dream about tiny house and where I would live. Love DH dearly, but it can be a challenge living with a hoarder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did he find his brothers when he came back? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My dads parents and baby sister all died of tb when he was 14 which left him to look after his two younger brothers , most of the people who lived in the village helped him until he was nearly 17 and one lady reported them , they came and took his brothers into care and he joined the navy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we are related -- all three of our kids have the cowslick in the fringe (take after DH's side) and an opposite crown so they have no clear area for a part.


I was lucky I only got one but my sister and her son have a cowslick and crowns right across so neither one can hav a fringe at all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> don't you just hate it? lol --- sam


Yes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> did he find his brothers when he came back? --- sam


He knew where the oldest was and kept in touch and went back there to live 
Harder to find Yngve the youngest as he was adopted but did eventually and he visited often especially when dad was ill


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It is very cold here with windchills well below zero. We have a sizeable homeless problem here and during these days, it is sometimes hard to find places for them. We have one shelter completely dedicated to the homeless but it is always full. There are some churches that are opening their doors now. 

It is supposed to warm up towards the end of the week but this will robably happen again.

I knit some 1898 hats in the fall which were given to the shelter. I am working on more now and will continue to do do until we leave for AZ.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy elizabeth to help you get back in the pink real quick. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Friends, I am sad to tell you that my Mom passed away on December 30th after being at home on hospice since December 1. Of course I am heart broken and am trying to deal with her not being with me everyday. Services were lovely and all the family that were staying with us have all gone home.
> 
> I haven't been reading here at all lately but I did just read the summary (thank you ladies and Sam) and I am sending my prayers to all those who need healing and hugs.
> 
> Joanne


My condolences on the loss of your mom.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage was off all last week with the flu and a cold. Sent him to school today. School just called a little bit ago and said Gage was sick outside at recess.&#128533;


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, raisins and dark leafy greens have lots of iron. Hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen in LA, welcome, stop by often.


Thanks and also to Gwenie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to bev to wrap her up in warm healing energy. --- sam


I'm adding mine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to make an appointment for the doctors this week I've had enough of my allergies they are just getting worse . It seems I'm permanently itching my eyes , ears nose and throat even my face feels itchy constantly now . But I'm making my eyes so sore because I'm either trying not to itch / rub them or dabbing at them because they are watering
> It seems like an awful lot of food items set my allergies of lately , going to ask if I can actually be allergy tested see what they say
> 
> On a good note I visited my local library and got to lovely books full of patterns and graphs so no knitting for me to busy looking at what I intend to make 😄


Hope you're able to get tested quickly. I know how miserable this can be. I found I'm allergic to caffeine and this caused my face to itch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie!
It is going to be another scorcher- so I will be taking it very quietly.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> Cathy, good that the plumber came early & got things fixed, hope it's not too big an expense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Chatty bunch☺
> I read some of the ktp yesterday but didn't comment. I have been having a hard time remembering if I took my pills. I need to go to the store and get one of the pill box's that have the initial of the weekday and then put my pills in it. Supposed to go to knitting group tonight but not sure yet. Had snow squalls yesterday and this morning. Sun is shining now but I don't want to get dressed to go. Lol.
> 
> Made the dress last night and the bikini today. Off to start next pattern for barbie.


That bikini is hilarious! Glad you have found some more ideas to work with, Mel.
The pill box is a good idea for when you are having difficulty remembering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was off all last week with the flu and a cold. Sent him to school today. School just called a little bit ago and said Gage was sick outside at recess.😕


Oh dear, I wonder how much is Gage worrying about things?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor Gage! He just can't get over this. I'm glad that you haven't gotten it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a terrible thing to be allergic to. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> Hope you're able to get tested quickly. I know how miserable this can be. I found I'm allergic to caffeine and this caused my face to itch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love the cut and color! Now that you have your sorting and filing finished, want to come do mine? Please? I've tons of it to do.


No thank you, I'll pass. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad he got it started! He has just missed the snow which arrived here yesterday, but we're lucky if we have an inch! Went to the hospital in Ayr today to visit my brother (he has had a toe amputated because of his diabetes, but he is doing ok) and the snow was slightly more down there (about 30 miles away) but still nothing like you get. Visited Caitlin and her mum and dad before we went to the hospital.


Oh my, how she's growing, it seems like they just brought her home yesterday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. And no, you don't need that!


LOL! And who was the idiot that volunteered to help judge 4-H rabbits several years ago knowing that I had said allergy, I was a mess by the time we were finished. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, that's what I was going to comment on and keep forgetting, Tami, wonderful that your son's job is going full time and that is a great company to work for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's about my schedule...DH cleans up every now and then...dumps stuff in boxes and takes to the basement. Clears off the dining table, but really confuses the paper sorting!


Yes, it doesn't help with the filing at all, that's my problem, I just take stacks down and put on top of the file box instead of filing it right away or even when I take a bundle down, do I end up with soooo much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is something to look forward to poledra. --- sam
> 
> "Brosnan will also return to our screens in 2016 when he joins the ranks of The Expendables 4, the Sylvester Stallone franchise also starring Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jason Statham, Hulk Hogan and Dwayne Johnson."


Ooh, that should be a fun and interesting addition to the group. I still need to see number 3, maybe I'll do an Expendables marathon on Wed on Netflix. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is the poncho for yourself . There is a lady over on main who knits beautiful cabled ones and I keep looking at them thinking I can do that maybe I will one day 😄


With the other things you taken on, I have no doubt that you could easily do cables.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kirby?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am pretty sure that the boy is going to be Hoover. I still can't decide what the girl is going to be.


Arianna is sure growing, such a sweet pic, lovely ladies, they take after mom/grandma. 
The bunbuns are so adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. I'm thinking of sleeping in the guest room tonight so one he will rest easy, two I can not disturb him by coming to bed super late,, and three keep myself away from the germs.


David said yesterday, that the night before, he didn't get a good sleep as when he woke up in the middle of the night, my sinus' were bothering me and I was snorting every so often, so he wacked me with a pillow but that it only worked for a few minutes, I told him that we DO have a spare bed in the other room that he could wake me up to go sleep in. It is handy to have a spare bad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Hope you're able to get tested quickly. I know how miserable this can be. I found I'm allergic to caffeine and this caused my face to itch.


Oh no don't say that . I can't give my coffee up and decaffeinated is not the same :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that should be a fun and interesting addition to the group. I still need to see number 3, maybe I'll do an Expendables marathon on Wed on Netflix. :wink:


Ive never seen any of them , maybe I should watch them . They should get Helen mirren and John Malcovich to join . I thought they were great in the Red films


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> With the other things you taken on, I have no doubt that you could easily do cables.


I've done cables I quite like doing them . it's the large size I was thinking on . But if I look upon it as a long term project maybe ? Or maybe a mini version


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive never seen any of them , maybe I should watch them . They should get Helen mirren and John Malcovich to join . I thought they were great in the Red films


Helen Mirren has been good in anything I've seen of hers! Don't know if I've seen John Malcovich.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go work on a scarf for youngest DD. Very simple diagonal rib knit pattern. Using bulky yarn so it is working up quickly. Still haven't finished her BF's scarf using fingering weight yarn. Just needed a break in size of yarn I'm working with...LOL.
> 
> Oh, just texted middle DGD and am going to pick up all 3 girls after school Wed. and she is going to put the purple back on my hair. I'm going to go up to Sally Beauty Supply tomorrow and get what I need. Keeping my fingers crossed.....
> 
> TTYL


Ooh what fun!! Can't wait to see. Get the heavier gloves, they last for years and that way you don't have to worry about them tearing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive never seen any of them , maybe I should watch them . They should get Helen mirren and John Malcovich to join . I thought they were great in the Red films


They were hilarious weren't they, gotta love Helen Mirren, she can keep a straight face when you know that she's laughing her _ off. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've done cables I quite like doing them . it's the large size I was thinking on . But if I look upon it as a long term project maybe ? Or maybe a mini version


That's the ticket!  Just an afghan that you wear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, no need to worry about changing projects to use a different weight of yarn. My chiropractor highly recommends it. You tense up your muscles when you get tired and work on one thing for too long. By changing weight of yarn and needles, you relax, and the different size needles helps the arthritis in your hands because they are in slightly different possitions.


That's good info, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well better not take you see Elizabeth if you ever get over here. Though it is a very long house so you might be OK as she is down one end.


Or I just have to take an allergy pill and a couple benadryl before and a couple benadryl after, to see Elizabeth it would be worth the agony.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No chance of salvaging the tooth- not unexpected. However it is likely to be a tough extraction so I need to go back in a couple of weeks- and be prepared to have someone pick me up. I am last on hi slist for the day at lunchtime so he can take as long as he needs. It could be simple as well- it might come out with no issues or it might want to stay put. Not likely to be a problem in the meantime- it is not the tooth he did last time but th eone next to it. He needed to take a good look as well so I didn't feel so silly for not being sure whether it was the same one or the next one.
> 
> But having decided to start the 5:2 diet today I have done so.


Figures, I was hoping though. With luck it will be an easier than expected extraction, I had one that the doc thought was going to be awful and it just popped out with little drama. 
I just need to cut back on my bread intake, I stopped and thought how much I've been eating a day, and it's way too many slices, by about 4-6 too many.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My DD#2 was told by her bunny vet that the bunnies will live longer if they are fixed. There was a reason given but my brain can't remember. 😳
> She has had her little man fixed first and said she will wait a bit to get Willow done as she is in her last year of college and watching her funds.


I know that in dogs and cats it drops the chances of cancer way down.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So excited.&#128077; Decided to go to the knittimg group tonight. It is 5:30pm now and the group is on from 6 to 7:30. Getting Greg to drop me off and then go get cough medicine for Gage. He said that is why he threw up. He coughed to the point of being sick. Check in later on and let you know how the group went.&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Watching Bedknoback and Broomstick and it has occurred to me many times over the years, thar any self respecting witch would put a seat on that sucker, a broomstick would be most uncomfortable at the best of times with one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost six in the evening and it is still fairly light outside - yeah - spring is right around the corner - about 36 days away. five weeks - i can do this. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Been busy today plus got up super late. DH went to doctor and was given two prescriptions for cough & congestion. He did say the vick on feet did help him last night. 

I took Molly (beagle/lab mix furbaby) to vets for immunizations and also got some microbial shampoo for her skin. Came home and gave her a bath and our 13 yr old lab/chow a bath. Both behaved well and smell and look better. Hopefully the shampoo will help with the itchy skin.

Going to catch up on chatter now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness that wasn't your fault Jackie! I'm easily befuddled anyway...LOL.



Bubba Love said:


> Sorry I confused you with my grand bunnies Gwen. I love bunnies collect all kinds but not the living ones


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been too lazy today. 2nd day without my black gold (aka coke), and I simply had no energy. I understand it should begin to get better with each day I do without. Coffee gave me the jitters today. That usually doesn't happen with my 2 cups, but it did today. Caffeine does that to me sometimes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better now than when you posted Julie. Sending you comforting and healing hugs.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So excited.👍 Decided to go to the knittimg group tonight. It is 5:30pm now and the group is on from 6 to 7:30. Getting Greg to drop me off and then go get cough medicine for Gage. He said that is why he threw up. He coughed to the point of being sick. Check in later on and let you know how the group went.😊😊😊😊


I am glad for you that you've decided to go. Hope Gage's cough does settle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you are feeling better now than when you posted Julie. Sending you comforting and healing hugs.


Certainly better than yesterday- it is hot though, and I am staying in front of the fan. Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it was J. Edgar Hoover and I just came up with Harriet. Don't even know if Hoover was married. I spelled the name JayEdgar to somewhat make it more feminine. Just me being silly.


darowil said:


> I assume that Jay Edgar was Hoovers name and Harriet his wife? At least Harriet is a girls name- and Edgar ahrd to see it as anything other than a boy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they even do small pox vaccinations any more - i don't think any of heidi's children had a small pox vaccination. i still have my scar from mine. --- sam


Me, too. I remember the nurse coming to the school with her "gun" and we all lined up for it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute Barbie outfits. What will you do with them?


gagesmom said:


> Chatty bunch☺
> I read some of the ktp yesterday but didn't comment. I have been having a hard time remembering if I took my pills. I need to go to the store and get one of the pill box's that have the initial of the weekday and then put my pills in it. Supposed to go to knitting group tonight but not sure yet. Had snow squalls yesterday and this morning. Sun is shining now but I don't want to get dressed to go. Lol.
> 
> Made the dress last night and the bikini today. Off to start next pattern for barbie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for wheel and jeopardy --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well didn't make it to the store today so hopefully will get there tomorow. Thanks for the tip on the gloves. I'm hoping they can guide e as to what all I need to get. I know at the salon they wrap the hair in foil while it is "dying".. Just hoping I don't end up with a full head of purple hair! LOL



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh what fun!! Can't wait to see. Get the heavier gloves, they last for years and that way you don't have to worry about them tearing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

scorpion is new at nine and ncis la is new at ten. gwen - think you might like these. scorpion is based on a real life person - Walter OBrien. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got about 1 1/4 more repeats done on the Guernsey; for some reason I couldn't focus last night so put it aside and finished my socks...which turned out too big, though I'd tried them on. Eh, I ain't frogging them...decided to keep them as is and make them slipper socks!

Off to get supper and knit a bit. Healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

scorpion is new at nine and ncis la is new at ten. gwen - think you might like these. scorpion is based on a real life person - Walter OBrien. --- sam

read this on walter o'brien - he is still living.

http://www.cnet.com/news/the-origin-of-scorpion-the-real-world-story-behind-cbss-new-drama/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got about 1 1/4 more repeats done on the Guernsey; for some reason I couldn't focus last night so put it aside and finished my socks...which turned out too big, though I'd tried them on. Eh, I ain't frogging them...decided to keep them as is and make them slipper socks!
> 
> Off to get supper and knit a bit. Healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs & blessings all around.


Sounds like the sort of decision I would make.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam.. I take it it is tonight.

Answered my own question...it is tonight and same channel as Blue Blood and Hawaii 5-0. Thanks Sam;


thewren said:


> scorpion is new at nine and ncis la is new at ten. will check them both out
> 
> gwen - think you might like these. scorpion is based on a real life person - Walter OBrien. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gonna go watch Wheel and Jeopardy myself. DH already gone to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, lovely thought. But it wouldn't work. I've taken caseload after caseload to thrift stores and he may buy them back but will definitely fill up empty space as soon as possible.
Tami, glad your DS has full-time work.
Mel, hope Gave better soon. Enjoy seeing all the Barbie clothes. Hope you make it to knitting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had windy but sunny and warm hour walk. Clouds formed comforter atop Sierras which means very windy for awhile.
Up to grow 46 on shawl. Still on black motorway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


The heat can really make you feel ill, I sure hope that that is all it is though and that you aren't coming down with anything else. Take care and stay as cool as you can.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I never started Scorpion, but I have heard it was good. I already spend too much time watching TV. I record most of the shows I watch so I can watch later. Tonight I'm watching my Mavs. Bad loss last night. I hope they are on top of things tonight.

Gwen, I didn't go to the store either, and now I'm out of milk and bread. Cereal and toast are my staples when I don't want to cook. Guess I have to find something else for tonight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening everyone. Nannyof3...so sorry to hear of Mom's passing. We can be comforted knowing she is no longer in pain. It is hard to lose a parent. I will keep you in my prayers.

I have only read up to page 20 so I will continue to read as I find time to do so. Tomorrow, Matthew has art class and Wednesday DS#1 gets the stitches out of his hand. He has applied for a full time position at the job he works at 6 days a week. I will pray that he gets a full time job soon as he needs health benefits. 

This looks to be a very busy week for me so I don't know how much I will be able to read along.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

There was a 44 car pile up about 30 miles west of where I live yesterday. More accidents on the highways again today due to the weather conditions. I will be going to sleep soon so that I have plenty of time to get to work in the morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was off all last week with the flu and a cold. Sent him to school today. School just called a little bit ago and said Gage was sick outside at recess.😕


Poor boy, it must be a nasty bug to hang on so long.hope he's better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your DS gets full time employment, must be a pain to have to ru to 2 different jobs to make a living. 
How's his hand healing?


pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. Nannyof3...so sorry to hear of Mom's passing. We can be comforted knowing she is no longer in pain. It is hard to lose a parent. I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> I have only read up to page 20 so I will continue to read as I find time to do so. Tomorrow, Matthew has art class and Wednesday DS#1 gets the stitches out of his hand. He has applied for a full time position at the job he works at 6 days a week. I will pray that he gets a full time job soon as he needs health benefits.
> 
> This looks to be a very busy week for me so I don't know how much I will be able to read along.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just heard on the news Glenn Frey, one of the Eagles died today at only 67. The Eagles were one of my favorite music groups when I was growing up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :lol: :lol: At 4 1/2 years old, Maggie May still does that in the yard. Gets a nice turn of speed up.


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> You should hear the noises my stomach is making in protest at no food, even though I don't really feel too hungry. Just as well I'm not going anywhere today I would get more looks than halfpennies....as my DG would have said!


 :XD: My son's last name is Halfpenny. LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The heat can really make you feel ill, I sure hope that that is all it is though and that you aren't coming down with anything else. Take care and stay as cool as you can.


It really did- but I think also I may have had a tummy bug, fortunately short lived. I am trying to make sure I keep my fluids up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly better than yesterday- it is hot though, and I am staying in front of the fan. Thanks Gwen!


Keep yourself as cool as possible Julie. Putting your wrists under cold running water can help, we were told to do that when we lived in Singapore.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Keep yourself as cool as possible Julie. Putting your wrists under cold running water can help, we were told to do that when we lived in Singapore.


Thanks Mary! I guess Singaporeans would really know- I am so glad I don't live in their sort of climate- today has cooled quite a bit, thank goodness. What is the latest for your sister?- I do hope her stomach pains have subsided.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Chatty bunch☺
> I read some of the ktp yesterday but didn't comment. I have been having a hard time remembering if I took my pills. I need to go to the store and get one of the pill box's that have the initial of the weekday and then put my pills in it. Supposed to go to knitting group tonight but not sure yet. Had snow squalls yesterday and this morning. Sun is shining now but I don't want to get dressed to go. Lol.
> 
> Made the dress last night and the bikini today. Off to start next pattern for barbie.


You are just zipping right through the Barbie clothes. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, your Spurs killed my Mavs last night! It was really sad, for me!


I'm sorry, but I can't say I'm unhappy about it.  
Wouldn't that be a great championship game, the Mavs and the Spurs?
We couldn't be too horribly upset as at least a Texas team would have the trophy.  
Now the Rockets, that's a whole nuther story. lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, be careful driving to work. Prayers for DS#1 and a full time job. 

Julie, glad you are feeling better. Take care of yourself in this heat. Drink plenty of water!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...only if I buy it myself! LOL
> 
> DH now has a horrible cold; cough like crazy and very congested. Don't know if he got if from DD whose had a cold all week or combination of that and working out in the cold and wet all week. Have fixed him hot tea and lemon (won't do the cinnamon/honey mix) and he has now taken some night time Theraflu. Thank goodness no sign of it for me; contribute that to my daily honey and cinnamon drink. How's your cold? Is it on the way out yet?
> 
> ...


~~~I'll bring the ice cream...what time is dinner?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Mary, be careful driving to work. Prayers for DS#1 and a full time job.
> 
> Julie, glad you are feeling better. Take care of yourself in this heat. Drink plenty of water!


Thank you, Pammie! Feeling well enough to have a late lunch- I'd cooked some rice earlier, microwaved some peas and corn, with a simple cheese omelet- Ringo is hoping he will have some too.
There is some hopeful news- the man who took my lawnmower about 6 months ago, has finally turned up again, and promised to pay all that he owes me, tomorrow. I do hope he keeps his word this time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> From your pic my DD thinks your buns may be Sable Polish dwarfs. Or Netherland.


Thank you. I will have DH look that one up. The closest we could find was a Cinnamon. Dad is a saddle back Dutch. He was also up for adoption. Mom and a sibling were already gone, but we were told that Mom looked like these two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was off all last week with the flu and a cold. Sent him to school today. School just called a little bit ago and said Gage was sick outside at recess.😕


Poor Gage, I hope that he kicks this stuff soon, and hopefully you don't catch it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So excited.👍 Decided to go to the knittimg group tonight. It is 5:30pm now and the group is on from 6 to 7:30. Getting Greg to drop me off and then go get cough medicine for Gage. He said that is why he threw up. He coughed to the point of being sick. Check in later on and let you know how the group went.😊😊😊😊


Wonderful, hope you had a great time. 
Ooh, that's just painful on the chest and throat, I'm glad that that is all it was, but I hope that the cough is gone soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My DD#2 was told by her bunny vet that the bunnies will live longer if they are fixed. There was a reason given but my brain can't remember. 😳
> She has had her little man fixed first and said she will wait a bit to get Willow done as she is in her last year of college and watching her funds.


There is less chance of cancer for them or other reproductive diseases if they are fixed. Our last male was about 9 months when we had him done, at the same time that we had the female rescue done. She was about 1 1/2 years old at that time. She had had at least one litter when we got her. She sprayed, even after we had her fixed. I will only wait as long as I have to with these two.

I called about 8 different Vets today. At least 4 no longer do rabbits. One place was a real eye opener, almost gave me a heart attack! $440 & up for her, and $425 & up for him!!! :shock: Our old Vet said $176 for her, and $129 for him. That is probably where they will go, but a friend gave me another one to call tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well didn't make it to the store today so hopefully will get there tomorow. Thanks for the tip on the gloves. I'm hoping they can guide e as to what all I need to get. I know at the salon they wrap the hair in foil while it is "dying".. Just hoping I don't end up with a full head of purple hair! LOL


 They are very good at walking you through it, she can use pieces of foil or you can use the hat and the little hook thing, I've done it both ways, just have to make sure that you don't pull hair through every single hole in the cap, ask me how I know.  
The developer isn't expensive so I usually just bought a big one so that I only had to buy more about 5th or 6th time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Rabbits are a declared pest in Queensland and it is illegal to keep as pets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been reading but not commenting, not feeling too well. Good thing I don't live in a really hot climate. Apparently it is only 24*C, but I am sure the house is hotter.


Hope you are feeling better by now. Put a cool cloth on your neck.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mary! I guess Singaporeans would really know- I am so glad I don't live in their sort of climate- today has cooled quite a bit, thank goodness. What is the latest for your sister?- I do hope her stomach pains have subsided.


She had a bad night Saturday with a leaking wound, called the relevant number at 11 pm and finally someone came at 6 am. So much for help within 2 hours!! She is going to the hospital in the a,m for her appointment with the surgeon and will get more news then and her wound checked and properly dressed tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh. Well they came and they didnt take toilet off , first he went out to the back of the house to take of the (concrete coz this house is very old) cap that is at the back of the toilet pipe. This took half hour to get off (I knew it would) as it it so old and took a lot to get it off without breaking. Dont know what we would have done if it broke coz they dont make them like that anymore :shock: The the guy put his arm in (UGH) and said nope it looks like its gone down and will be stuck in underneath pipes. Perfect. So they got the worm pipe squigly thingy machine and fed down loads of that through.... then reversed it and the brush was tangled in it! YAY. Success. They were here for about an hour and a half. They even hosed down the back porch as well. The bill will get sent to me..... am hoping its not too much more than the Boss on the phone thought yesterday.
> 
> It got to 37C today and the same again for tomorrow. At nearly 6pm now there is actually a cool breeze. Thank goodness. I think its about 25C now.


Glad it is finally fixed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He would have had to have one of those machines with the whirly pipes coz it was a long long way away. :shock:
> 
> But I DO wish you did live close. :thumbup:


That would be called a plumbing snake!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i see they are getting you trained early. that will make their life easier. rotflmao --- sam


 :lol: They certainly are! Actually, our last two did the same thing. AT THE SAME TIME OF DAY! I told Merle maybe there was still some of Sonny and Sydney's spirits still attached to the cage!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> One job I really, really hate is scrubbing a dirty toilet. These days, I pour bleach around the bowl, and if under lip needs doing, use a bleach formula duck. One of only 2 places I clean with bleach. The other is the shower stall, spray diluted bleach every few days to prevent mold.


I frequently use vinegar and baking soda to clean ours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, Bev was taken to Intensive Care on Sat night and they drained 4 Litres :shock: from her lung. She did go back to normal ward yesterday. I havent heard any more yet.


That was a lot of fluid to have in her lungs! :shock: Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful pictures Tami .


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw very cute bunnies and I loved the photo of Arianna patting the bunny. She is gorgeous.


Those little fingers just wiggled back and forth! It was just like she was massaging them! I wish I had thought to have someone in the kitchen taking pictures as she discovered them. The pure joy on her face was priceless!
She and Mommy are coming to spend the day with me tomorrow. We are changing internet and phone providers, and they are to be here sometime tomorrow. I prefer having someone here with me when I have installers here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> They sure are similar aren't they? Just as well Hoover's nose is slightly different.


That is the only way we can tell them apart!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> There was a 44 car pile up about 30 miles west of where I live yesterday. More accidents on the highways again today due to the weather conditions. I will be going to sleep soon so that I have plenty of time to get to work in the morning.


Oh no, I told David to be careful going through there, he's headed your way via North Dakota and Minnesota, he's just going through Minneapolis now. 
Safe travels to and from work and about for you. 
Hoping that DS1 gets the full time position, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just heard on the news Glenn Frey, one of the Eagles died today at only 67. The Eagles were one of my favorite music groups when I was growing up.


Oh no!!! That's awful!  :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Pammie! Feeling well enough to have a late lunch- I'd cooked some rice earlier, microwaved some peas and corn, with a simple cheese omelet- Ringo is hoping he will have some too.
> There is some hopeful news- the man who took my lawnmower about 6 months ago, has finally turned up again, and promised to pay all that he owes me, tomorrow. I do hope he keeps his word this time


That would be wonderful, amazing that after 6 months he showed up again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And do you think you will still feel like baking tomorrow?


Well...... DH called me at 10AM and said he was on his way home. Did I want to go do something? Well, I got one load of clothes in the washer, and off we went. Didn't do anything special, just for a ride for about 5 hours! And a stop at a couple of grocery stores. Came home, packaged some meat for the freezer, as one store had ground chuck (80% lean) and chuck roasts buy one get one. And I warmed up left over Swiss Steak, made some instant mashed potatoes, and some baking powder biscuits, and have sat here at the computer since. I hit that darn wall again, mid store. Fibro has been peeking it's head up the last few days, so I sort of was expecting it. Once the weather settles again, so will the FM. At least I am only hurting a little, compared to so many with it. I have not had a really bad flair for months. May it continue that way! I am having more trouble with the fatigue that goes with it than I am pain.

I will have to bake bread tomorrow, or we will have to go buy some. Yuck. Since I started baking my own again, I can't hardly stand the taste of store bought bread. And maybe Arriana will help me make cookies! Stinker was on the counter "helpin" mommy the other night. DD turned her back for a second, only to hear "I helpin" to turn around and see Arriana with the jar of garlic powder covering the salisbury steak with it! And I don't mean a dusting, either! She wanted to "help" me make pork chops the other night, too. I was almost finished before Mommy could get her up on the counter. I have not yet lifted her since surgery. I am trying to keep to my 10# limit for the most part until it has been about 6 weeks, even though they didn't give me a time limit on it. And she does NOT qualify! Stinker is eating mom out of house and home again. She was 22# before I had surgery. No idea how much she has gained since Dec 28.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I assume that Jay Edgar was Hoovers name and Harriet his wife? At least Harriet is a girls name- and Edgar ahrd to see it as anything other than a boy!


Yes. I think we have pretty well decided it will be Hoover and Dyson. We are not quite sure we have a girl, so Dyson will fit either way. They are starting to learn their names, especially Hoover.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hasn't taken them long to work out how to get food- or what means food is coming


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just had an update on my friend.... they now have drained 7 litres from one lung! Apparently her Kidney levels have improved though. Still doesnt sound good to me though.


Goodness! Where is all this fluid coming from? That is not good. Good for the kidneys to have improved tho.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well...... DH called me at 10AM and said he was on his way home. Did I want to go do something? Well, I got one load of clothes in the washer, and off we went. Didn't do anything special, just for a ride for about 5 hours! And a stop at a couple of grocery stores. Came home, packaged some meat for the freezer, as one store had ground chuck (80% lean) and chuck roasts buy one get one. And I warmed up left over Swiss Steak, made some instant mashed potatoes, and some baking powder biscuits, and have sat here at the computer since. I hit that darn wall again, mid store. Fibro has been peeking it's head up the last few days, so I sort of was expecting it. Once the weather settles again, so will the FM. At least I am only hurting a little, compared to so many with it. I have not had a really bad flair for months. May it continue that way! I am having more trouble with the fatigue that goes with it than I am pain.
> 
> I will have to bake bread tomorrow, or we will have to go buy some. Yuck. Since I started baking my own again, I can't hardly stand the taste of store bought bread. And maybe Arriana will help me make cookies! Stinker was on the counter "helpin" mommy the other night. DD turned her back for a second, only to hear "I helpin" to turn around and see Arriana with the jar of garlic powder covering the salisbury steak with it! And I don't mean a dusting, either! She wanted to "help" me make pork chops the other night, too. I was almost finished before Mommy could get her up on the counter. I have not yet lifted her since surgery. I am trying to keep to my 10# limit for the most part until it has been about 6 weeks, even though they didn't give me a time limit on it. And she does NOT qualify! Stinker is eating mom out of house and home again. She was 22# before I had surgery. No idea how much she has gained since Dec 28.


Thank goodness you aren't having too much pain, but the fatigue is a pain in it's own right, hopefully the weather will settle soon, I'm having headaches from the weather too.
:shock: Goodness, well, you won't have issues with vampires after that. lolol... And you can't get too upset when they are so proud of themselves for helping. lol
It's amazing when they get into a growth spurt how quick they can sprout.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My cold is trying to hang on....but I am better. The cough is not as violent, and not as frequent. I do like sleeping a lot!


Glad you are a little better. Are you still in Chicago, or are you in Ohio now? We were in Huron today! Told DH you keep telling us to stop by when you are here, but I don't have that address! All I have is the Chicago address! Hope your DH has good reports from his Drs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Chatty bunch☺
> I read some of the ktp yesterday but didn't comment. I have been having a hard time remembering if I took my pills. I need to go to the store and get one of the pill box's that have the initial of the weekday and then put my pills in it. Supposed to go to knitting group tonight but not sure yet. Had snow squalls yesterday and this morning. Sun is shining now but I don't want to get dressed to go. Lol.
> 
> Made the dress last night and the bikini today. Off to start next pattern for barbie.


In the mean time, you could put each day in a storage container with a piece of tape saying what day it is for, or in a plastic zip top bag labeled the same way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No thank you, I'll pass. lol


 :-D Figured you would!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And who was the idiot that volunteered to help judge 4-H rabbits several years ago knowing that I had said allergy, I was a mess by the time we were finished. :roll:


 :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that's what I was going to comment on and keep forgetting, Tami, wonderful that your son's job is going full time and that is a great company to work for.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's good info, thank you for sharing it.


You are welcome! I was doing it anyway, because I can't have just one project going. It's usually a pair of socks for working on away from home, and something else. I had said it as a joke and an excuse, but he said that it really is better for your hands and shoulders!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :-D Figured you would!


But I'll cheer you on and keep you company while you do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Watching Bedknoback and Broomstick and it has occurred to me many times over the years, thar any self respecting witch would put a seat on that sucker, a broomstick would be most uncomfortable at the best of times with one.


Bedknobs and Broomsticks? And you are right. How uncomfortable a seat a broomstick makes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Been busy today plus got up super late. DH went to doctor and was given two prescriptions for cough & congestion. He did say the vick on feet did help him last night.
> 
> I took Molly (beagle/lab mix furbaby) to vets for immunizations and also got some microbial shampoo for her skin. Came home and gave her a bath and our 13 yr old lab/chow a bath. Both behaved well and smell and look better. Hopefully the shampoo will help with the itchy skin.
> 
> Going to catch up on chatter now.


Glad your DH went to the Dr. and that the Vicks helped. Yay for better smelling dogs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness you aren't having too much pain, but the fatigue is a pain in it's own right, hopefully the weather will settle soon, I'm having headaches from the weather too.
> :shock: Goodness, well, you won't have issues with vampires after that. lolol... And you can't get too upset when they are so proud of themselves for helping. lol
> It's amazing when they get into a growth spurt how quick they can sprout.


Had I been there I would have been very upset, as I am allergic to garlic! Everyone else thought dinner tasted fine, but DD thought it tasted too much like garlic. Finally decided most of it was because she had inhaled so much that was in the air!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But I'll cheer you on and keep you company while you do it.


That would be great! Come on over. Have David drop you off at Mary's and I'll come get you. It should only take me about 2- 2 1/2 hours to get there as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 61 good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bedknobs and Broomsticks? And you are right. How uncomfortable a seat a broomstick makes!


LOL! Yes, auto correct on my phone strikes again. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Had I been there I would have been very upset, as I am allergic to garlic! Everyone else thought dinner tasted fine, but DD thought it tasted too much like garlic. Finally decided most of it was because she had inhaled so much that was in the air!


Oh, that would be bad, I'd forgotten about that problem. 
I'm sure she probably inhaled enough to ward off just about anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be great! Come on over. Have David drop you off at Mary's and I'll come get you. It should only take me about 2- 2 1/2 hours to get there as long as the weather cooperates.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 61 good night.


Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the laptop is in need of charging, so have a wonderful night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy sent your way. Cold and low pressure weather are not good with fm.
Finished row 51 and still black color way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are feeling better by now. Put a cool cloth on your neck.


At present I am just in front of the fan, pretty sure it has been partly a tummy upset- I sure did feel lousy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> She had a bad night Saturday with a leaking wound, called the relevant number at 11 pm and finally someone came at 6 am. So much for help within 2 hours!! She is going to the hospital in the a,m for her appointment with the surgeon and will get more news then and her wound checked and properly dressed tomorrow.


That is not exactly good, I think it must be this morning, now for you, that she has the appointment. All positive thoughts possible, and fingers and toes crossed for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be wonderful, amazing that after 6 months he showed up again.


I was rather amazed too. I had just about completely given up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well at least no vampires will be visiting any time soon....LOL....don't you just love the little one wanting to help though.


tami_ohio said:


> Had I been there I would have been very upset, as I am allergic to garlic! Everyone else thought dinner tasted fine, but DD thought it tasted too much like garlic. Finally decided most of it was because she had inhaled so much that was in the air!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just read that your lawn mower maybe be returned soon along with some $ owed you. Hope that it comes through as promised.



Lurker 2 said:


> At present I am just in front of the fan, pretty sure it has been partly a tummy upset- I sure did feel lousy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> She had a bad night Saturday with a leaking wound, called the relevant number at 11 pm and finally someone came at 6 am. So much for help within 2 hours!! She is going to the hospital in the a,m for her appointment with the surgeon and will get more news then and her wound checked and properly dressed tomorrow.


Seems like a long wait when you are sick. I hope things go well for her tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just read that your lawn mower maybe be returned soon along with some $ owed you. Hope that it comes through as promised.


He will be keeping the mower, but returning the money he owes, with luck- about $100. Tomorrow will tell, with luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


I like those colours, and it will make it versatile- go with lots of different colours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, lovely scarf, such great colors. 

Julie, hope the guy shows up with the money he owes. I'm sure you can use it. Hope you are feeling better by now. A cool cloth on your neck might help cool you too. Last summer I made some thing with desiccant in them that you soaked in water they swelled "& you tie them around your neck to help cool you. Do you have something like that?

Kaye, I hope David avoids the nasty roads in his travels. I heard parts of Ontario may get up to 80cm/31 inches of snow overnight-that's crazy!
It's been snowing here all day but mostly fine stuff so only about 4"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


24 seems pretty cold for as far south as you are. It's warmed up alot since yesterday, -20C/-4Fbut colder with windchill


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely scarf, such great colors.
> 
> Julie, hope the guy shows up with the money he owes. I'm sure you can use it. Hope you are feeling better by now. A cool cloth on your neck might help cool you too. Last summer I made some thing with desiccant in them that you soaked in water they swelled "& you tie them around your neck to help cool you. Do you have something like that?
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- I am having to be careful- will go and lie down again, soon. I don't have anything suitable- only the water on my wrists- and keeping up my fluids. I'll believe the money, when I actually see it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> scorpion is new at nine and ncis la is new at ten. gwen - think you might like these. scorpion is based on a real life person - Walter OBrien. --- sam


I watch scorpion to Sam . I call them the Mcgiver gang . Love the way they can make something from nothing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely gwen - love the colorway. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i was thinking the same thing - mcgiver reinvented. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I watch scorpion to Sam . I call them the Mcgiver gang . Love the way they can make something from nothing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening everyone. Nannyof3...so sorry to hear of Mom's passing. We can be comforted knowing she is no longer in pain. It is hard to lose a parent. I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> I have only read up to page 20 so I will continue to read as I find time to do so. Tomorrow, Matthew has art class and Wednesday DS#1 gets the stitches out of his hand. He has applied for a full time position at the job he works at 6 days a week. I will pray that he gets a full time job soon as he needs health benefits.
> 
> This looks to be a very busy week for me so I don't know how much I will be able to read along.


 Take care Mary and I hope your son gets the full time position he has applied for


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> She had a bad night Saturday with a leaking wound, called the relevant number at 11 pm and finally someone came at 6 am. So much for help within 2 hours!! She is going to the hospital in the a,m for her appointment with the surgeon and will get more news then and her wound checked and properly dressed tomorrow.


Hope your sister gets good news today Mary and that her wound has started to heal .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south.  Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


Lovely scarf gwen . Nice winter colours


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Bonnie...I can't begin to imagine such cold asyou experience. y brother lives in Wisconsin and he called this past weekend to say it was 1F when he got up and it had then dropped to -7F. No way could I even think of going out in cold like his much less the frigid cold you get.

Thank you to you (Bonnie) and Julie for the compliments on the scar. I surprised DD with it when she got home and she loves it.[q I'm about 1/4 of the way through a Mistake Rib hat for her now in a deep red yarn; Bernat Softee Chunky. Another quick knit. I had hoped to get it done before she gets up but seeing how it is al little after 3 a.m. and I'm finally strting to yawn I think I'll head on to bed in a few minutes. TTYL

uote=Bonnie7591]24 seems pretty cold for as far south as you are. It's warmed up alot since yesterday, -20C/-4Fbut colder with windchill[/quote]
.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

double post.....really need to go to bed....LOL

uote=Bonnie7591]24 seems pretty cold for as far south as you are. It's warmed up alot since yesterday, -20C/-4Fbut colder with windchill[/quote]
.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I go...Sam I really enjoyed Scorpion. NCIS LA was okay too but I was o distracted knitting I didn't get into it as much. thanks for the suggestions to watch them.

Okay...headed to bed for real now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


Like the colours Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your sister gets good news today Mary and that her wound has started to heal .


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought there were still places in Africa & South Asia that still had smallpox. I thought people going there still got immunized for it. It worries me that younger peopLe aren't immunized for it as I've heard about threats of using it as a biological weapon & it can be so deadly.


No it is eradicated- it is in case this tyoe of thing happens that they have kept some in labs. 
WHO link on it. http://www.who.int/csr/disease/smallpox/en/ 
This says htat it is effective for up to 4 days after expsoure as well. I was in Birmingham for a very short while at the time of the outbreak. Don't know if I would remember if not for the smallpox outbreak at the time and the associated panic from media etc that it would widen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It is 9.15 am here and I've still got the light on . It's back to dark grey and miserable . I was really hoping that the snow and frost along with blue skies that we have had the last few days would stay but no surprise surprise it's been raining so back to mud .Im fed up of wearing wellies and of cleaning them . Maybe I should stand them upside down and let the rain clean them
Can I come and play in your snow Bonnie . Would love to walk on the frozen lake it's ages since I've done that


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband is on the see food diet . See food eat food and he has managed to lose weight :shock:


Unfortunately I gained on that diet hence the 5:2


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And who was the idiot that volunteered to help judge 4-H rabbits several years ago knowing that I had said allergy, I was a mess by the time we were finished. :roll:


That was pretty daft I must say!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Figures, I was hoping though. With luck it will be an easier than expected extraction, I had one that the doc thought was going to be awful and it just popped out with little drama.
> I just need to cut back on my bread intake, I stopped and thought how much I've been eating a day, and it's way too many slices, by about 4-6 too many.


The corresponding tooth on the other was expected to be difficult but was easy so hopefully this follows after its mate. Mind you he id it straight away without making sure someone could pick up. SO either a more wary dentist (mine retired 6 months ago) or even worse. Sure not much to grab though so I know he expects to need to do more than just pull it out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So excited.👍 Decided to go to the knittimg group tonight. It is 5:30pm now and the group is on from 6 to 7:30. Getting Greg to drop me off and then go get cough medicine for Gage. He said that is why he threw up. He coughed to the point of being sick. Check in later on and let you know how the group went.😊😊😊😊


Hope you enjoyed the knitting group and made some new friends. Hope the cough medicine does the trick for Gage and he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Watching Bedknoback and Broomstick and it has occurred to me many times over the years, thar any self respecting witch would put a seat on that sucker, a broomstick would be most uncomfortable at the best of times with one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Pammie! Feeling well enough to have a late lunch- I'd cooked some rice earlier, microwaved some peas and corn, with a simple cheese omelet- Ringo is hoping he will have some too.
> There is some hopeful news- the man who took my lawnmower about 6 months ago, has finally turned up again, and promised to pay all that he owes me, tomorrow. I do hope he keeps his word this time


That will be lovely if he does pay it to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. I think we have pretty well decided it will be Hoover and Dyson. We are not quite sure we have a girl, so Dyson will fit either way. They are starting to learn their names, especially Hoover.


Love the names, good choice!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Unfortunately I gained on that diet hence the 5:2


Don't know how he did it but he had such a smug look on his face when the nurse weighed him . As we have an on going dialogue about his weight I soon wiped that away when I proceeded to tell her all the things he was eating that he shouldn't . It's not so much the wrong things he is eating as too much like fruit instead of eating one he will have a few and he drinks to much even though I get the diet ones and he knows he should only have a glass full a day .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow.
> 
> Lovely scarf Gwen, I love the colours. I'm sure DD will love it too.
> We have War and Peace running here too, every Sunday evening. It's a book that I always felt I should read but never got around too. Watching it in six episodes on the TV seems like a much easier alternative.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The corresponding tooth on the other was expected to be difficult but was easy so hopefully this follows after its mate. Mind you he id it straight away without making sure someone could pick up. SO either a more wary dentist (mine retired 6 months ago) or even worse. Sure not much to grab though so I know he expects to need to do more than just pull it out.


I once had a tooth pulled when I hadn't been expecting to have it done that day and driving back home I started to feel faint. I pulled over and desperately tried to stay aware as I could picture the scenario.....me slumped unconscious at the wheel, blood coming from my mouth - I'd have been whipped away to hospital before you could say Jake! Managed to stay conscious then drove very slowly home. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Maybe because you can buy replacement heads? But how much does that save over the cost of a whole new one?! :shock:


Exactly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Wow, nearly a whole page of me!!....It's the KateB show!!


LOL :thumbup: I like that show!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 8 ozs is a lot of difference.
> I should see what I weighed with Vicky. Would you believe I have the info with me! It was in health file. I'm over 20 kgs heavier than when I got pregnant with Maryanne- and weigh more than I did at the end of my pregnancy with Vicky. I wouldn't look right at the weight I was before getting pregnant but closer to it would be nice.
> Well we'll see- maybe we will both get back closer to those weights over the next few months.
> 
> Did you know they don't weigh the mothers anymore? I was amazed when Vicky had no idea how her weight was going.


Good heavens! I wonder if thats something new or just SA. ... DD was weighed throughout her pregnancy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope your friend is better soon, wOnder she could breathe at all with 4 liters in there.
> 
> Edit, I see they have now removed even more, they may have to keep taping it for a while as often when there is so much it fills up again. Poor woman


The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> No it is eradicated- it is in case this tyoe of thing happens that they have kept some in labs.
> WHO link on it. http://www.who.int/csr/disease/smallpox/en/
> This says htat it is effective for up to 4 days after expsoure as well. I was in Birmingham for a very short while at the time of the outbreak. Don't know if I would remember if not for the smallpox outbreak at the time and the associated panic from media etc that it would widen.


I remember that. My eldest was a baby and I took him to the clinic for his already due jabs along with a friend and her baby. The nurse and doctor were astounded when we said why we were there as everyone else was wanting smallpox vaccinations for their babies and neither of us had even thought of it. We were several hundred miles away, and while my friend had been in Birmingham the week before it was an entirely different area and she'd not thought about it either. We were both former nurses, and whether that made a difference I don't know, but people were panicking despite the fact that all contacts had been traced. As the dr said , she couldn't vaccinate against small pox as she had no vaccineand The previous time that a similar event happened more died from reaction to the vaccine than the illness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My dads parents and baby sister all died of tb when he was 14 which left him to look after his two younger brothers , most of the people who lived in the village helped him until he was nearly 17 and one lady reported them , they came and took his brothers into care and he joined the navy


That is awful. How sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> almost six in the evening and it is still fairly light outside - yeah - spring is right around the corner - about 36 days away. five weeks - i can do this. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just heard on the news Glenn Frey, one of the Eagles died today at only 67. The Eagles were one of my favorite music groups when I was growing up.


Terrible news. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Pammie! Feeling well enough to have a late lunch- I'd cooked some rice earlier, microwaved some peas and corn, with a simple cheese omelet- Ringo is hoping he will have some too.
> There is some hopeful news- the man who took my lawnmower about 6 months ago, has finally turned up again, and promised to pay all that he owes me, tomorrow. I do hope he keeps his word this time


I hope he does too.

Glad you are feeling better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> There is less chance of cancer for them or other reproductive diseases if they are fixed. Our last male was about 9 months when we had him done, at the same time that we had the female rescue done. She was about 1 1/2 years old at that time. She had had at least one litter when we got her. She sprayed, even after we had her fixed. I will only wait as long as I have to with these two.
> 
> I called about 8 different Vets today. At least 4 no longer do rabbits. One place was a real eye opener, almost gave me a heart attack! $440 & up for her, and $425 & up for him!!! :shock: Our old Vet said $176 for her, and $129 for him. That is probably where they will go, but a friend gave me another one to call tomorrow.


 :shock: Golly thats a big difference in prices.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


So sorry Cathy . That is sad I was hoping she would get better


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you are feeling better, Julie. I can't imagine the heat your area has. Wish I could share a little of our cold and blustery weather with you!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, feeling much better this morning.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> He knew where the oldest was and kept in touch and went back there to live
> Harder to find Yngve the youngest as he was adopted but did eventually and he visited often especially when dad was ill


What a lot for young people to deal with.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Kaye! One can only imagine! My oldest daughter has a bunny. My youngest, like you, seems to get huge hives just at the thought of "bunny!" Go figure!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And who was the idiot that volunteered to help judge 4-H rabbits several years ago knowing that I had said allergy, I was a mess by the time we were finished. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


 :thumbup: Very nice Gwen.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely scarf Wen - nice colors!


Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely scarf there Gwen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> She had a bad night Saturday with a leaking wound, called the relevant number at 11 pm and finally someone came at 6 am. So much for help within 2 hours!! She is going to the hospital in the a,m for her appointment with the surgeon and will get more news then and her wound checked and properly dressed tomorrow.


My sister's lumpectomy would was like that and the surgeon finally decided that scar tissue was already building up so he numbed up the area and recut so that there was healthier flesh to heal together. It was much better after that. I guess scarring is something that happens differently in everyone and why there are more wound care specialists than ever before.

I hope it all turns out for her. The help on the other line can be very sporadic which is troublesome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


So sorry to hear this. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


It did sound like a horrible situation and I was praying for a miracle. So sorry about this sad news. Gentle hugs and more prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It did sound like a horrible situation and I was praying for a miracle. So sorry about this sad news. Gentle hugs and more prayers.


The same from me, I can't add anything more.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all this sunny Tuesday morning.&#127774;have had snow squalls and flurries the last few days. Haven't been out in a week or so. It was nice to get out last night. Knitting group was fun. The previous week there was the lady who runs it and 3 other people. 2 ladies and a man. I was the first to arrive this week then the lady who runs it and another lady. The lady who runs it (didn't even get her name&#128533 is a sock knitter and the other lady Heather is a new knitter. I was able to help her a bit.&#128077; I enjoyed the 1 1/2 hours and look forward to next week.
Outside of the library I took 2 pics of the snow and one when I got home. Off to knit on the barbie coat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


That is very sad indeed. Praying for you and her family at this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I remember that. My eldest was a baby and I took him to the clinic for his already due jabs along with a friend and her baby. The nurse and doctor were astounded when we said why we were there as everyone else was wanting smallpox vaccinations for their babies and neither of us had even thought of it. We were several hundred miles away, and while my friend had been in Birmingham the week before it was an entirely different area and she'd not thought about it either. We were both former nurses, and whether that made a difference I don't know, but people were panicking despite the fact that all contacts had been traced. As the dr said , she couldn't vaccinate against small pox as she had no vaccineand The previous time that a similar event happened more died from reaction to the vaccine than the illness.


Maybe becuase we were nurses we weren't bothered either- or we would have avoided Birmingham at all cost! Heard enough to think that th eliklihood of it spreading was so small as to not warrant panicking.
And yes this is a time when vaccines likely to be cause more problems. Vaccinate a whole city for a few cases you will get some reactions and as in this case it didn't spread. I assume those exposed directly were vaccinated. Because yes there are always risks with vaccines- it's just that the risks are hugely hugely less than the risks of catchin ghte disease itself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That will be lovely if he does pay it to you.


Not quite into the day, here, as yet. Literally, time will tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know how he did it but he had such a smug look on his face when the nurse weighed him . As we have an on going dialogue about his weight I soon wiped that away when I proceeded to tell her all the things he was eating that he shouldn't . It's not so much the wrong things he is eating as too much like fruit instead of eating one he will have a few and he drinks to much even though I get the diet ones and he knows he should only have a glass full a day .


Is he obstinate about other matters- or just the issue over food?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


I am so sorry to hear this Cathy, both for you, and her family and other friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope he does too.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better today.


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Glad you are feeling better, Julie. I can't imagine the heat your area has. Wish I could share a little of our cold and blustery weather with you!


Thank you April!
We are not as bad as Australia, though. Bundyanne, who has been visiting lately just posted this on main:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384144-1.html
rather an eye opener.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all this sunny Tuesday morning.🌞have had snow squalls and flurries the last few days. Haven't been out in a week or so. It was nice to get out last night. Knitting group was fun. The previous week there was the lady who runs it and 3 other people. 2 ladies and a man. I was the first to arrive this week then the lady who runs it and another lady. The lady who runs it (didn't even get her name😕) is a sock knitter and the other lady Heather is a new knitter. I was able to help her a bit.👍 I enjoyed the 1 1/2 hours and look forward to next week.
> Outside of the library I took 2 pics of the snow and one when I got home. Off to knit on the barbie coat.


So different from winter at my place! Glad you enjoyed the knitting group.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I am working on:
> The Sarah Hatton, Leila Shrug- front and back.
> It will HAVE to be blocked before I stitch it- it is VERY 3 dimensional.


Looks so lovely, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks so lovely, Julie.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess I should go to bed as it is after 1am.
But I've got myself worked up over a poster on another topic who is attacking Australia for culling 2 million feral cats. Down here they have been responsible for killing off 27 species unique to Australia and each cat eats at least 1,8oo small animlas a year (some close to 11,000!). So the government have among other things decided to cull 2 million of them and try to set up some cat free islands and areas to allow the unique wildife to survive. Hard as culling is I feel that until they can come with some other way if it 1 cat to so many small animals the small animals have to take precednce. Cats are everywhere, our small animals aren't.
I also wouldn't have been as annoyed and insultedif she was Australian- but sheis from England and so can have no idea of the problems faced here.
We should catch them and neuter them she says becuase it works here (England)- yes in the long run it will work if we can get them all. But in the mean time the neutered cats are eating up our wildlife. In England they aren't destrying the unique wildlife but eating mice and rats in urban areas. Mo tof ours are in remote areas


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Found out yesterday that my aunt by marriage died the night before. She was quite a looker in her day but ended up blind and unkempt, which I attributed to the blindness. She always kept me laughing with her outspokenness, but I gather from her daughters, that in her later years that showed up as negativity. All the older ones are leaving. Guess that is the cycle of life and always has been, but learning to accept all the losses is difficult, for sure. As I looked at the obituaries I saw so many in our home area of Ohio that were in there 40's and 50's, so kids to us, and they have already passed. Shocking.

Been up and started cleaning out the downstairs guest 1/2 bathroom cupboard. Wow, it's like a store in there with all the things that were hidden. So nice to get things organized under there. Found some lovely scented candles for the candle warmer and lovely mulberry room fragrance.

Met a friend for lunch yesterday down at the canal and it was fun. Lasted 2 1/2 hrs., then went to buy a winter coat. Was ok without one and just my nice cape, but getting colder now. Got one at 85% off. What a great deal. It is black, has a hood along with brown faux fur along all the edges. Then with great luck found a pair of black and brown gloves on sale. I actually put them on and left my cape in the car as it was so cold to even go back to the car. That hood sure came in handy. The wind had really kicked up and drove home in white-outs with the snow blowing so, but worth it for the wonderful prices. I'm so happy with my coat and have needed one for a few years. Great that I lost some weight so I had more of a selection. It was 50% off and then if you used the store card you got an extra 35% off.

Watching some old Joan Crawford DVD's and enjoying them so. Also listening to German radio and trying to get used to German again so I can talk when we go back to Germany. DH was questioning me and amazed at how much I still knew. I was too. :shock: :shock: Especially after lunch with my friend where I had trouble discussing things without being able to remember names and different facts to even bring up what I wanted to discuss. LOL Thank goodness the German is still in my memory.

Well, past time to turn the heat up and get warmed. Wish I was headed south, but it is beautiful with everything covered in snow Looks like about 6-8 inches and it is sticking to the branches of the trees. Magical.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I guess I should go to bed as it is after 1am.
> But I've got myself worked up over a poster on another topic who is attacking Australia for culling 2 million feral cats. Down here they have been responsible for killing off 27 species unique to Australia and each cat eats at least 1,8oo small animlas a year (some close to 11,000!). So the government have among other things decided to cull 2 million of them and try to set up some cat free islands and areas to allow the unique wildife to survive. Hard as culling is I feel that until they can come with some other way if it 1 cat to so many small animals the small animals have to take precednce. Cats are everywhere, our small animals aren't.
> I also wouldn't have been as annoyed and insultedif she was Australian- but sheis from England and so can have no idea of the problems faced here.
> We should catch them and neuter them she says becuase it works here (England)- yes in the long run it will work if we can get them all. But in the mean time the neutered cats are eating up our wildlife. In England they aren't destrying the unique wildlife but eating mice and rats in urban areas. Mo tof ours are in remote areas


 I read that post . I always think what goes on in other democratic ( is that the word I want ? ) countries is up to the people who live in them and their government to deal with . They know more about their own countries than people who live miles away . Didn't the O.P think about the size of the country and the poor wildlife that is disappearing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watch scorpion to Sam . I call them the Mcgiver gang . Love the way they can make something from nothing


I had never heard of it until yesterday when it was talked about here so I looked for it last night. I agree, like the old McGiver


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No it is eradicated- it is in case this tyoe of thing happens that they have kept some in labs.
> WHO link on it. http://www.who.int/csr/disease/smallpox/en/
> This says htat it is effective for up to 4 days after expsoure as well. I was in Birmingham for a very short while at the time of the outbreak. Don't know if I would remember if not for the smallpox outbreak at the time and the associated panic from media etc that it would widen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Now if they can just get fools to immunize for other disease too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is 9.15 am here and I've still got the light on . It's back to dark grey and miserable . I was really hoping that the snow and frost along with blue skies that we have had the last few days would stay but no surprise surprise it's been raining so back to mud .Im fed up of wearing wellies and of cleaning them . Maybe I should stand them upside down and let the rain clean them
> Can I come and play in your snow Bonnie . Would love to walk on the frozen lake it's ages since I've done that


Your welcome to come, it's starting to get deep althought not yet like some years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did get to go to Skye, which is partly our ancestral home- it poured!!!!!!!! I spent time in Edinburgh and the East with cousin Bill, but was mostly in Glasgow with cousins Ian and Karen. (and Anna too ).


Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I used the recipe for Baked Honey Mustard Chicken for dinner last night only I used Pork Fillet instead of chicken.
> Result - - Beautiful meal.
> Thank you for posting this recipe, it is a 'keeper'.


I made it on Sunday and thought it was delicious too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I once had a tooth pulled when I hadn't been expecting to have it done that day and driving back home I started to feel faint. I pulled over and desperately tried to stay aware as I could picture the scenario.....me slumped unconscious at the wheel, blood coming from my mouth - I'd have been whipped away to hospital before you could say Jake! Managed to stay conscious then drove very slowly home. :shock:


Lucky you were able to get home. I had one pulled in Saskatoon by an orthodontist, it had long nasty roots, DH freaked out when I passed out 1/2 way home & took me to ER in North Battleford,they checked me out but I was fine after a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 16 but have to take Candy to the groomers. Back later. Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


That's sad, I'm glad they are able to keep her out of pain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I read that post . I always think what goes on in other democratic ( is that the word I want ? ) countries is up to the people who live in them and their government to deal with . They know more about their own countries than people who live miles away . Didn't the O.P think about the size of the country and the poor wildlife that is disappearing


I got close to telling her it wasn't her business- and that I avoid commenting on something in other countries that I disagree with. It is not my place to comment. If it comes up in converstion that is one thing but starting a post just for that purpsoe isn't IMHO.

I suspect that she didn't have any idea of the situation here- after all she told us that feral cats don't eat the wildlife. And for the UK that is right it seems. But here it is a choice between feral cats and native animals- to me a no brainer. One day I hope something else can come up to save needing to do it this way but for now I can't see any other way.
I think she dug herself into a hole she felt she couldn't get out of. But it was the attack on Australia that really riled me. After all how dare we try to protect our wildlife?

ANd now I really am going to bed- at 2.15


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> We are not as bad as Australia, though. Bundyanne, who has been visiting lately just posted this on main:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384144-1.html
> rather an eye opener.


Those poor farmers, terrible devastation.

Thanks Julie for posting the link, I hadn't seen it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I got close to telling her it wasn't her business- and that I avoid commenting on something in other countries that I disagree with. It is not my place to comment. If it comes up in converstion that is one thing but starting a post just for that purpsoe isn't IMHO.
> 
> I suspect that she didn't have any idea of the situation here- after all she told us that feral cats don't eat the wildlife. And for the UK that is right it seems. But here it is a choice between feral cats and native animals- to me a no brainer. One day I hope something else can come up to save needing to do it this way but for now I can't see any other way.
> I think she dug herself into a hole she felt she couldn't get out of. But it was the attack on Australia that really riled me. After all how dare we try to protect our wildlife?


We had a pack of feral cats living in the woods right on my doorstep many a time I saw them with birds and squirrels which I'm pretty sure are wildlife , I even saw 4 of them near a child and one went for her , all teeth and claws 
They were captured and neutered and then released again , which solves the problem of them breeding but like you say does not solve the other problems


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe becuase we were nurses we weren't bothered either- or we would have avoided Birmingham at all cost! Heard enough to think that th eliklihood of it spreading was so small as to not warrant panicking.
> And yes this is a time when vaccines likely to be cause more problems. Vaccinate a whole city for a few cases you will get some reactions and as in this case it didn't spread. I assume those exposed directly were vaccinated. Because yes there are always risks with vaccines- it's just that the risks are hugely hugely less than the risks of catchin ghte disease itself.


My nephew was scheduled to go to Africa with his National Guard Platoon to guard the ebola vaccination process -- he was to be in the second or third wave of support/protection for all the volunteers and for the vaccine itself. But, the first wave was so successfully run and established that no further troops were needed to go there. I was quite relieved when I heard this for him and his family, but also because the vaccination process is working out so well. What a relief that another epidemic didn't occur.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sme people just don't understand reason, it seems.
Cats were not indigenous to your country, were they? 
It seems by moving animals around the world we are really making a mess of things. I watch a program, maybe, Nature of Things, recently about the invasive marine life being dumped from ships that is totally destroying normal species, I think they were called Zebra Mussels. They also talked a out the Fire Ants in the southern US, eels in the Great Lakes , Tiger fish off the coast of Florida. Humans can really make a mess of things by being thoughtless.



darowil said:


> I guess I should go to bed as it is after 1am.
> But I've got myself worked up over a poster on another topic who is attacking Australia for culling 2 million feral cats. Down here they have been responsible for killing off 27 species unique to Australia and each cat eats at least 1,8oo small animlas a year (some close to 11,000!). So the government have among other things decided to cull 2 million of them and try to set up some cat free islands and areas to allow the unique wildife to survive. Hard as culling is I feel that until they can come with some other way if it 1 cat to so many small animals the small animals have to take precednce. Cats are everywhere, our small animals aren't.
> I also wouldn't have been as annoyed and insultedif she was Australian- but sheis from England and so can have no idea of the problems faced here.
> We should catch them and neuter them she says becuase it works here (England)- yes in the long run it will work if we can get them all. But in the mean time the neutered cats are eating up our wildlife. In England they aren't destrying the unique wildlife but eating mice and rats in urban areas. Mo tof ours are in remote areas


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My condolences on the loss of your aunt. I find it sad to think of myself as being the older generation in the family.all of my blood aunts & uncles have been gone for some time( still have 2 aunts on my step-dads side) I was talking with my cousin a couple of weeks ago of 21 first cousins on that side of my family only8 are left but my brother & I are younger than most of our first cousins kids
Sounds like you got a great deal on the coat, but not so great driving home in white outs.

When are you off to Germany? Just for a visit? Great that you remember the language well enough. I learned as a child but haven't kept with it enough to understand much anymore, I never spoke it but could understand



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Found out yesterday that my aunt by marriage died the night before. She was quite a looker in her day but ended up blind and unkempt, which I attributed to the blindness. She always kept me laughing with her outspokenness, but I gather from her daughters, that in her later years that showed up as negativity. All the older ones are leaving. Guess that is the cycle of life and always has been, but learning to accept all the losses is difficult, for sure. As I looked at the obituaries I saw so many in our home area of Ohio that were in there 40's and 50's, so kids to us, and they have already passed. Shocking.
> 
> Been up and started cleaning out the downstairs guest 1/2 bathroom cupboard. Wow, it's like a store in there with all the things that were hidden. So nice to get things organized under there. Found some lovely scented candles for the candle warmer and lovely mulberry room fragrance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We had a pack of feral cats living in the woods right on my doorstep many a time I saw them with birds and squirrels which I'm pretty sure are wildlife , I even saw 4 of them near a child and one went for her , all teeth and claws
> They were captured and neutered and then released again , which solves the problem of them breeding but like you say does not solve the other problems


I can't imagine the expense of neutering all those cats & as you say doesn't help the other problems.
I'm afraid if one of the went for my GKs getting neutered would be the least of it's problems :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


Very pretty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


I'm sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and I hope she has a peaceful passing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


They are lovely Kate and what a gorgeous colour you used . Very pretty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Someone called me yesterday about the sewing machine..."just for an update," which really didn't tell me anything at all...and the tech was supposed to call me back when he came in for the day, so I could find out what they wanted to do and how much more they want to charge (of course they will not honor the price they gave me before, because it is now not what they said before but "something else" :?: )--I left them a message this morning. I have a feeling I'm either going to say, do nothing and I'll come and get the $%&#! thing, or I'm going to say just keep it and dispose of it however you will. Two months today they've had it, and still no answer! I've concluded that there is no place now to take a machine in this city, which makes no sense in a city of this size (there is one other place but having dealt with them before, I'll never go back there either). Service, sadly, seems a thing of the past. And I was so hopeful. Well, I am glad I already got the replacement, but now it looks as if DD won't have her own machine after all.  Okay, rant over. 

DD should be home from her house sitting job today--and she did catch the mouse that got in while she was there!

I have about 9" worth on the bottom of the Guernsey now; almost finished the next repeat of the design rounds. So it's going a bit faster than I expected, even with having to put it in time out for a bit. I'll get an updated photo soon.

Daralene, my condolences on your aunt's passing. Good that you have retained your German, though!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene- sorry for another loss in your family. We realized as we sat around with family Christmas Eve that we are the elders now. Pretty somber and sobering thought.

Kate - love the fingerless gloves!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's too darn cold to go into the office and there's not much more on the consulting project from home. There are still problems with the U.S. payroll, but the person in the lead on this wants to handle them all by herself. That only leaves the 401(k) for me to finish which will be done within a week or so. So, looks like this assignment will be coming to an end by 2/12 as I figured and I'm so happy to have had the opportunity and so happy to have it nearing the end. 

I plan to do some catch up around here today and maybe even cook some dinner - novel thought for me lately; DH has been doing the cooking. He made pork chops last night which were very good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, how fun to buy a coat after losing all that weight. Sounds beautiful and warm. So sorry you have had another loss.
Gwen, what lovely colors.
Julie, hope the man shows up. Very sad pics but interesting the way you can manipulate pics to see differences.
Sugar, so sad about your friend. Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


So sad. I hope she is as comfortable and painfree as they can make her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, I agree, someone who doesn't know a country shouldn't be commenting. I love cats, but when they become problematic enough to destroy native animals drastic measures need to be taken, IMHO.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


They look good and relatively simple to make. Lovely colour.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was rather amazed too. I had just about completely given up!


I can understand why, that's quite a long time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


That's very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures.


Thanks Liz! All my own photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those poor farmers, terrible devastation.
> 
> Thanks Julie for posting the link, I hadn't seen it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sme people just don't understand reason, it seems.
> Cats were not indigenous to your country, were they?
> It seems by moving animals around the world we are really making a mess of things. I watch a program, maybe, Nature of Things, recently about the invasive marine life being dumped from ships that is totally destroying normal species, I think they were called Zebra Mussels. They also talked a out the Fire Ants in the southern US, eels in the Great Lakes , Tiger fish off the coast of Florida. Humans can really make a mess of things by being thoughtless.


Cats, stoats and other introduced species have brought about the demise of many of our native birds, as well. So many had ground nests, they were very vulnerable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


They do look good Kate- lovely purple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, how fun to buy a coat after losing all that weight. Sounds beautiful and warm. So sorry you have had another loss.
> Gwen, what lovely colors.
> Julie, hope the man shows up. Very sad pics but interesting the way you can manipulate pics to see differences.
> Sugar, so sad about your friend. Hugs.


Echoing Joy's thoughts, Daralene.

I really hope he does come by- probably not till this afternoon. 
The differences are quite extreme, it is amazing the technical feats they can achieve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can understand why, that's quite a long time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cathy I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I am praying with the pain medicine she will have a peaceful passing.

Daralene so happy that you had a wonderful time at lunch and the coat and gloves sound warm. Germany? Visiting? Vacation?

Julie glad you are keeping cool and hydrated.

I finished the barbie coat just now. I really like it&#128077;


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Echoing Joy's thoughts, Daralene.
> 
> I really hope he does come by- probably not till this afternoon.
> The differences are quite extreme, it is amazing the technical feats they can achieve.


Ditto on both comments.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free is good right? free is good. --- sam

Brioche Beanie
designed by Edith Murphy
ravelry.com/designers/edith-murphy

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/430/CEY-BriocheBeanie.pdf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cathy I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I am praying with the pain medicine she will have a peaceful passing.
> 
> Daralene so happy that you had a wonderful time at lunch and the coat and gloves sound warm. Germany? Visiting? Vacation?
> 
> ...


I love that little coat- good to see you diversifying!

Thanks Mel, I really don't want to feel again how I felt on Monday.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw the pics from Bundyanne. Just heartbreaking &#128148;

Glad you are not feeling as bad as Monday Julie.

I downloaded the hat pattern Sam. Will put it on my list of things I want to try this year.&#9786;

I am enjoying the barbie clothes right now. Gwen asked if they have a home. My friends friend ordered them for her grand daughter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I couldn't open hat site. How did you download?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the pics from Bundyanne. Just heartbreaking 💔
> 
> Glad you are not feeling as bad as Monday Julie.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may it be a peaceful passing - hugs to you and her family. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it is a fun show to watch. --- sam who played mcgiver?



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never heard of it until yesterday when it was talked about here so I looked for it last night. I agree, like the old McGiver


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well at least no vampires will be visiting any time soon....LOL....don't you just love the little one wanting to help though.


They came over this morning to spend the day with me. She helped mommy stir pancake batter. They came so there was someone besides just me here when Windstream came. Good thing. I was up at 7 waiting for the call saying they were coming. I fell back to sleep in my chair. I heard DD's car door. They were already here. I have been in a FM fog all day. Tired and just "off". We were supposed to have the internet and phone switched companies. Well, we are staying with Time Warner. Windstream had told us that we would have 50 mbps. Ha! Not! The best we could get for our area was 1.5-3 mbps!!!! No way. So now we are going thru (*&_(*& to get our phone number ported back to Time Warner. Thankfully, I got a really good young man with lots of patients at Time Warner. He even called back an hour ago to work on it some more, because Windstream wouldn't give me the account information I needed to port our number back. Supposedly I didn't have authorization. I sat right here 2 weeks ago while DH set things up. I know he put me on the account. Now they tell him I am on the account (but they don't have an account number for us). We have been on the phone with both companies for over 45 minutes. At least I still have internet!

Arriana had fun playing with the bunnies after breakfast. After I attempted to get the account information so I could port the number back again, we went to Pet Supplies Plus to get bunny stuff, and to Target. Went thru the drive thru at McDonald's because she was "hungy" again! By the time we got thru the drive thru, which was fairly quick, she was sound asleep! We sat in the parking lot and ate our sandwiches then came home. She didn't even wake up until Amber took her scarf off of her in my lap. Then she proceeded to eat more than half of a cheese burger!

Today has really not been a good day. In addition to all the mess with the phone and internet, today is the 3rd anniversary of Dad's death. Which is probably why I am having so much trouble with the FM. At least it has been a beautiful sun shiny day, and the kids have been here. That helps a lot.

Time to figure out dinner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow. Suppose to be 24F in the morning....Brrrrrr here in the south. Now to go rummage through the craft room and see if I can find a bulky weight yarn to make her a hat.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He will be keeping the mower, but returning the money he owes, with luck- about $100. Tomorrow will tell, with luck.


That will be good, if he follows through with it. I hope so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved war and peace - it's been years since i read it - maybe i sh ould hunt in out and read it again. i didn't notice it being shown here. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have tried to read the Tolstoy books but they are some of the few I gave up on. Names too confusing & books just too long. I've not watched War & Peace, I don't think it's on here but watching would sure be easier than reading.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That will be good, if he follows through with it. I hope so.


So do I!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the names, good choice!!


DD said to call them Frick and Frack. Except that didn't work to well with a 2 year old saying it! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i loved war and peace - it's been years since i read it - maybe i sh ould hunt in out and read it again. i didn't notice it being shown here. --- sam


Read all of Tolstoy that I could find in translation- very fond of Anna Karenina too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Golly thats a big difference in prices.


I know. From what I have since been told, they are a very froo froo place that does invitro for show dogs, and for some big star names. I guess they don't care too much about their local business. That is for the one charging over $400 each.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely kate - great color and love the mock cable. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had such a hassle of a day, Tami. Gentle hugs & hope the fog passes quickly. Anniversaries such as that one are hard to manage, I know.

Meanwhile, I still have had NO return call from the sewing machine place, so I am going down there tomorrow to pick up my machine. I will generally go to great lengths to avoid confrontation (an understatement!), but it's time this situation ends. Enough is enough. 

Tonight is his motorcycle group's pool night, so I won't get much knitting done. We don't stay late, just go and play a few games (I stink at pool, but it's just for fun). And soon I need to go and fix some supper. 

Hope all are warm/cool as needed and sending good thoughts for all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all this sunny Tuesday morning.🌞have had snow squalls and flurries the last few days. Haven't been out in a week or so. It was nice to get out last night. Knitting group was fun. The previous week there was the lady who runs it and 3 other people. 2 ladies and a man. I was the first to arrive this week then the lady who runs it and another lady. The lady who runs it (didn't even get her name😕) is a sock knitter and the other lady Heather is a new knitter. I was able to help her a bit.👍 I enjoyed the 1 1/2 hours and look forward to next week.
> Outside of the library I took 2 pics of the snow and one when I got home. Off to knit on the barbie coat.


I am glad you had a good time! Now you have someone who can help you with socks, and you will be able to finish Gage's Christmas stocking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry you have had a rough day tami - sending you tons of soothing healing energy and lots of hugs. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> They came over this morning to spend the day with me. She helped mommy stir pancake batter. They came so there was someone besides just me here when Windstream came. Good thing. I was up at 7 waiting for the call saying they were coming. I fell back to sleep in my chair. I heard DD's car door. They were already here. I have been in a FM fog all day. Tired and just "off". We were supposed to have the internet and phone switched companies. Well, we are staying with Time Warner. Windstream had told us that we would have 50 mbps. Ha! Not! The best we could get for our area was 1.5-3 mbps!!!! No way. So now we are going thru (*&_(*& to get our phone number ported back to Time Warner. Thankfully, I got a really good young man with lots of patients at Time Warner. He even called back an hour ago to work on it some more, because Windstream wouldn't give me the account information I needed to port our number back. Supposedly I didn't have authorization. I sat right here 2 weeks ago while DH set things up. I know he put me on the account. Now they tell him I am on the account (but they don't have an account number for us). We have been on the phone with both companies for over 45 minutes. At least I still have internet!
> 
> Arriana had fun playing with the bunnies after breakfast. After I attempted to get the account information so I could port the number back again, we went to Pet Supplies Plus to get bunny stuff, and to Target. Went thru the drive thru at McDonald's because she was "hungy" again! By the time we got thru the drive thru, which was fairly quick, she was sound asleep! We sat in the parking lot and ate our sandwiches then came home. She didn't even wake up until Amber took her scarf off of her in my lap. Then she proceeded to eat more than half of a cheese burger!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> but it is a fun show to watch. --- sam who played mcgiver?


Richard Dean Anderson remember the hair if I say Mullet will you all know what I mean . I liked him in Stargate think he got better looking as he got older


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> We are not as bad as Australia, though. Bundyanne, who has been visiting lately just posted this on main:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384144-1.html
> rather an eye opener.


Very eye opening!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My nephew was scheduled to go to Africa with his National Guard Platoon to guard the ebola vaccination process -- he was to be in the second or third wave of support/protection for all the volunteers and for the vaccine itself. But, the first wave was so successfully run and established that no further troops were needed to go there. I was quite relieved when I heard this for him and his family, but also because the vaccination process is working out so well. What a relief that another epidemic didn't occur.


It's a great example of how beneficial vaccination is. Many developing countries now have good programs in place which in emergencies like this they can use as a basis.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Found out yesterday that my aunt by marriage died the night before. She was quite a looker in her day but ended up blind and unkempt, which I attributed to the blindness. She always kept me laughing with her outspokenness, but I gather from her daughters, that in her later years that showed up as negativity. All the older ones are leaving. Guess that is the cycle of life and always has been, but learning to accept all the losses is difficult, for sure. As I looked at the obituaries I saw so many in our home area of Ohio that were in there 40's and 50's, so kids to us, and they have already passed. Shocking.
> 
> Been up and started cleaning out the downstairs guest 1/2 bathroom cupboard. Wow, it's like a store in there with all the things that were hidden. So nice to get things organized under there. Found some lovely scented candles for the candle warmer and lovely mulberry room fragrance.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear of your aunt's passing. My sympathy and prayers. I am glad you had a nice lunch and remembering your German. What a great deal on your coat and gloves! Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Now if they can just get fools to immunize for other disease too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My turn for a Gwennie. 

My clever iPad put up Gwenniepooh as an option! Don't think that would be built in. Clearly it can learn some words.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sme people just don't understand reason, it seems.
> Cats were not indigenous to your country, were they?
> It seems by moving animals around the world we are really making a mess of things. I watch a program, maybe, Nature of Things, recently about the invasive marine life being dumped from ships that is totally destroying normal species, I think they were called Zebra Mussels. They also talked a out the Fire Ants in the southern US, eels in the Great Lakes , Tiger fish off the coast of Florida. Humans can really make a mess of things by being thoughtless.


No not indigenous. Bought over the early English settlers. Which makes the comment by the OP on the other topic rather ironic when she says if they had let it happen we wouldn't have a problem now. They weren't Australians but English! Mind you they had no idea at the time of the impact bringing them over would have. 
Someone else has posted photos of the feral cats- they are huge. No wonder they eat to 30 small animals a day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lucky you were able to get home. I had one pulled in Saskatoon by an orthodontist, it had long nasty roots, DH freaked out when I passed out 1/2 way home & took me to ER in North Battleford,they checked me out but I was fine after a while.


Sounds like it was a huge shock to your system and they let you go too soon! Glad you were ok after a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sme people just don't understand reason, it seems.
> Cats were not indigenous to your country, were they?
> It seems by moving animals around the world we are really making a mess of things. I watch a program, maybe, Nature of Things, recently about the invasive marine life being dumped from ships that is totally destroying normal species, I think they were called Zebra Mussels. They also talked a out the Fire Ants in the southern US, eels in the Great Lakes , Tiger fish off the coast of Florida. Humans can really make a mess of things by being thoughtless.


We have the Zebra Mussels in the Great Lakes now, have had for years, that were brought in on the ships, and not native. It really has messed things up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


Those are very nice!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think you are quite right, service is a thing of the past. It seems we have bcome a disposable society, when something breaks you just buy a new one.
I was looking for a handle for my old Singer Genie as it fell over in the car & it broke, seems I can buy a used machine for less than the handle.

Seems like you are really flying along on the Gansey.



Sorlenna said:


> Someone called me yesterday about the sewing machine..."just for an update," which really didn't tell me anything at all...and the tech was supposed to call me back when he came in for the day, so I could find out what they wanted to do and how much more they want to charge (of course they will not honor the price they gave me before, because it is now not what they said before but "something else" :?: )--I left them a message this morning. I have a feeling I'm either going to say, do nothing and I'll come and get the $%&#! thing, or I'm going to say just keep it and dispose of it however you will. Two months today they've had it, and still no answer! I've concluded that there is no place now to take a machine in this city, which makes no sense in a city of this size (there is one other place but having dealt with them before, I'll never go back there either). Service, sadly, seems a thing of the past. And I was so hopeful. Well, I am glad I already got the replacement, but now it looks as if DD won't have her own machine after all.  Okay, rant over.
> 
> DD should be home from her house sitting job today--and she did catch the mouse that got in while she was there!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We had a pack of feral cats living in the woods right on my doorstep many a time I saw them with birds and squirrels which I'm pretty sure are wildlife , I even saw 4 of them near a child and one went for her , all teeth and claws
> They were captured and neutered and then released again , which solves the problem of them breeding but like you say does not solve the other problems


That's interesting with them saying they don't do this. Clearly it was a figment of your imagination. 
Like the time David's sisters cat caught a bird, bought it inside and was playing with it. David's mother swore black and blue that the cat didn't catch birds- despite seeing it go through the house with the bird in its mouth and the feathers in her bedroom. As David was under the misapprehension that this meant the cat had caught a bird he successfully got the non-existent bird out the house with no apparent negative outcomes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

finished page 67


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


The mock cables look really good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i loved war and peace - it's been years since i read it - maybe i sh ould hunt in out and read it again. i didn't notice it being shown here. --- sam


I read the book and once was enough , I'm not watching the TV series either l preferred Anna Karenina


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cats, stoats and other introduced species have brought about the demise of many of our native birds, as well. So many had ground nests, they were very vulnerable.


Including our possums. Over here they aren't a problem but another story for you where they don't belong


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> DD said to call them Frick and Frack. Except that didn't work to well with a 2 year old saying it! LOL


Or an older person either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No not indigenous. Bought over the early English settlers. Which makes the comment by the OP on the other topic rather ironic when she says if they had let it happen we wouldn't have a problem now. They weren't Australians but English! Mind you they had no idea at the time of the impact bringing them over would have.
> Someone else has posted photos of the feral cats- they are huge. No wonder they eat to 30 small animals a day.


I saw those pictures they were much bigger than the feral cats that were here


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Including our possums. Over here they aren't a problem but another story for you where they don't belong


I was reading an article this morning about pythons and how people had been releasing their pets into the wild in Florida when they didn't want them any more (most likely because they got too big to manage). The snakes are thriving, it seems, and wreaking havoc on the ecosystem there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They came over this morning to spend the day with me. She helped mommy stir pancake batter. They came so there was someone besides just me here when Windstream came. Good thing. I was up at 7 waiting for the call saying they were coming. I fell back to sleep in my chair. I heard DD's car door. They were already here. I have been in a FM fog all day. Tired and just "off". We were supposed to have the internet and phone switched companies. Well, we are staying with Time Warner. Windstream had told us that we would have 50 mbps. Ha! Not! The best we could get for our area was 1.5-3 mbps!!!! No way. So now we are going thru (*&_(*& to get our phone number ported back to Time Warner. Thankfully, I got a really good young man with lots of patients at Time Warner. He even called back an hour ago to work on it some more, because Windstream wouldn't give me the account information I needed to port our number back. Supposedly I didn't have authorization. I sat right here 2 weeks ago while DH set things up. I know he put me on the account. Now they tell him I am on the account (but they don't have an account number for us). We have been on the phone with both companies for over 45 minutes. At least I still have internet!
> 
> Arriana had fun playing with the bunnies after breakfast. After I attempted to get the account information so I could port the number back again, we went to Pet Supplies Plus to get bunny stuff, and to Target. Went thru the drive thru at McDonald's because she was "hungy" again! By the time we got thru the drive thru, which was fairly quick, she was sound asleep! We sat in the parking lot and ate our sandwiches then came home. She didn't even wake up until Amber took her scarf off of her in my lap. Then she proceeded to eat more than half of a cheese burger!
> 
> ...


You could have done without all those hassles today- but maybe all on one day better. Hope the FM fog is better after a sleep. 
Sometimes it hardly seems worth the hassles involved in swapping companies does it? Hopefully after all that it gets sorted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, sorry you are having such issues with Internet & phone providers.such a pain in the butt.
Sorry the fibromyalgia is acting up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was reading an article this morning about pythons and how people had been releasing their pets into the wild in Florida when they didn't want them any more (most likely because they got too big to manage). The snakes are thriving, it seems, and wreaking havoc on the ecosystem there.


These days it is just irresponsible as the damage animals not native to the area do is well known. So no one should be releasing animals into the wild- other of course then the programs aimed at increasing native populations! But that is a totally different issue


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> These days it is just irresponsible as the damage animals not native to the area do is well known. So no one should be releasing animals into the wild- other of course then the programs aimed at increasing native populations! But that is a totally different issue


I think there should be a law about selling certain animals as pets when they clearly are not pets . We have lots of animal s in the water ways that should not be there due to people just wanting rid of them and lots of news stories of snakes escaping


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was reading an article this morning about pythons and how people had been releasing their pets into the wild in Florida when they didn't want them any more (most likely because they got too big to manage). The snakes are thriving, it seems, and wreaking havoc on the ecosystem there.


Call me silly, but who in their right mind wants a snake as a ""pet"? It's not like you can actually interact with a snake! Gross. Did you hear about the 2 little boys in NewBrunswick who were killed by a python that escaped it's cage?
I've also heard how they are wrecking things in Florida


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Call me silly, but who in their right mind wants a snake as a ""pet"? It's not like you can actually interact with a snake! Gross. Did you hear about the 2 little boys in NewBrunswick who were killed by a python that escaped it's cage?
> I've also heard how they are wrecking things in Florida


Yes, and there have been other cases where children have been killed by "pets." I can't imagine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think there should be a law about selling certain animals as pets when they clearly are not pets . We have lots of animal s in the water ways that should not be there due to people just wanting rid of them and lots of news stories of snakes escaping


Admittedly this only applies to cats and dogs for now but it is a start but a recommendation has been made that anyone buying a cat or dog have answered an online test on pet care. And that all puppies and kittens must be desexed at 3 months ( exceptions for breeders). Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Call me silly, but who in their right mind wants a snake as a ""pet"? It's not like you can actually interact with a snake! Gross. Did you hear about the 2 little boys in NewBrunswick who were killed by a python that escaped it's cage?
> I've also heard how they are wrecking things in Florida


OK I will call you silly but then would to call myself silly as well as I agree with you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Admittedly this only applies to cats and dogs for now but it is a start but a recommendation has been made that anyone buying a cat or dog have answered an online test on pet care. And that all puppies and kittens must be desexed at 3 months ( exceptions for breeders). Makes a lot of sense.


Here the shelters do the spay or neuter before they will allow an adoption. We do have a big problem with puppy mills, however, and feral cats in some areas. Cities are trying to do a trap, neuter, and re-release with a lot of them when shelters are overfull. It makes me sad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here the shelters do the spay or neuter before they will allow an adoption. We do have a big problem with puppy mills, however, and feral cats in some areas. Cities are trying to do a trap, neuter, and re-release with a lot of them when shelters are overfull. It makes me sad.


Neutering is certainly the best option for small areas or small numbers-and even large numbers if they are not causing a great deal of damage in the current numbers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Julie, that is heart breaking. The conversation about the debt folks are incurring, due to the drought, is really eye opening. In the U.S. we are not hearing much about the plight of Australia.Shame on our news services. Thank you for sharing this.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> We are not as bad as Australia, though. Bundyanne, who has been visiting lately just posted this on main:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384144-1.html
> rather an eye opener.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better. Keep up the fluids and resting. Fingers crossed that you will get your money tomorrow!

Gwen, beautiful scarf!

Cathy, I'm sorry that your friend will not improve. I'm glad that they are keeping her comfortable.

Tami, I love garlic! But I guess you can have too much.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely gloves, KateB!


KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the exact sentiments......



angelam said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Only popped in long enough to catch back up. Have been watching War and Peace while knitting. Finished DD's Diagonal Ribbed scarf so she will have something to bundle up in tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami I am sorry your fm has flared up.
Daralene I can't remember if I gave my condolences on your Aunts passing. If not I apologize and I am truly sorry.

I don't think I ever read War and Peace. I may have to look at the library next Monday.

Made these tonight. So tiny and kinda cute/funny. Barbies knit underwear and socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Including our possums. Over here they aren't a problem but another story for you where they don't belong


It is the damage the possums do to the forests, I think that is their worst impact. I was able to buy possum meat for Ringo, but it is no longer on the shelf.- They would have to know they had not been poisoned though. I think the days of possum hunting are long gone- people used to be employed to shoot them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry you are having such issues with Internet & phone providers.such a pain in the butt.
> Sorry the fibromyalgia is acting up.


ditto, plus of course the sad anniversary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh, Julie, that is heart breaking. The conversation about the debt folks are incurring, due to the drought, is really eye opening. In the U.S. we are not hearing much about the plight of Australia.Shame on our news services. Thank you for sharing this.


I had not known it was so bad, until Bundyanne posted this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From me too Cathy. 


RookieRetiree said:


> It did sound like a horrible situation and I was praying for a miracle. So sorry about this sad news. Gentle hugs and more prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Working on the fluids- resting does seem to help.



pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better. Keep up the fluids and resting. Fingers crossed that you will get your money tomorrow!
> 
> Gwen, beautiful scarf!
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami I am sorry your fm has flared up.
> Daralene I can't remember if I gave my condolences on your Aunts passing. If not I apologize and I am truly sorry.
> 
> I don't think I ever read War and Peace. I may have to look at the library next Monday.
> ...


They would have to be real miniatures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


On the other hand, the rain surely is good, or is it flooding?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look really nice Kate. Love the mock cable and the yarn. Good job!


KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Update on my sister. The surgeon was pleased with the state of her wound but recommends radiotherapy and chemo which she has to to discus on Thursday with the oncologist . My sister very worried about the chemo so we will have to wait and see. She is very down today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Update on my sister. The surgeon was pleased with the state of her wound but recommends radiotherapy and chemo which she has to to discus on Thursday with the oncologist . My sister very worried about the chemo so we will have to wait and see. She is very down today.


It can have such drastic side-effects- I can see why she is feeling down- prayers continuing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am sorry about your machine. I agree; good service is so difficult to find. I still haven't taken my machine in to be repaire from when it broke at Christmas. I just hate having to drive 45 min. to leave it to be repaired. Silly, but I just don't enjoy the journey there and back. As large as Athens is there really should be a place here.



Sorlenna said:


> Someone called me yesterday about the sewing machine..."just for an update," which really didn't tell me anything at all...and the tech was supposed to call me back when he came in for the day, so I could find out what they wanted to do and how much more they want to charge (of course they will not honor the price they gave me before, because it is now not what they said before but "something else" :?: )--I left them a message this morning. I have a feeling I'm either going to say, do nothing and I'll come and get the $%&#! thing, or I'm going to say just keep it and dispose of it however you will. Two months today they've had it, and still no answer! I've concluded that there is no place now to take a machine in this city, which makes no sense in a city of this size (there is one other place but having dealt with them before, I'll never go back there either). Service, sadly, seems a thing of the past. And I was so hopeful. Well, I am glad I already got the replacement, but now it looks as if DD won't have her own machine after all.  Okay, rant over.
> 
> DD should be home from her house sitting job today--and she did catch the mouse that got in while she was there!
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry you've had such a hassle of a day, Tami. Gentle hugs & hope the fog passes quickly. Anniversaries such as that one are hard to manage, I know.
> 
> Meanwhile, I still have had NO return call from the sewing machine place, so I am going down there tomorrow to pick up my machine. I will generally go to great lengths to avoid confrontation (an understatement!), but it's time this situation ends. Enough is enough.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna. Have fun tonight!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can have such drastic side-effects- I can see why she is feeling down- prayers continuing.


Thank you Julie. Are you on the mend do you think.? If resting is helping then that's what you must do.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry about your aunt. It's hard when we lose someone.

Kate, I love the gloves! Plus, it is my favorite color!

Tami, that is a lot to neuter the bunnies. I hope you can find someone that will do it at a more reasonable rate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry you have had a rough day tami - sending you tons of soothing healing energy and lots of hugs. --- sam


Thanks Sam. We met DD and the kids at the Polish Club for tacos for supper. Well, I went thru McDonald's drive thru for me, since I can't eat the taco meat. Still a good time with DD & kids. Arriana had 3 chicken nuggets, a little taco meat, a few fries, a few bites of taco chips and lots of pop corn! Damien had 3 hard tacos, DD had a taco salad, & DH had 3 soft tacos. And Damien eats pop corn like I do! I was a good girl and left the pop corn alone. It doesn't quite go down well yet. We came back home and had some apple slab that I had taken out of the freezer the other day, then it was time for them to go home, finish home work and get the kids ready for bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Richard Dean Anderson remember the hair if I say Mullet will you all know what I mean . I liked him in Stargate think he got better looking as he got older


We always enjoyed McGiver!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or an older person either


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maya is a beautiful dog! I don't recall having seen a picture of her before. I need to show DD the backpack; she may want to get one for Sydney. .

So sad to hear of Daralene's aunt and Cathy's friend. Sending up prayers for all affected.

Melody the barbie coat and undergarments are great. I hoope they will pay you well for them. Now you need to just enlarge the coat and do one for yourself.



sassafras123 said:


> Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You could have done without all those hassles today- but maybe all on one day better. Hope the FM fog is better after a sleep.
> Sometimes it hardly seems worth the hassles involved in swapping companies does it? Hopefully after all that it gets sorted.


I certainly could have done without. And it still isn't sorted. We hadn't cancelled our phone or internet with TW, so still have the internet, but the technician switched the phone over. As we cancelled the transaction before it was finished, it seems we have created a major issue. Supposedly there is no account at the "new" place that we ended up not going with, so TW can't switch the phone back yet. At least we mainly use our cell phones. Mostly politicians and telemarketers are the ones that use the house phone. Only keeping it because it will still cost me the same even if I cancel it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry you are having such issues with Internet & phone providers.such a pain in the butt.
> Sorry the fibromyalgia is acting up.


Thanks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending up prayers for wisdom and peace for your sister in making this decision.


martina said:


> Update on my sister. The surgeon was pleased with the state of her wound but recommends radiotherapy and chemo which she has to to discus on Thursday with the oncologist . My sister very worried about the chemo so we will have to wait and see. She is very down today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think there should be a law about selling certain animals as pets when they clearly are not pets . We have lots of animal s in the water ways that should not be there due to people just wanting rid of them and lots of news stories of snakes escaping


Here that doesn't seem to help. If someone wants a certain critter that isn't allowed, and has plenty of money, they can still find a way to get them. Legal or not. And then turn them loose when they get tired of them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Joy...Maya is a beautiful dog. Makes me kinda miss my China girl.

9:15pm and I am off to read Gage a few chapters of one of his books from Christmas. Night all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better. Keep up the fluids and resting. Fingers crossed that you will get your money tomorrow!
> 
> Gwen, beautiful scarf!
> 
> ...


 :lol: Sure can! The kids all love it, and so does my DB & DSIL. They all have to think about how they are cooking if I will be eating it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami I am sorry your fm has flared up.
> Daralene I can't remember if I gave my condolences on your Aunts passing. If not I apologize and I am truly sorry.
> 
> I don't think I ever read War and Peace. I may have to look at the library next Monday.
> ...


Cute! It won't be long before I have to start doing these. Arriana got her first Barbie for Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Computer acting weird tonight. Not up to messing with it either. 

Tami hope the rest of the week is calmer for you. 

If I've left out anyone it hasn't been intentional. Oh, almost forgot to say talked briefly to Marianne earlier this evening. This past weekend has been very rough; she's had to call EMTs for her mother Friday and neighbor who is a nurse has had to come over several times. Marianne is going to try to call me back this evening (we've been playing phone tag) and fill me in on what all is happening; just said she was scared for her mom. Please keep her in your prayers. I'll keep you posted when I now more.

Hugs and prayers for everyone. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto, plus of course the sad anniversary.


Thank you Julie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


Hope the knee is better tomorrow. Maybe it's sore because of the rain. I sure can understand not wanting a muddy dog in the car. I think this is the first time I have seen a picture of Maya. She is gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Update on my sister. The surgeon was pleased with the state of her wound but recommends radiotherapy and chemo which she has to to discus on Thursday with the oncologist . My sister very worried about the chemo so we will have to wait and see. She is very down today.


A case of good news/bad news. I will continue to keep her in my prayers, and, of course, you also.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sending prayers for Marianne and her mom. It is so hard to see our moms go down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Joy...Maya is a beautiful dog. Makes me kinda miss my China girl.
> 
> 9:15pm and I am off to read Gage a few chapters of one of his books from Christmas. Night all.


Good night!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer acting weird tonight. Not up to messing with it either.
> 
> Tami hope the rest of the week is calmer for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen. Sending prayers for Marianne and her mom.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending up prayers for wisdom and peace for your sister in making this decision.


Thank you, my prayers for Marianne and her Mom.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel and Tami, thank you. Love my Dobie, they are Velcro dogs, should have named her Ruth. Whether I goeth she goeth. Mostly comforting. But with her high energy can make annoying.
Tami, hugs, hope fm flare subsides, phone problem fixed.
Martina, so sorry to hear news on your DS. Of course it feels a shock and frightening. Hopefully she can speak to someone who has had treatment presently as they have improved. Mary will be in my prayers.
Gwen, Dear Marianne and her Mom will be in my prayers. Please keep us posted. If daughter wants doggie backpack take dog to store or get very accurate measurements. Ask me how I know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 74. Hugs and prayers for all. Good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie. Are you on the mend do you think.? If resting is helping then that's what you must do.


I am taking things very quietly. Seems to be working.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was pretty daft I must say!


You are not wrong, it certainly wasn't my brightest moment. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The latest news is bad. She isnt going to make it. Just a matter of time very soon. She is being kept comfortable with morphine. So very sad.


I'm so sorry Cathy, prayers for you all and her family, and that she isn't suffering at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh, Kaye! One can only imagine! My oldest daughter has a bunny. My youngest, like you, seems to get huge hives just at the thought of "bunny!" Go figure!


Oh no, poor girl, at least I don't get hives, but the rest is no fun either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all this sunny Tuesday morning.🌞have had snow squalls and flurries the last few days. Haven't been out in a week or so. It was nice to get out last night. Knitting group was fun. The previous week there was the lady who runs it and 3 other people. 2 ladies and a man. I was the first to arrive this week then the lady who runs it and another lady. The lady who runs it (didn't even get her name😕) is a sock knitter and the other lady Heather is a new knitter. I was able to help her a bit.👍 I enjoyed the 1 1/2 hours and look forward to next week.
> Outside of the library I took 2 pics of the snow and one when I got home. Off to knit on the barbie coat.


Wonderful that you had a great time!! I hope that you continue to go and enjoy yourself, wonderful too that you were able to help the other knitter a bit. 
Cold looking evening, but nice looking area.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Nice soft rain, no flooding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Nice soft rain, no flooding.


That is good, Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess I should go to bed as it is after 1am.
> But I've got myself worked up over a poster on another topic who is attacking Australia for culling 2 million feral cats. Down here they have been responsible for killing off 27 species unique to Australia and each cat eats at least 1,8oo small animlas a year (some close to 11,000!). So the government have among other things decided to cull 2 million of them and try to set up some cat free islands and areas to allow the unique wildife to survive. Hard as culling is I feel that until they can come with some other way if it 1 cat to so many small animals the small animals have to take precednce. Cats are everywhere, our small animals aren't.
> I also wouldn't have been as annoyed and insultedif she was Australian- but sheis from England and so can have no idea of the problems faced here.
> We should catch them and neuter them she says becuase it works here (England)- yes in the long run it will work if we can get them all. But in the mean time the neutered cats are eating up our wildlife. In England they aren't destrying the unique wildlife but eating mice and rats in urban areas. Mo tof ours are in remote areas


Yes, you are correct, unfortunately it will take far too long for the neutered/spayed cats to die of natural causes, and they will extinguish many small wildlife forms in the mean time. I wish there were a better alternative, but unfortunately at this time there isn't. Not to say the least of the cost to the gov't of spaying and neutering all those cats. Sad but not too many viable options in the situation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmergma, wonderful deal on your winter coat and gloves, doesn't get much better than that. And great that you remembered more of your German that you thought.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Update on my sister. The surgeon was pleased with the state of her wound but recommends radiotherapy and chemo which she has to to discus on Thursday with the oncologist . My sister very worried about the chemo so we will have to wait and see. She is very down today.


I'm glad her wound is healing well but too bad she needs additional treatments, hopefully she will tolerate them well. How old is she? It seems younger peope tolerate chemo better in most I've seen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry about the passing of your Aunt, it's never easy to see the generations passing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


Those are great Kate. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cathy I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I am praying with the pain medicine she will have a peaceful passing.
> 
> Daralene so happy that you had a wonderful time at lunch and the coat and gloves sound warm. Germany? Visiting? Vacation?
> 
> ...


That looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> free is good right? free is good. --- sam
> 
> Brioche Beanie
> designed by Edith Murphy
> ...


Free is always good. 
Nice pattern, saved to do at some time later.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

See if I can send you pictures of some of the Christmas stockings I have made





I see it didn't work. Istill don't understand how to post pictures. Maybe someday I will learn but not now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope your knee is better soon. Maya is a very pretty dog. Did it take a long time to train her to wear the backpack? I've ne ER seen a dog wearing one. Here occasionally you see a dog trained to harness as people pull little wagons or sleighs with them.

Melody, I can't imagine knitting those tiny underwear. So far GD is far more interested in Lego, K'nex & John Deeres than Barbie so I've no need to make any .

Well, time to take the dog out & go to bed. So I can have sme ambition tomorrow. I want to bake buns & steam clean my livingroom so it's dry before the GKs come on Thursday night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They came over this morning to spend the day with me. She helped mommy stir pancake batter. They came so there was someone besides just me here when Windstream came. Good thing. I was up at 7 waiting for the call saying they were coming. I fell back to sleep in my chair. I heard DD's car door. They were already here. I have been in a FM fog all day. Tired and just "off". We were supposed to have the internet and phone switched companies. Well, we are staying with Time Warner. Windstream had told us that we would have 50 mbps. Ha! Not! The best we could get for our area was 1.5-3 mbps!!!! No way. So now we are going thru (*&_(*& to get our phone number ported back to Time Warner. Thankfully, I got a really good young man with lots of patients at Time Warner. He even called back an hour ago to work on it some more, because Windstream wouldn't give me the account information I needed to port our number back. Supposedly I didn't have authorization. I sat right here 2 weeks ago while DH set things up. I know he put me on the account. Now they tell him I am on the account (but they don't have an account number for us). We have been on the phone with both companies for over 45 minutes. At least I still have internet!
> 
> Arriana had fun playing with the bunnies after breakfast. After I attempted to get the account information so I could port the number back again, we went to Pet Supplies Plus to get bunny stuff, and to Target. Went thru the drive thru at McDonald's because she was "hungy" again! By the time we got thru the drive thru, which was fairly quick, she was sound asleep! We sat in the parking lot and ate our sandwiches then came home. She didn't even wake up until Amber took her scarf off of her in my lap. Then she proceeded to eat more than half of a cheese burger!
> 
> ...


Oh Lord, what a mess, I sure hope that you are able to get it all straightened out again soon, and maybe Time Warner will give you an even better price than you had before since you switched right back.. 
Sorry you're having a rough day, it's never easy, even after 30 year, I still have off days around the anniversary of my mom passing. 
LOL! I was going to suggest Frick and Frack yesterday, but then thought it might not work so well. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry you've had such a hassle of a day, Tami. Gentle hugs & hope the fog passes quickly. Anniversaries such as that one are hard to manage, I know.
> 
> Meanwhile, I still have had NO return call from the sewing machine place, so I am going down there tomorrow to pick up my machine. I will generally go to great lengths to avoid confrontation (an understatement!), but it's time this situation ends. Enough is enough.
> 
> ...


So sad that you can't even get a simple phone call back, we have a great guy here that fixes them locally, drop them off at the LYS and they call him, he picks them up and fixes them, usually withing a couple days, then brings them back to the LYS for you to pay and pick up, too bad you are not closer. 
Hope you had fun at pool though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Richard Dean Anderson remember the hair if I say Mullet will you all know what I mean . I liked him in Stargate think he got better looking as he got older


Yes, he was good in both shows. He is starting to show his age now, but still looking pretty good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami I am sorry your fm has flared up.
> Daralene I can't remember if I gave my condolences on your Aunts passing. If not I apologize and I am truly sorry.
> 
> I don't think I ever read War and Peace. I may have to look at the library next Monday.
> ...


You are going to be able to put together your own Barbie pattern book soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


She's such a pretty dog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Update on my sister. The surgeon was pleased with the state of her wound but recommends radiotherapy and chemo which she has to to discus on Thursday with the oncologist . My sister very worried about the chemo so we will have to wait and see. She is very down today.


So glad that her wound is doing well, sorry though that they are recommending radiation and chemo, hopefully she will get through them with as little ill-effects as possible, can't really blame her for being down about it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here that doesn't seem to help. If someone wants a certain critter that isn't allowed, and has plenty of money, they can still find a way to get them. Legal or not. And then turn them loose when they get tired of them.


Or it eats them and gets lose. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer acting weird tonight. Not up to messing with it either.
> 
> Tami hope the rest of the week is calmer for you.
> 
> ...


Poor Marianne, prayers going up, it's been such a rough couple years for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, seems I am all caught up, yay!! 

I'm just watching The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, I enjoy it every once in a while for something different, maybe I'll watch the Color Magic or the Hogfather next.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, thank you.
Bonnie, not long. She fussed for a few minutes but got used to it, then associated it with hiking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That is very sad indeed. Praying for you and her family at this time.


Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers, still no news. I believe doctors were taking the drain out today, I hope they manage to keep her pain free and comfortable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> We are not as bad as Australia, though. Bundyanne, who has been visiting lately just posted this on main:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384144-1.html
> rather an eye opener.


Terrible. :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Admittedly this only applies to cats and dogs for now but it is a start but a recommendation has been made that anyone buying a cat or dog have answered an online test on pet care. And that all puppies and kittens must be desexed at 3 months ( exceptions for breeders). Makes a lot of sense.


That is a good idea


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


Maya is beautiful Joy . Lovely to see bits of your desert too , complete opposite to here but still beautiful . Especially when the flowers bloom I would think


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Update on my sister. The surgeon was pleased with the state of her wound but recommends radiotherapy and chemo which she has to to discus on Thursday with the oncologist . My sister very worried about the chemo so we will have to wait and see. She is very down today.


Nots surprising your sister is down , are there Macmillan nurses at her hospital they are really good and will sit and talk her through any worries or questions she has and explain all the different types of chemo . Hopefully she won't have any of the side effects . Wishing her well soon Mary and you as I know you will be worrying for your sister 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Here that doesn't seem to help. If someone wants a certain critter that isn't allowed, and has plenty of money, they can still find a way to get them. Legal or not. And then turn them loose when they get tired of them.


That's true same here I would think .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I guess I should go to bed as it is after 1am.
> But I've got myself worked up over a poster on another topic who is attacking Australia for culling 2 million feral cats. Down here they have been responsible for killing off 27 species unique to Australia and each cat eats at least 1,8oo small animlas a year (some close to 11,000!). So the government have among other things decided to cull 2 million of them and try to set up some cat free islands and areas to allow the unique wildife to survive. Hard as culling is I feel that until they can come with some other way if it 1 cat to so many small animals the small animals have to take precednce. Cats are everywhere, our small animals aren't.
> I also wouldn't have been as annoyed and insultedif she was Australian- but sheis from England and so can have no idea of the problems faced here.
> We should catch them and neuter them she says becuase it works here (England)- yes in the long run it will work if we can get them all. But in the mean time the neutered cats are eating up our wildlife. In England they aren't destrying the unique wildlife but eating mice and rats in urban areas. Mo tof ours are in remote areas


Oh dear. I dont comment much outside of the the TP. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lucky you were able to get home. I had one pulled in Saskatoon by an orthodontist, it had long nasty roots, DH freaked out when I passed out 1/2 way home & took me to ER in North Battleford,they checked me out but I was fine after a while.


 :shock: Oh my goodness!! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just finished my first pair of fingerless gloves. I think I would make them slightly narrower and shorter next time, but they're okay. I really liked the mock cable stitch and couldn't believe how easy it was to do!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences on the loss of your aunt. I find it sad to think of myself as being the older generation in the family.all of my blood aunts & uncles have been gone for some time( still have 2 aunts on my step-dads side) I was talking with my cousin a couple of weeks ago of 21 first cousins on that side of my family only8 are left but my brother & I are younger than most of our first cousins kids
> Sounds like you got a great deal on the coat, but not so great driving home in white outs.
> 
> When are you off to Germany? Just for a visit? Great that you remember the language well enough. I learned as a child but haven't kept with it enough to understand much anymore, I never spoke it but could understand


Daralene... Condolences from me also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the pics from Bundyanne. Just heartbreaking 💔
> 
> Glad you are not feeling as bad as Monday Julie.
> 
> ...


The grand daughter will love those Barbie clothes. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> DD said to call them Frick and Frack. Except that didn't work to well with a 2 year old saying it! LOL


 :shock: Mmm, I agree, it wouldnt be good. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry you have had a rough day tami - sending you tons of soothing healing energy and lots of hugs. --- sam


Me too.

Sam.... looks like you went to bed earlier?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


Aaaww so cute. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer acting weird tonight. Not up to messing with it either.
> 
> Tami hope the rest of the week is calmer for you.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. Hugs for Marianne.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks like such a happy Maya dog!


sassafras123 said:


> Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sous like a fun nite with your family! What is apple slab, please?


tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Sam. We met DD and the kids at the Polish Club for tacos for supper. Well, I went thru McDonald's drive thru for me, since I can't eat the taco meat. Still a good time with DD & kids. Arriana had 3 chicken nuggets, a little taco meat, a few fries, a few bites of taco chips and lots of pop corn! Damien had 3 hard tacos, DD had a taco salad, & DH had 3 soft tacos. And Damien eats pop corn like I do! I was a good girl and left the pop corn alone. It doesn't quite go down well yet. We came back home and had some apple slab that I had taken out of the freezer the other day, then it was time for them to go home, finish home work and get the kids ready for bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the damage the possums do to the forests, I think that is their worst impact. I was able to buy possum meat for Ringo, but it is no longer on the shelf.- They would have to know they had not been poisoned though. I think the days of possum hunting are long gone- people used to be employed to shoot them.


We were told that they are eating your small animals as well- just checked their diet and it does include small vertebrae.And as you have no large animals there is nothing to eat the possums so they thrive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I certainly could have done without. And it still isn't sorted. We hadn't cancelled our phone or internet with TW, so still have the internet, but the technician switched the phone over. As we cancelled the transaction before it was finished, it seems we have created a major issue. Supposedly there is no account at the "new" place that we ended up not going with, so TW can't switch the phone back yet. At least we mainly use our cell phones. Mostly politicians and telemarketers are the ones that use the house phone. Only keeping it because it will still cost me the same even if I cancel it.


Sounds a real hassle. I need to look into all this for our new place. I think we have 12 still on our phone contract in whihc case probably need to stay with them if we can transfer it over. And we rarely use our home phon either- and very calls here for Maryanne either. But a home phone won't cost more probably so will still keep for that reason as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here that doesn't seem to help. If someone wants a certain critter that isn't allowed, and has plenty of money, they can still find a way to get them. Legal or not. And then turn them loose when they get tired of them.


Well as we showed the world when we refused to allow Johnny Depps dogs into the country we will apply the same rules to rich and poor. It may happen at other times but this only mad eth enews becuase he was so angry about it. But our strict quarantine rules are clear and He shoudl never have tried to bring them into the country.
Of course smuggling does occur- many get caught with animals in the strangest and most uncomfortable places.
As an island it is much easier to have strict rules and apply them. And more beneficial as we have natural borders to keep them out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer acting weird tonight. Not up to messing with it either.
> 
> Tami hope the rest of the week is calmer for you.
> 
> ...


Praying for Marianne and her Mum.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought this was quite the forecast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well as we showed the world when we refused to allow Johnny Depps dogs into the country we will apply the same rules to rich and poor. It may happen at other times but this only mad eth enews becuase he was so angry about it. But our strict quarantine rules are clear and He shoudl never have tried to bring them into the country.
> Of course smuggling does occur- many get caught with animals in the strangest and most uncomfortable places.
> As an island it is much easier to have strict rules and apply them. And more beneficial as we have natural borders to keep them out.


Hopefully your government won't get a bright idea to build a tunnel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was quite the forecast.


That's funny.

Anyone got an idea of what shade of blue would class as denim colour ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were told that they are eating your small animals as well- just checked their diet and it does include small vertebrae.And as you have no large animals there is nothing to eat the possums so they thrive.


Would that be Geckos and Frogs? We don't have many native small animals either. But the numbers of those two are definitely down, I had presumed it was urbanisation at fault.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as we showed the world when we refused to allow Johnny Depps dogs into the country we will apply the same rules to rich and poor. It may happen at other times but this only mad eth enews becuase he was so angry about it. But our strict quarantine rules are clear and He shoudl never have tried to bring them into the country.
> Of course smuggling does occur- many get caught with animals in the strangest and most uncomfortable places.
> As an island it is much easier to have strict rules and apply them. And more beneficial as we have natural borders to keep them out.


From what I heard, he thought he was above the laws applied to 'ordinary' mortals.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning everybody. Grey day out there but hey who doesn't like to stay in and knit on that kind of day&#128521;

Need to go to the bank today and do some banking. Maybe get a few groceries. Don't want to go out but really do need to&#128533;

Going to start another barbie dress. The person who requested the outfits photocopied patterns for me and supplied yarn. &#128077;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pool was fun--though I'm still lousy at it! Ha ha. 

Sending good thoughts for Martina's sister and Marianne & her mom. Of course all others in need of healing are included.

We will visit a friend today and maybe have lunch out. Not sure how trip to sewing place will fit in but want to resolve it one way or another today.

I figure I have about 3 or 4 more pattern repeats before the arm hole gusset on the Guernsey. I also need to work on some designs.

The back molar has been bothering me so I want to see about getting that out soon. If I can do a little at a time maybe the denture costs will be manageable by summer.

Need more coffee...! Back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sydney associates his harness with going for a walk. It is so cute to see; he will go get it and bring it to DD then jumps up to put his legs into it. Thanks for the tip about taking him for fitting purposes when purchasing the back pack. I haven't had the chance to show her the picture yet but think she will really like it.

Hope your knee is feeling better.



sassafras123 said:


> Maybe, thank you.
> Bonnie, not long. She fussed for a few minutes but got used to it, then associated it with hiking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pool was fun--though I'm still lousy at it! Ha ha.
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Martina's sister and Marianne & her mom. Of course all others in need of healing are included.
> 
> ...


It is exciting as one reaches splitting for the yokes. The designs are for the yokes?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you get a chance to talk to Marianne & thingsmare going better with her mom today.

Caren, cute weather forcast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was quite the forecast.


 :XD: I like that kind of forecast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> but it is a fun show to watch. --- sam who played mcgiver?


Richard Dean Anderson - he was some really fine eye candy in those days. Not so much now---age catches all even TV stars.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Today has really not been a good day. In addition to all the mess with the phone and internet, today is the 3rd anniversary of Dad's death. Which is probably why I am having so much trouble with the FM. At least it has been a beautiful sun shiny day, and the kids have been here. That helps a lot.
> 
> Time to figure out dinner.


Sending hugs...not an easy time--remember the good times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i loved war and peace - it's been years since i read it - maybe i sh ould hunt in out and read it again. i didn't notice it being shown here. --- sam


I've never been able to get through it, but do want to try again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD said to call them Frick and Frack. Except that didn't work to well with a 2 year old saying it! LOL


I can just imagine. Just as my niece found out not to ask first graders what rhymes with truck...she really should have known better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never been able to get through it, but do want to try again.


In my opinion very well worth it- for the romance that emerges.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Praying for Marianne and her Mum.


Keeping prayers coming for her Mom and for her and her boys.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cute.....I'm covered with the yarn and the milk and bread....just cold here.


NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was quite the forecast.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is exciting as one reaches splitting for the yokes. The designs are for the yokes?


I'm waffling a bit as to what I want to do there...I have something in mind but need to do some drawing!

Joy, forgot to comment on Maya's photo--she is gorgeous and I am glad she is such a good companion for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can just imagine. Just as my niece found out not to ask first graders what rhymes with truck...she really should have known better!


 :shock: 
Oh yes, she definitely should not have done that. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the grey sweater is finished, I'll post a photo after Marla pics up her pups and I can mop the floor so that I have a big enough space to lay it out, I've got the lilac one blocking and then I can add the collar to it. YAY! 
Think I'll finish the second sock to the other pair that I had started before Christmas, I have a long cowl started too so at least I don't have to try to figure out what to do next.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Anyone got an idea of what shade of blue would class as denim colour ?


http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/10593C0D-BC47-4E79-8780-EA7C330C4E28/productID/15C42BED-A95C-4B09-A9B0-D83B348F94D0/

This is what I would call denim. Some of the other ones labelled denim may be too bright of a blue.

KnitPicks has both a light and a dark denim colored yarn.
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfYarns/Yarn_List_Filtered.cfm?categories=30013002&sort=bestselling&startRow=49


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I did get dressed to go out. Paid 3/4 of phone bill. Got the money for another bill and went to the dollar store. Got the pill box I needed and am happy knowing I won't forget if I took mess or not anymore. Soon as I got home got in my jammies&#128077;

Going to start another barbie dress. Check in later&#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/10593C0D-BC47-4E79-8780-EA7C330C4E28/productID/15C42BED-A95C-4B09-A9B0-D83B348F94D0/
> 
> This is what I would call denim. Some of the other ones labelled denim may be too bright of a blue.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Jeanette I've got a free pattern for a little denim jacket and wondered what to call the blue colour I want . Tried doing a search but kept getting every colour blue but none any were near something that looks denim


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, auto correct on my phone strikes again. :roll:


Thought so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that would be bad, I'd forgotten about that problem.
> I'm sure she probably inhaled enough to ward off just about anything.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well at least no vampires will be visiting any time soon....LOL....don't you just love the little one wanting to help though.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I do find that it helps to draft out one's ideas.



Sorlenna said:


> I'm waffling a bit as to what I want to do there...I have something in mind but need to do some drawing!
> 
> Joy, forgot to comment on Maya's photo--she is gorgeous and I am glad she is such a good companion for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I did get dressed to go out. Paid 3/4 of phone bill. Got the money for another bill and went to the dollar store. Got the pill box I needed and am happy knowing I won't forget if I took mess or not anymore. Soon as I got home got in my jammies👍
> 
> Going to start another barbie dress. Check in later☺


Glad you've got your pill box, good to have a 'fail safe'. It sounds like this is a fun commission.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sous like a fun nite with your family! What is apple slab, please?


Apple slab is just an apple pie made in a jelly roll pan instead of a pie plate. For a half sheet pan size I make the equivalent of 3single pie crusts for the bottom and I think it was 3 times the pie filling recipe then the same amount of crust again for the top. As you then cut in squares to serve, it works better this way to put in DH's lunch, makes less mess and he can pick it up in his fingers to eat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Anyone got an idea of what shade of blue would class as denim colour ?


Same color as what regular blue jeans are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can just imagine. Just as my niece found out not to ask first graders what rhymes with truck...she really should have known better!


 :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and OneApril, thank you.
Feel like the Great Complainer, complaining that I'm not alone....ya have to be a certain age to get that. Woke up in fm flare. Taking it easy but I AM going to walk Maya and trim her nails. The sad thing is one of my last conscious thoughts before sleep last night was wondering if I could stop taking Lyrica as fm hasn't been a problem. Or maybe I just have memory loss.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you.
Caren, love the skein forecast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and OneApril, thank you.
> Feel like the Great Complainer, complaining that I'm not alone....ya have to be a certain age to get that. Woke up in fm flare. Taking it easy but I AM going to walk Maya and trim her nails. The sad thing is one of my last conscious thoughts before sleep last night was wondering if I could stop taking Lyrica as fm hasn't been a problem. Or maybe I just have memory loss.


Sorry you are flaring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Same color as what regular blue jeans are.


I wanted to know what to look for in yarn . I typed in denim but just got all different shades of blue . Wondered if it came under a certain shade of blue


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and OneApril, thank you.
> Feel like the Great Complainer, complaining that I'm not alone....ya have to be a certain age to get that. Woke up in fm flare. Taking it easy but I AM going to walk Maya and trim her nails. The sad thing is one of my last conscious thoughts before sleep last night was wondering if I could stop taking Lyrica as fm hasn't been a problem. Or maybe I just have memory loss.


Sorry you are not feeling to well hope it settles down and stays away for a longtime


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Daralene... Condolences from me also.


And from me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. Hugs for Marianne.


Also from me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wanted to know what to look for in yarn . I typed in denim but just got all different shades of blue . Wondered if it came under a certain shade of blue


I have some that's called denim (from Knit Picks) and it's sort a dusty or grayish medium blue. I think it's just not "bright," if that makes sense?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I got the machine back...I called beforehand so that I only had to walk in, give them the ticket, and walk out once I had it. I said, "Thanks for NOTHING" as loudly as I could when I left and that was it. One thing that really bothers me is that when I picked it up out of the car (it had lain on its side for a while, as DD and I stopped by the grocery after) I got oil on my fingers...and the book specifically says do not use oil on this machine. I have to seriously question if they even know what they are doing. Well, I'll never deal with them again, and I certainly won't recommend them to anyone. I'll figure out what to do with it later. Just a huge disappointment.

We did pick up some new "nummies" (wet food) for the Boys (cats), which they will probably like a lot since it has seafood. We'll see, but T-kitty is a seafood fiend, so I'm sure he will enjoy it (they had been getting a lot of turkey and chicken).

Right now I'm going to look over a possible motif for the sweater yoke (it's cabling, so I have to read through and see if it makes sense and I plan to do a practice piece). It's of intertwined trees. Since I love trees, it might be just the thing. 

Healing thoughts to all in need continue!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I have some that's called denim (from Knit Picks) and it's sort a dusty or grayish medium blue. I think it's just not "bright," if that makes sense?


Yes I know what you mean . I've just been and had a look , typed in denim and got a multi coloured yarn with 3 colours in it pink yellow can't remember the other colour but no blue in site . I'll keep looking there is no rush something will pop out sometime


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Currently standing outside the clinic at Walmart waiting for them to open. Asked the dr for an appt and she said go to the clinic as she had nothing available til the end of next week. Hopefully they can give Gage something for his cough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got the machine back...I called beforehand so that I only had to walk in, give them the ticket, and walk out once I had it. I said, "Thanks for NOTHING" as loudly as I could when I left and that was it. One thing that really bothers me is that when I picked it up out of the car (it had lain on its side for a while, as DD and I stopped by the grocery after) I got oil on my fingers...and the book specifically says do not use oil on this machine. I have to seriously question if they even know what they are doing. Well, I'll never deal with them again, and I certainly won't recommend them to anyone. I'll figure out what to do with it later. Just a huge disappointment.
> 
> We did pick up some new "nummies" (wet food) for the Boys (cats), which they will probably like a lot since it has seafood. We'll see, but T-kitty is a seafood fiend, so I'm sure he will enjoy it (they had been getting a lot of turkey and chicken).
> 
> ...


That is annoying about the machine.
Sounds like this Guernsey really is going to be one of a kind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Currently standing outside the clinic at Walmart waiting for them to open. Asked the dr for an appt and she said go to the clinic as she had nothing available til the end of next week. Hopefully they can give Gage something for his cough.


That is not good, to have to wait so long, hoping you don't get chilled. Is it still getting to vomiting?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy headed to Gage at full speed! Poor guy, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Look what sprouted instead of tomatoes. Lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami and Sonja, thank you. Feeling so happy aft e r walk. So awesome to walk in long sleeve t-shirt in January. Snow on northern Sierras, lots of small brown sparrow type birds. Some filigree are blooming and showing their curly leaves. They are quite small, desert floor flowers. It feels like a March day would be in NY. SO I'm back in bed, have laundry in and dinner will be reheated chicken marshals I made in crock pot yesterday. Maybe I can get past black motorway. Usually take one 50 mg. Lyrics per day. Today I have had 2 and will go for 3rd with lunch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Look what sprouted instead of tomatoes. Lol


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This is what I am currently working on. I have the other one started. Also have socks and sweater sleeves going.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love your gloves. I haven't been brave enough to knit more than thumb for fingerless mitts. Good job!&#128519;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie.....here's the hair now....DGD did a really nice job I think; better than the salon I've been going to! Told her she will be "Purplist to the Stars". Will let her do my hair from now on if she is will to do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about the FM flare up. Sending you gentle hugs.



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and OneApril, thank you.
> Feel like the Great Complainer, complaining that I'm not alone....ya have to be a certain age to get that. Woke up in fm flare. Taking it easy but I AM going to walk Maya and trim her nails. The sad thing is one of my last conscious thoughts before sleep last night was wondering if I could stop taking Lyrica as fm hasn't been a problem. Or maybe I just have memory loss.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a thought but didn't they first call and say it was fixed and then call back and say it wasn't? If so I wonder if they caused more damage putting oil in it and were trying to cover up their mistake. Like I said, just a thought. I am so sorry this happened.


Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got the machine back...I called beforehand so that I only had to walk in, give them the ticket, and walk out once I had it. I said, "Thanks for NOTHING" as loudly as I could when I left and that was it. One thing that really bothers me is that when I picked it up out of the car (it had lain on its side for a while, as DD and I stopped by the grocery after) I got oil on my fingers...and the book specifically says do not use oil on this machine. I have to seriously question if they even know what they are doing. Well, I'll never deal with them again, and I certainly won't recommend them to anyone. I'll figure out what to do with it later. Just a huge disappointment.
> 
> We did pick up some new "nummies" (wet food) for the Boys (cats), which they will probably like a lot since it has seafood. We'll see, but T-kitty is a seafood fiend, so I'm sure he will enjoy it (they had been getting a lot of turkey and chicken).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....goodness....quite a crop there Kaye Jo!


Poledra65 said:


> Look what sprouted instead of tomatoes. Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice job! I have only done fingerless gloves. These look really good!


tami_ohio said:


> This is what I am currently working on. I have the other one started. Also have socks and sweater sleeves going.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a thought but didn't they first call and say it was fixed and then call back and say it wasn't? If so I wonder if they caused more damage putting oil in it and were trying to cover up their mistake. Like I said, just a thought. I am so sorry this happened.


Love the hair!

Yes, they said it only needed "regular" cleaning, etc. (which had me suspicious anyhow, because I cleaned it and it didn't help); then, it was this, that, or the other thing--and they wouldn't return my calls either. I told DD just now that I finally put my finger on why I was so angry--it was feeling I'd been lied to (the worst thing someone can do to me). If they had just admitted they didn't know and/or couldn't fix it, it would have saved us all some grief! and I might even have asked them to recommend/show me a good machine, for that matter. I also thought they had some really nice fabrics, which I'd keep in mind for when I had a little money, but that's over now too. I really just don't understand their behavior.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you pretty purple lady&#128520;
Sorienna, so sorry about your frustration. I'd be ticked too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie.....here's the hair now....DGD did a really nice job I think; better than the salon I've been going to! Told her she will be "Purplist to the Stars". Will let her do my hair from now on if she is will to do it.


My goodness your hair grows fast!, Mine doesn't seem to alter month by month. Hannah has done a very good job.

I have been down to the emporium and bought three balls of purple DK with my Christmas Voucher- for yet another cowl, I think at present. Could not return the pinking sheers, because typically now they are cutting perfectly. They certainly didn't when I was trying to cut the 50 jam jar covers!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We had to wait til 5pm when they opened and there were 5 people ahead of us. Thankfully the door into the clinic is located inside the Walmart. He has Bronchitis and the dr gave him to inhalers. Only had to wait a half hour once the doors opened.
Going to have Gage take a shower before bed and then use the Vicks vaporub on his back and chest then the inhalers before bed. Poor kiddo.&#128533;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had to wait til 5pm when they opened and there were 5 people ahead of us. Thankfully the door into the clinic is located inside the Walmart. He has Bronchitis and the dr gave him to inhalers. Only had to wait a half hour once the doors opened.
> Going to have Gage take a shower before bed and then use the Vicks vaporub on his back and chest then the inhalers before bed. Poor kiddo.😕


He will be staying home, then? hope he improves quickly- bronchitis is no good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going to have Gage take a shower before bed and then use the Vicks vaporub on his back and chest then the inhalers before bed. Poor kiddo.😕


Maybe some Vicks on the soles of his feet and a pair of socks over them such as Gwen had Brantley do the other night? Wouldn't likely hurt the circumstances, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully your government won't get a bright idea to build a tunnel


Would need to be a massive tunnel- nowhere any where as close as the coast of France to England!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From what I heard, he thought he was above the laws applied to 'ordinary' mortals.


I'm assuming that was what he thought- but he tried that in the wrong country! We don't tend to like people thinking they are better than us and we are strict on our quarantine laws for obvious reasons.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pool was fun--though I'm still lousy at it! Ha ha.
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Martina's sister and Marianne & her mom. Of course all others in need of healing are included.
> 
> ...


Your making really good prgoress on the Guernsey by the sound of it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your making really good prgoress on the Guernsey by the sound of it.


I have been, though haven't done any on it today. Was thinking I'd leave the cabling sample for later as I'm now used to the other patterns so should be able to focus and get a few more rounds done.

First, though, I'm off to do dishes. Whee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can so relate to your reaction to being lied to. I just went round and around with GearXS over Christmas because of the lying mess. They gave me a $5 credit to which I told them I still wouldn't do business with them ever again because of their behavior and lies. Why would I want to spend more money with them. Ridiculous. I would be willing to bet your company you've had this experience with actually caused major damage.



Sorlenna said:


> Love the hair!
> 
> Yes, they said it only needed "regular" cleaning, etc. (which had me suspicious anyhow, because I cleaned it and it didn't help); then, it was this, that, or the other thing--and they wouldn't return my calls either. I told DD just now that I finally put my finger on why I was so angry--it was feeling I'd been lied to (the worst thing someone can do to me). If they had just admitted they didn't know and/or couldn't fix it, it would have saved us all some grief! and I might even have asked them to recommend/show me a good machine, for that matter. I also thought they had some really nice fabrics, which I'd keep in mind for when I had a little money, but that's over now too. I really just don't understand their behavior.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie and yes it does grow fast. Oh it was my granddaughter Phoebe that did the hair; not Hannah.

Let's hope the pinking shears will now continue to work well.



Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness your hair grows fast!, Mine doesn't seem to alter month by month. Hannah has done a very good job.
> 
> I have been down to the emporium and bought three balls of purple DK with my Christmas Voucher- for yet another cowl, I think at present. Could not return the pinking sheers, because typically now they are cutting perfectly. They certainly didn't when I was trying to cut the 50 jam jar covers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Joy. It was so sweet when I did Brantley's; the next morning he said my doing that made him feel so loved and cherished. Glad it helped him. He's still not well but is doing better.



jheiens said:


> Maybe some Vicks on the soles of his feet and a pair of socks over them such as Gwen had Brantley do the other night? Wouldn't likely hurt the circumstances, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have been, though haven't done any on it today. Was thinking I'd leave the cabling sample for later as I'm now used to the other patterns so should be able to focus and get a few more rounds done.
> 
> First, though, I'm off to do dishes. Whee.


How exciting-the dishes that is :-D :-D :-D

ANd I had better start sorting out phone etc at the new exite- if we don't transferovermight be worth stopping it now as we aren't there and may not go back again.
And then I have a doctors appointment and going to a cricket match (state level semi-final).

The middle length matches against India are going really well for us. Last night India looked in control when David went out when he came back I said we won the cricket. A collapse they shouldn't have had. But really enjoyed the little biut I saw on TV. David worked out how to get Maryanne's TV going for me. Maryanne had showed me but by th etime I came to try I couldn't rememebr. Just don't get why need so many remotes to watch one TV. How am I meant to know which one does what?
MAryanne seems to be doing well in Ireland.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Melody I do hope GAge recovers quickly from the bronchitis


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, why 50 canning jar covers?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Tami. What a great idea - especially for lunches or feeding a crowd. Thanks. Does it bake as long as a pie and do the edges get sealed together or are they simply layered?


tami_ohio said:


> Apple slab is just an apple pie made in a jelly roll pan instead of a pie plate. For a half sheet pan size I make the equivalent of 3single pie crusts for the bottom and I think it was 3 times the pie filling recipe then the same amount of crust again for the top. As you then cut in squares to serve, it works better this way to put in DH's lunch, makes less mess and he can pick it up in his fingers to eat.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It's ok. Sometimes complain about something gets it out of your system so you can go on to better things! Sorry you have pain.


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and OneApril, thank you.
> Feel like the Great Complainer, complaining that I'm not alone....ya have to be a certain age to get that. Woke up in fm flare. Taking it easy but I AM going to walk Maya and trim her nails. The sad thing is one of my last conscious thoughts before sleep last night was wondering if I could stop taking Lyrica as fm hasn't been a problem. Or maybe I just have memory loss.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice!


tami_ohio said:


> This is what I am currently working on. I have the other one started. Also have socks and sweater sleeves going.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool hair! So long compared to your previous avatar photo!


Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie.....here's the hair now....DGD did a really nice job I think; better than the salon I've been going to! Told her she will be "Purplist to the Stars". Will let her do my hair from now on if she is will to do it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So gad you were able to see the doc. Hopefully the medicine will heal him quickly!


gagesmom said:


> We had to wait til 5pm when they opened and there were 5 people ahead of us. Thankfully the door into the clinic is located inside the Walmart. He has Bronchitis and the dr gave him to inhalers. Only had to wait a half hour once the doors opened.
> Going to have Gage take a shower before bed and then use the Vicks vaporub on his back and chest then the inhalers before bed. Poor kiddo.😕


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OneApril, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got the machine back...I called beforehand so that I only had to walk in, give them the ticket, and walk out once I had it. I said, "Thanks for NOTHING" as loudly as I could when I left and that was it. One thing that really bothers me is that when I picked it up out of the car (it had lain on its side for a while, as DD and I stopped by the grocery after) I got oil on my fingers...and the book specifically says do not use oil on this machine. I have to seriously question if they even know what they are doing. Well, I'll never deal with them again, and I certainly won't recommend them to anyone. I'll figure out what to do with it later. Just a huge disappointment.
> 
> We did pick up some new "nummies" (wet food) for the Boys (cats), which they will probably like a lot since it has seafood. We'll see, but T-kitty is a seafood fiend, so I'm sure he will enjoy it (they had been getting a lot of turkey and chicken).
> 
> ...


Oh no! When we picked out my machine before Christmas, they specifically said "DO NOT USE OIL" in the machine. Thankfully the son of the owner of the shop does all repairs and is supposed to be good, I sure hope he is, he's got my old pfaff that I was given, to try to fix, but they told me when I took it in that it would be a couple months since he has so many to work on. Hopefully he will be able to get it unfrozen. 
I sure hope you can get it fixed somewhere else and that it doesn't end up not being cost effective.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is what I am currently working on. I have the other one started. Also have socks and sweater sleeves going.


That looks great, nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie.....here's the hair now....DGD did a really nice job I think; better than the salon I've been going to! Told her she will be "Purplist to the Stars". Will let her do my hair from now on if she is will to do it.


Your granddaughter did a fabulous job!! Looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm assuming that was what he thought- but he tried that in the wrong country! We don't tend to like people thinking they are better than us and we are strict on our quarantine laws for obvious reasons.


As we have to be, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....goodness....quite a crop there Kaye Jo!


LOL! Just popping up Daisy all over the place. lol Then she was bouncing from one pot to the next, that is just not going to work come spring when we have not dead plants in those pots. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had to wait til 5pm when they opened and there were 5 people ahead of us. Thankfully the door into the clinic is located inside the Walmart. He has Bronchitis and the dr gave him to inhalers. Only had to wait a half hour once the doors opened.
> Going to have Gage take a shower before bed and then use the Vicks vaporub on his back and chest then the inhalers before bed. Poor kiddo.😕


Poor Gage, bronchitis is no fun, my son had bronchitis quite a bit growing up. I sure hope he is on the road to well soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> How exciting-the dishes that is :-D :-D :-D
> 
> ANd I had better start sorting out phone etc at the new exite- if we don't transferovermight be worth stopping it now as we aren't there and may not go back again.
> And then I have a doctors appointment and going to a cricket match (state level semi-final).
> ...


So glad that Maryanne is doing well on her trip, she seems to take to travel pretty well. 
You don't just love having to have 3+ remotes just to watch something? Thankfully I've gotten mine down to 3 from 4. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie and yes it does grow fast. Oh it was my granddaughter Phoebe that did the hair; not Hannah.
> 
> Let's hope the pinking shears will now continue to work well.


My mistake.

I've not tried them at home, since I got back. Haven't got any material to hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, why 50 canning jar covers?


I was making lemon curd (honey or butter) for the seniors club, as part of their Christmas gift, at the party we were organising.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! When we picked out my machine before Christmas, they specifically said "DO NOT USE OIL" in the machine. Thankfully the son of the owner of the shop does all repairs and is supposed to be good, I sure hope he is, he's got my old pfaff that I was given, to try to fix, but they told me when I took it in that it would be a couple months since he has so many to work on. Hopefully he will be able to get it unfrozen.
> I sure hope you can get it fixed somewhere else and that it doesn't end up not being cost effective.


No, there isn't anywhere else in town that I know of (there is one other place, but having dealt with them a while back with my old machine, I won't go back there, either). I think that when I have gotten this feeling out of my system, I'll open it up and poke around a little (this is the first machine I've had that has computer components, which is why I didn't try in the first place). I've got nothing to lose at this point!

I'm on round 6 of the next repeat (it's 20 rounds for the pattern), but I had to put *myself* in time out for a minute. Ha ha. Twice I messed up on one section, so I came back here to catch up. And now I'll go back to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, there isn't anywhere else in town that I know of (there is one other place, but having dealt with them a while back with my old machine, I won't go back there, either). I think that when I have gotten this feeling out of my system, I'll open it up and poke around a little (this is the first machine I've had that has computer components, which is why I didn't try in the first place). I've got nothing to lose at this point!
> 
> I'm on round 6 of the next repeat (it's 20 rounds for the pattern), but I had to put *myself* in time out for a minute. Ha ha. Twice I messed up on one section, so I came back here to catch up. And now I'll go back to it.


If it wouldn't cost so much to ship it back and forth, I'd say mail it to me and I'd just take it in or take it to the place in Fort Collins that is also very good. If you can't get it going, we'll just have Kathy or David pick it up if they ever go that way and bring it back this way.  
Definitely wait to poke around until after you aren't fuming mad, I'd be more than a little pissed myself. Sending you and the machine positive healing vibes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, healing energy sent for Gage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:



> Tami, love your gloves. I haven't been brave enough to knit more than thumb for fingerless mitts. Good job!😇


If you can knit the thumb for fingerless mitts you can kni gloves! It really isn't hard. I used Daylily Dawn's workshop when she ran it to make a pair for DH. It is closed now, but I am using the same pattern. If you want to start a pair, feel free to ask me any questions. There are a couple of confusing parts, but I've made notes and as long as I have those I am good! I'll be happy to help you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie.....here's the hair now....DGD did a really nice job I think; better than the salon I've been going to! Told her she will be "Purplist to the Stars". Will let her do my hair from now on if she is will to do it.


I love it. It has really grown!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice job! I have only done fingerless gloves. These look really good!


Thank you. If you can do the thumb on fingerless mitts you can do these. I will be happy to help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had to wait til 5pm when they opened and there were 5 people ahead of us. Thankfully the door into the clinic is located inside the Walmart. He has Bronchitis and the dr gave him to inhalers. Only had to wait a half hour once the doors opened.
> Going to have Gage take a shower before bed and then use the Vicks vaporub on his back and chest then the inhalers before bed. Poor kiddo.😕


Hope this will get him feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Tami. What a great idea - especially for lunches or feeding a crowd. Thanks. Does it bake as long as a pie and do the edges get sealed together or are they simply layered?


I can't remember. It's been a few months since I made it. I had this in the freezer. Yes. Seal the edges just like you would for pie. Dot the top of the filling as you would for pie then top with the top crust. Seal and cut your vents. Cover the edges so they don't get too brown. When the juice bubbles up thru the vents it should be done. I use the crust and filling recipe from my betty Crocker cook book. Pretty sure the baking time is close.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It's ok. Sometimes complain about something gets it out of your system so you can go on to better things! Sorry you have pain.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So nice!


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks great, nice job. :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 84. Good night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a singer genie? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you are quite right, service is a thing of the past. It seems we have bcome a disposable society, when something breaks you just buy a new one.
> I was looking for a handle for my old Singer Genie as it fell over in the car & it broke, seems I can buy a used machine for less than the handle.
> 
> Seems like you are really flying along on the Gansey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 8 january '16" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382333-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384496-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you leash maya or does she listen well enough that you can let her run? beautiful dog. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Row 60 still black. Have dinner in crock pot. We didn't walk today. Knee sore and raining. No, I'm not fragile, I just didn't feel like having a mud/caliche dog in car.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - goodness your hair got long - is that the new purple color? looks good. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Those look really nice Kate. Love the mock cable and the yarn. Good job!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage had a warm shower and then I got him to put on his fuzzy pj's. Vicks on his back and chest. Had his puffers before bed and he fell asleep rather quickly and no coughing so far. Fingers crossed that he can sleep through the night.

Will try the Vicks on his feet tomorrow night.Gage told the doctor that Mom put the Vicks in me and cuddled me and gave me Tylenol. He said your lucky buddy to have such a great Mom. Awwww &#128518;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did go to bed early - midnight - and slept most of today away also - will go to be before very long - see if i can catch up on my sleep. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Me too.
> 
> Sam.... looks like you went to bed earlier?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If it wouldn't cost so much to ship it back and forth, I'd say mail it to me and I'd just take it in or take it to the place in Fort Collins that is also very good. If you can't get it going, we'll just have Kathy or David pick it up if they ever go that way and bring it back this way.
> Definitely wait to poke around until after you aren't fuming mad, I'd be more than a little pissed myself. Sending you and the machine positive healing vibes.


 Thanks for thinking of me! But this machine wasn't expensive overall (we figured out that using it for a year as we did worked out to not that much per month). And I do have the replacement; I was just hoping DD could have a machine of her own.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage had a warm shower and then I got him to put on his fuzzy pj's. Vicks on his back and chest. Had his puffers before bed and he fell asleep rather quickly and no coughing so far. Fingers crossed that he can sleep through the night.
> 
> Will try the Vicks on his feet tomorrow night.Gage told the doctor that Mom put the Vicks in me and cuddled me and gave me Tylenol. He said your lucky buddy to have such a great Mom. Awwww 😆


He is lucky!  I hope the meds do him good and he's back in the pink very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage had a warm shower and then I got him to put on his fuzzy pj's. Vicks on his back and chest. Had his puffers before bed and he fell asleep rather quickly and no coughing so far. Fingers crossed that he can sleep through the night.
> 
> Will try the Vicks on his feet tomorrow night.Gage told the doctor that Mom put the Vicks in me and cuddled me and gave me Tylenol. He said your lucky buddy to have such a great Mom. Awwww 😆


We all think you are just awesome, Mel- so brush up your halo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is rather formidable in size. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've never been able to get through it, but do want to try again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i can attest to the fact that tami's slab pie is very very good. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Apple slab is just an apple pie made in a jelly roll pan instead of a pie plate. For a half sheet pan size I make the equivalent of 3single pie crusts for the bottom and I think it was 3 times the pie filling recipe then the same amount of crust again for the top. As you then cut in squares to serve, it works better this way to put in DH's lunch, makes less mess and he can pick it up in his fingers to eat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way in the hope that you will be back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and OneApril, thank you.
> Feel like the Great Complainer, complaining that I'm not alone....ya have to be a certain age to get that. Woke up in fm flare. Taking it easy but I AM going to walk Maya and trim her nails. The sad thing is one of my last conscious thoughts before sleep last night was wondering if I could stop taking Lyrica as fm hasn't been a problem. Or maybe I just have memory loss.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to gage to helpvet rid of the cough - it can hang on forever i know. have you remembered vicks on the bottom of his feet at night. hopefully that would give him some relief so he could get some decent sleep. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Currently standing outside the clinic at Walmart waiting for them to open. Asked the dr for an appt and she said go to the clinic as she had nothing available til the end of next week. Hopefully they can give Gage something for his cough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so that is where little dogs come from. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Look what sprouted instead of tomatoes. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking gloves tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> This is what I am currently working on. I have the other one started. Also have socks and sweater sleeves going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

besides massive - think how deep it would have to go. --- sam



darowil said:


> Would need to be a massive tunnel- nowhere any where as close as the coast of France to England!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is maryanne doing in ireland? --- sam



darowil said:


> How exciting-the dishes that is :-D :-D :-D
> 
> ANd I had better start sorting out phone etc at the new exite- if we don't transferovermight be worth stopping it now as we aren't there and may not go back again.
> And then I have a doctors appointment and going to a cricket match (state level semi-final).
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished sweater


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Lord, I look like the Tin Man in the second photo. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for thinking of me! But this machine wasn't expensive overall (we figured out that using it for a year as we did worked out to not that much per month). And I do have the replacement; I was just hoping DD could have a machine of her own.


Oh that's good, I was afraid it was an expensive one. It would be nice if you can get it going though so that your DD can have her own. My fingers and toes are crossed, they are cramping, but I'm keeping them crossed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oneapril - here is a recipe for a slab apple pie - you could use any fruit and you could use a top crust instead of crumbs. --- sam

Crumb-Topped Apple Slab Pie

25 servings.
Prep: 45 mins
Bake: 40 mins 375°F

Ingredients

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup butter-flavored shortening
8 tablespoons cold water
2/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
3 1/2 pounds tart cooking apples (such as Rome Beauty or Granny Smith), peeled, cored, and cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices (10 cups)

Crumb Topping

Directions

1. Line a 15x10x1-inch baking pan with 18-inch-wide foil, extending the foil up over the edges of the pan; set aside.

For dough:

1. In a large bowl, stir together the 2-1/4 cups flour and the salt.

2. Using a pastry blender, cut in shortening until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

3. Sprinkle 1 tablespoon of the cold water over part of the flour mixture; gently toss with a fork. Push moistened dough to side of bowl.

4. Repeat, using 1 tablespoon cold water at a time, until all of the flour mixture is moistened. Using your fingers, gently knead the dough just until a ball forms.

Preheat oven to 375F.

5. On a lightly floured surface, roll dough into a 19x13-inch rectangle.

6. Wrap it around the rolling pin; unroll it into the prepared baking pan. Ease dough into the pan and up the sides, being careful not to stretch it. Trim dough to 1/2 inch beyond edge of pan. Fold dough edge over and flute as desired.

7. In an extra-large bowl, combine sugar, the 1/3 cup flour, and the cinnamon; add apples. Toss lightly until apples are coated.

8. Spoon apple mixture into dough-lined pan; spread evenly. Sprinkle with Crumb Topping (pan will be full).

9. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes or until apples are tender.

10. If necessary to prevent overbrowning, cover top with foil for the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking.

11. Cool slightly in pan on a wire rack.

12. Serve warm or cool completely.

13. Cut into rectangles.

TO BAKE AHEAD:

1. Bake and cool as directed.

2. Cover and let stand at room temperature for up to 24 hours; or chill for up to 3 days.

3. Return to room temperature before serving.

BLOGGER VARIATION BY ROBYN STONE OF ADD A PINCH

For Robyn's version, substitute 1/2 cup packed brown sugar for the 2/3 cup granulated sugar that is combined with the sliced apples. When the apple mixture is placed in the crust, drizzle with 1/2 cup homemade caramel sauce or purchased caramel ice cream topping. For the crumb topper, substitute 1 cup pretzel pieces for the oats.

Crumb Topping

Ingredients

1 cup quick-cooking rolled oats
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup pecans

Directions

1. In a large bowl, stir together quick-cooking rolled oats, packed brown sugar, and all-purpose flour.

2. Using a pastry blender, cut in butter until topping mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

3. Stir in chopped pecans.


oneapril said:


> Thanks, Tami. What a great idea - especially for lunches or feeding a crowd. Thanks. Does it bake as long as a pie and do the edges get sealed together or are they simply layered?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We all think you are just awesome, Mel- so brush up your halo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Lord, I look like the Tin Man in the second photo. Lol


I did wonder! Perspective has a lot to do with it- the two jumpers are looking good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did wonder! Perspective has a lot to do with it- the two jumpers are looking good.


LOL! As close as I'll come to being a movie character. 
Thank you, they really are fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! As close as I'll come to being a movie character.
> Thank you, they really are fun.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely poledra - well done. are they for you? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished sweater


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely poledra - well done. are they for you? --- sam


Thank you. 
The grey is a Christmas gift for my BFF come December 2016, the French Lilac is a birthday gift for my niece.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are going to love them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> The grey is a Christmas gift for my BFF come December 2016, the French Lilac is a birthday gift for my niece.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are going to love them. --- sam


Thanks Sam, I sure hope so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you can knit the thumb for fingerless mitts you can kni gloves! It really isn't hard. I used Daylily Dawn's workshop when she ran it to make a pair for DH. It is closed now, but I am using the same pattern. If you want to start a pair, feel free to ask me any questions. There are a couple of confusing parts, but I've made notes and as long as I have those I am good! I'll be happy to help you.


And while workshops are closed they can still be read and downloads accessed. Of course external links might disappear. Just can't ask questions through them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "knitting tea party 8 january '16" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> ...


Unlike last time they didn't waste time splitting this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is maryanne doing in ireland? --- sam


An archaelogi field school. 
Can't see a thing I am writing on the iPhone Si I could be saying anything. And can't edit either because I can't see


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished sweater


They look. The colour of the last one is lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> This is what I am currently working on. I have the other one started. Also have socks and sweater sleeves going.


Lovely gloves Tami . They look nice and warm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie.....here's the hair now....DGD did a really nice job I think; better than the salon I've been going to! Told her she will be "Purplist to the Stars". Will let her do my hair from now on if she is will to do it.


Your granddaughter did a great job Gwen . Love it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> We had to wait til 5pm when they opened and there were 5 people ahead of us. Thankfully the door into the clinic is located inside the Walmart. He has Bronchitis and the dr gave him to inhalers. Only had to wait a half hour once the doors opened.
> Going to have Gage take a shower before bed and then use the Vicks vaporub on his back and chest then the inhalers before bed. Poor kiddo.😕


Oh the poor boy I bet he felt awful while waiting . Hope Gage gets better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished sweater


Beautiful sweaters Kaye . I like the designs down the middle


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie.....here's the hair now....DGD did a really nice job I think; better than the salon I've been going to! Told her she will be "Purplist to the Stars". Will let her do my hair from now on if she is will to do it.


She did a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i did go to bed early - midnight - and slept most of today away also - will go to be before very long - see if i can catch up on my sleep. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished sweater


Very nice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope Gage is better soon.

Love the sweaters, KayeJo and gloves, Tami.

Going into the office now. Less than I month left I believe. I'm glad it winding down.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable!


Poledra65 said:


> Look what sprouted instead of tomatoes. Lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Tami!


tami_ohio said:


> I can't remember. It's been a few months since I made it. I had this in the freezer. Yes. Seal the edges just like you would for pie. Dot the top of the filling as you would for pie then top with the top crust. Seal and cut your vents. Cover the edges so they don't get too brown. When the juice bubbles up thru the vents it should be done. I use the crust and filling recipe from my betty Crocker cook book. Pretty sure the baking time is close.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> We all think you are just awesome, Mel- so brush up your halo!


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Always appreciate an expert review! I love apple pie, too.


thewren said:


> and i can attest to the fact that tami's slab pie is very very good. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful!


Poledra65 said:


> Finished sweater


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much, Sam! You are kind. How good does adding the caramel sauce sound?! Yum!


thewren said:


> oneapril - here is a recipe for a slab apple pie - you could use any fruit and you could use a top crust instead of crumbs. --- sam
> 
> Crumb-Topped Apple Slab Pie
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a singer genie? --- sam


A sewing machine.

Bonnie, I have not tried the Janome yet, but did read through the book late last night. It will only sew light to medium fabric, according to the book. It seems that it will be a very light duty machine. Good for your granddaughter to learn on though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i can attest to the fact that tami's slab pie is very very good. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking gloves tami. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished sweater


Both look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And while workshops are closed they can still be read and downloads accessed. Of course external links might disappear. Just can't ask questions through them.


Yes. I didn't think to mention that. In fact, I downloaded the pattern from the closed workshop.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely gloves Tami . They look nice and warm


Thank you. Soon as I finish the second one, I will find out. It is 7 F out with a wind chill of -3 F this morning! Hope to have them finished today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope Gage is better soon.
> 
> Love the sweaters, KayeJo and gloves, Tami.
> 
> Going into the office now. Less than I month left I believe. I'm glad it winding down.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Tami!


You are welcome


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Off to breakfast then to knitting group. See you later!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30am and Greg and Gage are off to school and Greg probably for a coffee after. Gage had the best nights sleep last night. Those inhalers really did help his lungs. One coughing fit all night. Woke up and after initial coughing he was cheery and ready to go to school. He took the one inhaler with him incase he needs it and the steroid one he left here. He was so proud of himself for doing both of th on his own this morning. 
Now I need to go back and catch up.

Alright caught up. The gloves and sweaters are awesome Tami and Kaye. Love the color of the 2nd sweater.
Thank you all. Gage always says....Mom your my best. It was nice to hear the doctor say that. &#9786; While the is peace and quiet I am going to get the barbie dress I started yesterday finished. Think I will keep a few the same pattern just different colors.&#128077;
Check in later. Oh ya by the way....your GD did an awesome job on the hair Gwen. I love it.&#128156;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Off to breakfast then to knitting group. See you later!


Have a nice day Tami


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished sweater


Love both! And after seeing your comment about the Tin Man, I had to go back and look--didn't notice, but as Julie says, it's all in the perspective. And we know you are a lovely lady!

Tami, the gloves look great, and I hope they are warm, given your temps this morning.

Mel, so glad to hear that Gage is better.

Off to work for me. I got about halfway through another pattern repeat last night, so I'll need to get an updated photo (have to find more batteries for the camera :roll: --I need to find one with a rechargeable unit--using batteries as it does is one thing I don't like about this camera).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a singer genie? --- sam


Its my old sewing machine, came out in 1977 as their lightweight portable machine for taking to classes. I can't remember it's exact weight but well under 20 pounds. I took it to quilting when it was very cold & it tipped over in the car & the carry handle broke so now not so handy to carry around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences on the loss of your aunt. I find it sad to think of myself as being the older generation in the family.all of my blood aunts & uncles have been gone for some time( still have 2 aunts on my step-dads side) I was talking with my cousin a couple of weeks ago of 21 first cousins on that side of my family only8 are left but my brother & I are younger than most of our first cousins kids
> Sounds like you got a great deal on the coat, but not so great driving home in white outs.
> 
> When are you off to Germany? Just for a visit? Great that you remember the language well enough. I learned as a child but haven't kept with it enough to understand much anymore, I never spoke it but could understand


Thank you Bonnie. I know I am lucky to have people in my family that live a long time. In the past it was 94 and up, but now it seems I am losing cousins younger than me. My Aunt Yvette was a live wire. She was French Canadian but I believe raised in the Toronto area as she didn't have any accent. She and her sister were on tv in that area on some shows I don't know the name of, but dancers and singers. Quite the looker in her day, but boy, age was not kind. Not sure if I mentioned that in addition to being bind she lost most of her hearing too.

Germany trip is due to an unexpected job that came up. It will surely be a rush to get back from Scotland so DH can do the music for that trip since he is busy with school and the music for Scotland which comes first. Germany will be in the summer. I am so thankful I can pull up German radio with the wi-fi tv program. That should help a lot for reviewing and getting used to hearing it again and trying to say it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Someone called me yesterday about the sewing machine..."just for an update," which really didn't tell me anything at all...and the tech was supposed to call me back when he came in for the day, so I could find out what they wanted to do and how much more they want to charge (of course they will not honor the price they gave me before, because it is now not what they said before but "something else" :?: )--I left them a message this morning. I have a feeling I'm either going to say, do nothing and I'll come and get the $%&#! thing, or I'm going to say just keep it and dispose of it however you will. Two months today they've had it, and still no answer! I've concluded that there is no place now to take a machine in this city, which makes no sense in a city of this size (there is one other place but having dealt with them before, I'll never go back there either). Service, sadly, seems a thing of the past. And I was so hopeful. Well, I am glad I already got the replacement, but now it looks as if DD won't have her own machine after all.  Okay, rant over.
> 
> DD should be home from her house sitting job today--and she did catch the mouse that got in while she was there!
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna.

So sorry about the sewing machine and lack of good service for such things. Nowadays it is often the case that a new product can cost less than the repairs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both look great!


Thank you everyone, they really are a quick, fairly easy knit, definitely going to keep that pattern to go back to from time to time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene- sorry for another loss in your family. We realized as we sat around with family Christmas Eve that we are the elders now. Pretty somber and sobering thought.
> 
> Kate - love the fingerless gloves!


Thank you. Yes, it is a somber and sobering thought, as you said. Can you believe that in my 70's I still have 2 aunts and an uncle and Bill has 2 aunts. We are lucky in that respect.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, how fun to buy a coat after losing all that weight. Sounds beautiful and warm. So sorry you have had another loss.
> Gwen, what lovely colors.
> Julie, hope the man shows up. Very sad pics but interesting the way you can manipulate pics to see differences.
> Sugar, so sad about your friend. Hugs.


Thank you and yes, I will be wearing my coat today. About time I gave in and bought one. Will be nice to be warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30am and Greg and Gage are off to school and Greg probably for a coffee after. Gage had the best nights sleep last night. Those inhalers really did help his lungs. One coughing fit all night. Woke up and after initial coughing he was cheery and ready to go to school. He took the one inhaler with him incase he needs it and the steroid one he left here. He was so proud of himself for doing both of th on his own this morning.
> Now I need to go back and catch up.
> 
> Alright caught up. The gloves and sweaters are awesome Tami and Kaye. Love the color of the 2nd sweater.
> ...


That's wonderful! A good nights sleep makes everything feel better. 
Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is all I have time to do today. My goodness, the days get filled. Have you ever ordered yarn and forgotten to print out the order. Well, I finally did that and now I can't remember where I ordered it from and it hasn't arrived. Yikes!! Trying to go through my email and it takes forever as I haven't gone into it for so long. Imagine it will be in spam if they sent a confirmation email. 

Found a fantastic coat for DIL today online at 75% off and they had it in her size. Sure hope it is true to size and fits as it is a lovely coat and even way, way nicer than the one I got. It also has a hood and faux fur trim. Her birthday is coming up but I will give it to her early so she too can be warm!!!!

Have to get ready to go in and get weighed. Have been at a standstill for a week but finally lost another pound. My goodness, it is so much easier going up stairs. Late at night I had to crawl and now I can walk up.   

I do apologize for not keeping up. I want you to all know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love both! And after seeing your comment about the Tin Man, I had to go back and look--didn't notice, but as Julie says, it's all in the perspective. And we know you are a lovely lady!
> 
> Tami, the gloves look great, and I hope they are warm, given your temps this morning.
> 
> ...


Yes, lol, it was the looking down in the pic and seeing my gray t-shirt barreled out and then the gray yoga pants and slippers. 
Batteries are what I dislike about my camera too, unfortunately the camera I want is about $1000 on Amazon, that isn't going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Soon as I finish the second one, I will find out. It is 7 F out with a wind chill of -3 F this morning! Hope to have them finished today.


Oh Tami, you sure are getting cold weather. Hope you are able to keep warm. Our utility bill almost doubled since last year and our usage is the same. What a scam. There must be people out there who are truly in trouble and perhaps don't qualify for help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I know I am lucky to have people in my family that live a long time. In the past it was 94 and up, but now it seems I am losing cousins younger than me. My Aunt Yvette was a live wire. She was French Canadian but I believe raised in the Toronto area as she didn't have any accent. She and her sister were on tv in that area on some shows I don't know the name of, but dancers and singers. Quite the looker in her day, but boy, age was not kind. Not sure if I mentioned that in addition to being bind she lost most of her hearing too.
> 
> Germany trip is due to an unexpected job that came up. It will surely be a rush to get back from Scotland so DH can do the music for that trip since he is busy with school and the music for Scotland which comes first. Germany will be in the summer. I am so thankful I can pull up German radio with the wi-fi tv program. That should help a lot for reviewing and getting used to hearing it again and trying to say it.


You are going to have so much fun on that trip. 
Using the radio is a great way to get used to using your German again!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Have finally caught up after being away since Monday. On monday, the Dr removed the stent that had been put in when I had my kidney stones. I started feeling unwell within a few hours and by 11p, i was nauseous, shivering and in pain. Back to the ER.

The cat scan showed that the lithotrysy had not dissolve the larger stone so when the stent was removed, it just dropped back into place and we had round 2. 
This time, the Dr. went in with a scope and a laser and broke up the stone
in with a laser so hopefully, that is the end.

I hope everyone who were also having problems are doing better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. If you can do the thumb on fingerless mitts you can do these. I will be happy to help.


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A sewing machine.
> 
> Bonnie, I have not tried the Janome yet, but did read through the book late last night. It will only sew light to medium fabric, according to the book. It seems that it will be a very light duty machine. Good for your granddaughter to learn on though.


Thanks, Tami,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep it is the new purple color. Some of it looks more blue than purple but I'm pleased. Thanks for the compliment. 


thewren said:


> gwen - goodness your hair got long - is that the new purple color? looks good. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you are still wanting a 2nd machine check here.....free shipping over $100.

http://www.wawak.com/Sewing/Sewing-Machines?utm_source=exacttarget&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1+21+16+2+DAYS


Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for thinking of me! But this machine wasn't expensive overall (we figured out that using it for a year as we did worked out to not that much per month). And I do have the replacement; I was just hoping DD could have a machine of her own.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow; both sweaters are gorgeous. I have got to give knitting sweaters again a try. ONly done one cardigan. Love both of these patterns. Can you send the name of them and if they are on Ravelry or where they can be found?


Poledra65 said:


> Finished sweater


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Sonja! Even DH says he likes it. 


Swedenme said:


> Your granddaughter did a great job Gwen . Love it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Cathy. She loves doing it too. Told her she would/could do mine fro now on. Saves me a bunch of $$ too.


sugarsugar said:


> She did a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great new " do" I can't believe how long your hair has grown. 

Sorleena, I can understand the frustration with the sewing machine. Sometimes it seems there is no true customer service anymore.

Kaye, great sweaters, especially like the purple one.

Purl2diva sorry you've had another ordeal with the kidney stones, hope this is the final " fix"

Melody, glad you finally have Gage on the mend, sometimes it seems t take those puffers to finally kick it, DH had to give in last winter & get one after 3 weeks of being sick

Desert Joy, hope the FM eases soon, no fun to feel lousy.

Daralene, sounds like you will have a busy summer, no summer break for Bill, it seems. Wish I could hide in your suitcase. After DSs trip to Scotand I want to go more than ever. I spent 3 weeks in Germany before I was married, beautiful country.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Melody. Think DGD may have found a calling for later in life (she's only 15). I am so glad Gage is doing better today. Thank goodness for the inhaler. Good that he can do it himself too. Here if a child takes any medicine to school it has to be left in the office and anote from parents must be sent. Do they have to do that in your area too? I understand why with drug problems but a real pain if the child forgets to get it before going home.


gagesmom said:


> 8:30am and Greg and Gage are off to school and Greg probably for a coffee after. Gage had the best nights sleep last night. Those inhalers really did help his lungs. One coughing fit all night. Woke up and after initial coughing he was cheery and ready to go to school. He took the one inhaler with him incase he needs it and the steroid one he left here. He was so proud of himself for doing both of th on his own this morning.
> Now I need to go back and catch up.
> 
> Alright caught up. The gloves and sweaters are awesome Tami and Kaye. Love the color of the 2nd sweater.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are blessed. I'm 63 and have no aunts or uncles left and very few cousins. My dearest cousin is in his 80s! Brantley and I are now the senior family members for sure and our generation of family is very small as he is an only child and I have one brother and one sister. Only other family member of our generatioin we are close to is his cousin that is in her late 60s.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Yes, it is a somber and sobering thought, as you said. Can you believe that in my 70's I still have 2 aunts and an uncle and Bill has 2 aunts. We are lucky in that respect.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Sorry to hear you had to go through all this again. Will have you in prayer that this time will do the trick and you'll be in the pink in no time at all.



purl2diva said:


> Have finally caught up after being away since Monday. On monday, the Dr removed the stent that had been put in when I had my kidney stones. I started feeling unwell within a few hours and by 11p, i was nauseous, shivering and in pain. Back to the ER.
> 
> The cat scan showed that the lithotrysy had not dissolve the larger stone so when the stent was removed, it just dropped back into place and we had round 2.
> This time, the Dr. went in with a scope and a laser and broke up the stone
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Tami, you sure are getting cold weather. Hope you are able to keep warm. Our utility bill almost doubled since last year and our usage is the same. What a scam. There must be people out there who are truly in trouble and perhaps don't qualify for help.


Are you on natural gas? With oil prices in the toilet heating costs should be way down. Oil prices have been down now for months & it's only the last few weeks it is finally starting to go down at the pumps & stil diesel is higher than gas. the energy companies are still gouging people I think. It really makes e ad that Alberta & Sask produce all the gas & oil but we pay mre than n Ontario :shock: 
There are going to be lots of people in trouble here soon as unemployment insurance will begin to run out soon. On the news last night it said 40,000 jobs in Alberta are gone. I'm not sure how many of those were temporary foreign workers but still we know lots who are liad off. I'm so thankful both sons are still working but DS1 is sure nervous. DIL told me this morning she could take more shifts if she wants. Wish she would take a full time even if only for a year or 2 until things are more stable so she would have guaranteed work. That would also give full medical, prescription & dental coverage which would save them too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep it is the new purple color. Some of it looks more blue than purple but I'm pleased. Thanks for the compliment.


Are you turning into one of those blue haired old ladies? :lol: :lol:

I remember my MIL having that blue rinse in her hair. Did they have that in other places?

Just teasing, I really like it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Melody. Think DGD may have found a calling for later in life (she's only 15). I am so glad Gage is doing better today. Thank goodness for the inhaler. Good that he can do it himself too. Here if a child takes any medicine to school it has to be left in the office and anote from parents must be sent. Do they have to do that in your area too? I understand why with drug problems but a real pain if the child forgets to get it before going home.


My oldest used to carry an Ana kit for bee stings & a teacher took it away, I had words with her about how he couldn't wait to find someone to get it for him if he got stung. She didn't have a clue


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....yea I guess so but with a modern twist! LOL When my brother visits in February he will just die.....he thinks I'm off a bit anyway. I think he is just a old fuddy duddy.....LOL
Thanks for the compliment. I can take the kidding; I do what I do for me. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you turning into one of those blue haired old ladies? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I remember my MIL having that blue rinse in her hair. Did they have that in other places?
> 
> Just teasing, I really like it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I only leash her getting from house to car. We have neighborhood cats and she hates cats. She is obedience trained and will come, heel when called. Unleashed she has more fun and gets more exercise. That's why we go in an open desert area.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I so agree; having to rush to get some medications from the school office could have drastic outcomes.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My oldest used to carry an Ana kit for bee stings & a teacher took it away, I had words with her about how he couldn't wait to find someone to get it for him if he got stung. She didn't have a clue


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I gotta go knit and still haven't dress for the day yet so need to do that too. TTYL.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, wow, Scotland and Germany! Hope you can go on both trips. Better check your luggage as I'll be hiding in suitcase with Tami. So good to read your posts.
Tami, brrrr. Keep warm. I have knitting group today also.
Bonnie, just a thought, but could you buy a drawer handle and screw it onto top of case?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, great job on both sweaters.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> The cat scan showed that the lithotrysy had not dissolve the larger stone so when the stent was removed, it just dropped back into place and we had round 2.
> This time, the Dr. went in with a scope and a laser and broke up the stone
> in with a laser so hopefully, that is the end.
> 
> I hope everyone who were also having problems are doing better.


Goodness, you sure have had a time with this. I hope it's all resolved now. Blessings & healing thoughts to you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you are still wanting a 2nd machine check here.....free shipping over $100.
> 
> http://www.wawak.com/Sewing/Sewing-Machines?utm_source=exacttarget&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1+21+16+2+DAYS


Thanks--I'll take a look (I know I can get another one just like the broken one from Amazon, too; I just have to decide if I can spare the $).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, lol, it was the looking down in the pic and seeing my gray t-shirt barreled out and then the gray yoga pants and slippers.
> Batteries are what I dislike about my camera too, unfortunately the camera I want is about $1000 on Amazon, that isn't going to happen anytime soon.


I used to have one with a battery pack that went into the charger, which I really liked (the power lasted a lot longer, too).

Daralene, I wish I could stow away and go with you! I have ancestors from both countries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are blessed. I'm 63 and have no aunts or uncles left and very few cousins. My dearest cousin is in his 80s! Brantley and I are now the senior family members for sure and our generation of family is very small as he is an only child and I have one brother and one sister. Only other family member of our generatioin we are close to is his cousin that is in her late 60s.


I don't hear from most of my cousins very often, I'm close to 4 of them but I had 41 first cousins, only 24 left.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Tami, you sure are getting cold weather. Hope you are able to keep warm. Our utility bill almost doubled since last year and our usage is the same. What a scam. There must be people out there who are truly in trouble and perhaps don't qualify for help.


Utility bills here a very expensive . Takes a big chunk of our money this time of year as I have to keep the house heated because of husband . The heart problems mean he is cold at the best of times especially head hands and feet . He was advised by his consultant to wear hat gloves and socks even when he's in the house . Which does make us laugh sometimes but his hands and feet are that cold you would think he had been left in a freezer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> You are going to have so much fun on that trip.
> Using the radio is a great way to get used to using your German again!


Hope you have a great time in both Scotland and Germany Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Goodness, you sure have had a time with this. I hope it's all resolved now. Blessings & healing thoughts to you.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope they get you back to feeling good quickly.


Thanks. Saw doctor yesterday. The only thing he has done is arranged for me to have my blood tests done monthly and scheduled me for a physical in May.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have 60 pages to read. Wow = you sure have been chatty. Will try to read quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have 60 pages to read. Wow = you sure have been chatty. Will try to read quickly.


And we used sometimes go over 200 pages!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are blessed. I'm 63 and have no aunts or uncles left and very few cousins. My dearest cousin is in his 80s! Brantley and I are now the senior family members for sure and our generation of family is very small as he is an only child and I have one brother and one sister. Only other family member of our generatioin we are close to is his cousin that is in her late 60s.


I'm 56 and no aunts or uncles . My mother was the youngest of her family and she died when I was 40 and my dads youngest brother died I think 8 year ago 
Got some cousins here but they are a lot older than me and I don't really know them and 2 in Sweden who are not first cousins but I keep in touch with because they are more my age


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you on natural gas? With oil prices in the toilet heating costs should be way down. Oil prices have been down now for months & it's only the last few weeks it is finally starting to go down at the pumps & stil diesel is higher than gas. the energy companies are still gouging people I think. It really makes e ad that Alberta & Sask produce all the gas & oil but we pay mre than n Ontario :shock:
> There are going to be lots of people in trouble here soon as unemployment insurance will begin to run out soon. On the news last night it said 40,000 jobs in Alberta are gone. I'm not sure how many of those were temporary foreign workers but still we know lots who are liad off. I'm so thankful both sons are still working but DS1 is sure nervous. DIL told me this morning she could take more shifts if she wants. Wish she would take a full time even if only for a year or 2 until things are more stable so she would have guaranteed work. That would also give full medical, prescription & dental coverage which would save them too.


 The excuse they give here is that when they bought the oil it wasn't the price it is now . So if that's their thinking then next years bill should be really low but it never is . I find that bill wise once something goes up in price in never goes back down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, wow, Scotland and Germany! Hope you can go on both trips. Better check your luggage as I'll be hiding in suitcase with Tami. So good to read your posts.
> Tami, brrrr. Keep warm. I have knitting group today also.
> Bonnie, just a thought, but could you buy a drawer handle and screw it onto top of case?


I don't think that would work as this machine doesn't really have a case like most machines

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Singer-Genie-Model-354-RARE-Sewing-Machine-with-Case-/252216745416?hash=item3ab94a1dc8:g:WUMAAOSwNyFWcw8L

The handle is integrated into. The top of the machine. I was thinking maybe my DH can figure something out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Utility bills here a very expensive . Takes a big chunk of our money this time of year as I have to keep the house heated because of husband . The heart problems mean he is cold at the best of times especially head hands and feet . He was advised by his consultant to wear hat gloves and socks even when he's in the house . Which does make us laugh sometimes but his hands and feet are that cold you would think he had been left in a freezer


We are very lucky our house is quite easy to heat,it faces south & this time if year the sun is low enough to shine in & heat the livingroom. In summer the sun is higher so doesn't come in & heat it up so it works well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My Mom and I were talking last night and she told me they would probably take it on him. Sure enough the school calls saying did I know Gage had a puffer with him at school. I said yes I did. I gave it to him and told him to use it when needed if he had a bad coughing fit. Well she said it needs to stay in the office he will have to come and use it when needed. I flipped my lid at this. I asked if they did this to Asthmatics too. She said all meds have to kept in the office. I have to fill out a paper saying he is to use this and so forth. The dr said every 4 to 6 hours for this puffer but to use my own judgment if he has a coughing fit to use a squirting or two. She was like.....well it says every 4 to 6 hours so he can't have it til this afternoon. I was ready to strangle her through the phone. I completely understand about meds being kept in the office so no abuse or overdose occurs. But this is an inhaler and he said one of his teachers was pretty snooty as he disrupted class with his cough the other day. Sorry for the rant. Just so angry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The excuse they give here is that when they bought the oil it wasn't the price it is now . So if that's their thinking then next years bill should be really low but it never is . I find that bill wise once something goes up in price in never goes back down


Isn't that the truth! They have to find some way to give the CEO a big bonus :shock:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished these 2 barbie dresses today and going to start another.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear! Sorry to hear you had to go through all this again. Will have you in prayer that this time will do the trick and you'll be in the pink in no time at all.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are very lucky our house is quite easy to heat,it faces south & this time if year the sun is low enough to shine in & heat the livingroom. In summer the sun is higher so doesn't come in & heat it up so it works well.


Sun ? Oh yes I vaguely remember that 🌞 I think we would be icicles by now ☃


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My Mom and I were talking last night and she told me they would probably take it on him. Sure enough the school calls saying did I know Gage had a puffer with him at school. I said yes I did. I gave it to him and told him to use it when needed if he had a bad coughing fit. Well she said it needs to stay in the office he will have to come and use it when needed. I flipped my lid at this. I asked if they did this to Asthmatics too. She said all meds have to kept in the office. I have to fill out a paper saying he is to use this and so forth. The dr said every 4 to 6 hours for this puffer but to use my own judgment if he has a coughing fit to use a squirting or two. She was like.....well it says every 4 to 6 hours so he can't have it til this afternoon. I was ready to strangle her through the phone. I completely understand about meds being kept in the office so no abuse or overdose occurs. But this is an inhaler and he said one of his teachers was pretty snooty as he disrupted class with his cough the other day. Sorry for the rant. Just so angry.


That is not good- red tape rules.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Finished these 2 barbie dresses today and going to start another.


Cute little dresses Mel . I like the colour of the top one


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mel, I hear you (my son was asthmatic and we had some issues with schools as well). It's infuriating when they need something immediately and can't get it.

On the up side, that Barbie is going to be best dressed gal around! :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, when my son had an inhaler for asthma I told the school that it was to be with him at all times as the consultant said, and if they needed further info to contact him directly. We never heard another word about it and no one ever questioned it. You are in charge of your sons health, not them. Then again as a former nurse and natural bossy boots as my sister used to call me, perhaps they just didn't want a fuss.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Melody, when my son had an inhaler for asthma I told the school that it was to be with him at all times as the consultant said, and if they needed further info to contact him directly. We never heard another word about it and no one ever questioned it. You are in charge of your sons health, not them. Then again as a former nurse and natural bossy boots as my sister used to call me, perhaps they just didn't want a fuss.


The other problem is the possibility of someone stealing it from him, thinking they could get high on it or try to sell it to someone else as a drug to get high on. Both possibilities occur in many student-to-student drug deals when neither one knows what effect the medicine may have.

Ohio Joy

P.S. Nittergma is flying to Honduras on a mission trip with other church members tomorrow morning. She is nervous but looking forward to the adventure and the chance to be of service to the villagers they will be encountering.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> The other problem is the possibility of someone stealing it from him, thinking they could get high on it or try to sell it to someone else as a drug to get high on. Both possibilities occur in many student-to-student drug deals when neither one knows what effect the medicine may have.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, but children know about asthma inhalers and so don't bother stealing or selling them, as they are so commonly used now. Well, at least where we lived.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, but children know about asthma inhalers and so don't bother stealing or selling them, as they are so commonly used now. Well, at least where we lived.


That might depend on whether they find another student considered to be innocent enough to believe the story told about the contents. Many seem to be sniffing/drinking a large number of poisonous combinations, thinking they can get a high from the substance.

Ohio Joy

Off to get supper ready. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to remember that. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderful! A good nights sleep makes everything feel better.
> Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - ie your email - it will slow your machine down if you have bunches and bunches of email sitting there - it would be better if you delete all of it or all that you don't want. plus it takes up lots of room on your disk. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> This is all I have time to do today. My goodness, the days get filled. Have you ever ordered yarn and forgotten to print out the order. Well, I finally did that and now I can't remember where I ordered it from and it hasn't arrived. Yikes!! Trying to go through my email and it takes forever as I haven't gone into it for so long. Imagine it will be in spam if they sent a confirmation email.
> 
> Found a fantastic coat for DIL today online at 75% off and they had it in her size. Sure hope it is true to size and fits as it is a lovely coat and even way, way nicer than the one I got. It also has a hood and faux fur trim. Her birthday is coming up but I will give it to her early so she too can be warm!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is what I'm knitting at the moment . It seems to be taking forever . I've got the fidgets just can't seem to settle to getting it finished


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know this is upsetting. Praying Gage will start getting well soon so this won't be an ongoing issue for you.



gagesmom said:


> My Mom and I were talking last night and she told me they would probably take it on him. Sure enough the school calls saying did I know Gage had a puffer with him at school. I said yes I did. I gave it to him and told him to use it when needed if he had a bad coughing fit. Well she said it needs to stay in the office he will have to come and use it when needed. I flipped my lid at this. I asked if they did this to Asthmatics too. She said all meds have to kept in the office. I have to fill out a paper saying he is to use this and so forth. The dr said every 4 to 6 hours for this puffer but to use my own judgment if he has a coughing fit to use a squirting or two. She was like.....well it says every 4 to 6 hours so he can't have it til this afternoon. I was ready to strangle her through the phone. I completely understand about meds being kept in the office so no abuse or overdose occurs. But this is an inhaler and he said one of his teachers was pretty snooty as he disrupted class with his cough the other day. Sorry for the rant. Just so angry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

those are just adorable. I hope you will get paid well. YOu are really churning them out.



gagesmom said:


> Finished these 2 barbie dresses today and going to start another.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy purl2diva to wrap you up in warm healing goodness and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Have finally caught up after being away since Monday. On monday, the Dr removed the stent that had been put in when I had my kidney stones. I started feeling unwell within a few hours and by 11p, i was nauseous, shivering and in pain. Back to the ER.
> 
> The cat scan showed that the lithotrysy had not dissolve the larger stone so when the stent was removed, it just dropped back into place and we had round 2.
> This time, the Dr. went in with a scope and a laser and broke up the stone
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your DS gets full time employment, must be a pain to have to ru to 2 different jobs to make a living.
> How's his hand healing?


Wow, I am only 34 pages behind tonight. I can't seem to catch up these past few weeks so I am thankful for the summaries. DS#1 had his stitches removed and his hand looks good. It looks like he has a Frankenstein scar across the hand. He kept it so clean that the stretchy cover they gave him to keep over the gauze looked almost new after 8 days. The cover was thrown out and a new one was given to him to keep it covered for another week while the healing continues. It only needs to be covered when he is out in public to avoid all the lovely germs. Since he works in retail, we agreed with the doctor on that call.

We had a lovely visit with the doctor before and after my son was seen. The doctor was slow when he arrived so he joined us in the waiting area and visited with us about family (his and ours) as well as other non-medical discussions. We figured out that he knew us because his children attended the school that our church has. We talked about music and math and science as well. My son made the office staff a Tollhouse Pie and told the doctor "I didn't want stitches and you didn't want pie. Now we can both have a grumpy day." My son and the doctor laughed about it and the doctor and his staff were looking forward to trying out the pie after they finished up with patients. I haven't had that much fun visiting a doctor in quite some time.

I have been trying to read about 15-20 pages a night when I can. I got home from errands around 6:45 PM the past two evenings which left me quite tired. Matthew took two drawings to the printers yesterday to have new cards made. Of course I drove Matthew to the printers and DS#1 went with as we had just finished his doctor's appointment and the boys wanted to get a bite to eat after the errands. DS#1 made a second pie that he gifted to the person who helped him last week when he had injured his hand. She was surprised and delighted. She asked who it was for and we told her she could share it with friends if she wanted to. Of course she was going to share the pie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I are going to an Al-anon meeting tonight; first of what will be many I'm sure. Looking forward to this meeting and getting better understanding of situation and what/how we can be most supportive and helpful. Going to ask about ways to encourage DD to go ahead and start going herself. Appreciate all the support you folks and your prayers have given. It means a lot. Hope to TTYL.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I are going to an Al-anon meeting tonight; first of what will be many I'm sure. Looking forward to this meeting and getting better understanding of situation and what/how we can be most supportive and helpful. Going to ask about ways to encourage DD to go ahead and start going herself. Appreciate all the support you folks and your prayers have given. It means a lot. Hope to TTYL.


Prayers and good wishes for all your family in this battle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely melody - good job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Finished these 2 barbie dresses today and going to start another.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Godspeed nittergma - have a safe trip and a very good time while you are there. --- sam



jheiens said:


> The other problem is the possibility of someone stealing it from him, thinking they could get high on it or try to sell it to someone else as a drug to get high on. Both possibilities occur in many student-to-student drug deals when neither one knows what effect the medicine may have.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> P.S. Nittergma is flying to Honduras on a mission trip with other church members tomorrow morning. She is nervous but looking forward to the adventure and the chance to be of service to the villagers they will be encountering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brave you - all that black. really like the white lacy addition. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm knitting at the moment . It seems to be taking forever . I've got the fidgets just can't seem to settle to getting it finished


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go gwen - you will find lots of answers and also lots of support. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I are going to an Al-anon meeting tonight; first of what will be many I'm sure. Looking forward to this meeting and getting better understanding of situation and what/how we can be most supportive and helpful. Going to ask about ways to encourage DD to go ahead and start going herself. Appreciate all the support you folks and your prayers have given. It means a lot. Hope to TTYL.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> Godspeed nittergma - have a safe trip and a very good time while you are there. --- sam


Yes, best wishes for the trip.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I are going to an Al-anon meeting tonight; first of what will be many I'm sure. Looking forward to this meeting and getting better understanding of situation and what/how we can be most supportive and helpful. Going to ask about ways to encourage DD to go ahead and start going herself. Appreciate all the support you folks and your prayers have given. It means a lot. Hope to TTYL.


I am so glad you are going. I know what they did for me, and I do hope your DD decides to go as well. Blessings to all of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sun ? Oh yes I vaguely remember that 🌞 I think we would be icicles by now ☃


I don't think I could stand so many day deity no sun, so gloomy, makes me want to curl up on the couch with a book & a blanket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was a lovely scarf pattern - and i really like the yarn they used - however - 8 skeins at $26.00/skein makes one very expensive scarf. i am intrigued by the stitch pattern and may have to try it but will find a yarn i can afford. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/21/diagonal-twist-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Diagonal%20Twist%20Scarf%21%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought this was a lovely scarf pattern - and i really like the yarn they used - however - 8 skeins at $26.00/skein makes one very expensive scarf. i am intrigued by the stitch pattern and may have to try it but will find a yarn i can afford. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/21/diagonal-twist-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Diagonal%20Twist%20Scarf%21%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


Yes it's a lovely scarf but the yarn is rather out of my league.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow the scarf is so nice but the price sure isn't. &#128558;

Gwen and Brantley hoping you find ways to cope with sil drinking problem and ways to help your dd.

Made another barbie dress. Some of these clothes are so fun and a fast knit


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was quite the forecast.


I am in the 8-10 skeins section on that map! I hope I am not stranded that long as it would take quite a blizzard to shut our area down long enough for me to use up 8-10 skeins. Actually the mermaid tail used 10 skeins and I made it in 5 days.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Wow the scarf is so nice but the price sure isn't. 😮
> 
> Gwen and Brantley hoping you find ways to cope with sil drinking problem and ways to help your dd.
> 
> Made another barbie dress. Some of these clothes are so fun and a fast knit


Lovely dress. Where are you finding your patterns for these cute outfits?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,
I am so glad that you are going to an Al-Anon meeting. Your support will be so important to your daughter and her children as they go through this. I also have had experience in this matter.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> Lovely dress. Where are you finding your patterns for these cute outfits?


The friend whose friend wants them photocopied a stack of them and gave them to her. Asked her if she would ask me if I could make them. If so she would supply the yarn. And here we are.

I found her on Ravelry but these patterns weren't on there.

Took pics of what it says on the pages and where it was found. Hope this helps


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purl2, healing energy sent your way.
Gwen, hope you got good info from Alanon. 
Sam, lovely scarf, but ye gads WHO has that kind of money?
Mel, love Barbie dresses.
Well I'm on row 73 and still black. Ratters.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My Mom and I were talking last night and she told me they would probably take it on him. Sure enough the school calls saying did I know Gage had a puffer with him at school. I said yes I did. I gave it to him and told him to use it when needed if he had a bad coughing fit. Well she said it needs to stay in the office he will have to come and use it when needed. I flipped my lid at this. I asked if they did this to Asthmatics too. She said all meds have to kept in the office. I have to fill out a paper saying he is to use this and so forth. The dr said every 4 to 6 hours for this puffer but to use my own judgment if he has a coughing fit to use a squirting or two. She was like.....well it says every 4 to 6 hours so he can't have it til this afternoon. I was ready to strangle her through the phone. I completely understand about meds being kept in the office so no abuse or overdose occurs. But this is an inhaler and he said one of his teachers was pretty snooty as he disrupted class with his cough the other day. Sorry for the rant. Just so angry.


Yup, this is when common sense comes in to play -- and that's not so common any more. Whenever I had something like this, I had the doctor or pharmacist add "or at parent's discretion" following the dosing instructions.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The other problem is the possibility of someone stealing it from him, thinking they could get high on it or try to sell it to someone else as a drug to get high on. Both possibilities occur in many student-to-student drug deals when neither one knows what effect the medicine may have.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> P.S. Nittergma is flying to Honduras on a mission trip with other church members tomorrow morning. She is nervous but looking forward to the adventure and the chance to be of service to the villagers they will be encountering.


Good advice regarding the inhaler --- and, thrilled for Nittergma's adventure!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree on the price of the yarn, but alpaca is dreamy (and I thought I'd spent too much on the yarn for the Guernsey!). I've become enamored of twisted stitches, though, and I really enjoy working with them at the moment.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pacer the designer of the barbie clothes is on Ravelry.
Lynne Sears.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Pacer the designer of the barbie clothes is on Ravelry.
> Lynne Sears.


Thanks. I will look at what she has to offer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't believe I have caught up with this week. I did several loads of dishes tonight and cooked dinner. I am tired so I will put away leftovers and get some sleep. Even though I have not commented much, I am praying for those in need of it and thinking about each of you. I am looking forward to seeing Sorlenna's Guernsey.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.

My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, Pam, and condolences to his mother and daughter as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pammie I am so sorry to hear of your cousins passing. May be a blessing in disguise. I mean that as in no more suffering or pain. (((Hugs)))


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pammie, my condolences to you and family on the news of your cousin.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pammie,

My sympathy over your loss. I'm sorry he had to go thru so much trauma. It is understandable that loved ones have a hard time letting go even when they know that is the best thing. Death leaves a void that will never be filled.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Martina. What we got from tonight's meeting basically was the only thing you really can do is pray and to come to 6 meetings before deciding if this is what you need. Well, we already pray and pray alot. Know that we can not change the person that they have to want to change themself and we know we an be happy whether they are drinking or not. Left the meeting with more questions than answers in some respect. We shall see.



martina said:


> Prayers and good wishes for all your family in this battle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, they do offer lots of support. We shall see....right now just doing a lot of time on my knees. 



thewren said:


> way to go gwen - you will find lots of answers and also lots of support. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Melody.

Love this dress especially. Like the stitch pattern along the bottom.


gagesmom said:


> Wow the scarf is so nice but the price sure isn't. 😮
> 
> Gwen and Brantley hoping you find ways to cope with sil drinking problem and ways to help your dd.
> 
> Made another barbie dress. Some of these clothes are so fun and a fast knit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your cousin. Sending you many gentle hugs and prayers for you and his family during this time of grief and acceptance.


pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.
> 
> My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Martina. What we got from tonight's meeting basically was the only thing you really can do is pray and to come to 6 meetings before deciding if this is what you need. Well, we already pray and pray alot. Know that we can not change the person that they have to want to change theself and we know we an be happy whether they are drinking or not. Left the meeting with ore questions than answers. We shall see.


 My neighbour didn't find them helpful for her when she was in the same situation as your family. She wanted practical help as she was in danger of losing her home, and fortunately got some help from her legal adviser. Different things help different people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess having confirmation that what I have been doing has been the right thing is a positive from the meeting. Like Brantley said on the way home he just wanted to know what he could do to help DD cope; something concrete. Time will tell and prayer certainly does give an answer eventually and comfort.


martina said:


> My neighbour didn't find them helpful for her when she was in the same situation as your family. She wanted practical help as she was in danger of losing her home, and fortunately got some help from her legal adviser. Different things help different people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was a lovely scarf pattern - and i really like the yarn they used - however - 8 skeins at $26.00/skein makes one very expensive scarf. i am intrigued by the stitch pattern and may have to try it but will find a yarn i can afford. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/21/diagonal-twist-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Diagonal%20Twist%20Scarf%21%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


Nice scarf but crazy price.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, Pam, too many people go too young.

My condolences to your family.



pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.
> 
> My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I guess having confirmation that what I have been doing has been the right thing is a positive from the meeting. Like Brantley said on the way home he just wanted to know what he could do to help DD cope; something concrete. Time will tell and prayer certainly does give an answer eventually and comfort.


Hopefully someone can convince your SIL to go for some kind of help, it's much to hard on your DD & GKs to be in this situation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, that's going to be a pretty sweater when done, I love the flower stitch.

Melody, you're going to have the best dressed Barbie in town. 
Hoe you can talk sie sense int Gages teacher, good grief. It's not like she doesn't know hes sick.

Nittergma, hope you have a great trip

I it my house cleaned & laundry done today. Also made another batch f Marilyns Amish dinner buns, I think this will now be my go-to recipe they turn out great. I wanted to steam clean my livingroom rug yesterday but DH told me I have t wait until I get rd of my " boot"
I just got the GKs off to bed, they were tired so asleep soon as their heads hit the pillow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.
> 
> My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


So sorry to hear this Pammie, always harder when it's our peers or younger. You are right one needs to give thanks for good health.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have a nice day Tami


Had a good day for a change!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Its my old sewing machine, came out in 1977 as their lightweight portable machine for taking to classes. I can't remember it's exact weight but well under 20 pounds. I took it to quilting when it was very cold & it tipped over in the car & the carry handle broke so now not so handy to carry around.


Can you make a carry case for it with duck cloth inside and a pretty quilted fabric outside?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Tami, you sure are getting cold weather. Hope you are able to keep warm. Our utility bill almost doubled since last year and our usage is the same. What a scam. There must be people out there who are truly in trouble and perhaps don't qualify for help.


I will find out soon how much this gas bill will be. Surprisingly last month was still under $100! And we are not on the budget plan. Day turned the thermostat up to 70 when I came home from the hospital and he hasn't turned it back down. We usually keep it at 68-69 and even that 1-2 degrees is a big difference. Both in warmth and cost! I am enjoying being warmer than usual.

That is a lot of increase. Are you an all electric home?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Have finally caught up after being away since Monday. On monday, the Dr removed the stent that had been put in when I had my kidney stones. I started feeling unwell within a few hours and by 11p, i was nauseous, shivering and in pain. Back to the ER.
> 
> The cat scan showed that the lithotrysy had not dissolve the larger stone so when the stent was removed, it just dropped back into place and we had round 2.
> This time, the Dr. went in with a scope and a laser and broke up the stone
> ...


Hope you are soon well again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Utility bills here a very expensive . Takes a big chunk of our money this time of year as I have to keep the house heated because of husband . The heart problems mean he is cold at the best of times especially head hands and feet . He was advised by his consultant to wear hat gloves and socks even when he's in the house . Which does make us laugh sometimes but his hands and feet are that cold you would think he had been left in a freezer


Sonja can you get fleece fabric there? And can you sew? I can send you a pattern for fleece "socks" that your DH can wear in bed. If you treat the bottom so they are non slip he could wear them all the time. I find if my feet are really really cold at night and put these on, I am warm in no time. Make him some fingerless mitts too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The other problem is the possibility of someone stealing it from him, thinking they could get high on it or try to sell it to someone else as a drug to get high on. Both possibilities occur in many student-to-student drug deals when neither one knows what effect the medicine may have.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> P.S. Nittergma is flying to Honduras on a mission trip with other church members tomorrow morning. She is nervous but looking forward to the adventure and the chance to be of service to the villagers they will be encountering.


Will keep Noni in my prayers. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pam - sorry for your loss.

Gwen - praying right with you.

Tami - glad you had a great day

Cashmeregma - so happy that you'll be able to do some travelling.

I'm on my knees praying tonight too. Our DD is getting checked for anemia and hopefully will get some answers from the blood tests. She mentioned that the doctor thought a colonoscopy might be in order if her iron count doesn't start climbing with supplements etc. Her husband died from colon cancer---we can't have lightning strike twice! I never thought I'd pray for a simpler disease like ulcer or something as the cause. I know I shouldn't let me brain get ahead of the facts, but that's so hard for this Mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wow, I am only 34 pages behind tonight. I can't seem to catch up these past few weeks so I am thankful for the summaries. DS#1 had his stitches removed and his hand looks good. It looks like he has a Frankenstein scar across the hand. He kept it so clean that the stretchy cover they gave him to keep over the gauze looked almost new after 8 days. The cover was thrown out and a new one was given to him to keep it covered for another week while the healing continues. It only needs to be covered when he is out in public to avoid all the lovely germs. Since he works in retail, we agreed with the doctor on that call.
> 
> We had a lovely visit with the doctor before and after my son was seen. The doctor was slow when he arrived so he joined us in the waiting area and visited with us about family (his and ours) as well as other non-medical discussions. We figured out that he knew us because his children attended the school that our church has. We talked about music and math and science as well. My son made the office staff a Tollhouse Pie and told the doctor "I didn't want stitches and you didn't want pie. Now we can both have a grumpy day." My son and the doctor laughed about it and the doctor and his staff were looking forward to trying out the pie after they finished up with patients. I haven't had that much fun visiting a doctor in quite some time.
> 
> I have been trying to read about 15-20 pages a night when I can. I got home from errands around 6:45 PM the past two evenings which left me quite tired. Matthew took two drawings to the printers yesterday to have new cards made. Of course I drove Matthew to the printers and DS#1 went with as we had just finished his doctor's appointment and the boys wanted to get a bite to eat after the errands. DS#1 made a second pie that he gifted to the person who helped him last week when he had injured his hand. She was surprised and delighted. She asked who it was for and we told her she could share it with friends if she wanted to. Of course she was going to share the pie.


So glad to hear DS#1 is healing well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Gwen - praying right with you.
> 
> ...


Prayers too, Rookie, No wonder you are worried.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.
> 
> My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


I am so sorry.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for your daughter Rookie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I guess having confirmation that what I have been doing has been the right thing is a positive from the meeting. Like Brantley said on the way home he just wanted to know what he could do to help DD cope; something concrete. Time will tell and prayer certainly does give an answer eventually and comfort.


Is there other meetings in your area? I am thinking that different ones might have different ways of helping you. I don't have experience with this. Just thinking. Or maybe someone will say something in a different way


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Gwen - praying right with you.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for you all


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, sorry your neighbor didn't find Alanon helpful. The truth is it is not a professional organization. They can help with some emotional and practical things. But unless someone in group had their home in jeopardy and had professional help they could recommend all they can offer is support and help with enabling issues. The most frustrating thing is you can't help alcoholic til they are wanting help.
Pam, sorry for your loss.
Rookie, hugs, healing energy sent for your daughter. I wonder at doc suggesting colonoscopy. Did he take hx. Menstruation? Eating habits? Stress? IBS.? Otherwise it seems to me a colonoscopy at this stage is premature unless she has hx. IBS issues. I know as Mom it is worrying.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Finished my gloves tonight! Toasty warm. It's not a great pic. They are on my lap in my recliner. The socks on my feet are the very first pair I made about 14 years ago. Never mended! Prayers and hugs for all. Good night.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, nice gloves.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, nice gloves.


Thank you! I enjoyed doing them. I'm thinking about doin another pair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, nice gloves.


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The funniest deadpan act I have seen for some time:-

The highlight of the traditional circus acts is Die Maiers, a German duo of clowns. The duos Sabine Maier, dressed in a fussy maids outfit with an inextricable small purse, does one of the best deadpan acts since Buster Keaton, and shes joined by her geeky-looking husband Joachim Mohr to perform the funniest and most surprising trapeze act within memory.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you make a carry case for it with duck cloth inside and a pretty quilted fabric outside?


I guess so if DH can't fix up a handle for me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can definitely see why you are concerned after your SIL. Prayers that it's just iron deficiency or something else easily fixed.



RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Gwen - praying right with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Have finally caught up after being away since Monday. On monday, the Dr removed the stent that had been put in when I had my kidney stones. I started feeling unwell within a few hours and by 11p, i was nauseous, shivering and in pain. Back to the ER.
> 
> The cat scan showed that the lithotrysy had not dissolve the larger stone so when the stent was removed, it just dropped back into place and we had round 2.
> This time, the Dr. went in with a scope and a laser and broke up the stone
> ...


So glad that the laser got it, hopefully that will be the end of that problem for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow; both sweaters are gorgeous. I have got to give knitting sweaters again a try. ONly done one cardigan. Love both of these patterns. Can you send the name of them and if they are on Ravelry or where they can be found?


Thank you Gwen, it's http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quick-cabled-sweater
If you can't find a copy of the pattern, PM me. 
It's done top down and no seams whatsoever,  fast and easy, I have no doubt that you can do it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Shutting down for the night and headed to sleep...just marking a spot so I'll be able to pick up tomorrow. Hugs & blessings.

Oh, and I started the practice square with the cabling I am considering for the yoke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Shutting down for the night and headed to sleep...just marking a spot so I'll be able to pick up tomorrow. Hugs & blessings.
> 
> Oh, and I started the practice square with the cabling I am considering for the yoke.


Better a test square than to rip back the yoke, if you don't like it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, sorry your neighbor didn't find Alanon helpful. The truth is it is not a professional organization. They can help with some emotional and practical things. But unless someone in group had their home in jeopardy and had professional help they could recommend all they can offer is support and help with enabling issues. The most frustrating thing is you can't help alcoholic til they are wanting help.
> Pam, sorry for your loss.
> Rookie, hugs, healing energy sent for your daughter. I wonder at doc suggesting colonoscopy. Did he take hx. Menstruation? Eating habits? Stress? IBS.? Otherwise it seems to me a colonoscopy at this stage is premature unless she has hx. IBS issues. I know as Mom it is worrying.


She's complained of stomach pain and attributed it to lactose intolerance which she'd never had before. She felt better when she eliminated dairy from her diet, but there may be other causes. She's training like a fiend for triathalons, etc. and her diet is pretty good -- at least better than it's ever been. She's eliminated sodas and has quite a few salads during the week. I personally think she doesn't get enough red meat, but that's just my upbringing on a farm where liver and red meat were requirements for iron boosting properties. I've suggested she eat more raisins and dark green leafy vegetables. Just praying that with supplements she starts showing better blood test results.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Once upon a time there was a king who wanted to go fishing. He called the royal weather forecaster and inquired as to the weather forecast for the next few hours. The weatherman assured him that there was no chance of rain in the coming days.
So the king went fishing with his wife, the queen.

On the way he met a farmer on his donkey. Upon seeing the king the farmer said, "Your Majesty, you should return to the palace at once because in just a short time I expect a huge amount of rain to fall in this area".

The king was polite and considerate, he replied: "I hold the palace meteorologist in high regard. He is an extensively educated and experienced professional, and I pay him very high wages. He gave me a very different forecast. I trust him and I will continue on my way." So they did.

However, a short time later a torrential rain fell from the sky. The King and Queen were totally soaked and their entourage chuckled upon seeing them in such a shameful condition.

Furious, the king returned to the palace and gave the order to fire the weatherman at once! Then he summoned the farmer and offered him the prestigious and high paying role of royal forecaster.

The farmer said, "Your Majesty, I do not know anything about forecasting. I obtain my information from my donkey. If I see my donkey's ears drooping, it means with certainty that it will rain." So instead, the King hired the donkey on the spot.

And thus began the ancient-old practice of hiring asses to work in the government and occupy its highest and most influential positions...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my league also. --- sam



martina said:


> Yes it's a lovely scarf but the yarn is rather out of my league.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Prayers and good wishes for all your family in this battle.


The same from me too Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> brave you - all that black. really like the white lacy addition. --- sam


Not a good picture and iPad never shows true colours . It's navy and pale blue . But still a dark colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Lovely dress. Where are you finding your patterns for these cute outfits?


Mary and Mel there is a site on ravelry with lots of free patterns for barbie clothes called stickatillbarbie.se
Beautiful fashionable outfits and lots of little accessories


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so if i have trouble with them i can call on you. thought i would make a dishrag just to practice them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I agree on the price of the yarn, but alpaca is dreamy (and I thought I'd spent too much on the yarn for the Guernsey!). I've become enamored of twisted stitches, though, and I really enjoy working with them at the moment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for your loss pammie - hugs and healing energy zooming to you and your cousin's family. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.
> 
> My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your daughter to wrap her in warm healing energy and get her back in the pink real quick. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Gwen - praying right with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks and great gloves tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Finished my gloves tonight! Toasty warm. It's not a great pic. They are on my lap in my recliner. The socks on my feet are the very first pair I made about 14 years ago. Never mended! Prayers and hugs for all. Good night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Purl2, healing energy sent your way.
> Gwen, hope you got good info from Alanon.
> Sam, lovely scarf, but ye gads WHO has that kind of money?
> Mel, love Barbie dresses.
> Well I'm on row 73 and still black. Ratters.


Must be hard knitting all that black . I've been knitting in navy and that's bad enough especially with it being so grey and dull here 
Hope you finish with the black soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, Pam, and condolences to his mother and daughter as well.


I'm sorry to hear your sad news too Pam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've seen that before julie - very funny. thanks for posting it - a good laugh indeed. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The funniest deadpan act I have seen for some time:-
> 
> The highlight of the traditional circus acts is Die Maiers, a German duo of clowns. The duos Sabine Maier, dressed in a fussy maids outfit with an inextricable small purse, does one of the best deadpan acts since Buster Keaton, and shes joined by her geeky-looking husband Joachim Mohr to perform the funniest and most surprising trapeze act within memory.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/30014163


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, that's going to be a pretty sweater when done, I love the flower stitch.
> 
> Melody, you're going to have the best dressed Barbie in town.
> Hoe you can talk sie sense int Gages teacher, good grief. It's not like she doesn't know hes sick.
> ...


Thank you Bonnie . I'm finally on the sleeves so hopefully finished soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops!



Swedenme said:


> Not a good picture and iPad never shows true colours . It's navy and pale blue . But still a dark colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Had a good day for a change!


That's good to hear . Are you all well now after your operation ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja can you get fleece fabric there? And can you sew? I can send you a pattern for fleece "socks" that your DH can wear in bed. If you treat the bottom so they are non slip he could wear them all the time. I find if my feet are really really cold at night and put these on, I am warm in no time. Make him some fingerless mitts too.


Thank you Tammi . He has fleece hat and gloves as he says they feel the warmest . Oldest son has them too for when he goes out although he has been wearing his Star Wars hat I made him and that's quite thick because of the floats carried along . I've made husband some quite thick socks which he wears


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Prayers for your daughter Rookie.


Prayers for your daughter from me to Jeanette 
You can't help but worry . Hoping you get good news 💐
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished my gloves tonight! Toasty warm. It's not a great pic. They are on my lap in my recliner. The socks on my feet are the very first pair I made about 14 years ago. Never mended! Prayers and hugs for all. Good night.


Your gloves are great Tami but I must admit I was admiring your socks they are lovely


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Gwen - praying right with you.
> 
> ...


So hard not to think along those lines, but try to keep positive. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pammie - My condolences on the loss of your cousin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is all I have time to do today. My goodness, the days get filled. Have you ever ordered yarn and forgotten to print out the order. Well, I finally did that and now I can't remember where I ordered it from and it hasn't arrived. Yikes!! Trying to go through my email and it takes forever as I haven't gone into it for so long. Imagine it will be in spam if they sent a confirmation email.
> 
> Found a fantastic coat for DIL today online at 75% off and they had it in her size. Sure hope it is true to size and fits as it is a lovely coat and even way, way nicer than the one I got. It also has a hood and faux fur trim. Her birthday is coming up but I will give it to her early so she too can be warm!!!!
> 
> ...


Dont apologize. Great to hear from you when you can. You are getting great bargains on coats. And wow, a trip to Germany coming up. Great news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Today is the day for the first time my son gets to go home while having his chemo . He's at the hospital now so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The more information with which you are armed, the better you can support your daughter and her family. Knowing you are doing this for her may encourage her to go, also. Prayers for you all.


Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I are going to an Al-anon meeting tonight; first of what will be many I'm sure. Looking forward to this meeting and getting better understanding of situation and what/how we can be most supportive and helpful. Going to ask about ways to encourage DD to go ahead and start going herself. Appreciate all the support you folks and your prayers have given. It means a lot. Hope to TTYL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, Pammie.


pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.
> 
> My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your daughter and her mom, Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Gwen - praying right with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is the day for the first time my son gets to go home while having his chemo . He's at the hospital now so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan


Hoping it all goes well. :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect gloves! And great socks, too!


tami_ohio said:


> Finished my gloves tonight! Toasty warm. It's not a great pic. They are on my lap in my recliner. The socks on my feet are the very first pair I made about 14 years ago. Never mended! Prayers and hugs for all. Good night.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm 56 and no aunts or uncles . My mother was the youngest of her family and she died when I was 40 and my dads youngest brother died I think 8 year ago
> Got some cousins here but they are a lot older than me and I don't really know them and 2 in Sweden who are not first cousins but I keep in touch with because they are more my age


I am 56 also. No aunts and uncles left. My mum is the youngest and still here.... I am lucky. All cousins are in UK.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Chuckling!


thewren said:


> Once upon a time there was a king who wanted to go fishing. He called the royal weather forecaster and inquired as to the weather forecast for the next few hours. The weatherman assured him that there was no chance of rain in the coming days.
> So the king went fishing with his wife, the queen.
> 
> On the way he met a farmer on his donkey. Upon seeing the king the farmer said, "Your Majesty, you should return to the palace at once because in just a short time I expect a huge amount of rain to fall in this area".
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I are going to an Al-anon meeting tonight; first of what will be many I'm sure. Looking forward to this meeting and getting better understanding of situation and what/how we can be most supportive and helpful. Going to ask about ways to encourage DD to go ahead and start going herself. Appreciate all the support you folks and your prayers have given. It means a lot. Hope to TTYL.


 :thumbup: Thinking of you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Godspeed nittergma - have a safe trip and a very good time while you are there. --- sam


From me too....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am 56 also. No aunts and uncles left. My mum is the youngest and still here.... I am lucky. All cousins are in UK.


I'm 63 and have one aunt and uncle left, both in their 80s. My oldest cousin died a few years ago and I have another four, although I really only have contact now with one of them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, Pam, and condolences to his mother and daughter as well.


And from me too please.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Hoping it all goes well. :thumbup:


Thank you Kate .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Prayers for your daughter Rookie.


Ditto


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I know I am lucky to have people in my family that live a long time. In the past it was 94 and up, but now it seems I am losing cousins younger than me. My Aunt Yvette was a live wire. She was French Canadian but I believe raised in the Toronto area as she didn't have any accent. She and her sister were on tv in that area on some shows I don't know the name of, but dancers and singers. Quite the looker in her day, but boy, age was not kind. Not sure if I mentioned that in addition to being bind she lost most of her hearing too.
> 
> Germany trip is due to an unexpected job that came up. It will surely be a rush to get back from Scotland so DH can do the music for that trip since he is busy with school and the music for Scotland which comes first. Germany will be in the summer. I am so thankful I can pull up German radio with the wi-fi tv program. That should help a lot for reviewing and getting used to hearing it again and trying to say it.


So how long will you be in Scotland for? Will you be catchin gup with Kate? or going a little bit south to Sonja and Caren?
How long till Germany after Scotland and how long for?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Left home over 12 hours ago just to have my eyes checked again- trying to get the multifocals sorted out. Being redone so see if any better this time.

Got a phone call from David asking me to go to our old place just to put the oven trays in. Once there I ended up doing all sorts of things the cleaners meant to do. Even after a second time they still didn't do things there were emant to do. And as we ahve the first open inspection tomorrow we couldn't leave it for them to finish. So just got home now.Looking much better. Now to hope it sells quickly.

An unexpected plus was a vist there by Vicky with Elizabeth, Brett needed to do one small thing so they all came for the trip. She really engages well with people (Elizabeth that is not Vicky-well she does too). I was talking to her and she would make a sound then stop. And then when I spoke again she would reply. I said to Vicky is she 'talking' to me? Yes she does. She is a lot like her Mum it seems.

A massive storm came through this afternoon- only about half an hour but around 35mm of water in that time- (nearly 1 1/2 inches). Caused flooding in a number of areas and a man was killed by lighting just out of town. We went to check o=the shed in our new place and everything was OK- but could see where water had come up but not high enough to get in and the roof doesn't seem to have leaked either.

And now I will read 10 pages but won't comment as it is getting late. (well I will try not to!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Once upon a time there was a king who wanted to go fishing. He called the royal weather forecaster and inquired as to the weather forecast for the next few hours. The weatherman assured him that there was no chance of rain in the coming days.
> So the king went fishing with his wife, the queen.
> 
> On the way he met a farmer on his donkey. Upon seeing the king the farmer said, "Your Majesty, you should return to the palace at once because in just a short time I expect a huge amount of rain to fall in this area".
> ...


Good one, Sam!

Edit: there was a photo on facebook of a gathering of Baboons, apparently the correct term is a 'Congress of Baboons' (enough said).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must be hard knitting all that black . I've been knitting in navy and that's bad enough especially with it being so grey and dull here
> Hope you finish with the black soon


I know your means are restricted Sonja, but when I had some spare cash, some 6 years ago, I invested in one of the overhead lamps, with a daylight bulb- I use it in daytime when working dark colours, and all the time at night. Just a thought if you ever have a windfall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've seen that before julie - very funny. thanks for posting it - a good laugh indeed. --- sam


First time I had encountered it! I love deadpan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is the day for the first time my son gets to go home while having his chemo . He's at the hospital now so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan


Fingers crossed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, lovely surprise seeing DD and DGD. That is a lot of rain in only half an hour. In fact, it would be half our yearly average!
Sam, cute!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Today is the day for the first time my son gets to go home while having his chemo . He's at the hospital now so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan


All crossed for your son.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know your means are restricted Sonja, but when I had some spare cash, some 6 years ago, I invested in one of the overhead lamps, with a daylight bulb- I use it in daytime when working dark colours, and all the time at night. Just a thought if you ever have a windfall.


Or maybe a Christmas present as the sons have started putting together to get me a present . Need something if the weather stays like it is . So grey and dreary it's been raining all morning again just stopped about 15 minutes ago


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fingers crossed.


Nothing goes straight forward . He's still there . They wouldn't start his chemo till the doctor checked him out because he's still losing blood but it's only slight now . The doctor gave him the go ahead and some tablets to take so he thinks he should be home in about a hour


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Left home over 12 hours ago just to have my eyes checked again- trying to get the multifocals sorted out. Being redone so see if any better this time.
> 
> Got a phone call from David asking me to go to our old place just to put the oven trays in. Once there I ended up doing all sorts of things the cleaners meant to do. Even after a second time they still didn't do things there were emant to do. And as we ahve the first open inspection tomorrow we couldn't leave it for them to finish. So just got home now.Looking much better. Now to hope it sells quickly.
> 
> ...


Hope the house viewings go well. When babies were at the stage of babbling that Elizabeth has reached, my mum used to say, "If they could talk they would say something!" :shock: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Left home over 12 hours ago just to have my eyes checked again- trying to get the multifocals sorted out. Being redone so see if any better this time.
> 
> Got a phone call from David asking me to go to our old place just to put the oven trays in. Once there I ended up doing all sorts of things the cleaners meant to do. Even after a second time they still didn't do things there were emant to do. And as we ahve the first open inspection tomorrow we couldn't leave it for them to finish. So just got home now.Looking much better. Now to hope it sells quickly.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you and Elizabeth had a lovely chat . 
Hope your house sell quickly and you can soon be all settled in your new home


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Aw - - - - -, Jeanette, Pammie, Gwen,and all the rest of the distraught moms, sisters, cousins and friends here who are concerned and saddened by recent news. My heart aches for each of you and your cares. Just wish I could stop by for a bit and give hugs, hold hands, share in prayers for each of you. Since I can't do that, I'll send a {{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}} and more prayers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> All crossed for your son.


Thank you Mary he should hopefully be home soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There are 7 different meeting groups in my area however they all follow the same Al-anon script. Like they asked/suggested, we will attend 6 meetings before deciding whether or not this group is for us. And like they also said, prayer is really the best answer. Thanks for the input though.


tami_ohio said:


> Is there other meetings in your area? I am thinking that different ones might have different ways of helping you. I don't have experience with this. Just thinking. Or maybe someone will say something in a different way


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...what first caught my eye were your socks and I bet you made them also! The gloves turned out great and I do love your socks!


tami_ohio said:


> Finished my gloves tonight! Toasty warm. It's not a great pic. They are on my lap in my recliner. The socks on my feet are the very first pair I made about 14 years ago. Never mended! Prayers and hugs for all. Good night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was so good The almost deadpan expressions were priceless too.


Lurker 2 said:


> The funniest deadpan act I have seen for some time:-
> 
> The highlight of the traditional circus acts is Die Maiers, a German duo of clowns. The duos Sabine Maier, dressed in a fussy maids outfit with an inextricable small purse, does one of the best deadpan acts since Buster Keaton, and shes joined by her geeky-looking husband Joachim Mohr to perform the funniest and most surprising trapeze act within memory.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/30014163


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kaye Jo. I went to the link and purchase the digital copy of the magazine it is in. I am determined to make it.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Gwen, it's http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quick-cabled-sweater
> If you can't find a copy of the pattern, PM me.
> It's done top down and no seams whatsoever,  fast and easy, I have no doubt that you can do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping your DD in my prayers. Hope the answer to the issue is simple and easy to fix.


RookieRetiree said:


> She's complained of stomach pain and attributed it to lactose intolerance which she'd never had before. She felt better when she eliminated dairy from her diet, but there may be other causes. She's training like a fiend for triathalons, etc. and her diet is pretty good -- at least better than it's ever been. She's eliminated sodas and has quite a few salads during the week. I personally think she doesn't get enough red meat, but that's just my upbringing on a farm where liver and red meat were requirements for iron boosting properties. I've suggested she eat more raisins and dark green leafy vegetables. Just praying that with supplements she starts showing better blood test results.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO.....this was great!



thewren said:


> Once upon a time there was a king who wanted to go fishing. He called the royal weather forecaster and inquired as to the weather forecast for the next few hours. The weatherman assured him that there was no chance of rain in the coming days.
> So the king went fishing with his wife, the queen.
> 
> On the way he met a farmer on his donkey. Upon seeing the king the farmer said, "Your Majesty, you should return to the palace at once because in just a short time I expect a huge amount of rain to fall in this area".
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to your daughter to wrap her in warm healing energy and get her back in the pink real quick. --- sam


thanks, Sam. Nothing to do but wait for the blood results and try not to worry....and pray. And, I'm so thankful for the prayer warriors!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi . He has fleece hat and gloves as he says they feel the warmest . Oldest son has them too for when he goes out although he has been wearing his Star Wars hat I made him and that's quite thick because of the floats carried along . I've made husband some quite thick socks which he wears


Maybe you need to make a bag of wheat or rice you can warm in the microwave? I know you aren't to use heating pads as they might get too hot but if you heat one of these just right they aren't too hot & no danger of burns. I love them when I'm feeling chilled & my DH who resists most things I make uses them often.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Prayers for your daughter from me to Jeanette
> You can't help but worry . Hoping you get good news 💐
> Take care
> Sonja


Thanks to everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> So hard not to think along those lines, but try to keep positive. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks, Kate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is the day for the first time my son gets to go home while having his chemo . He's at the hospital now so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan


Fingers crossed, I'm sure it will make life easier for him & less stressful for you too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Perfect gloves! And great socks, too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is the day for the first time my son gets to go home while having his chemo . He's at the hospital now so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan


I hope so...there's nothing that can make chemo treatments fine, but at least being at home and comfortable and in charge of his own time with less hassles will add to less stress to the process.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for your daughter and her mom, Rookie.


Thanks very much. I'm so lucky and happy to have you all for support.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Was out today and spotted this. There is enough yarn to knit the shawl, this is my kind of free gift when buying a magazine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm 63 and have one aunt and uncle left, both in their 80s. My oldest cousin died a few years ago and I have another four, although I really only have contact now with one of them.


Seems like my family is very productive compared to the rest of you :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you and Elizabeth had a lovely chat .
> Hope your house sell quickly and you can soon be all settled in your new home


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Aw - - - - -, Jeanette, Pammie, Gwen,and all the rest of the distraught moms, sisters, cousins and friends here who are concerned and saddened by recent news. My heart aches for each of you and your cares. Just wish I could stop by for a bit and give hugs, hold hands, share in prayers for each of you. Since I can't do that, I'll send a {{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}} and more prayers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Always appreciated, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucky none of your stored things were damaged, sounds like a nasty storm.

It's so much fun when babies start noticing & responding. 
Hope your house sells quickly. Are sales going well there now. Here things are at a standstill due to the downturn in oil & jobs



darowil said:


> Left home over 12 hours ago just to have my eyes checked again- trying to get the multifocals sorted out. Being redone so see if any better this time.
> 
> Got a phone call from David asking me to go to our old place just to put the oven trays in. Once there I ended up doing all sorts of things the cleaners meant to do. Even after a second time they still didn't do things there were emant to do. And as we ahve the first open inspection tomorrow we couldn't leave it for them to finish. So just got home now.Looking much better. Now to hope it sells quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo yes! That is an awesome gift with magazine!


NanaCaren said:


> Was out today and spotted this. There is enough yarn to knit the shawl, this is my kind of free gift when buying a magazine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Was out today and spotted this. There is enough yarn to knit the shawl, this is my kind of free gift when buying a magazine.


Wow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Was out today and spotted this. There is enough yarn to knit the shawl, this is my kind of free gift when buying a magazine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme - the special lights are wonderful. I actually have two lights. One that mimics sunlight that I use during these dreary winter days to counteract the lack of sunshine and the other that really brightens up the area for reading & crafting. Hope your sons take you up on it if you give them a "gift suggestion).

Gwen - keeping you, your DD, DH and family in prayers. I'm glad you went to Al-Anon. I agree with others that each group will have a personality all to it's own depending on who is there in attendance. I hope you find one that has a group of "birds of a feather" so that you're all comfortable and supportive of each other.

Tami - love the gloves and socks (of course). I should try gloves because my family has long fingers and the gloves they buy aren't nearly long enough so they quickly split near the palm. I could make individual fit gloves for each of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Was out today and spotted this. There is enough yarn to knit the shawl, this is my kind of free gift when buying a magazine.


Great gift Caren


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so if i have trouble with them i can call on you. thought i would make a dishrag just to practice them. --- sam


I did a photo tutorial on my workshop for the RT and LT, though this scarf pattern does the LT a bit differently (I have found three different ways of doing the left twist, but I think I prefer the one from this scarf). They aren't hard; you just have to give yourself a loose enough stitch for it to be comfortable--that's why I was having a bit of trouble with the Guernsey's twists. They are all RT, which I find easier, but the stitches are tighter than I'd usually do.

Making a dishrag is a great idea--and it will have a good texture for scrubbing!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must be hard knitting all that black . I've been knitting in navy and that's bad enough especially with it being so grey and dull here
> Hope you finish with the black soon


I only work with black in natural daylight, as house lighting doesn't do a thing to help me, even if I put a light colored fabric in my lap. I don't have any trouble that way, though I've heard a lot of knitters say they hate working with black. Since it's one of my go-to colors, I'm really glad I don't find it too hard!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Agreed.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess so if DH can't fix up a handle for me


I thought it would make it easier to carry. I have a vinyl one I bought years ago for mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> great socks and great gloves tami. --- sam


Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good to hear . Are you all well now after your operation ?


Mostly. Still have a little cough. And the voice can be a little gravely on e in a while. I am being good an not lifting more than ten pounds yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi . He has fleece hat and gloves as he says they feel the warmest . Oldest son has them too for when he goes out although he has been wearing his Star Wars hat I made him and that's quite thick because of the floats carried along . I've made husband some quite thick socks which he wears


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your gloves are great Tami but I must admit I was admiring your socks they are lovely


Thank you. The socks are the wonders of self striping yarn. I am too lazy to do that on my own!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is the day for the first time my son gets to go home while having his chemo . He's at the hospital now so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan


Crossed !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Perfect gloves! And great socks, too!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am 56 also. No aunts and uncles left. My mum is the youngest and still here.... I am lucky. All cousins are in UK.


I am also 56 and only have 2 aunts left.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is the day for the first time my son gets to go home while having his chemo . He's at the hospital now so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan


Crossing fingers with you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Aw - - - - -, Jeanette, Pammie, Gwen,and all the rest of the distraught moms, sisters, cousins and friends here who are concerned and saddened by recent news. My heart aches for each of you and your cares. Just wish I could stop by for a bit and give hugs, hold hands, share in prayers for each of you. Since I can't do that, I'll send a {{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}} and more prayers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm in on the ((((((((((((group hug and prayers!))))))))))!))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There are 7 different meeting groups in my area however they all follow the same Al-anon script. Like they asked/suggested, we will attend 6 meetings before deciding whether or not this group is for us. And like they also said, prayer is really the best answer. Thanks for the input though.


I was just thinking that maybe some one might say the same thing but in a different way that might help. I don't always hear/understand things one way, but if said differently, it all of a sudden makes sense.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...what first caught my eye were your socks and I bet you made them also! The gloves turned out great and I do love your socks!


I did!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme - the special lights are wonderful. I actually have two lights. One that mimics sunlight that I use during these dreary winter days to counteract the lack of sunshine and the other that really brightens up the area for reading & crafting. Hope your sons take you up on it if you give them a "gift suggestion).
> 
> Gwen - keeping you, your DD, DH and family in prayers. I'm glad you went to Al-Anon. I agree with others that each group will have a personality all to it's own depending on who is there in attendance. I hope you find one that has a group of "birds of a feather" so that you're all comfortable and supportive of each other.
> 
> Tami - love the gloves and socks (of course). I should try gloves because my family has long fingers and the gloves they buy aren't nearly long enough so they quickly split near the palm. I could make individual fit gloves for each of them.


Thank you. Your family would love gloves hand made by you! And they are not difficult.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:25am and caught up. Going to go and knit. Ttyl


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good suggestions. Different meetings are different.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My Mom and I were talking last night and she told me they would probably take it on him. Sure enough the school calls saying did I know Gage had a puffer with him at school. I said yes I did. I gave it to him and told him to use it when needed if he had a bad coughing fit. Well she said it needs to stay in the office he will have to come and use it when needed. I flipped my lid at this. I asked if they did this to Asthmatics too. She said all meds have to kept in the office. I have to fill out a paper saying he is to use this and so forth. The dr said every 4 to 6 hours for this puffer but to use my own judgment if he has a coughing fit to use a squirting or two. She was like.....well it says every 4 to 6 hours so he can't have it til this afternoon. I was ready to strangle her through the phone. I completely understand about meds being kept in the office so no abuse or overdose occurs. But this is an inhaler and he said one of his teachers was pretty snooty as he disrupted class with his cough the other day. Sorry for the rant. Just so angry.


Rant away Mel, no wonder you feel angry. I think you need to have a word with someone at the school and explain why he needs to keep the inhaler with him. I'm way behind in catching up today so hopefully things will have been sorted by the time you read this.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> P.S. Nittergma is flying to Honduras on a mission trip with other church members tomorrow morning. She is nervous but looking forward to the adventure and the chance to be of service to the villagers they will be encountering.


What a wonderful thing to be doing. Nittergma, have a wonderful trip and tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, Te gusta Honduras. What a wonderful trip.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.
> 
> My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


So sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Martina. What we got from tonight's meeting basically was the only thing you really can do is pray and to come to 6 meetings before deciding if this is what you need. Well, we already pray and pray alot. Know that we can not change the person that they have to want to change themself and we know we an be happy whether they are drinking or not. Left the meeting with more questions than answers in some respect. We shall see.


Sorry to hear you did not get as many answers as you were hoping for.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm on my knees praying tonight too. Our DD is getting checked for anemia and hopefully will get some answers from the blood tests. She mentioned that the doctor thought a colonoscopy might be in order if her iron count doesn't start climbing with supplements etc. Her husband died from colon cancer---we can't have lightning strike twice! I never thought I'd pray for a simpler disease like ulcer or something as the cause. I know I shouldn't let me brain get ahead of the facts, but that's so hard for this Mom.


So sorry to hear this Rookie. I do hope they find a simple, treatable reason for DDs anaemia. Maybe a colonoscopy would not be such a bad idea to eliminate anything sinister but I can understand how your mind is working. We will never stop worrying about our children no matter how grown up they are and probably worrying about their own children.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm in on the ((((((((((((group hug and prayers!))))))))))!))))


{{{{{me too!}}}}}


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> Once upon a time there was a king who wanted to go fishing. He called the royal weather forecaster and inquired as to the weather forecast for the next few hours. The weatherman assured him that there was no chance of rain in the coming days.
> So the king went fishing with his wife, the queen.
> 
> On the way he met a farmer on his donkey. Upon seeing the king the farmer said, "Your Majesty, you should return to the palace at once because in just a short time I expect a huge amount of rain to fall in this area".
> ...


Good one Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or maybe a Christmas present as the sons have started putting together to get me a present . Need something if the weather stays like it is . So grey and dreary it's been raining all morning again just stopped about 15 minutes ago


I wondered if that might be a possibility- I have never regretted having mine, sadly the shop that had them is the good LYS that went out of business in October. So I am not sure how I will be able to replace the bulb when it goes! I guess it will be an online hunt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nothing goes straight forward . He's still there . They wouldn't start his chemo till the doctor checked him out because he's still losing blood but it's only slight now . The doctor gave him the go ahead and some tablets to take so he thinks he should be home in about a hour


Hoping by now that he is indeed home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope the house viewings go well. When babies were at the stage of babbling that Elizabeth has reached, my mum used to say, "If they could talk they would say something!" :shock: :lol:


Delightful, though! But you sort of know what your mum mean't!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was so good The almost deadpan expressions were priceless too.


I thought so, still gives me the giggles thinking of it!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rookie,

Prayers for you and your DD. I understand where you are coming from. Once you have had cancer in your life, you never want to have to deal with it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Was out today and spotted this. There is enough yarn to knit the shawl, this is my kind of free gift when buying a magazine.


Good find, Caren!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rookie I am joining you in prayer. Come on prayer warriors we can do this.&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I made this today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping by now that he is indeed home!


Yes he's home and happy apparently it's very small and lots better than what he was getting at the hospital 
Plus no obs, no lights on , no noise, and no people awake all night talking on their mobiles and no one saying he's on a fad diet when he has to be gluten free because of his ulcerative colitis


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he's home and happy apparently it's very small and lots better than what he was getting at the hospital
> Plus no obs, no lights on , no noise, and no people awake all night talking on their mobiles and no one saying he's on a fad diet when he has to be gluten free because of his ulcerative colitis


All in all, a very much better place to be, and he is with his darling.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he's home and happy apparently it's very small and lots better than what he was getting at the hospital
> Plus no obs, no lights on , no noise, and no people awake all night talking on their mobiles and no one saying he's on a fad diet when he has to be gluten free because of his ulcerative colitis


Good to hear. Hope all goes well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonia, glad your son is home. 
Melody and Gage great jigsaw .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

All caught up at last, Just before a new KTP starts! Had a busy week this week and was looking forward to a quieter day at home today. No such luck! Last night my cooker blew up, literally, big bang, lots of sparks and smoke and a dead cooker! So I've spent today going around looking at new ones. This old one has done me for about 20 years so it doesn't owe me anything. Haven't decided on one yet but I'm sure I can manage for a few days without cooking. Lots of salads etc and anything microwaveable.
Just been seeing reports of a big snow storm expected to hit the eastern sea board of US this evening. To all of you in the way of this storm stay home, stay safe and stay warm!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, sounds scary, bangs, sparks, smoke. Hope you can get a replacement soon..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I made this today


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he's home and happy apparently it's very small and lots better than what he was getting at the hospital
> Plus no obs, no lights on , no noise, and no people awake all night talking on their mobiles and no one saying he's on a fad diet when he has to be gluten free because of his ulcerative colitis


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> All caught up at last, Just before a new KTP starts! Had a busy week this week and was looking forward to a quieter day at home today. No such luck! Last night my cooker blew up, literally, big bang, lots of sparks and smoke and a dead cooker! So I've spent today going around looking at new ones. This old one has done me for about 20 years so it doesn't owe me anything. Haven't decided on one yet but I'm sure I can manage for a few days without cooking. Lots of salads etc and anything microwaveable.
> Just been seeing reports of a big snow storm expected to hit the eastern sea board of US this evening. To all of you in the way of this storm stay home, stay safe and stay warm!


so sorry to hear about your cooker. Hope the next one lasts as long as the old one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> All caught up at last, Just before a new KTP starts! Had a busy week this week and was looking forward to a quieter day at home today. No such luck! Last night my cooker blew up, literally, big bang, lots of sparks and smoke and a dead cooker! So I've spent today going around looking at new ones. This old one has done me for about 20 years so it doesn't owe me anything. Haven't decided on one yet but I'm sure I can manage for a few days without cooking. Lots of salads etc and anything microwaveable.
> Just been seeing reports of a big snow storm expected to hit the eastern sea board of US this evening. To all of you in the way of this storm stay home, stay safe and stay warm!


Must have been quite a startle!
The news here includes word of that storm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> so sorry to hear about your cooker. Hope the next one lasts as long as the old one!


If it does it'll see me out!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must have been quite a startle!
> The news here includes word of that storm.


It certainly made me jump!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> It certainly made me jump!


It would have made anyone jump, I hope you get a new one that you like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it certainly isn't going to be a quick fix; was probably hoping for more than should have been expected. It is all good and I'm glad we went.


angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you did not get as many answers as you were hoping for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool puzzle. Neat that you and Gage do so much together. You're a good mom.


gagesmom said:


> Gage and I made this today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news. All positives for being able to give treatment at home.


Swedenme said:


> Yes he's home and happy apparently it's very small and lots better than what he was getting at the hospital
> Plus no obs, no lights on , no noise, and no people awake all night talking on their mobiles and no one saying he's on a fad diet when he has to be gluten free because of his ulcerative colitis


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> All caught up at last, Just before a new KTP starts! Had a busy week this week and was looking forward to a quieter day at home today. No such luck! Last night my cooker blew up, literally, big bang, lots of sparks and smoke and a dead cooker! So I've spent today going around looking at new ones. This old one has done me for about 20 years so it doesn't owe me anything. Haven't decided on one yet but I'm sure I can manage for a few days without cooking. Lots of salads etc and anything microwaveable.
> Just been seeing reports of a big snow storm expected to hit the eastern sea board of US this evening. To all of you in the way of this storm stay home, stay safe and stay warm!


Sounds like my kind of cooking Angela 😄
Joking aside I know it must have been scary but that was a good cooker you had . Hope you manage to find another one just as good


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Last night my cooker blew up, literally, big bang, lots of sparks and smoke and a dead cooker! So I've spent today going around looking at new ones. This old one has done me for about 20 years so it doesn't owe me anything. Haven't decided on one yet but I'm sure I can manage for a few days without cooking. Lots of salads etc and anything microwaveable.


 :shock: Glad you weren't injured! Happy shopping for a new one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it certainly isn't going to be a quick fix; was probably hoping for more than should have been expected. It is all good and I'm glad we went.


The thing to remember is that it's for you, and it does take time. I went in the beginning with a "how can I fix him" attitude and that wasn't the right approach, but after a while, it got better for me (even though he didn't stop drinking). Just give yourself some time to wrap your head around it. And of course I will continue to pray that SIL decides to get help as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> It certainly made me jump!


Now why does that not surprise me?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Expected maximum 27*, and we are often slightly hotter- hoping all in the path of the blizzard on the eastern seaboard are safe- I gather there has been the usual panic buying!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja,

Glad the chemo went well for your son. Having just left the hospital I can attest that it is no place to rest and be stress free.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad son could have tx. at home. Hugs. 
Maya and I had our walk. Waxing living room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Going to rest for a bit- hot day- will see you all on the new party- by my reckoning Sam will have it up and running in a few minutes- but I am head achy and will not stick around at the moment.
Positive thoughts for all in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Going to rest for a bit- hot day- will see you all on the new party- by my reckoning Sam will have it up and running in a few minutes- but I am head achy and will not stick around at the moment.
> Positive thoughts for all in need.


Hope you are feeling better soon, dear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - a few minutes late. still - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384891-1.html#8570259



Sorlenna said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon, dear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Sonja,
> 
> Glad the chemo went well for your son. Having just left the hospital I can attest that it is no place to rest and be stress free.


Thank you . He definitely seems more relaxed about it
I hope you are on your way to feeling a lot better now and hopefully no more hospital stays for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, glad son could have tx. at home. Hugs.
> Maya and I had our walk. Waxing living room.


Thank you Joy .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Going to rest for a bit- hot day- will see you all on the new party- by my reckoning Sam will have it up and running in a few minutes- but I am head achy and will not stick around at the moment.
> Positive thoughts for all in need.


Hope you get some rest Julie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me Angela. I have a cooker that is 20 years old and knock on wood it will keep working. The knob to turn it on and choose setting has broken off so I use a vise grip to set it and now use it for making soap only. Have a new one for food. Hope you can find a good one that is reasonable.


Swedenme said:


> Sounds like my kind of cooking Angela 😄
> Joking aside I know it must have been scary but that was a good cooker you had . Hope you manage to find another one just as good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon, dear.


Thank you, Sorlenna! It is just a matter of drinking enough, and getting enough rest- it is compounded a bit by the fact that my Warfarin level has been reading high for a number of weeks, fortunately the next reading will be Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get some rest Julie


Thanks Sonja!
Bounced again after half an hour- wanted to pick up my knitting again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope the house viewings go well. When babies were at the stage of babbling that Elizabeth has reached, my mum used to say, "If they could talk they would say something!" :shock: :lol:


Your Mum- now thats not who you usually quote! 
I know just what she means though. It's a lovely stage watching them learn that they can control what sounds comes out the mouth-well to some extent anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am also 56 and only have 2 aunts left.


Was going to say that Mum is the only one left in her generation on my side but then realised that some I think as cousins are actually Dads generation- though the youngest is younger than me. (well they are counsins but not first cousins- Dads frist cousins whatever that makes them to me!).
David still has 3 aunts left (his mothers sister and his fathers sister and sister-in-law).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> All caught up at last, Just before a new KTP starts! Had a busy week this week and was looking forward to a quieter day at home today. No such luck! Last night my cooker blew up, literally, big bang, lots of sparks and smoke and a dead cooker! So I've spent today going around looking at new ones. This old one has done me for about 20 years so it doesn't owe me anything. Haven't decided on one yet but I'm sure I can manage for a few days without cooking. Lots of salads etc and anything microwaveable.
> Just been seeing reports of a big snow storm expected to hit the eastern sea board of US this evening. To all of you in the way of this storm stay home, stay safe and stay warm!


As long as you have the money a new cooker should be great- they have changed a lot in the last 20 years after all.
But it must have been a terrible shock. Not quite what you expect when cooking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh - a few minutes late. still - meet me here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384891-1.html#8570259


Sam you still had a whole minute and 11 seconds left!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Gwen - praying right with you.
> 
> ...


OMG! That would be horrible for your grandson as well. I am praying that is something much simpler to deal with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My Mom and I were talking last night and she told me they would probably take it on him. Sure enough the school calls saying did I know Gage had a puffer with him at school. I said yes I did. I gave it to him and told him to use it when needed if he had a bad coughing fit. Well she said it needs to stay in the office he will have to come and use it when needed. I flipped my lid at this. I asked if they did this to Asthmatics too. She said all meds have to kept in the office. I have to fill out a paper saying he is to use this and so forth. The dr said every 4 to 6 hours for this puffer but to use my own judgment if he has a coughing fit to use a squirting or two. She was like.....well it says every 4 to 6 hours so he can't have it til this afternoon. I was ready to strangle her through the phone. I completely understand about meds being kept in the office so no abuse or overdose occurs. But this is an inhaler and he said one of his teachers was pretty snooty as he disrupted class with his cough the other day. Sorry for the rant. Just so angry.


That is so frustrating, I can't imagine taking an inhaler away from a child with asthma, how in the world are they supposed to go to the office to get it when they can't breathe to go get down to the office.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The other problem is the possibility of someone stealing it from him, thinking they could get high on it or try to sell it to someone else as a drug to get high on. Both possibilities occur in many student-to-student drug deals when neither one knows what effect the medicine may have.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> P.S. Nittergma is flying to Honduras on a mission trip with other church members tomorrow morning. She is nervous but looking forward to the adventure and the chance to be of service to the villagers they will be encountering.


True, it's amazing what kids will try anymore, we used to have more smarts than that.

Oh, I hope she has a wonderful time, that sounds like a great adventure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wow, I am only 34 pages behind tonight. I can't seem to catch up these past few weeks so I am thankful for the summaries. DS#1 had his stitches removed and his hand looks good. It looks like he has a Frankenstein scar across the hand. He kept it so clean that the stretchy cover they gave him to keep over the gauze looked almost new after 8 days. The cover was thrown out and a new one was given to him to keep it covered for another week while the healing continues. It only needs to be covered when he is out in public to avoid all the lovely germs. Since he works in retail, we agreed with the doctor on that call.
> 
> We had a lovely visit with the doctor before and after my son was seen. The doctor was slow when he arrived so he joined us in the waiting area and visited with us about family (his and ours) as well as other non-medical discussions. We figured out that he knew us because his children attended the school that our church has. We talked about music and math and science as well. My son made the office staff a Tollhouse Pie and told the doctor "I didn't want stitches and you didn't want pie. Now we can both have a grumpy day." My son and the doctor laughed about it and the doctor and his staff were looking forward to trying out the pie after they finished up with patients. I haven't had that much fun visiting a doctor in quite some time.
> 
> I have been trying to read about 15-20 pages a night when I can. I got home from errands around 6:45 PM the past two evenings which left me quite tired. Matthew took two drawings to the printers yesterday to have new cards made. Of course I drove Matthew to the printers and DS#1 went with as we had just finished his doctor's appointment and the boys wanted to get a bite to eat after the errands. DS#1 made a second pie that he gifted to the person who helped him last week when he had injured his hand. She was surprised and delighted. She asked who it was for and we told her she could share it with friends if she wanted to. Of course she was going to share the pie.


Sounds like a very pleasant doctors visit. You have very thoughtful sons. 
I can't imagine why you would be tired Mary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I are going to an Al-anon meeting tonight; first of what will be many I'm sure. Looking forward to this meeting and getting better understanding of situation and what/how we can be most supportive and helpful. Going to ask about ways to encourage DD to go ahead and start going herself. Appreciate all the support you folks and your prayers have given. It means a lot. Hope to TTYL.


I hope your meeting went well, hopefully they had some great ideas to help encourage her to go also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> OMG! That would be horrible for your grandson as well. I am praying that is something much simpler to deal with.


Thanks. She was freaking out over something tonight  - not like her at all so I know this is getting to her. I hope the results come back soon and Dr. has ideas of what to do next. What she was freaking out about turned out to be nothing and I talked her off the ceiling...but she can't go on like this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, sounds like you will have a busy summer, no summer break for Bill, it seems. Wish I could hide in your suitcase. After DSs trip to Scotand I want to go more than ever. I spent 3 weeks in Germany before I was married, beautiful country.


You'll have to save up and join me! :wink:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> If it does it'll see me out!


I hope not!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Going to rest for a bit- hot day- will see you all on the new party- by my reckoning Sam will have it up and running in a few minutes- but I am head achy and will not stick around at the moment.
> Positive thoughts for all in need.


Hope the head ache is better by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the head ache is better by now.


Not too bad!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too bad!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I wanted to pop in to try to catch up. I have about 20 pages to go, but I'm tired and may go to bed soon.
> 
> My cousin, 66, has been at Baylor Hospital in Dallas for a while. He has been sick for many years, and close to death about 3 or 4 times. He has always been able to bounce back. He had come here to be evaluated for a liver transplant. He had some bleeding early Tuesday morning. His body went into shock. They put him in ICU in a drug induced coma. There wasn't any improvement Wednesday. His kidneys shut down yesterday and they were giving him the highest dose possible. His BP kept crashing. This morning they started taking him off the life support systems. He passed away about noon. My aunt was having difficulty letting him go, which is understandable. He has one daughter, and she has already lost her mother, so I know she will have a hard time. His body just finally gave out. He looked so old! It's hard to believe that we are the same age (I'm not quite 66!). It certainly shows me how wonderful it is to be healthy. I hope everyone is doing better and getting over their coughs and colds. I hope to be back in full swing tomorrow!


So sorry Pammie, hugs and healing energy going out to you and the rest of the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Gwen - praying right with you.
> 
> ...


Praying with you, hopefully it is nothing major.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished my gloves tonight! Toasty warm. It's not a great pic. They are on my lap in my recliner. The socks on my feet are the very first pair I made about 14 years ago. Never mended! Prayers and hugs for all. Good night.


Those look great! Both the gloves and the socks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Left home over 12 hours ago just to have my eyes checked again- trying to get the multifocals sorted out. Being redone so see if any better this time.
> 
> Got a phone call from David asking me to go to our old place just to put the oven trays in. Once there I ended up doing all sorts of things the cleaners meant to do. Even after a second time they still didn't do things there were emant to do. And as we ahve the first open inspection tomorrow we couldn't leave it for them to finish. So just got home now.Looking much better. Now to hope it sells quickly.
> 
> ...


Golly I saw that storm and story about the lightening on the news!
Aaaaww Elizabeth must be so gorgeous "talking" to her Grandma.
What a shame the cleaner didnt do such a great job. I hope it sells quickly for you too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Was out today and spotted this. There is enough yarn to knit the shawl, this is my kind of free gift when buying a magazine.


That's a fabulous free gift! :thumbup:


----------

